# Stories of being caught by parents



## Swift Serenity

would anyone like to share there experience when they have been caught by there parents while they lived in the house?

what happen? what did they say? were you punished? how was life AFTER?


I'll start it off by saying i have been caught twice, never in the act. My dad found paraphernalia, and a gram of some some good dro. Mainly got lectures on how weed WILL ruin everyone's life, and EVERYONE who smokes is a bad person. 

Never got in trouble for it, but was questioned A LOT after. Trust issues were risen and my dad was basically on my ass all the time. Was threatened with drug test, but never got them.. 


when my dad caught me the first time, i had just got home from school with my stoner friend, and we were gonna smoke. I thought my dad would not be home for an hour but surprise, surprise he shows up 5 minutes after i get home. My dad saw my friend, who was already high, and started to question me. He then told me to open up my car and that's when it all went down hill. He saw weed seeds, and stems everywhere in car, then found a water bong. He started to yell and go ape shit. 
Second time he did a "random car check", and I had forgotten that i left a gram in there until he found it. I told him it wasn't mine but still got the whole lecture thing..


----------



## the_ketaman

The day my mother found out I smoked pot I pulled a cone(bong) and my mum knocked on my door, I let a burp out and smoke came bellowing out lol she noticed something a bit funny with the smell of the smoke as shes a cig smoker herself. She asked what I was smoking and I told her, id rather her think im smoking pot than heroin or ice or something so that is the day she found out. It must have been close to 6 years ago now and we both find it pretty funny. I couldnt count how many of my friends have been busted in the exact same way from sitting at the dinner table and letting one rip to sitting in your parents car etc... lol seems to be a popular way to get done.

Heres a pointer for you younger smokers or people who dont want their parents finding out...Before you go in public, BURP!!!! Let that smoke out, be smart and dont get busted like I did. Im just lucky my mum isnt too anti-drugs, I mean she sure as hell isnt pro-drugs but a little weed smoking here and there doesnt bother her too much.

Life after was alot easier now that I didnt have to hide it all the time, though I must admit hiding things like that turns the whole thing into a challenge or adventure, it was fun but I dont think I could have kept it a secret until now anyway. After that I found out who all the smokers in my family were and of course every now and then I cop shit for it, but id rather it be out in the open than having to lie all the time about something so small as smoking weed.


----------



## the_ketaman

The day my mother found out I smoked pot I pulled a cone(bong) and my mum knocked on my door, I let a burp out and smoke came bellowing out lol she noticed something a bit funny with the smell of the smoke as shes a cig smoker herself. She asked what I was smoking and I told her, id rather her think im smoking pot than heroin or ice or something so that is the day she found out. It must have been close to 6 years ago now and we both find it pretty funny. I couldnt count how many of my friends have been busted in the exact same way from sitting at the dinner table and letting one rip to sitting in your parents car etc... lol seems to be a popular way to get done.

Heres a pointer for you younger smokers or people who dont want their parents finding out...Before you go in public, BURP!!!! Let that smoke out, be smart and dont get busted like I did. Im just lucky my mum isnt too anti-drugs, I mean she sure as hell isnt pro-drugs but a little weed smoking here and there doesnt bother her too much.

Life after was alot easier now that I didnt have to hide it all the time, though I must admit hiding things like that turns the whole thing into a challenge or adventure, it was fun but I dont think I could have kept it a secret until now anyway. After that I found out who all the smokers in my family were and of course every now and then I cop shit for it, but id rather it be out in the open than having to lie all the time about something so small as smoking weed.


----------



## kzorro

I was caught by my parents a lot when I lived at home. I still get caught and I don't live at home. No fun. For a long time I was hiding it really well then I fucked up and got caught doing ecstasy at work so they told my family lol. Lets just say I was not looking forward to going home that night . After that of course they were really suspicious, and they found a number of sacks of weed and a couple bubblers, but I had a car and a job still so they could never stop what I was doing and they knew it. I just got lectured a lot, but now that I don't have a car it sucks ass when I come home from college cuz they don't trust me for shit.

Ooooh yeah I almost forgot the only time they caught me that I was REALLY upset about... I had just gone up to college to start my first semester. I bought a half O of some dank ass weed to take up with me. I split the weed into two baggies (fuck if I remember why, fucking dumbass me), and then I put one bag in a little tupperware container, and I folded that container into a pair of socks, and those socks were in a grocery bag full of other socks... Well I remembered one of the quarters, but I forgot the bag of socks at home (and the weed that was in it). I let my parents know that I needed my socks sent up to me and somehow they fucking found the weed in the bag in the container in the socks in the bag ! Such a fucking bummer...


----------



## Swift Serenity

you are very lucky seeing my dad is EXTREMELY against all drugs.. So brainwashed by the media its not even funny..


LOL about the socks.. luckily my dad only knows about my marijuana use and nothing else.. or else id probably be exiled from my home forever


----------



## TheTwighlight

I remember one time I was standing outside on my cell phone with someone when my dad came outside with a bag of about ~1 pound of mushrooms. I had them hidden in the back room of the house in a closet. My dad goes "what the hell are these?" and I said "you know good and well what those are". He turned around and went back inside, and I was like man I'll call you back my dad is trashing my mushrooms. I went inside and he didn't say anything to me...I went into the back room, opened the closet, and the mushies were back in the exact spot where I had them before...he never brought it up again to my knowledge...


----------



## Olyn

A _pound of mushrooms_? God damn.


----------



## LiLc

Uhmmm, I used to sit on my back porch and smoke weed while my mom was sitting on the couch or in the kitchen....

I used to sell weed  when i was younger.

So one day she wasn't home, I had just picked up 3, yes 3 pounds of some dank ass bud, had started bagging part of it up, had a few scales sitting out and a shit load of bags.

I went down the block to go serve some cat and smoke a blunt, sure enough she came home, i had forgotten to put it away and she went ape shit when i walked in, luckily i took my gun with me or that would of been on the bed too haha, needless to say i was 15 or 16 and she didn't do shit but tell me to get it out of her house.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

After failing a drug test a few months earlier, my mom got "a weird feeling" and looked in the hole created by a rip in the underside of my mattress cover.  She found Mimosa rootbark, Ginseng powder, B. caapi vines, NaOH, an empty pack of cigarettes, the remains of a hollowed out cigar, other cigars, my razor and tin and card and straw for cutting lines, a few methylphenidate pills, a crushed MPH pill, two empty bottles or Robogels, a 3/4 empty bottle of Robitussin, rolling papers, and 120$ cash.  Surprisingly she just refused to let me go anywhere for two weeks.


----------



## TheTwighlight

Olyn said:


> A _pound of mushrooms_? God damn.



I grew up in east texas, next to cow field after cow field after cow field. It was pretty normal to find way more shrooms than I could possibly pick. I'd get a few pounds and go home. I could go out there anytime, there was one really good field a 5 minute walk behind my house. Man, those were the fucking days...


----------



## LiLc

^ There was some sick ass fields in orlando, then about 2 years ago they salted some of the fields and the other fields they turned the cows into steak


----------



## acidicweed_69

first time i got caught- the nigth before i had taken the dog for a walk so i could go and pick up some bud, which mum apprently found suspect so she searched my room and found a gram of bud and 2 acid tabs.... mum n dad came 2 pick me up from school, mum was heaps upset dad was ok about it....  i was SOOO pissed off becuz i had finnally got acid after soo long searching... anyway turns out she didnt know what the tabs were so i got 2 keep them hehe and that was that..
been caught stoned since and mum still gives me lectures or is just liek ghrrr but yeah dusnt do anything and dad dusnt care as long as its not 2 often


----------



## ActiveA

First time for me: I had already told my dad I was smoking a bit of weed, and had actually shown him the dope etc. My mum had no idea however, and I was living with her at the time. Anyway, it was about 12am on a school night and I was craving a cone, so I pull out my billy and go to the garage. I have about 3-4 cones until i notice a figure walking towards me as I'm pulling another cone. She walks in and asks what I'm doing, I had just managed to toss the bong to the side when i realized I still had a lungful of smoke, I tried me best to breath it out suss... Pretty normal stoner antics. Anyway she smells, and sees it because I'm so baked I just couldn't cover up anything. When she asks a second time what i was doing I say "oh just playing with some paper...". Of all the shit I could say, that's what i said...

Got grounded for 2 weeks... Lol.

They still know about my habit but they think i only smoke once a month...


----------



## Damien

> "oh just playing with some paper..."


Fucking classic! I've said the same thing.


----------



## The_Idler

"What are you doin!?"
"um burnin sum paper..."
[me sitting there with a smokin bong like =_=*]



"Why is there a big cylinder of liquid Nitrous Oxide in my house?"
"aaaaah it's empty, i found it, my mate.... collects them. so.... i thought i'd pick it up, for him....."



And the last time... well, monday night i woke up in hospital with my parents like 
"they told us you took G, and how the hell did you have enough money to by this air rifle!?"


----------



## TheTwighlight

After a while, even though my little brother lived with us (who unbeknownst to them had been smoking for 5 years), my dad finally told me "I would rather you smoke that shit here, where you're not going to get caught, arrested or in trouble." W00t! Not like I didn't smoke all the time at their house anyway.


----------



## Swift Serenity

wow that is bad ass, i wish my dad would lighten up like that. i would love to smoke with him


----------



## revkoz

A few months ago I moved back into my parents house (not too far from my college but farther than my gf's house where i resided previously) and fell asleep in the basement watching sports, while a bit sedated from some H. Due to my sleeping arrangement (sitting up on a lazy boy with my head bowed, my overprotective and privacy violating mom searched my room and found my 'kit' and tie. That was no fun, although I was able to pin it on an old friend that currently is incarcerated. I'm not a snitch but he has been away for a while and will continue to be. Not my most proud moment for sure.


----------



## Swift Serenity

ahhh been there before..  i have had to blame a lot of paraphernalia on my friends, although i don't like doing it, it saves my ass. Must of been scary explaining that huh?


----------



## Olyn

The_Idler said:


> "Why is there a big cylinder of liquid Nitrous Oxide in my house?"



This is great, I can't stop lol-ing.


----------



## space.age.sound

My mum found my cream-whipper once,
and said to me...

..."Whats this bong doing in your room?"

lol.

Then she thought an FM transmitter was a breathalyzer.
 I left it in her car once when I was listening to my ipod through it while driving..

double lol.


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol yea, sometimes my dad will question the stuff i have to now because he thinks everything i do includes something to do with weed


----------



## kzorro

More to add... The last thing my parents found out I was doing was some coke, but they really didn't have to know. I ended up in the hospital the day after a night of coke heroin and temazepam. The hospital piss tested me and only found the coke in my system, and since I was in a hospital away from home I was trying to get through the whole situation without letting my parents know _too_ much. Well since I was going home the next week and having an EEG my mom wanted all the ER records from my few days in the hospital. Since I tested positive for coke and my mom was gonna find out anyways, I told her over the phone what I tested positive for. She knew that I had used in the past but I told her I quit putting shit in my nose. That and the fact that I ended up in the hospital didn't make her very happy to say the least. In the end the hospital didn't end up faxing my records down so I told my mom for nothing, and this week back home hasn't been nearly as fun because of it


----------



## TheTwighlight

One time, my mom came into my room with the full bottle of OC80s (no label on the bottle) I had sitting on my counter in her hand. Asked me "what are these?"
I straight up told her, "these are OxyContin, 80mg time-release pain pills. They are kind of like your hydrocodone, but a little stronger."
She looked pretty concerned, and asked something else, but I don't remember what. After that, she walked back to the restroom and put the pills back on the counter. No more questions after that. She didn't ask how strong they were, or anything like that. And I didn't tell her that I crushed them up to snort.


----------



## Swift Serenity

wow these are some awesome stories. How can some parents really just walk away from stuff like that and not say anything about it??


----------



## LiLc

space.age.sound said:


> My mum found my cream-whipper once,
> and said to me...
> 
> ..."Whats this bong doing in your room?"
> 
> lol.
> 
> Then she thought an FM transmitter was a breathalyzer.
> I left it in her car once when I was listening to my ipod through it while driving..
> 
> double lol.



LOL! The ignorance from some of the older generation or non drug users can be quite amusing sometimes :D


----------



## untaMe

LilC reppin Chitown lol!
one time my dad caught me rippin bowls in my room he took it from me and he went downstairs and put some of it in his cigarette. He said that it was "not your average shit" and he got mad paranoid lol. Man my family has caught me smoking weed so many times they really dont give a shit anymore cause they know im not gonna stop.


----------



## LiLc

^ you kno wut it is! chitown stand the fuck up :D



TheTwighlight said:


> One time, my mom came into my room with the full bottle of OC80s (no label on the bottle) I had sitting on my counter in her hand. Asked me "what are these?"
> I straight up told her, "these are OxyContin, 80mg time-release pain pills. They are kind of like your hydrocodone, but a little stronger."
> She looked pretty concerned, and asked something else, but I don't remember what. After that, she walked back to the restroom and put the pills back on the counter. No more questions after that. She didn't ask how strong they were, or anything like that. And I didn't tell her that I crushed them up to snort.



My heart would have stopped beating if I saw my mom holding a bottle of oc 80's in her hand for fear that she would flush them and shit


----------



## Swift Serenity

oh yea, i know my dad would flush them no matter what they were. 



are there any parents on this forum that would like to share when they caught there kids??


i would like to hear a different perspective


----------



## therightcoast

first it was some glass years back
over the next couple years glass and various buds and scales
then came one a little heavier: pharmacy bottle 100 1mg xanax footballs(empty), pharmacy bottle of 100 2mg ativan, 5 fits of acid, 3 dif larger pill bottles of headies, and a grinder.

The only thing they seemed to worry about was the weed and i wondered why as at this point i was already an opiate addict. Luckily time where i have to worry about my parents 'catching' me doing anything they don't approve of has passed.


----------



## brainslookfunny

> one time my dad caught me rippin bowls in my room he took it from me and he went downstairs and put some of it in his cigarette. He said that it was "not your average shit" and he got mad paranoid lol.



hahahah, damn

- - -

Once I was on mushrooms hanging out at home with my friend while my mom was at work. It was a great, fun trip and we laughed the whole time. At one point I put on a beanie and some sunglasses and outlined my mouth in a thick line of lipstick, it was so hilarious to us that we were just sitting on the ground in the living room next to the front door laughing so hard we cried. Right then the door swings open and my mom walks in and sees us, and all I could say was "I can't believe you just walked in right now." Man, did my friend stiffen up like a board in fear. I felt awesome and confident, and it was one of the few times I was able to play the situation off and avoid trouble.

About eight years later I told her I was on mushrooms that day, and she said "I thought something was up."


----------



## Khadijah

kzorro said:


> More to add... The last thing my parents found out I was doing was some coke, but they really didn't have to know. I ended up in the hospital the day after a night of coke heroin and temazepam. The hospital piss tested me and only found the coke in my system, and since I was in a hospital away from home I was trying to get through the whole situation without letting my parents know _too_ much. Well since I was going home the next week and having an EEG my mom wanted all the ER records from my few days in the hospital. Since I tested positive for coke and my mom was gonna find out anyways, I told her over the phone what I tested positive for. She knew that I had used in the past but I told her I quit putting shit in my nose. That and the fact that I ended up in the hospital didn't make her very happy to say the least. In the end the hospital didn't end up faxing my records down so I told my mom for nothing, and this week back home hasn't been nearly as fun because of it




You know that you got  a right to your medical records if youre over 18 right? Your mom cant see shit. i dont kno why you would worry about somethin like that, she cant legally get ahold of that info at all youre totally protected. Sorry to hear that u ratted ur self out tho  for the futre remember wat I said tho


Anyways Its hard to hide wat you do when the article about your arrest and bust are on the front page of the news section of your areas largest newspaper. Ill give a cookie to anyone in north nj that seen it lol. Its a good thing I had told my fam beforehand becuz I ended up in some other newspapers around here aswell for wat I did. aint no way around that one.


----------



## TheTwighlight

LiLc said:


> My heart would have stopped beating if I saw my mom holding a bottle of oc 80's in her hand for fear that she would flush them and shit



My mom would absolutely NOT flush my pills. I would have killed her back then. I think she was probably afraid of my methed out ass.


----------



## untaMe

when i was slangin my parents cought on cause I had mad dough and  I never asked for anything they searched my room and found 200 valiums.
had to pay for that shit outta my pocket . LOL one time my dad found 5 temazepams and took em and then he took one and I kinda had no choice but to tell him to sit down and not try to drive lol.


----------



## The_Idler

why are americans so addicted to benzos!?!

are they just easy to get?

They just make me feel dumb and apathetic and unthinking.... =/


I could see how one would get busted if on benzos,
they make people not care about anything....


----------



## Roger&Me

When I was a teenager I would get caught with weed all the time. It really wasn't funny because my mom was crazy as hell and would smack me and tear my room apart; not to mention grounding the shit out of me and harassing my friends, calling their parents to tell them their kids are "drug addicts", basically purposefully ruining my social life. Her behavior really damaged me psychologically, I still have nightmares about it, and have a very hard time respecting my mother at all after going through that.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

one day this guy i know  got walked in on by his mom fixing up.. he had enough time to toss the rig under his desk, but he couldn't get off the tourney around his arm in time.. his mom tripped out on the tourney, but he managed to assure her that it was cuz he was smoken hash, and to get higher you wrap something on ur  body to cut off your blood flow, then let it go or whatever so u get super duper high.. i think she believed it because nobody wants to believe that they just caught their kid with a tourniquet round their arm to shoot drugs..


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^Nice excuse lol.


----------



## Ason Unique

I got caught once, because I was still sort of high, having smoked a black and mild mixed with some weed walking home from school, I wanted to prepare another one for school tommorow. Anyways I finish packing it, and I have a little bit of tobacco all over my desk, and my mom suddenly barges in asking if I have laundry, then she freaks out and moves my keyboard and shit cause there's tobacco on it, and then she finds the black and mild. She starts freaking out like a fucking psycho and I told her to calm her ass down its fucking weed. I mean I'm a good kid, get good grades and all that and she's fucking flipping out. She calls my aunt over and shit, and basically after that, she won't give me any money, but atleast she didn't tell my dad and I didn't get grounded or anything. I still smoke, but its harder for me to get money, so I save up whenever I can.


----------



## kevz

Here is one of many situations involving me being caught by my parents.


1. What happened?
I was out with my friends and stopped by my house to drop some "stuff" off in my room.  I did so and then left my house and went out with my friends again.  When I got home later that day I went up to my room and looked for my "stuff".  A quarter of herb and 40 capsules containing 20mg of 2C-I were missing.  My dad came to talk to me about 10 minutes after I walked in the door.

2. What Did They Say?
My dad approached the situation akwardly.  He was very pissed and asked what the hell this kind of shit was doing in his house.  This wasn't the first time I had been in trouble but I was still scared as shit.  The funny thing about the story is that he asked if the 2C-I capsules were cocaine.  It made me LOL for so long.  Moving on, after the conversation with my dad, I asked my mom if he had gotten rid of the "stuff" and she said that he had flushed it down the toilet.  Fuck!

3. Were You Punished?
No

4. How was life after?
Akward at first.  I wasn't speaking to my dad but I still talked to my mom.  My dad was very pissed and very disappointed.  Things eventually got better over time as they began to forget about it and they thought I had stopped using drugs and cleaned up my act.  Although, at the time I still was not clean like they thought I was.


----------



## Bomboclat

I was caught with a few oxy's a pack of cigies and about a bars worth of alcohol.

They were all cleverly stashed in my guitar case (which i have many and my mother never went into my room usually)

I didnt notice for a few days and when i brought up something she brought it all up.
She didn't seem too pissed though since i lied my way out of it (by saying my friend came over and left it all here so i just stashed it until she would come back to pick it up, and as stupid as my parents are, they believed it!)
HA!

I think they know i rolled too but they never said anything :D
i think it was because my grades were always at a B average so its not like i was really "ruining" my life.


----------



## estrelladelmar

I've been caught twice with paraphenalia (needles, spoon, cotton and lighter) and once with a small amount of heroin along with some more rigs etc.

It suuuuuuuuucks. I don't live at home, yet my mother still thinks she can go thru my purse when I visit. She goes ballistic. 

My parents think that since I have been to rehabs and detoxes and MMT clinics that I should be "cured."

I hate that over whelming feeling of being caught. All the times they caught me, they thought I was clean, or at least using suboxone/subutex only.

My mom especially trips if its in HER HOUSE! She freaks and says its disrespectful. I asked her why it isnt disrespectful to drink in the house (even tho Ive had significant alcohol problems before my IV drug use in my early teens) and she commented that its because I am "shoving needles" in my arms.  Ok, well if I cooked a shot then DRANK it then does that make it ok by her? No 8)


----------



## madhatter09

My first time smoking weed. I stupidly smoked it in my house hoping the smell would go away by the time my parents got home. I couldn't even roll a doobie because the I thought the zig zags were to delicate so I used newspaper to roll it up (haha) and taped the middle so it wouldn't fall apart ( no I didn't smoke the tape). So they came home and first thing they say is "It smells like weed in here".

So I said a friend was over and he reeked of pot and they bought it. 8)


----------



## michael

Swift Serenity said:


> How can some parents really just walk away from stuff like that and not say anything about it??



denial


----------



## TheTwighlight

Swift Serenity said:


> How can some parents really just walk away from stuff like that and not say anything about it??



My parents have since told me that at the period of time in my life where they were catching me doing shit, and I was pretty open about alot of it, that they just didn't know what to do. I was prescribed SO many pills that I would be trashed every day even if I didn't do any other drugs...so, yeah. That's what I've been told about that.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i gave dad some oxy in the lounge/dining area after i'd prepped a shot.  he tallybombed what i had given him then turned around and saw me shooting up.  he kinda got up me but not really because he knew i was booting it.  still, it was disrespectful of me not to use the bathroom or my room regardless of him knowing what i was doing.  it's one memory that is etched in my mind for good and bad reasons.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Roger&Me said:


> When I was a teenager I would get caught with weed all the time. It really wasn't funny because my mom was crazy as hell and would smack me and tear my room apart; not to mention grounding the shit out of me and harassing my friends, calling their parents to tell them their kids are "drug addicts", basically purposefully ruining my social life. Her behavior really damaged me psychologically, I still have nightmares about it, and have a very hard time respecting my mother at all after going through that.



i had friends's parents who were like this, i felt so bad for my friends as my parents never cared but the rest of us were made to feel like cunts and very unwelcome in situations.  one of my friends mum was known for it pretty well and it was her son that was eventually sent to rehab


----------



## Dezamasezon

Well, one night I had just bought an ounce of mushrooms to sell.
Then, an hour later I bought Bacardi 151 to drink, and sort of FORGOT that i had bought the shrooms to sell, and by the next hour i had gone stupid drunk (after taking a soma, 2 vyvance, and drinking 151) and fucktarded. At this point, i buy an Arizona Green Tea, pour out a quarter of it and replace that with 151, then put in 4 mushrooms caps and two stalks and shake it really hard. I proceed to drink that, and then began eating the mushrooms like potato chips. I later found out that only about an eighth remained of the entire ounce. So, i WAS driving around with my friend, fucked up, but then he says, oh yeah and i have to go to work; want me to just drop you at your house? 
so im starting to trip at this point and im like... uhmm... uh... wait... repeat that...
eventaully, he drops me at my house and as im walking up the hill to get into my house, i feel like a hermit crab climbing a large hill. then i finally get to my door and think... wait... shit... this doesnt look like my house at all, so i sit and politic for who-knows-how-long about whether or not to open the door. Keep in mind I also am walking around, not realizing it though, with a BAG of an eighth of mushrooms blatantly in the open in my hand. So, finally, i take the chance and walk into my house and go into my room. I sit on my bed and start to trip. Then, i felt as if i were _molded_ to my mattress and couldnt concieve the thought of getting up. so i reach to my dvd player with an mp3 cd in it and turn it on. 
What do you know, it turns on to Velvet Acid Christ.
Not what i needed at that time.
AT ALL.
So, i began to hear voices extremely slowed down in my head, just saying the most fucked up things, and i think that i experienced what the mind of a severely schizophrenic individual feels like (not fun, by the way), and then, i remember sitting on the floor of my room, door open, and my mothers room is DIRECTLY in front of mine so that she can open her door and she'd be able to see me. So, Im on the floor, literally attempting to _swim_ through the air.
What do you know, my mother comes out.
There is an eighth of mushrooms sitting on my table in my room and i am on the floor growling at the walls whilst doing butterflies in the air. So, she calls 911, police come to my house along with ambo's, and i wake up in the hospital thinking im on a television show.
Surprisingly, they let me leave the hospital that night, last time an ordeal like that happened i was admitted to an inpatient rehabilitation treatment that lasted ~7 days. 
Hope you enjoyed my recollection of a horrifyingly bad day.
And don't eat shrooms like potato chips, measure the dose. I learned the hard way ;_;


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

TheTwighlight said:


> After a while, even though my little brother lived with us (who unbeknownst to them had been smoking for 5 years), my dad finally told me "I would rather you smoke that shit here, where you're not going to get caught, arrested or in trouble." W00t! Not like I didn't smoke all the time at their house anyway.



When I was about 18 my dad said something similar to me. They never cared if I smoked, as long as I kept it in my room. I thought they'd be mad at me when they first found out I was starting to smoke, but they reacted.. pretty favorably. I didn't know that at first though, and I'd always try and hide it. I burnt massive amounts of inscense and always said it was inscense lol.. I think because of all the inscense they suspected something.. so then at some point I just told them or something and it ended up being no big deal.

As for all the other drugs I've done, most of them I haven't done at home, but I have been absolutely FUCKED up around my parents before, like come home to a family dinner after being awake 2 days smoking crack, eyes way cracked out, licking my red ass lips, reaking of cigarettes.. terrible. They probably noticed but if they did they never said anything.


----------



## acidicweed_69

last week i left some canisters of nitrous around, and mum calls me up 
"what are all these little gas canisters and baloons" 
" aw nick came over with some helium  he had around the house" 
" oh ok so u just got funny voices did you" lol lucky


----------



## Bavanai

About a year ago when I wasn't open to my family about my drug use, my mom told me while I was high on speed "I can see it in your eyes".


----------



## TVcommercial

I never got caught with anything. Shortly after I started smoking weed I just came out and told my Mom that I was smoking pot and drinking. The next week she bought me a joint and smoked it with me. She's been fine with everything else since. The only thing I think she would flip over is needles, and I don't shoot anything anyways, so there isn't anything to worry about. 


How the hell are you guys getting a hold of full bottles of these pills? Are you buying in bulk or does somebody have a prescription?


----------



## The_Idler

acidicweed_69 said:


> last week i left some canisters of nitrous around, and mum calls me up
> "what are all these little gas canisters and baloons"
> " aw nick came over with some helium  he had around the house"
> " oh ok so u just got funny voices did you" lol lucky



i cant believe i got away with the 1800 litre ones...

theyre 3ft long!


whew was a close one =P


----------



## drumnbass420

One of the first times I ever smoked weed I showed up at my mom's house. She said 'you look high' I replied 'yes'. She asked 'where is it at? Get me some, and you want to go get dairy queen?'


----------



## babaloo

my mom found a bag of vics that i had stashed in my room. my parents had a talk with me about how they can be just as addictive as illicit drugs and i can get in trouble with the law if im caught with them and stuff. they asked me why i did it, and i told them they just make me feel good every now and then and that i like to have a few before social situations to make me loosen up. they said be careful and gave them back to me.


----------



## GETYAGUN!!11

i smoekd dro in my shower for like a year before getting caught, then finally one day my friend came over while i was in the shower blazin, and my mom had to come get me


----------



## Swift Serenity

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I was caught with a few oxy's a pack of cigies and about a bars worth of alcohol.
> 
> They were all cleverly stashed in my guitar case (which i have many and my mother never went into my room usually)
> 
> I didnt notice for a few days and when i brought up something she brought it all up.
> She didn't seem too pissed though since i lied my way out of it (by saying my friend came over and left it all here so i just stashed it until she would come back to pick it up, and as stupid as my parents are, they believed it!)
> HA!
> 
> I think they know i rolled too but they never said anything :D
> i think it was because my grades were always at a B average so its not like i was really "ruining" my life.




its funny and sad how kids these days can make up an excuse on the spot, and parents will believe them. especially when some of these excuses im reading are plain dumb haha.. 

i envy people that have parents that dont flip out cause you smoke..


----------



## Bjorne

They've caught me with nitrous-oxide a few times, wasn't really a big deal tho.. My mum once also had a zipper of hashish in her hands belonging to me, I was certain at that time I was fucked, but she didn't know what it was so she just put it back on my desk. lol


----------



## bekotz

My parents aren't cool about me using at all.  The first time I got caught because I took way to much Xanax and passed out, only to wake up inpatient in a mental hospital.

That was when I was about 15, fast forward to when I'm 21 and one day, I come home from work and go to my room and see a shit-load of vodka bottles sitting in the middle of the floor, pulled out from under a chair where I hid them until I could recycle them.  Oh yeah, they also found a little tin I used to crush Oxy and a rolled up bill.  Needless to say, they were not very happy.  Eventually, I had to go back to rehab and got on sub, but, even though that stuff helps me really well, my parents still act weird about me taking it like I'm still this horrible druggie.


----------



## Tomer

babaloo said:


> my mom found a bag of vics that i had stashed in my room. my parents had a talk with me about how they can be just as addictive as illicit drugs and i can get in trouble with the law if im caught with them and stuff. they asked me why i did it, and i told them they just make me feel good every now and then and that i like to have a few before social situations to make me loosen up. they said be careful and gave them back to me.



That's pretty respectable of your parents to do that.  Were you telling them the truth, or do you take them on a much more frequent basis?  Seems like a nice relationship.


----------



## Bomboclat

Swift Serenity said:


> its funny and sad how kids these days can make up an excuse on the spot, and parents will believe them. especially when some of these excuses im reading are plain dumb haha..
> 
> i envy people that have parents that dont flip out cause you smoke..



aha thanks?
i think they just didnt wanna believe i was actually doing anything wrong
they're like that 
but whatever haha
ill tell them the truth when i stop using


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha or until you get caught again.





bekotz said:


> My parents aren't cool about me using at all.  The first time I got caught because I took way to much Xanax and passed out, only to wake up inpatient in a mental hospital.
> 
> That was when I was about 15, fast forward to when I'm 21 and one day, I come home from work and go to my room and see a shit-load of vodka bottles sitting in the middle of the floor, pulled out from under a chair where I hid them until I could recycle them.  Oh yeah, they also found a little tin I used to crush Oxy and a rolled up bill.  Needless to say, they were not very happy.  Eventually, I had to go back to rehab and got on sub, but, even though that stuff helps me really well, my parents still act weird about me taking it like I'm still this horrible druggie.



they made you go to rehab? is that even legal?


----------



## Misanthropic

The very first time I got caught was in school as a freshman. I had some really smelly ass weed.I guess the spanish teacher smelled the shit on me and called the deans. I got expelled, had to go to court, and had to go to a total of 6 hours of drug classes. My parents had no idea i did anything and I was grounded until i got back into my old school (about 2 months.)

The next time was when I was 16, I smoked some H and passed out leaving the tin foil, the straw, and some residue on the tin foil. My parents tried to get me help, they even put me on suboxone, but I just sold the shit to other kids.

The last time, was also when I was 16, they walked in on me actually shooting up. Previously they had suspected me stealing their money and pawning their jewelery (which SWIM did) They kicked me out of the house, and never went back..

I'm 21 now and kicked the H habit but still do other wonderful drugs.


----------



## orangelicker

My mother absolutely despises getting high. My father seems to think it's bad mostly because it is illegal, and he's not as crazy as my mom. She used to search my room, search me, call my friends' parents and tell them I was a druggy and so was their son, threaten to call the police (for smoking weed!), threaten to make me go to "rehab," keep money away from me, and distrust me. Nowdays it's not so bad, mostly because I don't smoke often and definitely not when I know I have to deal with them. And they think I've quit.

I've been caught smoking weed more times than I can count. My parents have caught me in the act just once or twice, but they've guessed and known that I was blazed numerous times. Most of the time, they would ignore it for a while and then all the sudden one day burst and say "we know you were high last monday, tuesday, wednesday, and friday, and yesterday and today!!!!!!"

This all started back right before the 8th grade. The first time I ever smoked and got high, it was a Tuesday night (a school night!) and I had to be home just 15 or 20 minutes after smoking. I was basically geeking hardcore riding my bike home. I went inside and tried to run upstairs without my mom seeing, but she just had to come out of her room and stop at the top of the stairs and force me to talk to her. I just kind of mubled a bunch of shit and she said "Are you feeling okay?" and I mumbled some more shit and went to my room. For the next 3 or 4 times I got high she was suspicious and forced me to talk to her, so that she could look into my eyes and whatnot.

One of the most notible times of my parents catching me in the act was one day, I decided to have just a tiny few hits in my bathroom. I had made a pipe out of a metal flashlight and a doobtube out of dryer sheets. My parents were downstairs watching a movie. I had the shower running and the tube ready... but one of the hits I guess I just forgot to blow into the tube. Also, apparently my mother had her ear up to the door and could hear the lighter clicking.

I was just about to put my shit away when I hear the door unlock from the outside. I immediately bodyslammed the door shut, locked it, and pulled out the drawer to block it. My mother reopened it but could not get in. She was outside yelling for me to open it.

I took the pipe and lighter and put them under the bag in the trash can....... and.... I took the bag of weed, spread my butt cheeks... and you get the picture.

Anyway, I opened the door and said to my mom "Leave me alone I was masturbating." LOL!

My mother replied, "So you get high and masturbate at the same time, huh?"

Anyway, they ended up finding the pipe/lighter but not the weed  I had a long long long lecture and less trust than before. Grounded for a while as well.

-----------------------------------------------------

There is another story, involving DXM, that I would like to share.

Once upon a time I decided I wanted to chug a bottle of Delsym cough syrup in my bathroom, so I did. The crinkle of the safety seal was enough to set my mom off, and as I opened the door after chugging I saw her across the hall in my room "folding laundry." I knew something was up immediately because 1. she does not fold laundry in my room and 2. she does not fold laundry in my room UNLESS she wants to make it impossible for me to avoid her.

She walked up to the door where I was standing and said, "Why did I hear you flicking a lighter in the bathroom?" And before giving me a chance to answer she digs her hand into the pocket with the safety crinkle wrapper. It was obvious it was a medicine bottle seal and so she says, "What else do you have?"

With her blocking my way and not letting me get through I finally just show her the almost-empty bottle of Delsym. She freaks The FUCK out and says, "START THROWING UP, NOW!!!!" So I get on my knees and throw up just a tiny bit of the syrup as my mom ran into her room to find the ipecac. Her frantic actions led my little sister to believe that I had attempted suicide.

Anyway, I told her I threw up as much as I could. She could find the ipecac so she drags me into the car so we can go to the grocery store to find some. We go into Kroger and she couldn't find it... I sarcastcically suggested, "Why don't I just drink some hydrogen peroxide?" SOOOO she buys it. We get back to the car and I refused to drink it.

I told her to call poison control because I assumed they would calm her down and let her know that it wasn't going to kill me or cause any permanent damage... However the lady on the phone made it worse. "You need to take him to the emergency room right away, his life is in danger."

So anyway, by the time we get to the hospital I was tripping my balls off, barely could walk. I remember the receptionist laughing at me when my mom said, "Yes, we called about my son chugging cough syrup."

Anyway... this is getting really long so Ima try to shorten it up. Basically the doctors asked me if I was trying to kill myself and I simply said, "No. I was only trying to get high." The doctors told me I would be okay and they told my mom I would be okay, but they were going to keep us for a few hours "until it wears off." HA! They thought the effects only lasted up to 4 hours!!!!!!!

So I spent the next 3 hours or so in the emergency room, my mom crying, calling my family and stuff, and all that. My little sister still didn't know I wasn't trying to kill myself. I watched South Park for most of the time. It was funny.

Finally they released me, thinking I was mostly sober. HA! I was completely fucked up! The doctors had told my mother that the effects were similar to PCP... of course my mother thinks PCP is the KILL KILL RAPE RAPE GO INSANE drug, so of course she assumed that I would murder her if she did anything to upset me. I turned on the radio onto Infected Mushroom. It was pretty loud, and very trippy. My mother said NOTHING the ride home, probably in fear of me snapping and slamming her head into the window. Little did she know I was completely euphoric and would never hurt anything.


So those are my two best stories. There are more... I might post em another time.


----------



## Damien

^ please do. lol


----------



## orangelicker

HAHA Okay I just thought of the best one ever.

One day, when I was 14 or so, my family and I rode bikes up to an ice cream store. At this time I was dumb and quite into shrooms and on the way to the ice cream place I saw these huge mushrooms (that I now know where unedible amanitas) and they just fascinated me. As we were leaving, I told my parents I wanted to ride ahead and so I did. I rode my bike as fast as humanly possible, stopped at the mushrooms (which were actually growing in this big mulch garden on the police station lawn) and stuffed 2 or 3 of the huge caps into my cargo pockets. They were about the size of my face.

Anyway, I rode home fast and put them in this box on the shelf of my closet. I wanted to take spore prints to see if I could identify them. A few days later I came home to find that they were no longer there... I don't quite remember how my mom brought it up but she just freaked out and yelled for a long long time. She asked what I planned to do with them and I just told her I was having some fun seeing if I could identify them.

At the time, I was being basically forced to see a psychologist and the mushrooms were brought up.

It went like this:

"Why did you have these mushrooms?"
Me - "I just wanted to see if I could tell what kind they are."
"How did you plan on doing that?"
Me - "There are people that can identify them. You can take spore prints and stuff and see what kind they are on the internet."
"Let's say you found out that they were in fact magic mushrooms. What were you planning on doing then?"
Me - "I would double check with multiple sources to make absolutely sure they were the right kind."
"Okay, let's say a mushroom expert told you that they were the right kind. You also had someone come and look at them, the "mushroom expert" in your town said they were real. What then?"
Me - "Then I would eat them."

This is when my mom started to cry. lol. I later found out they were in fact POISONOUS and definitely not psychedelic mushrooms.

- - - - - - - - - - -

My mom also found a baggie of some real, good mushrooms. At the time I had been smoking a lot and had shit alll over my room. That weekend, my parents called me into their room.

I walked in to find their bed covered entirely in paraphernalia and such.
There were old empty baggies of weed, bags with seeds/stems, homemade pipes/bongs, tin foils, the mushrooms, old cigarette boxes, a tin can filled with cig butts, roaches, lighters, empty Delsym (dxm) bottles, and a cup of mushy smelly buttery weed that I had cooked, and a few other things that I don't remember. There was a LOT of shit.

Anyway, my parents kept asking me what random stuff was and I just straight up told them "That is old cooked weed. Those are stems. That's a pipe. Etc."

The funny thing was at the time I had 30 hits of LSD hidden in the same place as the shrooms and I didn't see them on the bed. However, my mother had fucking taken pictures of stuff she found in my room (there was still way more in my room!)  and one of the pictures was of the acid. I told her I didn't know what it was and she never again brought that up, and all the acid got eaten too. I would have been pissed as hell if she had taken those.

Here is the good part: After the lecture my parents left their door open, with all the stuff spread out on the bed, and went downstairs. I had looked forward to eating those mushrooms sooo much I just couldn't leave them alone. So, I went into the bathroom and broke up this poparee (sp) stuff that is in a jar and makes the bathroom smell nice and look nice. They were the same color as the shrooms and so I took the pieces and replaced the shrooms with the pieces. Haha. Neither my mom nor dad ever said anything about that. The shrooms were excellent. & this was like, last year when I was 17.

- - - - - - - - - -

This is the last one I can think of right now:

In 8th grade, I was good friends with a kid that took adderall for his ADD. His cabinet was filled with adderalls 20mg, little yellow 5mg ritalins, and some 5/500 generic vicadins. Anyway, one day he told me I could have a few. Except I didn't have a few I had more like 5 adderalls and 10 ritalins and 5 vicadins.

That evening I had plans to go out to eat with a bunch of people and see a movie. I got home and I was excited and completely speeding hardcore and I just could not help but talk to my mom at 100 miles per hour for like 30 minutes. That's when she knew something was up. My sister offered to drive me to the restaurant and we were also offering rides to a few of my acquaintances. In the car I remember I was blurting shit out the whole time and my sister even asked me if I was on something. I was talking to fast that no one could comprehend what I was saying like, "ohmygodiamsoexcitedtoseethismovieohmygodthisisgonnabesoawesomeareyouguysreadyimsoexcitedohmygod"

I crashed hard during the movie and started crying on my girlfriend's shoulder (she didn't know what was up) and I couldn't even explain why. I just felt like I was in hell.

The whole night was filled with me snorting more ritalins, me sitting on my bed rocking back and forth and my licking my lips. I was hallucinating faces laughing and me and shit.

At about 5 in the morning I was cutting up a ritalin to snort and my dad all the sudden busts in and asks me why im still up. I managed to blow the powder onto the carpet... I'm sure he saw something but just didn't say anything about it.

The next day I had horribly chapped lips and all that shit. My parents made me come in their room and my dad said "Your mother thinks you were on drugs yesterday but I told her I didn't think so. We are going to take you to get a drug test." So, I figured I should just come out and say it. I told them my friend gave me his ADD medication because I wanted to see if it would help me focus and it did.

My mom, after my psychologist insisting to do so, called my friend's parents and told them that I had taken some of their pills. My friend told his parents that we had thought it was just high strength headache medicine and that I wasn't trying to get high or anything like that. His parents believed him and my parents believed him, so they have nothing against him.

Believe it or not, my psychologist asked me about the experience when I told him I was experimenting to see if it helped me focus. From that, he helped me get a script to concerta (ritalin, methylphenidate). How awesome! Except the concerta made me sweat balls and I discontinued use, even though it really did make school awesome and fun and exciting.

--------

Last, I remember another time I was caught using DXM. Well, I still don't think my parents knew what I was high on. But heres the story: ( i hope you guys like reading these as much as i like writing them lol )

It was a friday night and my older friend had bought me a bottle of robitussin. That night was a talent show at my high school and I really wanted to go tripping. So, at about 5 oclock I chugged the syrup and waited.

I didn't expect to get as fucked up as I did. I was playing Sonic the Hedgehog listening to Shpongle and somehow managed to pass the FUCK out and have insane out of body experiences. The only bad part was I couldn't talk. At all. My mom came in my room and asked me if I was still going to the show and I just could not get anything out.

Later when I regained a bit of consciousness I attempted to ask my sister to drive me, but I'm pretty sure I mumbled "hmhhhmhcnnhhyyuyyyuyyuudiiiriiiiivmiiiiiiiiiiii"

So, I gave up and just layed back on my bed. Later that night my father came in when he got home. He sat down in the chair next to my bed and said,

"So, son. Your mother tells me you're high as a kite."

All I could manage to say was "yup."

Following that was a big long lecture in a language I could not understand (English lol). I basically just nodded and acted like I felt bad.

The next morning when I woke up I went outside and sat in my yard for about an hour, unable to think. I came inside after who knows how long to see my dad making breakfast. He acted like he was happy to see me but I know he was pissed. He continued to lecture me and I still did not hear a word he said.

Basically, there was no punishment except loss of trust as always. They thought the lecturing was punishment enough... but they don't know I couldn't understand any of it. haha.


----------



## Tranced

Swift Serenity said:


> its funny and sad how kids these days can make up an excuse on the spot, and parents will believe them. especially when some of these excuses im reading are plain dumb haha..
> 
> i envy people that have parents that dont flip out cause you smoke..



Ignorance is bliss. Of course they know, hence so many people getting caught. They'd just rather live in denial.


----------



## njevad

First time I got caught by my parents I was like 15 years old maybe 16. Had already been smoking pot for 2 years and thought I was invincible and that my mom was oblivious to the fact that I was getting high.

So I had a few buddies over one Saturday afternoon. We would smoke out in the basement bathroom next to my room to keep the smoke in the room and air it out once we were done. We had just started smoking when I hear my mom coming down the stairs. There I was with two other dudes in my bathroom and I think, "Do I admit to smoking pot? or should I act gay and pretend we are in some gay circle jerk?" 

Well, it didn't even get that far as the minute she walked in she smelled the pot smoke and found our bong. It was a sad sad day. RIP Bubbles. My first bong.


----------



## aoe2junkie

once my dad threw out my prescripted dexedrine, adderalls, klonopins, xanax and ativans and said i didnt need that dope. i got back at him by throwing out his heart medication and cholesterol pills and said he only needed asprin, not the dope his doctor gave me.


----------



## babaloo

Tomer said:


> That's pretty respectable of your parents to do that.  Were you telling them the truth, or do you take them on a much more frequent basis?  Seems like a nice relationship.



they did ask me if i had a problem/if i was addicted and that if i was they would help me out. but i told them i wasnt (which i was definitely not) and they told me that the offer stands if i ever need help.


----------



## ChinbarWhalloped

I actually got caught not too long ago. Heres how;

Me and my mates _(one of which is no longer a mate, you'll find out why in a second)_, decided to have a party. So on the second day of the party one of my mates tells me hes gettin some bird he knows to call out, so I say "yeah no probs tell her to call out" & give him my phone to text her off, she comes out and everything is sound, no problems at all. The next day me and the same lad head up to the shopping centre to grab a carryout from the off license to cure everyones come downs and I get a call from my mum asking me to stop in on the way past, which I then did.. When I get in I speak to my mum for awhile and she asks who my mate is, as shes never seen him before and I've only known him for a month or two and I tell her his name and she replys "Oh so that is xxxx", and I say "Yeah why?" and she then hands her phone to me and shows me the text message she received from my phone the night before.. "well whats happenin? just got a big bag of coke and a load of e's, fancy callin up for a party" 

His excuse for that was my mum's number & the girl's he was texting ended in the last 3 digits and I didn't have my mum's new number saved in contacts... Nice one eh.


----------



## Damien

lol nice stories orangelicker.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

hahaha man these are great... what a shame some peoples parent's flip out like this though...  

when I was younger and my mom cared about that kind of stuff I got caught with a few bowls and stuff but she never ever flipped like some of you guys' folks.  god damn, passing out and waking up in a mental hospital?  I'd never speak to my mother again if she pulled some psycho shit like that.


----------



## Swift Serenity

great great stories im reading.. . MORE MROE  MORERMEOMREOMROE



i love these, especially orangelicker haha, crazy you get caught all the time. 

one time my dad had a "random car search" where he would go through my car. I had forgotten that i had weed in it and i wasnt worried, until he opened the case thing and saw the weed. He took it lectured me then yelled and freaked out (he is one of those anti-pot people), then i never saw it again. it was a gram of dro too 


my dad has threaten to call the police on me too and send me to the military if i didnt stop smoking... he is so ignorant about these kind of things it makes me mad


----------



## Damien

My parents never searched my room or anything like that until the one day that they did. Earlier in the year my brother and I had found a bong that my father had made in ceramics class in high school. Undeniably his as it had his name and the class period etched into the bottom of the bong. Well my brother and I had been smoking out of it for a while and we just kept it in my room. One day I come home from school and find all kinds of things out on my desk with a not saying something to the effect of "I thought you were going to quit". I was in shock because I had never had my room searched before. Well I start looking at everything displayed and notice that the bong is missing! I laughed and threw away all the empty alcohol bottles and gave some pipes to some friends for hanging on to but nothing was ever said about that bong ever again.


----------



## zigzag| dta

lots of these stories sound like grade A bullshit


----------



## hate 2luv drugs719

ok,...i was about 16 and my mom is like the sweetest anti dug person in the world , 

shes told me all my life to plzz not try drugs cause there evil ect. 

so one day  i roll a joimt in the bathroom and forget to put my baggie back in my pocket , and left it on the bathroom sink...about 5 min latter i think of it and shes allready in there....FUCK! SHE COMES OUT CRYING :-( WITH THE BAG IN HER HANND! saying :"what is this?" why are you doing this ...well ill do it to....and then spills some out and EATS IT!...LOL i couldent belive it i felt so bad cause she was crying nd ident even know that eating eat wouldent do anything but she thout she would hurt her self by doing so....to make me scared,  any way the sick part is she put the rest of the baggie in her "bathrobe" so i leave the house in inbarsement ans shame. then being the stoner that i am and calling my dealler who wasent around....i was trippin cause i used to mok a eighth 1/8 a day  went back home hours later she was sleeping and checked her "bahrobe" to see if it was there and IT WAS! ....so i emptyed it out in another baggie and went out side and picked some grass of the grond riped it up in shreds and put it back in the bag then put it back in her "bathrobe"!  i kknew she wouldent know the differnce and just throw it away the next day ....and thats what happen.....it makes me feel bad writein this cause my mom has passed away and this was a day that i made her feel so bad :-( i feel like crying just thinking about all the bad stuff i did to make her feel bad .....but i was just  a dumb kid and i was a "only child " so she loved me more the anything so she fogave me, but i just wish i could of ben a better son :-( 

i hate myself for hurting her so much ....but thank god tat she was such a amazing and understaning mom i was truly blessed to have her!


----------



## chrisinabox

^ i understand that your mother was obviously sensitive to the topic of drugs but all you were doing was smoking weed. nearly everyone does it at some point in their life. its not like you were shooting up coke or something like that. you make it sound like it was the worst thing ever to do to somebody.


----------



## `bLow?

ehh ive been caught many times, sadly once or twice with a needle in my arm.  one of the funniest was when i had gotten some alprazolam powder and dosed incorrectly.  i come down in the morning and my mom asked me what i was on..'nothing'..'what day is it today?'..'tuesday'..'its friday.'  lol kinda hard to deny that one.


----------



## orangelicker

hate 2luv drugs719 said:


> ok,...i was about 16 and my mom is like the sweetest anti dug person in the world ,
> 
> shes told me all my life to plzz not try drugs cause there evil ect.
> 
> so one day  i roll a joimt in the bathroom and forget to put my baggie back in my pocket , and left it on the bathroom sink...about 5 min latter i think of it and shes allready in there....FUCK! SHE COMES OUT CRYING :-( WITH THE BAG IN HER HANND! saying :"what is this?" why are you doing this ...well ill do it to....and then spills some out and EATS IT!...LOL i couldent belive it i felt so bad cause she was crying nd ident even know that eating eat wouldent do anything but she thout she would hurt her self by doing so....to make me scared,  any way the sick part is she put the rest of the baggie in her "bathrobe" so i leave the house in inbarsement ans shame. then being the stoner that i am and calling my dealler who wasent around....i was trippin cause i used to mok a eighth 1/8 a day  went back home hours later she was sleeping and checked her "bahrobe" to see if it was there and IT WAS! ....so i emptyed it out in another baggie and went out side and picked some grass of the grond riped it up in shreds and put it back in the bag then put it back in her "bathrobe"!  i kknew she wouldent know the differnce and just throw it away the next day ....and thats what happen.....it makes me feel bad writein this cause my mom has passed away and this was a day that i made her feel so bad :-( i feel like crying just thinking about all the bad stuff i did to make her feel bad .....but i was just  a dumb kid and i was a "only child " so she loved me more the anything so she fogave me, but i just wish i could of ben a better son :-(
> 
> i hate myself for hurting her so much ....but thank god tat she was such a amazing and understaning mom i was truly blessed to have her!



I couldn't help but crack up when I read the part about her eating it. That's hilarious! LOL


----------



## orangelicker

& oops I didn't really read the second half of that until now. My deepest condolences for your loss... Maybe she can read your apology from up there


----------



## hebb22

`bLow? said:


> ehh ive been caught many times, sadly once or twice with a needle in my arm.  one of the funniest was when i had gotten some alprazolam powder and dosed incorrectly.  i come down in the morning and my mom asked me what i was on..'nothing'..'what day is it today?'..'tuesday'..'its friday.'  lol kinda hard to deny that one.



Thats a good one. My parents always try to trick me with that one.


----------



## orangelicker

^ My mom always just blocks my path to my room or wherever she thinks I'm goin and wont let me pass until I look her in the eyes. Ugh and she can see it every time


----------



## brainslookfunny

hate 2luv drugs719 said:


> ok,...i was about 16 and my mom is like the sweetest anti dug person in the world ,
> 
> shes told me all my life to plzz not try drugs cause there evil ect.
> 
> so one day  i roll a joimt in the bathroom and forget to put my baggie back in my pocket , and left it on the bathroom sink...about 5 min latter i think of it and shes allready in there....FUCK! SHE COMES OUT CRYING :-( WITH THE BAG IN HER HANND! saying :"what is this?" why are you doing this ...well ill do it to....and then spills some out and EATS IT!...LOL i couldent belive it i felt so bad cause she was crying nd ident even know that eating eat wouldent do anything but she thout she would hurt her self by doing so....to make me scared,  any way the sick part is she put the rest of the baggie in her "bathrobe" so i leave the house in inbarsement ans shame. then being the stoner that i am and calling my dealler who wasent around....i was trippin cause i used to mok a eighth 1/8 a day  went back home hours later she was sleeping and checked her "bahrobe" to see if it was there and IT WAS! ....so i emptyed it out in another baggie and went out side and picked some grass of the grond riped it up in shreds and put it back in the bag then put it back in her "bathrobe"!  i kknew she wouldent know the differnce and just throw it away the next day ....and thats what happen.....it makes me feel bad writein this cause my mom has passed away and this was a day that i made her feel so bad :-( i feel like crying just thinking about all the bad stuff i did to make her feel bad .....but i was just  a dumb kid and i was a "only child " so she loved me more the anything so she fogave me, but i just wish i could of ben a better son :-(
> 
> i hate myself for hurting her so much ....but thank god tat she was such a amazing and understaning mom i was truly blessed to have her!



hah this is a funny and touching story!

my favorite part is "bathrobe" being in quotes three times... seriously, what is the deal with this alleged "bathrobe"?

p.s. we've all hurt the ones we love, its only natural


----------



## bishop912

The first time I got caught by my parents was when I came home for christmas break during my freshman year of college and was smoking a bowl with a buddy outside on my porch when I thought my parents and brothers were asleep...

My dad walks out because he heard us laughing uncontrollably and wondered what the hell was up, from inside (we had glass doors that led to the porch) he sees me pass the bowl to my buddy, which we had just packed again, and burst outside to say something to me.  He looks at me, looks at my best friend who hes known for years, then looks at the bag of weed and bowl in my friends hand and says "hey...what are you guys doing...wait a minute...can i see that.."  and then he did the last thing I thought he'd do...he TAKES A FUCKING HIT...and then says "alright guys, be careful, don't drive anywhere and for fucks sake DONT LET YOUR MOTHER KNOW"

and thats all that was ever said about it.  He's also found cocaine on me when I've come home for the holidays and just laughs and tells me not to get fired from my badass job...haha


----------



## Swift Serenity

ThorMasterSlim said:


> I got caught for the first time in a messed up way; shouldn't have even gotten caught.  Myfamily was gone for the weekend at a sporting tournament, so I had the house to my self.  I had a big party on Friday, and was gonna have a smoking/other drug party on Saturday.  I had a few beers (was a lightweight back then) and smoked a load of bud (pretty gone by this time) and then I get a call from my parents (i had no caller ID).  They said that my sister's team was eliminated, so they weren't staying the night.  They said that they had already driven the entire way, and where on my street.  Then they asked why the driveway was full of cars, and someone was bringing a case of beer in.  They then said the color and brand of one of my good friends car (who was there).  I confessed on the phone and then they told me that they were actually at a hotel 120 miles away.  Big Time Bummer
> 
> Could've got away with it easily.  Never should have fessed up.
> 
> I did a lot of stuff that my parents knew about in High School.  They never seemed to care too much, as long as it wasn't all the time.




lol wow that must of sucked. you didnt get in trouble?


----------



## GreenMachine

My mom used to be so strict about drugs til recently...getting caught with pot almost got me kicked out, but she started smoking again and has chilled out a lot. Last year she found three of my rolls and just asked what they were and gave them back to me.


----------



## Coolio

I was sitting in my room one day with a half pound or pound of mushrooms sitting in piles all around me, and a postal scale with an 8th dangling from it as I weighed it out. The door to my bedroom burst open and my dad was 4ft away from me gawking. There was no hiding this mess.

Luckily I bribed him with a couple grams tucked into his hand and he never said much about it again.


----------



## Damien

^ LOL the mental picture of you shoving shrooms in your dads hand as you are shoving him out the door and telling him not to worry about it is priceless.


----------



## halakar

*pwned*

Probably one of the first times I got caught/busted for doing blow was back in the day.  We had a big party the night before and got all drunk which of course led to scoring cocaine.  So we stayed up all night long snorting it.  Then the next morning I went outside to work on my car.  My dad was there to help me as were a few friends I was hanging with during the night long binge.  At one point I was laying on my back underneath the fender and my dad was standing over me.  He said "Son, you still have some powder in your nose, might want to take care of that."  Owned.  Glad those days are over!


----------



## TwistedReality

When I was a freshman in high school, I smoked weed a lot and occasionally took hydrocodone and shit like that, but nothing serious. Well on the LAST DAY of the school year, I woke up to find a printed-out page from my friend's LiveJournal placed on my chest. The page said something about us going to the park and getting stoned, with the part about me smoking circled in Sharpie.
That summer sucked..and my parents were always suspicious of me until I moved out and they gave up. Granted, I was constantly fucked up on all sorts of drugs, so it was not without reason.

Then there was the time I went home to visit, and my dad found a needle in my car. He asked me if any of my friends were diabetic, and I proceeded to blame it on my friend who was in rehab at the time. Luckily, they already knew she was in rehab so it didn't seem like a lie. I just pretended to be extremely grossed out by it. "Oh God, don't touch it, you're going to get hepatitis or something."

It was cute how naive he was. "It looks like an insulin needle." Yeah, as opposed to those heroin needles!


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha nice^^




halakar said:


> Probably one of the first times I got caught/busted for doing blow was back in the day.  We had a big party the night before and got all drunk which of course led to scoring cocaine.  So we stayed up all night long snorting it.  Then the next morning I went outside to work on my car.  My dad was there to help me as were a few friends I was hanging with during the night long binge.  At one point I was laying on my back underneath the fender and my dad was standing over me.  He said "Son, you still have some powder in your nose, might want to take care of that."  Owned.  Glad those days are over!



what happen after?


----------



## Jake1er

my dad found my stash when i was like 14...
went to go grab my bowl and weed, they where both there, but then i grab my lighter, and its some wierd ghetto lighter with no fluid in it..
.. then while havin a smoke with my dad in the garage a few years ago in one of his drawers in there i found the lighter he took from me with the date he took it from me written on it... hahahhha must have sentimental value or somethin


----------



## id_kid

I've come home from being "out" for only about 20 minutes many times. I've talked to my mother while orbiting in outer space, stoned out of my mind. I've smoked pot with friends in my basement, had drinking parties, rolled a couple of times down there, all without her knowing.

However, the one time I had no sleep (legit, not that "coming down" or amped out no sleep), my mom thought I was stoned. After heavy insistence on her part that I WAS stoned, and me saying the antithesis, we concluded to go our separate ways.

Go figure that au naturale sleep dep would be the one mental state that would make me look suspicious!

Although part of me deep down thinks she knows about all of it...


----------



## ZiggaZigga

One time, when I was about 15 or so, Me and my friends had access to this pretty good blotter acid.We'd all been tripping out a couple times that week with no real problems, no bad trips, no one getting busted etc. So I go out with one of my close friends, and a couple other people and we decide we're gonna trip and smoke some weed at this one guys house while his dads at work (He worked the night shift somewhere)not that his dad cared anyway, hell his dad smoked with us many times, but thats another story. So anyway, all pop about 3-4 hits, and by the time we get to buddy's house, we're all coming up and we decide to blaze some weed. So we smoke a couple bowls and by now we're peaking. 

We are fucked up colors are swirling, faces are twirling around melting into each other and spinning around, and we can't stop laughing. I'm loving it, really enjoying myself and my buddy seems to be too. Well, he's no where near as experienced as me at taking higher doses of acid, this is probably the most he'd ever taken and this was some damn good shit. Haven't found any that could measure up in quite awhile.

 But anyway, we're all good and having a good night, when we decided to walk around abit and enjoy the outdoors. My buddy got these bad vibes from my friends dog and started tripping out that it was gonna attack. He tells me to run, and runs out of the apartment,and by the time we get our shoes on and get outside, (which seemed relatively quick) he was no where in sight. It turned out he'd ran about 5 blocks up to the prestige hotel, where he caused a scene, and the ambulance and cops came and took him to the ER.

Long story short, we realize we can't find him anywhere after about 30 minutes of looking at that he'll find his way back.Well I'm on Probation, and the cops pull up. We talk to the cops, and the whole time the guys face is spinning,his mouth is moving around and just the general distortion. And I go to the same gym as this cop and occasionally worked out with him.
Anyway, Some shit goes down and I decide to go home. Well its like 1 in the morning by this point.So I walk the 45 minute long walk to my mom's house(where I was living at the time) talking to myself and tripping the fuck out in general, and then when  I get there, I open the door and go to head down to my room. Well, this woke up my Step dad who was sleeping on the couch, and he asked me what I was doing home, cause I'd said I was crashing at my friends place. So high as fuck and in no mind to come up with a half decent lie, I just said my friend went to the ER, and I decided to crash here or something. He's like okay okay and acts like every things all cool.

I go downstairs to my room tripping out, and decide I'll just chill and watch some TV listen to some Music maybe and then my mom comes down stairs. She asks about my friend and I give her some bullshit story about why he ended up in the E.R, trying to be quite as possible to not wake anyone else up. Meanwhile my mom's flickering different colors, floating at least a foot above the ground and her face is moving in different directions, doing that weird 'spinny' thing I get when i'm really high. She could totally tell I was fucked up, and told me to go to sleep, and said I was waivering from side to side. She was upset, but by then she knew there was nothing she could do but be more suspicious and try to stop me. I can't remember if this is before she got that guy and they tried to pull that intervention or awhile before it.

She never caught me with drugs in the house but she accused me of hiding drugs in the roof...Oh and there was the times she smelt me having my midnight Joint, and came down to bust me, but she was always too late and I'd be curled up in my bed, ready to pass out. She'd still be upset about pot in her house,but she accepted pot. Hell, she gave me mushrooms one time on new year, and my grandpa's given me  pot before.

Its just the Coke,Opiates,LSD and E that they don't really like, and the frequency of my use back then.


----------



## white_magic

orangelicker said:


> ^ My mom always just blocks my path to my room or wherever she thinks I'm goin and wont let me pass until I look her in the eyes. Ugh and she can see it every time



orangelicker, you got so many crazy and amusing stories. But you always get caught! Why do you keep getting wasted then? Just wait a bit..

Also, is your family religious? You should write a profile on your mom


----------



## orangelicker

Yes, I always get caught. Partly because my mother was a hawk and she is smart, and partly because I was dumb. I don't really do anything anymore apart from smoking every once in a while.

And yes my family is pretty religious... I will write more when I get the time.


----------



## white_magic

orangelicker said:


> Yes, I always get caught. Partly because my mother was a hawk and she is smart, and partly because I was dumb. I don't really do anything anymore apart from smoking every once in a while.
> 
> And yes my family is pretty religious... I will write more when I get the time.



You have a fan reader waiting :D.


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha me too.. 


last night i was rolling and almost got caught but ended up getting away


----------



## oohcow

I was 16.

it was mothers day.

i got caught by my mom fucking this girl in her bed with an ounce of weed on the night stand. (only way tis coulda been worse is if there were dirty rigs and if i was gay)

it was awkward forever afterwards

the end.


----------



## Swift Serenity

omg that must of sucked ass. what a great present for your mom huh? she never said anything?


----------



## Swift Serenity

bizzybump


----------



## scatterbrain

Let's say you're at home and you're doing something your parents would trip on you for doing.  Your anxious and at unease because they can arrive at any minute.  If you're in this situation, realize that your worrying and fretting is what will actually cause your parents to become suspicious.  Whereas if you're fully in the moment, enjoying your high or whatever, you would handle yourself much better if they were to arrive.


----------



## syf22241

lol ya  mine was pretty bad i had i lock  box under my tv  that i kept all my shit in and  one  night i got really stoned and forgot about locking it back  up and  woke up late for school so I rushed out never even thinking bout it. Lol so anyway  my mom goes in to my room to change my sheets "sneak around for shit" and noticed  a lock on the tv and the latch to my box open a box under my tv covered in stems seeds and crap an low and behold she hit the jackpot a mini bong a one hitter bat that she thought was a crack pipe 1/8 of dro  and some shredded shrooms. Of coarse like anyone else i denied it and acted like it wasn't mine, so  she drug tested me i failed and i got the whole pissed off speeches and disappointed treatment. what gets better is a week later i  got arrested for smoking in public which  ultimately got me nice smack in the face and ended my drug use  until i went off to college


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

^ That's gotta be my favorite story so far lol.

A whole bunch of great stories here.

When I was like 16 me and a friend were smoking bud out of the "Afterschool Special", this 5 feet homemade bong that could fit a quarter/oz of bud in the bowlpack. So we were smoking in the attic, and my dad walks into the garage and, by looking up at us, just saw the top 2 feet probably and knew it was a bong and just was like "come down".

I go down and he gives me a bunch of shit about what the fuck am I doing, how he doesn't like this shit in his house and all, how I need to stay out of jail and focus and school and I do heroin for all he cares once I'm on my own, but not when I'm living at home. 

So whatever, me and my friend kinda lounge about, and then he calls me to the basement. Apparently he found the 1/8th of shrooms I just got, and it was a real keeper of a buy. He just said "Theodore Roosevelt, what's this?" and held out the 10 inch long shroom. My friend went "uuhh I believe that's a mushroom".

I found the baggie like a week later in his stashbox but that one particular shroom wasn't there. He probably ate it.


----------



## Tranced

aoe2junkie said:


> once my dad threw out my prescripted dexedrine, adderalls, klonopins, xanax and ativans and said i didnt need that dope. i got back at him by throwing out his heart medication and cholesterol pills and said he only needed asprin, not the dope his doctor gave me.



Quality stuff


----------



## Swift Serenity

TheodoreRoosevelt said:


> ^ That's gotta be my favorite story so far lol.
> 
> A whole bunch of great stories here.
> 
> When I was like 16 me and a friend were smoking bud out of the "Afterschool Special", this 5 feet homemade bong that could fit a quarter/oz of bud in the bowlpack. So we were smoking in the attic, and my dad walks into the garage and, by looking up at us, just saw the top 2 feet probably and knew it was a bong and just was like "come down".
> 
> I go down and he gives me a bunch of shit about what the fuck am I doing, how he doesn't like this shit in his house and all, how I need to stay out of jail and focus and school and I do heroin for all he cares once I'm on my own, but not when I'm living at home.
> 
> So whatever, me and my friend kinda lounge about, and then he calls me to the basement. Apparently he found the 1/8th of shrooms I just got, and it was a real keeper of a buy. He just said "Theodore Roosevelt, what's this?" and held out the 10 inch long shroom. My friend went "uuhh I believe that's a mushroom".
> 
> I found the baggie like a week later in his stashbox but that one particular shroom wasn't there. He probably ate it.




haha wow.. sometimes i would wonder if my dad ever smoked the dro he took from me.. he took it and never threw it away but i never saw it again


----------



## orangelicker

Here's another time my parents knew I was on drugs:

It was Christmas Eve & I was either 13 or 14.. I believe I had just turned 14 actually. Anyway, every year we go to my grandmother's house on Christmas Eve. Earlier that day I had been at my friend's house drinking a few beers. I had stolen a bunch of old oxycodones from the cabinet and we also each took 4 or 5 of those.

Anyway, I went home and we left for my grandma's and I was still pretty gone. My family decided to stop at a drugstore to get a few things. This is when I snagged myself a nice bottle of Robitussin Cough Gels. I took the whole bottle when I got to my grandmother's. (For what reason, I don't know.)

Right after I had taken them I tell my mom I have a headache and was going to lie down. She tells me that my breath smells like alcohol and of course I deny it and go outside. I hide behind the big tree and smoke a bowl pack, lol.

SO at this point I'm on 4 different drugs and my entire dad's side of the family is inside. I go inside and into the basement where my cousins are all hanging out. I tell them that my mom think's I'm high (again for what reason, idk.) I remember rolling around on the ground and laughing a lot.

Eventually we go to see a bunch of christmas lights. There is one house where the yard is just filled with lights and decorations and you can get out and walk around. I remember standing on the porch and my cousin asking me if I'm alright.

Anyway, that's all of what I remember from the night. It was fucking retarded of me. The next day, my parents told me that they knew I was extremely fucked up but that it was Christmas and we were going to forget about it. Hahahahha.

There was a home video someone took and as the camera pans past me I am sitting on the couch holding my legs up to my chest and rocking and my eyes are soooo fucking red. HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

I've only taken Xanax once, and here's the story behind it:

So I get back from high school (go figure) and I decided to do the Xanax my mom has. I ate 2 .5mg pills. Didn't feel anything in 30 minutes or so, so I decide to snort one more.

Well I go and hang out with friends, and nothing happens. Then suddenly an hour later, I'm a little drunk. 

That's all I remember. The rest is what I'm told, including the 20 other pills:

So immediately I try to pick a fight, and I think I actually yelled obscenities at passing people. For some reason I walked across the street to my house, and my best friend's dad nearly hits me. I just ignore him, and walk like nothing happens when he slams his breaks (who actually thinks he hit me). More shenanigans throughout the night.

When I get home that night, I start pouring water all over the stovetop. My mom walks in and says "What are you doing?" and I say "I'm just trying to boil some water!" She calls the cops on me, thinking I'm drunk. 2 ambulances, a firetruck, and a cop come, figure out I'm not drunk, take me to the hospital.

Apparently, my friend's mom works at the hospital, and worked on me, not knowing who I was and just telling her son about 'some crazy kid at the hospital':

I ran around the hospital naked, kept ripping out the IV's, and told my dad some really fucked up shit, even though I had nothing against him at the time. The cops there had to tackle me naked and hold me down. I didn't get charged or in trouble.

In my blacked-out state, I took 20 more pills. I had enough to kill me, if I had taken one beer or shot of alcohol. I woke up 2 days later - I asked my mom what day it is and whose clothes are these I'm wearing, and she said it's Thursday and just laughed her ass off (it was wednesday). 

I didn't get the full story till a couple months later. I didn't even know any of this happened for the longest time, I just wondered why did I sleep in so long. I remember taking those first 4 pills but not the other 20. God that's scary...


----------



## Swift Serenity

LOL thats what xanax does you hahaha.



and more stories orange!!! wheres that video i wanna see?!?!


----------



## Tomer

jesus orange, write a fucking book.  Good stories, bud.


----------



## babaloo

Here's one on behalf of a friend.

Well Friend asked me if I wanted to take some xanax and go with him to a strip club in a city about 20 minutes southeast of where we live. I told him no because I had prior plans and he said okay and went on his way (this was at 8pm). I get a call at about 12:30. It's Friend. He's lost and I'm trying to help figure out where he is. I look at google maps and have him start naming off street signs that he's passing. After about 10 minutes of him naming off streets I figure out where he is. He's on the east side of the river in that city (not good). 

So I'm trying to help him turn his ass around and start heading the right direction. He's still naming off streets as he goes past them and he's saying "11th street... 12th street...". So I told him to turn around in the next driveway and let me know when he did. So he says "ok.... alright I turned around". I told him to tell me the next street he went past and he says "...13th street". So I'm laughing my ass off because he just pulled into someone's driveway and then pulled out and continued going the same direction (he did not turn around). So finally I get him turned around and going towards a main road that he should have recognized the name of, but he didn't. I finally got him going down that main road and told him to keep naming off roads as he went past them. Were sitting there talking for about 10 minutes and I'm like "dude, you had to have went past a road by now" and he says "oh wait there's one coming up and he said the name of it." It was a road probably about a block past where he turned onto the road. So I'm guessing he was pretty much idling down this very busy road lmfao. 

He missed the turn I wanted him to take (one thats kind of hard to miss) so I told him to take a different way. The way I told him to take just happened to go past his college so he finally recognized it and told me he could make it from there and he'd call me if he had any more problems.

Next morning I woke up and my mom has the phone in her hand and she says "Friend's mom is on the phone she says he never came home last night." So I'm like fuck fuck fuck and all day I'm calling the area hospitals seeing if he had been admitted and had no luck. Finally a few hours later he called me and told me what happened.

Let me start by saying that the whole reason he wanted to go out, take xanax, and have fun was because he passed a pre-employment drug test at Company X. Well he got back into our hometown, but somehow ended up going eastbound on a little residential street (not even close to his house, and definitely not the way to his house). Well he passed out, went through a stop sign and smashed into a security gate at, yes, Company X. So the cops came and he was arrested for driving under the influence of drugs and destruction of property.  

The best part: He still got the job.


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

^ Classic!


----------



## aznaznazn

Good Stories.


----------



## orangelicker

Ha. All right. I just thought of another good one.

It was the end of the week and my parents had some trip planned for the weekend and my aunt and uncle were on their way to babysit us for the weekend. My mom had apparently told my aunt to be extra careful with me because at one point I went into my parent's bathroom for some q-tips. When I came out of the room my Uncle decided to interrogate me and a few minutes later my aunt checked my pockets for pills, I guess. I had nothing on me and I had no intentions of stealing shit from my parent's room, at the time at least.

I guess it was the Friday night that I decided to gobble down a big helping of Nutmeg. Yes, Nutmeg. It was the most horrid shit ever. Now this is what I don't exactly remember:

Apparently, I somehow got ahold of some barbuterol or some barbituate that my sister had been trying for migraines. I took about 6 of them, I am told, but I don't remember any of this. My parents found out because 1. the pills were gone and 2. they drug tested me when they got home and found it.

Now, I do remember waking up on Sunday morning and feeling like complete shit. Everything was quite hazy and I don't remember if I had realized what I had done in stealing the pills.
My family always attends church, but since it was my aunt watching us we were dragged half an hour away to go to HER church. About halfway through the mass I get so queasy and try to get out of the pew to go to the bathroom. That's when I threw up uncontrollably all over the hard-carpeted floor. It was soo funny. My aunt and uncle took me and my three sisters home and that's my story.

Oh of course I was fucked for taking the barbituates. I don't know the exact punishment but I know it was horribly severe.


----------



## Bella Figura

I've only come close to being caught by my mum, smoking weed in my room. 

One time she found a baggie of weed in my bag whilst going through my stuff. She took some as a sample and confronted me about it when I came home drunk one night around 4 months later and she thought I was stoned. She took out a wrapped up tissue that had some of my weed in it, took a whiff and had some stuck to her nose while she asked me exactly it was. I then proceeded to txt my friend saying "SHIT my mum found my fucking weed!" and only after sending it realised I just sent it to my mum. Further embarassment.

I got caught by my friends parents once while we were tripping on mushrooms in his room. Friend was in the middle of ego-death when his mother came in and started questioning me as to what we'd taken. His dad kicked me out of their house whilst they took their son to hospital. His dad then called my mum in the middle of the night, woke her up to tell her he'd just kicked me out his house because I was on drugs.

Ended up trecking across London on night buses for hours to get to another person's house who also got kicked out who I barely knew. Was pretty weird :D 

My mum ended up calling his house and I had to speak to her whilst tripping and she was crying. Not fun.


----------



## Leah51175

*Busted in the truck*

Im addicted to opiates. My family knows, I'm grown and live on my own with my husband. My Dad stays with me for a month at a time sometimes when he visits. He has a script for Vic's. He had to stop at the dentists office and I waited in the truck. He went in the building and I immediately opened the center console where he had a HUGE bottle of vic's. I quickly dumped a handful out and immediately looked up and saw my Dad hanging out of the second story building window yelling "I saw that!! You put  those back!!!" He was PISSED! Started calling me a thief and all that, til he realized he's done the same thing in his day of addiction...So many stories, so little time.


----------



## Wildcard123

"It's come to my attention that you are doing drugs..." -My Dad
=O  - my face

I thought i was perfectly clean except for a close call or two but no questions were asked but somehow my dad new EVERYTHING i had done and was involved with. He even knew where i was hiding my ecstasy pills (which was on the other side of the city at a friends so its not like he found them) he knew where i was getting them and who i had been selling to. It was weird. Then had to go to my friends house and flush just over $1000 worth of ecstasy, speed, and pot down the toilet. I wanted to cry lol.  My mom started crying and my dad was making jokes about it but was still "dissapointed" in me. The worst part though was my friends sister who is 14 used to look up to me and now wont talk to me. My friend tells me she still loves me but she sure as hell doesnt show it and it really hurts my feelings. =( 

I have only done alcohol since then. Still a couple of drugs out there i want to try before i quit for good though.


----------



## Green Laser

I got done for trafficking a while back... 

The night I got arrested I met my dad at his local to tell him... I say "So, I just got charged for trafficking man" he looked at me weirdly for a few seconds, then he shook my hand, said "Why the fuck did you get caught you dumb cunt?" and bought me a beer. 

My mum didn't talk to me for weeks, never punished me, but doesn't trust me anymore, and always accuses me of stealing pills and being high and shit. (And it's only true about 75% of the time, I swear!) 

Pretty good really, my dad smokes weed with me a lot now, and gives me a quarter here and there of fucking amazing stuff.


----------



## orangelicker

^I wish my dad could be like that.

Here's another story I thought of. It's about something I don't do very often - drinking. I think you'll see why.

It was when I was 14 or 15, and my dad's company was holding its annual company picnic. My dad's boss owns a big slab of land and so every year there's a whole day's worth of activities followed by (the adults) drinking at night. They get like a few kegs and also an open bar with too many bottles of everything in it.

In the evening, I was riding my dad's bosses quad/4wheeler going about 60. There was this metal pole sticking out of the ground, which I ended up running into, flipping the thing. I was okay but I did break a piece on the dashboard... not a big deal. Everyone was worried that I may have a concussion.

Later, when everyone started drinking, my plan was to just snag a few beers or shots of something and get myself buzzed. So I did. When no one was looking, I went up to the bar and poured about a half cup of tequila and just chugged it right there.

After that, I'm pretty sure all hell broke loose inside me. Even though it sounds completely bullshit... I know I drank at least two cups full (plastic beer cups) of tequila and one or two of vodka. I also know that I kept running around to tables and chugging the last half or so of beers that were left around.

Anyway, I was completely wasted off my rocker and I don't know who knew. But I didn't care. I remember talking to my sister by a campfire... there were at least 4 moons above me. This is by far the drunkest I have ever been in my entire life. I am surprised I didn't die.

Anyway, I decided I wanted to go into the tent in which my entire family was sleeping (5 other people). I didn't even realize I would completely reek of alcohol, let alone say stupid ass shit to my parents. I got in the tent and started sorting through my bags for my MP3 player. As I am doing this, I spew throw-up in the corner of the tent.

My dad helped me out of the tent, and helped me stand up. I then started walking backwards. He just kept saying "come on, come on..." and I kept walking forwards, backwards, fall, forwards, fall, backwards... until we got to the car.

It was a four-hour drive back to my house. I sat in the middle seat of the van for these four hours, switching back and forth between throwing up and passing out. I remember that I couldn't feel myself throwing up, and that the ride seemed pretty short.

I woke up to my neighbor pounding on the door. I woke up, still extremely wasted, at about 9 in the morning. I answered the door and my neighbor said, "Your parents called me to come check on you... they said you had an accident on a 4wheeler and that you might have a concussion."

So I talked to her for a few minutes and told her I was fine and thanks and everything.

At first I thought my parents actually believed that I threw up because of the concussion. However my dad came home later and said that I was extremely drunk, but that he thought throwing up for 4 or 5 hours straight was enough punishment and that he thought I learned my lesson.

It seemed like such a useless punishment as I didn't even feel the regurgiation. However I think I did learn my lesson: don't drink 4 cups of hard liquor & especially don't mix it with beer. & There are actually four moons. A lot of people don't know that.



The next year at the party, everyone knew about it from the year before. All they said was "Hey, it happens to all of us when we start." And the younger ones in their early 20's would even grab me a beer from the keg.. "Don't tell your dad, he's my boss." Then when they asked me how old I was after already giving me like 3 beers I say 16 and they say what the fuck! I thought you were like 19.... haha.

My dad even let me drink a strawberry-rum shaved ice thing as well. So I got drunk then too. But it was all right. The end.


----------



## orangelicker

At one point, my parents had actually put a keylogger on my computer. They knew what I was going to do before I even did it. They would know when I got high, where I put shit, and everything. Eventually, though, my friend and I caught on and started to say stuff on messenger that wasn't even true. My parents, of course, thought it was real and acted upon the actions. It was funny for a while. Then I got an anti-spy program and took that bull shit off.

The next day my dad came into my room, sat at my computer, and put the program back on. He said "Do not take this off."

It was on my computer for a long long time. It sucked. I still fear that it could be on here right now... but I think if it was I would have gotten caught a million more times.

Now that I think about it, maybe this is why I got caught so many times. Ahh I doubt it though.


----------



## Gr8tful1

I think I was like 16-17 and Me and two of my friends had made this water bong out of a Goldschlager bottle. Anyways there we are sitting in my room and smoking some pretty fine nugs out of that bong when my Mom walks in the room and starts yelling at everyone to get out within 5 minutes. Funniest thing was my friend Cole had already filled up the bong with smoke right before she busted into my room. We were already stoned out of our heads and as soon as my Mom turned to walk out of my room we all, including my Mom, hear the sound of the bong bubbling because Cole just didn't want to waste his hit. Needless to say it only further pissed her off


----------



## orangelicker

bump


----------



## Swift Serenity

ahh these stories could entertain me for days. and ya orange i had a keylogger on my computer once too, and i deleted it. i just told my dad there was a virus and we bought a new computer =P.


----------



## Aros2k

just used the excuse it wasnt mine when caught with hash


----------



## Olyn

orangelicker said:


> & There are actually four moons. A lot of people don't know that.



This is the moral of the story.


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump


----------



## Copying

Although I don't have an funny 'getting caught' story, I'm sure some of you will find this amusing!


----------



## orangelicker

^ You're right. Fucking hilarious! So dramatic!


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol wayy toooo dramatic.. although he does sound almost identical as my dad hehe


----------



## ZiggaZigga

Copying said:


> Although I don't have an funny 'getting caught' story, I'm sure some of you will find this amusing!


Dude thats fucking hilarious! I swear my step dad reminds me of the guy. My step dads never done a drug in his life and has been drunk only like 5 times his whole life. Guys 5'11 220lbs and he drinks a beer and he's tipsy.


----------



## sandy

kelvanE said:


> my parents had no idea i was a pothead (had been smoking for about 6 months everyday) but they found out abruptly: I hid a brand-new, completely untouched eighth of weed in the empty battery compartment of my room stereo boombox. (NOTE: I picked up that bag at a local farm market on my bike.. My dealer was in my grade but drove, and pulled up in a jet black, new chevy truck that was large and semi-pimped out and always came with an assortment of hot, slutty chicks, and wasted guys who peered at me funny, but the shit was good) So anyways, I decided to repaint my room. When my dad started, he wanted to listen to some tunes. Since he was gonna paint all the walls, he didn't want to plug it in because it would get in the way. Dah dah dah, went to turn it on, didn't work, popped off the battery lid and there was a nice, thin, but fully packed bottom of a plastic bag full of nuggets.
> 
> I was not there. He showed it to me directly to try and embarrass me. My mom and him asked why I had so much, and I said that I was going to use it all (what the hell?).
> 
> Later, my friends and I joked that my dad secretly puffed that nug down like a champ, meanwhile i scored again...



Ah, that was nice story. I enjoyed it. Did you find any other place where you can keep your nuggets out of sight from your father.


----------



## delsymfan

Here we go...

I've done DXM, Ambien, MJ, Vicodin, drank, all at home at different times. IT was the 3rd of these that screwed me up.

See my friend and I had gone out to blow some trees. Threw down a couple bowls nearby the home, didnt want to have to drive far. 

Get home, still had like 3 grams left. We had a shit-ton. Of course, were high as hell, and are basically lookin at eachother in my room and thinking "why arent we smoking more?!"

So we decide to lean out the damn window. Well its up north, and were cold as fuck. It was like 12 degrees out and windy. Too windy to light the bowl. 

So we lit it up, and it was like midnight we figured no big deal we will keep it outside when burning.

Apparently enough smoked into my room, drifted into the hallway and caught my family's attention.

Next day, dad had searched my room while I was out, snatched the bowl. Fortunately I had no trees on hand. 

But they were needless to say quite pissed and have since banned further stay-overs with friends at my house. 

Oh well, DXM doesnt smell bad


----------



## breh529

at the beggining of summer last summer, i was going to a friends house for the night. my mother and father both thought i had been clean for over a year. i used to be a really big drug user and almost killed myself a couple of times. so anyways i had forgot my wallet and told him to grab it from home. my dad picked me up and about a minute later he pulled out a little baggy of four mdma pills he found in my wallet and said "what the fuck are these?!?!".
long story short i told him that i had been clean for over a year and found them in my room and was planning to flush them down the toilet cause i was ashamed of them. in reality, i was going to have a fucking awesome roll that night. good thing that man is gulliable as shit


----------



## Swift Serenity

ouch, close one but nice excuse. that would of worked on my dad too




kelvanE said:


> my parents had no idea i was a pothead (had been smoking for about 6 months everyday) but they found out abruptly: I hid a brand-new, completely untouched eighth of weed in the empty battery compartment of my room stereo boombox. (NOTE: I picked up that bag at a local farm market on my bike.. My dealer was in my grade but drove, and pulled up in a jet black, new chevy truck that was large and semi-pimped out and always came with an assortment of hot, slutty chicks, and wasted guys who peered at me funny, but the shit was good) So anyways, I decided to repaint my room. When my dad started, he wanted to listen to some tunes. Since he was gonna paint all the walls, he didn't want to plug it in because it would get in the way. Dah dah dah, went to turn it on, didn't work, popped off the battery lid and there was a nice, thin, but fully packed bottom of a plastic bag full of nuggets.
> 
> I was not there. He showed it to me directly to try and embarrass me. My mom and him asked why I had so much, and I said that I was going to use it all (what the hell?).
> 
> Later, my friends and I joked that my dad secretly puffed that nug down like a champ, meanwhile i scored again...



were u not punished?


----------



## JV

its never happened, but i mainly attribute that to being extremely careful, and not ever doing anything until i was 18 and almost out of high school.  i dont think i wouldve graduated (or at least did good) if i used way back then.


----------



## spaceyourbass

I did way too much AMT one night, went to make a protein shake at 6 AM and spilled the whole huge ass jug of powder protein.  My mom says wtf and I tell her I took acid.  Later that day when I was passed out, she told my dad I was sick when he came for the weekend hangout thing.  When I wake up, there's a 40mg oxy and a Miller Light waiting on me...what a woman.


----------



## JV

^^damn man, i think you just described what heaven would be like, regarding parents ha.


----------



## Swift Serenity

spaceyourbass said:


> I did way too much AMT one night, went to make a protein shake at 6 AM and spilled the whole huge ass jug of powder protein.  My mom says wtf and I tell her I took acid.  Later that day when I was passed out, she told my dad I was sick when he came for the weekend hangout thing.  When I wake up, there's a 40mg oxy and a Miller Light waiting on me...what a woman.



wow your mom is pretty awesome! i never heard of AMT until now.. time to research haha


bump bump bump


----------



## Bomboclat

breh529 said:


> at the beginning of summer last summer, i was going to a friends house for the night. my mother and father both thought i had been clean for over a year. i used to be a really big drug user and almost killed myself a couple of times. so anyways i had forgot my wallet and told him to grab it from home. my dad picked me up and about a minute later he pulled out a little baggy of four mdma pills he found in my wallet and said "what the fuck are these?!?!".
> long story short i told him that i had been clean for over a year and found them in my room and was planning to flush them down the toilet cause i was ashamed of them. in reality, i was going to have a fucking awesome roll that night. good thing that man is gullible as shit



ahahahahhahaha sounds like something my mom would believe!


i remembered a good one

it wasn't a story of being caught but ALMOST being caught (and to this day i dont know how i wasn't caught)

Well after a night of partying i came home and stuck around a dime of left over weed and my last molly cap inside my book bag which i never used and called it a night. A few days later i dont know what compelled me to look but i looked and went oh hmm theres the weed but WHERE THE FUCK IS THE MOLLY?!?!?

i was going nuts
i knew i was fucked because it couldn't have just gotten up and walked away, SOMEONE found it! i searched all my hiding spots hoping it was there but not luck. I wondered why if someone would have found it why they wouldn't take the weed but i thought oh what the hell my parents dont care as much about weed as they would about other drugs and it was a small amount of shake so she could have thought it was just crumbs. I proceeded to act like a maniac and then thought, well hey my moms the type that would bring it up if she had the chance so i went downstairs and asked if shed seen my cologne which was in the bag. She said she had gone through the bag to take out trash and i asked well what to be specific. She said "oh well a baggie, a dime, some empty papers, and a hat." i then went "oh, well did you just throw that stuff away?" and she replied "yes." I then franticly ran up to my room and DUG through my trash. i found the baggie but no molly. The next thought that came to my mind was oh thank god she didn't find it but now where the fuck is it?!??!! I look down on the ground next to the trash and low and behold THERES MY MOLLY 

i wrapped that shit up in foil and stuck it in a new hiding place.
Thank god she didn't actually look to see what was in the baggie!!

I still dont know how she didn't see the weed and the actual cap though, they were in plain site!

hahaha ohhh her


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol wow super lucky huh?


----------



## veaux1

My parents died b4 the real drug taking taking days went into effect, but I have the next best thing....my boss??


I used to be a supervisor for a housekeeping company.  When i moved up to supervisisor, I had received  a beeper, ( Yes it was a long time ago) & had to be on call 24/7.  So one night  a friend had scored some shrooms, & asked to take some with her. I said I didnt know cause I was on call but for 3 months had never been called in, so said what the hell, & ate a cap & about 3 stems.   

Well,


About 2 hrs into the trip , Im about to peak, the bloody beeper goes off & I panic.

I had no choice, (in my head) but to go in.  When I got there, (it was in a nursing home, where the job was) the head nurse looked at me & noticed my eyes looking like saucers & said, "Are you on something?"

I said "absolutely not!"  Totally baffled by the colored wallpaper, flowers, & plants in her office, that I hadn't really "seen" b4.  Well anyway, she told me to go home & the problem was taken care of.  A week later I was fired, for some stupid off the wall reason I can't even remember.  Fucked my trip up, I was pissed.


----------



## Bomboclat

Swift Serenity said:


> lol wow super lucky huh?



BEYOND! ahaha
i wonder what she would say if i brought it up today!
(not that im gunna try it hahaha! ill save that fight for another time)


----------



## drug_mentor

Only time I was ever caught in the act was when I was living with my dad. He was out with his girlfriend, I was in the backyard smoking a couple bongs. Well its an hour and a half before my dad is due home and I'm mid bong rip when I hear a loud tap on the window from inside the house and my dad was staring at me with a very unimpressed look on his face.
He was actually pretty cool about it, said he doesn't like it but knows I'm going to do it anyway and just asked I respect his house enough not to do it there.


----------



## Swift Serenity

good stories. bump


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump people must post more!!


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Hmmmm. Never been caught with anything.

Last 4/20 i went to my friends house they just got their new/first bong. We didnt get the weed we normally cop, we got it from my friends PRIVATE school. Now to this day we didnt know what was up with this shit, but oh well.

So we smoke like 6 bong bowls, not this time im absolutely FADED! First time hitting a bong and such. I just remeber looking at the clock, it was 1230, then looking up again and it being 430. I was still high as shit having CEVs and light hallucinations. I was like FUCK THIS, walked out and walked to my house 10 minutes away. took about 40 to get there, puked 2 times on the way on neighbors lawns. Got home, mom was watching TV, luckily my pot head dad wasn't home yet he woulda known what was up. Told my mom i had a migraine-which i do get. She gave me a vicodin and i passed the fuck out at about 530. Now i wake up at 830 STILL high, but enjooyable. get taco bell and then fall back asleep  The next week, i would like stand up and feel high as hell for like 5 minutes. It made me feel god awful.

But thats about as close to getting caught as possible. Though im pretty fucking sure my dad knows i steal his oxys. Recently i just lost my snorting straw, thought i lost it 2 months ago found it a week ago then lost it again. Now this thing is like an inch and a half long, purple, the inside is completely white, oxy residue and pretty much smells like oxy. My dad MUST have picked it up being a neet freak. Hoping he was just high, and thought nothing of it.

(off topic but my dad is ripped and asked me what i wanted from wendys, then asked me what my mom wanted, she said i told you, and he goes "tell me again, i don't want to think right now" LOL)


----------



## Blennz

I crashed my car on the way to work one day after a massive weekend. I rang work up and told them what happened and turned the car around and drove home. I had about half a gram of K left from the weekend. So i decide to rack it all up at once and go into a massive K hole later that day when i was able to move i ordered pizza and jumped in bed and had a series of bongs and fell asleep. Mum came home and saw the bong sitting on the floor and luckily didn't notice the empty baggy. I then told her i crashed my car and she started lecturing me about how drugs weren't the answer to what had happened earlier. TBH though when i woke up the next day i was over what had happened and started to think of how i would get the money back of what had happened and could think alot more clearly and was less stressed.


----------



## ugrl

i didnt actually get caught in the act, but when i was 14 i had a naive friend who i would smoke pot with and she got caught by her parents and they called my parents (who grew their own pot).  so i was caught and they "grounded" me for six months and told me they didnt want me to try any drugs until i was 18.  then about a year later my mom searched my room and found cigarettes, pot, and a steamroller, this time my parents were pissed about the cigs, but they loaded some of the pot in the steamroller and smoked it with me.  i got many lectures on the dangers of other drugs after that, but they were alright.


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha wow thats pretty cool



mmmCHRISx said:


> Hmmmm. Never been caught with anything.
> 
> Last 4/20 i went to my friends house they just got their new/first bong. We didnt get the weed we normally cop, we got it from my friends PRIVATE school. Now to this day we didnt know what was up with this shit, but oh well.
> 
> So we smoke like 6 bong bowls, not this time im absolutely FADED! First time hitting a bong and such. I just remeber looking at the clock, it was 1230, then looking up again and it being 430. I was still high as shit having CEVs and light hallucinations. I was like FUCK THIS, walked out and walked to my house 10 minutes away. took about 40 to get there, puked 2 times on the way on neighbors lawns. Got home, mom was watching TV, luckily my pot head dad wasn't home yet he woulda known what was up. Told my mom i had a migraine-which i do get. She gave me a vicodin and i passed the fuck out at about 530. Now i wake up at 830 STILL high, but enjooyable. get taco bell and then fall back asleep  The next week, i would like stand up and feel high as hell for like 5 minutes. It made me feel god awful.
> 
> But thats about as close to getting caught as possible. Though im pretty fucking sure my dad knows i steal his oxys. Recently i just lost my snorting straw, thought i lost it 2 months ago found it a week ago then lost it again. Now this thing is like an inch and a half long, purple, the inside is completely white, oxy residue and pretty much smells like oxy. My dad MUST have picked it up being a neet freak. Hoping he was just high, and thought nothing of it.
> 
> (off topic but my dad is ripped and asked me waht i wanted from wendys, then asked me waht my mom wanted, she said i told you, and he goes "tell me again, i don't want to think right now" LOL)



xDDD lmao, you should smoke with your dad


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol your more worried about those than painkillers?


----------



## Cursive

She already found that, and I only did those for about a month.


----------



## claire22

I got arrested at 17. So they called my parents & told them I was charged with drug offences.
So I moved out


----------



## Teko

I once nearly got caught.. i was driving to work with my mum in the passenger seat and she was like il put this money in your bag. but my pot was in there so i was like nah dont and forgot to watch the road. spun of the road and looked up and we were going off a river bank instead of onto the bridge, swung the wheel and managed to get back onto the bridge while completely writing off both sides of the van and cracking the support structure of a solid concrete bridge. worst thing is my parents didnt give a shit about pot when i left a gram in my pocket and it went through the wash a month later..


----------



## Swift Serenity

claire22 said:


> I got arrested at 17. So they called my parents & told them I was charged with drug offences.
> So I moved out






ouch, regret it?


----------



## mikeyvuitton

First time i was caught i took 40 CCC ( i weigh 115 lbs)
my friends dropped me off at home. I was 16 at the time.
I walk to my room, i guess i threw up in the doorway. pass out.
dad comes in see's red vomit. etc etc. go to hospital, i had od'd.

Next day, im released from the hospital, go home, sleep.
Wake up have "the talk" and from that day they have been 
understanding to my drug use, as im no longer irresponsible with drugs.

Fast forward. Im 18 now, i go to visit the other day, since i no longer live at home.
my moms like what fun stuff are you into now, so i open my bag.
Handfull of Klono, 10-15 blue footballs. Bottle filled with all the best rolls to go around (buddahs, mints, IE's etc) 10 hits of white fluff, 3 shroom cookies, jar of 3g molly, and some others, 

Her response, well, be safe, and not in my house.
next day she asks me what xanax is and to try one....lol


----------



## kamikaze213

Ugh, it was a trainwreck of a day when i got caught. 

The day before, I had gone to the beach with some friends, drank heavily and rolled on a few pills that ended up being total meth bombs. So after a full night's adventure, I drop everyone off and head home. 

     As I turn the corner onto my street, a cop car follows me. Right before i turn into my driveway, the cop pulls me over, says my license plate cover (which is clear) is illegal, and that he'd let me go as long as I promise to remove it. While he's talking to me, im coming down hard off the meth bombs, bloodshot eyes, pale skin, desert dry mouth... all with no sleep.
     He tells me, "man, you look fucked up". proceeds to tell me im on one, cuffs me in front of my house on a sunday morning with my neighbors getting out & about doing their business. As he puts me in the back seat of his cruiser, he rifles through my car, finds pills and an 8th of copelandia shrooms. At this point my mom comes out of the house wondering what the fuck is going on. 
     The officer tells her he found poisonous mushrooms in my car and that I'm trying to kill myself by consuming said mushrooms. My mom bursts in tears, my ass gets thrown in a holding cell for half a day, and get bailed out by my mom. That was the most interesting car ride home i must say. 
     I had a dui, & 2 counts of possession expunged because I did a years worth of probation, community service, and 6 months of drug counseling in which i actually went completely sober (which is great knowing I honestly can stop whenever the fuck i feel like). 
     All this happened when i was 17, my art of deception has only greatly improved since, I make damn sure to have ALL my bases covered if I'm doing something Im not supposed to! all in all, got busted once, in a very big way. and never got caught again =]


----------



## mmmCHRISx

I do want to smoke with my dad, so badddd. I take hits out of his pipe sometimes when hes not home.

I REALLY wish i could say dad, ill pay you 20 dollars for 40mg of OC. It would make me feel so so so so much better


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha you wouldnt want to do that would you? unless your dad already knows you pop pills.


have you ever asked him to smoke with you?


----------



## tayboox3

the time i got caught by my mom, was when i was loading my ghetto coke can with a bowl haha, and she was "curious" about how i smoked it out of a pipe and wanted me to show her.. which suprised the fuck out of me.. and then even more to my suprise she asked me to pass it. hahahahah it was the greatest thing ever


----------



## Rollin' for life

What to say about being caught it has happened far more after I moved out then when I lived at home.

Some of the funniest stories are short but worth a quick note:

I had been thrown out of a prestigous private school when I was like 14 for drug use.  My father was in my room a few nights later and knocked over a coin collection I had sitting on my window sil so that it fell behind my bed.  I reacted too qucikly as I had a suitcase with paraphenaelia beneath the bed and he noticed me scrambling to get it.  At the time he was 61 so I kept trying to act like I was saving him from bending over.  Unfortunatelly even though he is senile he is not stupid and was in good shape at the time.  He quickly squats down grabs the case and asks me the combination to which I replied I did not know.  He pulls out his knife and jimmies the lock in about 2 seconds opens it and see's the assortment of bongs, pot and pills.  He goes "shit" closes the case and walks away with it.  

Two days later he hands it back to me and goes "sell it or something I don't know what the fuck to do with these things."  That was it on that matter.

Another one that is even funnier is here:

I was 16 at the time and had an avid interest in chemistry.  Now my father knew this as he had a lab built for me behind the house and routinely received letters from the ATF that his name had been flagged for strange chemical purchases.  He thought this was all good fun as "boys should be boys."  He routinely asked me what I did and I told him I made explosives which he thought was a fine hobby, if he only knew what I was up to but I digress.

I was in my bedroom with my older buddy smoking meth in the middle of the day with the door wide open when my father walks down the steps and goes "what is that smell?"  We both freeze in utter fear, he did not know I was in my room so he yells my name.  "***,  What the fuck is that smell?"  I quickly come out of my room and with a very serious look on my face tell him "Dad, *** and I are burning chemicals in my bedroom,"  He looked at me and said "Okay, try to do it outside next time the odor of whatever your burning is unpleasant."  

Talk about akward I had already been up for a day and half and still do not know how I pulled it off.  It was better then the time he found me weeding the garden in the middle of the day naked but that is another tale.


----------



## queenbee1127

For my 18th birthday, my parents got me a really nice digital camera. On my actual birthday, myself and a bunch of friends went out to dinner to celebrate. Of course, we decide we're going to get high before dinner, and that's when they present me with my birthday gift - a beautiful, bong that they all pitched on - and because we were young and stupid, we take pictures on my new camera of us hitting the bong and blowing out smoke. 

Sure enough a few days later, I come home from work and my parents are standing in the kitchen, mad as hell. My mom glares at me, points to the refrigerator and goes "Do you like my artwork?"I look at the fridge, and in place of all our pictures, magnets etc there is a giant blown up picture of me hitting my bong the night of my birthday. Completely speechless, I just look at my parents and know that I'm screwed. Apparently, I had left my camera on the kitchen table the night before and my mom had decided to go through the pictures. Yes I know, I'm a fucking idiot. 

As if that wasn't bad enough, the whole bong incident had motivated my mother to raid my bedroom, a search that turned up about 35 empty liquor bottles and a box of pipes/lighters/zig zags etc under my bed. Don't ask me why there were so many liquor bottles - again, I was a STUPID teenager and hid them under there for months, letting them accumulate, thinking nothing would ever happen. My mom arranged them in a huge circle on my bedroom floor, so that when I walked in my room thinking the worst had passed, I got quite the shock. 

My parents were infuriated because up to that point they had no idea that I was drinking as much as I was, and were absolutely astonished that I was smoking pot. My punishment was getting grounded, and having to tell my two best friends at the time that I could no longer be friends with them because my parents thought they were bad influences. Those were the most awkward phone calls of my life, but sure enough nearly three years later, they are still two of my best friends so my parents can suck it.


----------



## Swift Serenity

Rollin' for life said:


> What to say about being caught it has happened far more after I moved out then when I lived at home.
> 
> Some of the funniest stories are short but worth a quick note:
> 
> I had been thrown out of a prestigous private school when I was like 14 for drug use.  My father was in my room a few nights later and knocked over a coin collection I had sitting on my window sil so that it fell behind my bed.  I reacted too qucikly as I had a suitcase with paraphenaelia beneath the bed and he noticed me scrambling to get it.  At the time he was 61 so I kept trying to act like I was saving him from bending over.  Unfortunatelly even though he is senile he is not stupid and was in good shape at the time.  He quickly squats down grabs the case and asks me the combination to which I replied I did not know.  He pulls out his knife and jimmies the lock in about 2 seconds opens it and see's the assortment of bongs, pot and pills.  He goes "shit" closes the case and walks away with it.
> 
> Two days later he hands it back to me and goes "sell it or something I don't know what the fuck to do with these things."  That was it on that matter.
> 
> Another one that is even funnier is here:
> 
> I was 16 at the time and had an avid interest in chemistry.  Now my father knew this as he had a lab built for me behind the house and routinely received letters from the ATF that his name had been flagged for strange chemical purchases.  He thought this was all good fun as "boys should be boys."  He routinely asked me what I did and I told him I made explosives which he thought was a fine hobby, if he only knew what I was up to but I digress.
> 
> I was in my bedroom with my older buddy smoking meth in the middle of the day with the door wide open when my father walks down the steps and goes "what is that smell?"  We both freeze in utter fear, he did not know I was in my room so he yells my name.  "***,  What the fuck is that smell?"  I quickly come out of my room and with a very serious look on my face tell him "Dad, *** and I are burning chemicals in my bedroom,"  He looked at me and said "Okay, try to do it outside next time the odor of whatever your burning is unpleasant."
> 
> *Talk about akward I had already been up for a day and half and still do not know how I pulled it off.  It was better then the time he found me weeding the garden in the middle of the day naked but that is another tale.*



do tell


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump


----------



## Bomboclat

ha id love to hear that naked story too haha its sounds quite interesting


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

my parents have caught me so many times... which is i guess why they no longer speak to me unless it's of some extreme neccesity. 
the first time i was surprise drug tested (prompted by my mother) the day before a gymnastics competition by my coach. (coke and meth). they searched my locker and room and found lots of shit. 
the second time my mother went through my phone and found some old sent text message i had forgotten to delete. i knew that she would constantly go into my room and go through my things, even when i was sleeping, so i used to always sleep with my drugs tucked into some of my clothing. after she read the text message she came into my room and went through everything, including the clothes on my back. (coke and meth)
the third time and final time (a little over a year ago) my father met me leaving the airport after i had stolen his credit card to buy a flight to los angeles to score heroin. they had gone to my apartment and told my roommate i was in an accident and they needed to find some kind of identification or proof of insurance or something in my room, and found my stash of heroin stained tin foil, lighters, and straws. when my father got to me i had the heroin stuffied in my bra and he told me to give him the drugs or he would ask an officer to search me. i managed to run away because i was not going to lose those drugs for anything, but that was pretty much the end of my relationship with my parents. i had to move out of my apartment a couple weeks later because i hadn't paid rent in months and my roommates finally got sick of it. my parents agreed to pay for rehab but said they didn't want to be involved in the process.
i've only been caught by one other person than my parents, my the gymnastics coach i had for twelve years. i'm pretty good at hiding shit, but my mother has a six sense for anytime something weird is going on.


----------



## Rollin' for life

*Weeding the garden naked*

I had forgoten about this thread for a little bit and just noticed people wanted to hear about the naked weeding story so here goes.  To preface the story I have, since I was about 11, moderate issues with sleep walking and talking so here it goes.

I was about 16 at the time and in "outpatient treatment" so I had been clean for about 2 months.  Now I had just gotten paid from work and bought some coke from two buddies.  My plan was to save it till the evening but of course that did not happen.  SO by midnight I was all flustered, to say the least, and called them up to see if they had more coke.  They claimed they did so I met up with them.  I discovered they had about 4 lines between them, which was fucking annoying, so I did 2 of them and they took me to another guys house.  

The other guy was an overprivilidged rich kid so after we meet up with him he says lets go to my parents ranch about 40 miles away.  Sounded like a good idea.  So on the way the guy pulled out a quarter of shrroms and asked if anyone wanted any. In my brilliance I said sure sound great.  Now they thought I would eat maybe half the bag when we got there.  SO I opened my mouth and sucked them down.  

By the time we get to where we were headed I was tripping, we were there not even an hour before they declared I was unfit to party any longer and they had to take me home.  The drop me off and I realized it was about 4am somehow.  So I went inside and tried to sleep, which did not work.  I then got the brilliant idea to take off my boxers to try and sleep better.  Now of course this did not work so I took a shower, at least thats what I htought I did.  Well I vaguely remember being oily and the sun was coming up so I thought I should go outside.  It was around 5:30am and I remember being in the back yard and noticing there were weed looking things lying everywhere.  

I do not know exactly what happened after the shower but I thought that I was fully dressed (I only had on a pair of socks, dont ask why just socks but I did).  So I get to my duties of weeding the yard.  Now I was making some noise, and my father gets up early, using a shovel to weed.  

I remember hearing voices behind me but I was tripping so I thought it was okay.  Now here comes the best part.  I remember facing the wall and being covered in something like a coat (It was a blanket) and being tackled to the ground.  My father growled something like "You little fuck, I am going to prented you are sleep walking and if you fight me on this I will kill you."  Or something like that.  SO I was lying on the ground with my father wrapping me in a blanket.  The neighbors were outside at this point (Guess it was 8am or so, i dunno) and he took me inside and put me in my room.  As he left he said you smell like olives.

Well the trip kinda sucked after that but anyhow.  I woke up at like 6pm feeling really weird and my sheets were oily.  It turned out I had spilled a gallon jug of olive oil in the kitchen.  The neighbors were told that I was sleep walking, by my father and I was promptly drug tested.  When I came up positive the only thing he said was "If your PO finds out about this, I will have to pay more money for your fucking rehab.  So...you are not going to mention a word about this.  If I ever see you in the backyard again I will break your neck."

That was all the punishment I got really.  I could not go in the backyard for about a year.  My father had a unique system of discipline.  Anyway that was my naked weeding story.  Not as climactic as some but man it was akward having your 60+ year old father tackle you while your ass is naked covered in olive oil in the backyard.  Not one of my better moments.

To this day I wonder what I was doing with the olive oil.


----------



## The Chemist

ok, so i was smoking out of my bong in my room while my dad and his girlfriend are in the livingroom ( we live in an apartment, so they're like 10 feet away). i had just loaded and was in the process of ripping my 2nd bowl when my dad pushes the door open, and stands there, asking me "son, what exactly are you doing?" I raise my hand, as if to say 'hold on a second', because i was still ripping the bowl, and then i proceeded to exhale. I then reply to my dumbfounded dad "i'm getting high".

After that, i got my door taken off, and he told me not to do it in the house anymore, so i didn't.


----------



## Bomboclat

Rollin' For Life thats hilarious!!! :D
thank you for that hahahahahahhahahah


----------



## Tomer

Rollin' for life said:


> I had forgoten about this thread for a little bit and just noticed people wanted to hear about the naked weeding story so here goes.  To preface the story I have, since I was about 11, moderate issues with sleep walking and talking so here it goes.
> 
> I was about 16 at the time and in "outpatient treatment" so I had been clean for about 2 months.  Now I had just gotten paid from work and bought some coke from two buddies.  My plan was to save it till the evening but of course that did not happen.  SO by midnight I was all flustered, to say the least, and called them up to see if they had more coke.  They claimed they did so I met up with them.  I discovered they had about 4 lines between them, which was fucking annoying, so I did 2 of them and they took me to another guys house.
> 
> The other guy was an overprivilidged rich kid so after we meet up with him he says lets go to my parents ranch about 40 miles away.  Sounded like a good idea.  So on the way the guy pulled out a quarter of shrroms and asked if anyone wanted any. In my brilliance I said sure sound great.  Now they thought I would eat maybe half the bag when we got there.  SO I opened my mouth and sucked them down.
> 
> By the time we get to where we were headed I was tripping, we were there not even an hour before they declared I was unfit to party any longer and they had to take me home.  The drop me off and I realized it was about 4am somehow.  So I went inside and tried to sleep, which did not work.  I then got the brilliant idea to take off my boxers to try and sleep better.  Now of course this did not work so I took a shower, at least thats what I htought I did.  Well I vaguely remember being oily and the sun was coming up so I thought I should go outside.  It was around 5:30am and I remember being in the back yard and noticing there were weed looking things lying everywhere.
> 
> I do not know exactly what happened after the shower but I thought that I was fully dressed (I only had on a pair of socks, dont ask why just socks but I did).  So I get to my duties of weeding the yard.  Now I was making some noise, and my father gets up early, using a shovel to weed.
> 
> I remember hearing voices behind me but I was tripping so I thought it was okay.  Now here comes the best part.  I remember facing the wall and being covered in something like a coat (It was a blanket) and being tackled to the ground.  My father growled something like "You little fuck, I am going to prented you are sleep walking and if you fight me on this I will kill you."  Or something like that.  SO I was lying on the ground with my father wrapping me in a blanket.  The neighbors were outside at this point (Guess it was 8am or so, i dunno) and he took me inside and put me in my room.  As he left he said you smell like olives.
> 
> Well the trip kinda sucked after that but anyhow.  I woke up at like 6pm feeling really weird and my sheets were oily.  It turned out I had spilled a gallon jug of olive oil in the kitchen.  The neighbors were told that I was sleep walking, by my father and I was promptly drug tested.  When I came up positive the only thing he said was "If your PO finds out about this, I will have to pay more money for your fucking rehab.  So...you are not going to mention a word about this.  If I ever see you in the backyard again I will break your neck."
> 
> That was all the punishment I got really.  I could not go in the backyard for about a year.  My father had a unique system of discipline.  Anyway that was my naked weeding story.  Not as climactic as some but man it was akward having your 60+ year old father tackle you while your ass is naked covered in olive oil in the backyard.  Not one of my better moments.
> 
> To this day I wonder what I was doing with the olive oil.



Nice story.  Do you and your father have a good relationship?


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol both of those were great. and yea if that happened with my dad ummm goodbye life?


----------



## chrisinabox

the worst time i was caught by my parents, specifically my mom, i was a few days out of rehab(insufflated heroin habit), and i had recently decided to start shooting up heroin(stupid idea i know), and had been for about a week or 2, and i was about to shoot up and had the hospital tourniquet on my arm and was about to stick the needle in when my mom walked in suddenly and i threw the needle under the bed and tried to act like i was walking to the bathroom and was trying to rip off the tourniquet as fast as possible but it was too late. now my mom knew exactly what was going on after she saw that(she used to shoot up coke), and she threw a fit and demanded i give her the syringe and said she's so disappointed i went back to heroin. so i did that and that night i started withdrawing(it was my last shot) and she took me right back to rehab and had one of the worst withdrawals of my life. so i think its safe to say this was the WORST time getting caught by a parent. HORRIBLE DAY!!!


----------



## Rollin' for life

I never thought the stories were unique until I posted them.  My father and I have a strange relationship.  When I was about 9 years old my dad looked over at me in the car and said "If you do drugs, dont let me catch you."  He was very solution oriented so to speak.  

When I was thrown out of school the first time for methamphetamine use he was angry at me for admiting to the school dean that I was using drugs.  He told me that we could of had leverage if I had kept my mouth shut and I had made his job much harder as my "lawyer."

However in no way is cool with drugs.  Since I began abusing heroin and coke he lost his tactfullness.  He has routinely thrown me out and cut me off financially from his businesses.  That was a bit of a shock.  His will now states that I have to remain clean for 10 years before I can get any of the estate.  However well still chat.  Most of the chat consist of "You could have gone to an ivy league school and instead you chose to shoot that shit into your veins, the fuck is wrong with you?"  

He means well and at times his altruistic nature was comical.  Hell I have more stories about him drunk than I do about me being caught.


----------



## jaroben

My folks found out from the cops .  Even though i was 18 at the time, they still called my parents.  I should have done something about that.. if anything could have been done.

A couple other times before that my mom asked me if i had been smoking something downstairs in my room.  i said i lit incense.  she then got pissed because incense gives her headaches.

few years down the line, my dad had a malignant spot on his cheek from the sun.  he came to me and asked if i could get some pot, cause he needed to chill out.  i told him there's different qualities and prices.  he said he wanted the good stuff.  so, that's what i got him.. a nice 1/8 of dank.


----------



## Swift Serenity

LOL wow thats awesome! if my dad ever asked me id pull out the skunk


----------



## sunset117

Roger&Me said:


> When I was a teenager I would get caught with weed all the time. It really wasn't funny because my mom was crazy as hell and would smack me and tear my room apart; not to mention grounding the shit out of me and harassing my friends, calling their parents to tell them their kids are "drug addicts", basically purposefully ruining my social life. Her behavior really damaged me psychologically, I still have nightmares about it, and have a very hard time respecting my mother at all after going through that.



ever take the hint that maybe you shouldn't smoke weed ?

if my mom was doing that, and I was living in her house, I would be pissed, but realize she is doing it because 1) she loves you 2) is uneducated about drugs 3) scared that you will jump from weed to heroin.

her concerns are likely just from not knowing much about drugs, but are valid b/c she cares


or so i think, :/


----------



## chrisinabox

^or maybe his mom shoulda taken the hint that her son is gonna experiment with stuff at some point in his life. if my mom was doing that to me, i would have moved out of there as soon as possible, or at least be over cautious that she didnt find out if i did it.


----------



## Swift Serenity

so last night i was caught. i snuck out to go to a friends and 12 30 i get a call from dad.. . ive had to make up a story and hope he believe me, its the morning now and im just waiting. he went crazy last night idk what he gonna do ill keep an update haha


maybe its time to educate him about cannabis?


----------



## Pingu

how come all american dads sound like frank fitts from american beauty?


----------



## Damien

SS, I'm sorry but I laughed just because _you're_ the one who started this thread! How old are you if you don't mind my asking? 

I can tell you one thing though, if you're living off of your parents means while you try and "educate" them about cannabis they might rebut with an economics lesson.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Essentially, I have 3 parents. My father, mother and step-dad....all of them grew up smoking weed. My stepdad still does, my mom does once or twice a year and my father quit about 25 years ago...(got him stoned once....never again man!).

Anyway, I was 15, came back from a camping trip. I had a film cannister in my desk that had under a gram in it.....my mom went snooping through my shit and found it. Hahha, I remember, she gave me a tap on the arm and said, "You're smokin' pot!" almost like I would say to someone I didn't know at a party while I was wasted.....it definitely wasn't an angry, "You're smoking pot?!?!?"

I just laughed and said "Yeah..."...wasn't a big deal, really. My stepdad was psyched, because he knew he had another connect hahaha..... My dad wasn't so enthused. He spent pretty much every waking moment from the age 15 until 25 smoking weed and doesn't really have anything good to say about it. I was 24 or so when I got my dad stoned.....that was the first time he smoked in about 20 years.....Jesus....he just hit on all my female friends all night. He probably could have gotten laid, they all thought he was so cute with his eyes all swollen shut...


----------



## hydroazuanacaine

Alright, i visited canada with my family a while ago. I had heard that codeine was over the counter there, so i had to try getting some. Well, it's true, all you have to do is ask the pharmacist for generic ac&c's and show ID. They are not that hot though, even if you do a cwe there is still 15mg of caffeine for every 8 of codeine. They would be awesome for headaches and hangovers, not much for recreation though. Anyway, my brother and i tried a big handful each and were not impressed, so they just sat in the bottom of my bag for a week. 

But one night, my bother was feeling sick and had to leave the restaurant we were at to walk back to out hotel. He didn't come back for a good while, so my father sent me to check on him. Well, when i got to the hotel room he wasnt there. I got to thinking that little fucker was trying to get some high out of those pills and taking way too many, and the aspirin was what was making him feel sick and the codeine weird. So i dumped the pills out on my dresser and started counting them. I'm a fucking pill counter. I cant help it, it's an addiction. Retarded. Anyway, all the sudden there was a loud bang on the hotel room. I just knew it was my dad. I figured he was just knocking as he was getting his key out, because thats just the way he roles, and flipped. My weird french canadian room was not a room on its own, so as soon as he stepped in the hotel door he would be able to see me. I tried shoving all the pills off the dresser into my bag, and failed. There were little white ac&c's everywhere. I tried throwing clothes over most of them. I dont remember if i was right, and he had a key, or i opened the door for him. I have a hard time believing i would of opened the door with things in that state. Anyway, he came in and i explained my brother wasnt here and my cell phone was out of battery. He said lets walk back to the restaurant. I said i had to piss first, hoping he wouldnt wait and i could deal with the pills. that didnt work. when i got out of the bathroom, he was just realizing they were all over. He asked, "what are all these white pills on the ground here?," and i said, "they're codeine." There was no point in lying. 

I explained that they were shitty pills and i just got them because i heard they were legal and just had to find out what that was about. I explained why they were all over the ground, saying that my brother only knew i had them, not that he had tried them with me, and was able to honestly tell him "no" when he asked if it seemed like my brother had been taking them (by my count). kid just had eaten something bad and got lost on his way back to the hotel. he arrived at the restaurant a minute after i left. my dad left when he got there to get me, because my cell phone was dead. He was pissed. but i was 20 at the time and not living at home. plus it was apparent that i felt really shitty about it, and there was no evidence that pills were a regular thing (my dads a doc an knew these codeine pills were nothings). we never even talked about it; he just took the pills. what a stupid way to get caught. so unnecessary. i was just waiting for the last day to throw those fuckers away. 

i dont know, ive been caught doing drugs by my parents countless times. i even admitted to my mom ive taken E without getting caught, just cause some anti-E ad came on while we were watching TV and she said they didnt have that when they were kids, and asked if id knew anything about it. they know my more experimental days are over. 

the only time i got caught and it was really bad was when i smoked adderall to the point where i was tweaked out of reality (not a habit). i was in high school at the time. they found me in the kitchen in the morning--i lost track of time--wearing nothing but a towel and war paint (adderall ash) all over my face. i didnt even know what i was doing. man. haha, i didnt try to lie that time either. it wasnt worth trying; i was caught. the first time i took acid, after a fucked up day out n' about tripping, i woke them up at 4 o'clock in the morning and told them i did drugs, including, that very day, lsmotherfuckind. i must of been such a source of worry to my parents.


----------



## amblerg

`bLow? said:


> ehh ive been caught many times, sadly once or twice with a needle in my arm.  one of the funniest was when i had gotten some alprazolam powder and dosed incorrectly.  i come down in the morning and my mom asked me what i was on..'nothing'..'what day is it today?'..'tuesday'..'its friday.'  lol kinda hard to deny that one.



yeah getting caught with needles by parents can be REALLY hard to explain. One of the times my heart/stomach really got that tightened up and dropped feeling. Dude I was sooo nervious. No parent ever wants to find their kid with that


----------



## Swift Serenity

Damien said:


> SS, I'm sorry but I laughed just because _you're_ the one who started this thread! How old are you if you don't mind my asking?
> 
> I can tell you one thing though, if you're living off of your parents means while you try and "educate" them about cannabis they might rebut with an economics lesson.




oh yes i laugh too.. the end result was really a sigh from him and nothing else.. i guess he gives up idk. and im 17.


ive gotten every lesson from my dad including that one. and the one when he told me people who smoke weed are the ones with nothing


----------



## maloxx

*yeah.... stupidity at its finest, not that I wouldn't repeat it*

Lol, I have some good ones with alchohol, though I'll just put it out there now that I'm not a drunk and do drugs on a very limited basis.

My parents keep copious amounts of vodka around the house so every now and then I will binge for fun. I got a water bottle and filled it up with vodka and a little cranberry juice for flavor. I went into school and just started chugging as much as I could, I finished about 15 minutes into my first hour class, photography. By this point I had to go up and give a presentation, luckily some douchebag in my group had elected to do the speaking part so all I had to do was keep the poster we were using elevated, something that I couldn't even do for the rest of my body. I had to lay against the chalkboard and not move for five minutes and then slowly make my way back to my seat. 
By second hour the vodka had totally kicked in and I was full out smashed, luckily we had a sub (very lucky) because the regular teacher hated me and would have most definitely reported me to the cops. I ended up spending the entire class laughing my ass off while everybody else wondered what the hell was up. A friend of mine who hates drugs of any kind had to cover for me the entire period while a couple of kids in the class messed with me with a fish-pen. I thought it was fucking hilarious.

The other time was this thanksgiving when another friend and her mom were over. We were having dinner and my parents allow me and my sister a glass of wine. Well, whenever everybody looked away, which was very very frequently I would refill my glass to the top, I think I ended up drinking more than everybody else there combined. The sad thing was that I wasn't caught until the next day when my parents wondered how they could have gone through all that wine.


----------



## Swift Serenity

keep them coming


----------



## econ 2

don't get caught guys, unless it's 100% ok


period


----------



## Bomboclat

^ easier said than done


----------



## NFGvans628

best story i got

i found my mom had a script of xanax (i was 15 i think)
so i started taking them
well i took a bunch one day and i felt bad
so i went to go put some back
and when i opened the pill bottle there was a note
"we need to talk"

it always reminds me of something you would see on those anti drug commercials

i dont remember much of what happened or how things were after
because it was such a long time ago


----------



## onthenodintulsa

so my mom plays the piano for her church and has never done drugs before and hates that I do...one night while I was sleeping she went through my purse and found a lot of heroin and my points and stuff and I convinced her to give it all back when I woke up and realized what happened. I kinda thought I was in the twilight zone when she handed it back, I thought it was a joke or something because that's so out of character for her. oh one time I was sooo spun out and I ended up painting my toe nails in the wal mart bathroom and wandering around the store for at least three hours and I tried to sneak back in my house after but totally got busted I guess it was pretty obvious how high I was. I'm really surprized they didn't kick me out of the store, god only knows what I looked like...ugh


----------



## Swift Serenity

NFGvans628 said:


> best story i got
> 
> i found my mom had a script of xanax (i was 15 i think)
> so i started taking them
> well i took a bunch one day and i felt bad
> so i went to go put some back
> and when i opened the pill bottle there was a note
> "we need to talk"
> 
> it always reminds me of something you would see on those anti drug commercials
> 
> i dont remember much of what happened or how things were after
> because it was such a long time ago




ouch


----------



## Bomboclat

@ onthenodintulsa: ouchhh i hate being in public places when high i always feel like everyone knows and is an undercover that is on some mission to bust me


----------



## Swift Serenity

yea, im usually like oh shit they gonna call the cops. in reality they are probably just like wow... another dumb teen..


although i do make sure im not trashed in public places hehe


----------



## deaf eye

back in the day ,i was breaking an ounce into eighths with a friend, didnt hear my stepdad come in, was all finished and my homey was fluffin them up, and rolling them all nice. , stepdad opened the door to my room and my knuckleheaded friend, took the eighths and threw them on my floor, 
(thank the good lard my room was a mess)

step dad was like hey whats up , i kinda shuffled over to the bags and stood on them, step dad didnt see them,  when my step dad moved on , i pulled my buddy aside and was like what the fuck why didnt you just stuff them under your shirt ?

that was the closest i ever came 

my brother on the other hand lost at least a dozen bongs to inspector step dad


----------



## potsmokingmofo

First time getting caught for smoking pot.

Second time I ever smoked pot, the first time I actually "Got High" I was at my cousins house, and around 8 P.M. his mom was watching T.V. so we went outside.

I was 13 and he was 14 and neither of us had papers or a bowl so we made a sodacan pipe.

We smoked like half a gram, went inside and didn't get detected by his mom so we thought we were good, so we went on the computer downstairs.

They have a sliding-glass door in the basement so we went and rolled a joing out of computer paper hahaha (shit hurt sooo bad) and smoked out the door.

I was already soooo high and stupid, I took a hit, held it, went inside, and blew out the smoke inside by accident.

At this time we started bugging the fuck out because his mom might smell it, so we hide all his shit and spray Lysol hahaha.


She comes down about 10 minutes later and in a spanish accent, says "MICHAEL! It smells like MAR-HU-AN-AAHHHH!!!!"

She found out, everyone was pissed. I got grounded for about a week from my parents.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Getting caught for taking pills.


This story is fucking stupid on my part, but it's whatever.


My mom got surgery on her foot back in September 2008, and in January 2009 I found her painkillers and ambien that was left over. She no longer needed/used them.

There were 43 Percocet 7.5/325 pills and 10 generic 10mg ambien pills.

After about 2 days, I ended up stealing 13 Percs and 4 ambien.

I popped 2 ambien at night, 4 percs one day, 4 another day, and sold 5 to a kid with 2 Ambien pills for $25.

The SAME FUCKING DAY I sell the shit, I get a call from her and she's fucking pissed because "She's missing some pills"... she checked them "everyday" apparently, but didn't for like 3 days.

This was about 4 hours after I popped 30mg's Oxycodone, 2 hours after I went on a burnride with my friend who doesn't have a license in his mom's car, and about 10 minutes after I just smoked again hahahaha...


So I go home, go up and apologize saying that "I took 3 Percocets to experiment (and didn't really like it, when in all honesty it was O.K... I'd never pay money for it), and gave the remaining 10 to a kid who I owed $20 for weed."

She asks about the Ambien and I say that I gave it to the kid too. She also knew I was high on weed, so I work that shit into the story saying that I smoked all of the weed at my friends house... kill 2 birds with 1 stone.


All in all, I barley even got in trouble. I felt like a dick for making money off her shit, so I payed her back $25... so in overall I broke even and got to pop 8 percs and 2 ambien for free lol.

Other than that there was no punishment surprisingly... I was expecting to be grounded for a loooooooooong time. She's chill though.



Goddamn... fucking adderall man, shit. Makes me write too much haha.


----------



## Swift Serenity

oh yes i remember once my dad came in my room in the morning to accuse me of taking his ambien (i did). i said no and he said yea i did and i was like nooooo. then he started to yell, and i was like huh? and he walked away. 

never said anything again lol


----------



## deaf eye

shit i dont like christmas all that much
so christmas eve i was coked out
i got a christmas gift of like 100 ativans

so christmas day
i finished my yayo
and began popping the ativans

by the time dinner was served
i was pouring wine with the cork still in the bottle
i was nodding off at the dinner table
and farting  i would wake up and  lauph like hahahahaha

then go back on the nod fart and lauph

my mom was pissed as all hell


then i got the bright idea
to go check out her medicine cabinet for goodies
i was grabbing some vicodins
and lost my balance

her medicine cabinet came crashing down

busted
i crawled up to my old room


i woke up in my old bedroom around 3 am
thinking  where the fuck am i
what happened

shit fuck christmas


----------



## Bomboclat

^ hahahahahah

sounds like a night i had
i didnt get caught cause at the time my parents were pretty oblivious but i really should have.
I was nodding off at the table and just blamed it on being tired and saying really stupid shit under my breath :D


----------



## Swift Serenity

^^ HAHAHa

i have done the exact same thing on vics =P


----------



## Bomboclat

^ nodding off on Vic's?

as in the vapor rub/inhaler?

do tell


----------



## brainslookfunny

must mean vikadines


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

As a teenager at 16, I was caught with a dugout full of herb that I kept in a guitar case and my mom threw out the herb but left the dugout/bat there.

At the time I remember getting really angry that she'd done this and went through my stuff.  

She was mad as hell and she knew I'd smoked pot before and got really mad at me and eventually when I was 18 she realized that I wasn't going to stop smoking just because she didn't like it or understand it and I'd come home high and she'd give me food, and just told me never to keep stuff in a car, drive while high, or get caught with it.

When I was 17 I accidentally left some crappy hash and a pipe out and she took those away and just said not to leave stuff out.


----------



## Swift Serenity

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ^ nodding off on Vic's?
> 
> as in the vapor rub/inhaler?
> 
> do tell



not nodding off put speaking under my breathe


----------



## Bomboclat

Swift Serenity said:


> not nodding off put speaking under my breathe



LOL why would you have to do this?

since when was vics a recreational drug? 
did i miss a memo? :D


----------



## zekethemusicman

he means vicodon^^ i believe...not vics vapo-rub.  

In my early days of smoking weed  i went out with some buddies one night and got really, really baked.  well, i had to be home at a certain time, so i tried to put visine in, but missed lol.  So when i got home, i looked like the devil.  My father asked me if i had been crying haha...i told him that i was really tired \)  I went straight for the fridge and pantry.  Then i went upstairs and my mother followed.  I layed down to watch tv and she asked me what a certain smell was and if i felt alright...yeah.  Im just tired mom lol.  They new what was up  but i never really came out.


----------



## deaf eye

my dad caught me jerking off once


----------



## Swift Serenity

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> LOL why would you have to do this?
> 
> since when was vics a recreational drug?
> did i miss a memo? :D




lmao did you really think i meant vic rub thing??


ok ill just say hydrocodone for now on lol


----------



## Bomboclat

^ LMAO
hahaha sounds good :D
sorry im a bit slow here
i always used terms like vicodon or hydro
not so much "vics" as i would get confused like i did now
hahaha

it now makes sense! hahhahahaha
thank you


----------



## phatass

i did too much promethazine  before dinner with my parents, and i was hearing voices, and answered questions which i thought my parents had asked when in fact they had said nothing... not fun... i also got caught coming back from a rave where i'd candyflipped, a few days later i talked to my dad and told him what i' d taken and he was like, yea i appreciate ur honesty...
When i was 15 i got caught toking in my room on christmas eve.. my dad said we'd talk about it... we never did...


----------



## Swift Serenity

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ^ LMAO
> hahaha sounds good :D
> sorry im a bit slow here
> i always used terms like vicodon or hydro
> not so much "vics" as i would get confused like i did now
> hahaha
> 
> it now makes sense! hahhahahaha
> thank you



=P



phatass said:


> i did too much promethazine  before dinner with my parents, and i was hearing voices, and answered questions which i thought my parents had asked when in fact they had said nothing... not fun... i also got caught coming back from a rave where i'd candyflipped, a few days later i talked to my dad and told him what i' d taken and he was like, yea i appreciate ur honesty...
> When i was 15 i got caught toking in my room on christmas eve.. my dad said we'd talk about it... we never did...



what happen coming back from rave?


----------



## brutus

I really don't know how many times I've been caught by my parents. 

The worst was when I overdosed and woke up from a coma to see my family surrounding me. They were crying uncontrollably. I will never forgive myself for that.


----------



## Swift Serenity

what were you on?


----------



## untaMe

I was smoking my badass sherlock holmes pipe in the 10th grade I think in my room I thought 
mom and pop were out for the night so i was blazing mad stinkies then they came home. My dad knew it and he gave me an angry lecture blah blah blah but then he went down stairs and smoked some of it out of the end of his bogey. Later he told me it was good shit and he got mad paranoid on it haha. then i got caught a million more times so now i moved out and i blazee when i wannnaa


----------



## Zios

Edit:busted,later he apears at my place w/ mom and dad,they start to talk w/ my mom...bla bla bla your son is leading mine to some bad places in life bla bla bla your son is smoking weed and and they cant be friends anymore. my friend didnt went to school for 3 days but nothing bigger went down. now i can smoke inside my house and go out at night


----------



## Om3n420

Zios said:


> when i started smoking pot and cigars me friend's mom fond some king size leaves in his pants,when we got home she told him to spit on the floor... we was whit coton mouth she starts to freak out whit him
> later that night his mom,dad him and his baby sister went by my house bla bla bla smoking cigarets bla bla bla hash...when they left my mom said: im going to take  out the trash
> when she got home...bla bla bla again...you can smoke in the house now that i know i like WTF ? nothing bad really went down maybe cuz i was really high now i can smoke insede my house and wen i want to smoke pot i just go take the dog for a walk %)



i don't know if its just me or not but i don't realy get your story ur not being clear enough i would re-write it


----------



## anadyao

The first time I got caught with weed was back when I was like. I got lazt and started leaving shit only half hidden in my room because my parents hadn't been in my rooms for month. My fucking cat found an empty baggie still had fibers and a couple stems in it and thought it would be a good toy, so he starts tearing around the house. Needless to say, my parents were interested in what the cat was so excited about...


----------



## Bomboclat

^ AHAHAHAHAH im sorry but thats priceless ahahahahahha
your cat busted you AHAHAH


----------



## Swift Serenity

Zios said:


> when i started smoking pot and cigars me friend's mom fond some king size leaves in his pants,when we got home she told him to spit on the floor... we was whit coton mouth she starts to freak out whit him
> later that night his mom,dad him and his baby sister went by my house bla bla bla smoking cigarets bla bla bla hash...when they left my mom said: im going to take  out the trash
> when she got home...bla bla bla again...you can smoke in the house now that i know i like WTF ? nothing bad really went down maybe cuz i was really high now i can smoke insede my house and wen i want to smoke pot i just go take the dog for a walk %)




ummm.....


what?


----------



## toastedpanda

deaf eye said:


> shit i dont like christmas all that much
> so christmas eve i was coked out
> i got a christmas gift of like 100 ativans
> 
> so christmas day
> i finished my yayo
> and began popping the ativans
> 
> by the time dinner was served
> i was pouring wine with the cork still in the bottle
> i was nodding off at the dinner table
> and farting  i would wake up and  lauph like hahahahaha
> 
> then go back on the nod fart and lauph
> 
> my mom was pissed as all hell
> 
> 
> then i got the bright idea
> to go check out her medicine cabinet for goodies
> i was grabbing some vicodins
> and lost my balance
> 
> her medicine cabinet came crashing down
> 
> busted
> i crawled up to my old room
> 
> 
> i woke up in my old bedroom around 3 am
> thinking  where the fuck am i
> what happened
> 
> shit fuck christmas



Is this some kind of hiaku or poam lol.

I'v only been caught once when my pops found a big stem laying on the floor, though I found that he found it, he never actually said anything. And another time when I first started working with him as a laborer and was making like $2000 a week at a power plant shortly after my 18th birthday. I celebrated my first paycheck by binging on amphetamine, benzos, and opiates on my weekend off, 300 miles from the plant (we traveled home on the weekend). I blacked out hard and "awoke" back at our hotel with my dad getting ready for work and he just told me I fucked up in a stupid way and was to buzzed to go to work and sleep it of. (Laboring can be dangerous shit)

He gave me a lecture and shit, mostly about his own experiences with drugs and whatnot. He was actually real mature about it, even though I fucked up and made an immature desicion. He knows I use occasionlly and experiment, its understood between us that I need to keep stay working and not strung out while I live under his roof and that he dosen't want to see me get strung out or lose my focus on what I really want. That being said, I keep my use on the down low and generally Only people I want to know about it know about it.

I would say I'v keep my use pretty quite considering I can party pretty hard. Its tempting when your young and are blessed with good disposable income.


----------



## orangelicker

My dog fucking loves anything that smells like weed.

She constantly picks up things with resin on them, searches for my weed, and basically chews on everything that smells of it. My mom finds shit in her mouth, like yesterday she was chewing on a straw that i was shoving through a pipe to get resin out. My mom brought it to me and was like ok what is this. and i was like idk and took it and threw it away.


----------



## BeenArrested4Pot

Left a sack of weed on the island of the kitchen for my lovely mother to walk in and set her keys mext to them--- long story short flusssssssshed it

threw a script of somas and a quarter of dank over the fence in my own backyard, planning to pick them up later so i didnt have to cruise with more than a blunt or 2.  Sure enough the old man checked the gates were locked and found the shit lol threw it away....

came home on like 5 bars and 6 margaritas bloody and trashed. when my mom asked what happened i told her myself, Molly (my pet dog) and Weeks (moved away yrs ago) had some drinks, called her drunk and passed out in my bed

too much to type...


----------



## Buddy

Ha ha how about the reverse of catching your parents.I once found my moms stash of herb in the 1st grade.Flushed it down the toilet thanks to all the drugs are bad mkay talk from school.My mom wasnt to happy ha ha.Backed up the toilet to.Funny ish


----------



## Bomboclat

^ theres a thread for this! use the search feature bud


----------



## tonner

Swift Serenity said:


> wow these are some awesome stories. How can some parents really just walk away from stuff like that and not say anything about it??



If you confront them with the truth there's nowhere they can go with it, same as with the guy with the mushies who told his dad straight. If you deny it they will question the fuck out of you, if you tell them straight that is what they don't expect, so they're kind of like  hmmm shit


----------



## Transcendence

The only time I blacked out from psychedelics, or indeed any drug, was on mushrooms. I remember the trip coming on, and thinking hard about the relationship between society and the media, making all these insane connections in my head, and then waking up 4 hours later in a state of utter ego loss.

I was broken.

I ended up turning on every light in the house, ripping every thermometer off the wall, going into my parents room with a printer (???) and then lying on the floor making weird hand signals to my dog. This was about 3:30, 4 in the morning. I spent the next couple of hours unable to speak, reading the Chinese characters on tags on clothing, with my parents watching me helplessly. I had a giant red mark on my arm from apparently trying to eat my bicep. I flipped them both off profusely and smiled whenever they asked me a question. When my dad asked me what I had taken, I went into my closet, retrieved a bad of weed, and sprinkled it on him.

I did not think that shrooms could last that long. When I came to, I almost considered jumping out a window. Before this my parents had no idea I did drugs at all. I'm sure it was quite an experience for them. Luckily, I had to get my wisdom teeth removed the next day, so I was able to spend the following week in a percocet haze. Everything seemed much better after that.


----------



## Swift Serenity

tonner said:


> If you confront them with the truth there's nowhere they can go with it, same as with the guy with the mushies who told his dad straight. If you deny it they will question the fuck out of you, if you tell them straight that is what they don't expect, so they're kind of like  hmmm shit



true that, maybe i should of never lied...


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Transcendence said:


> The only time I blacked out from psychedelics, or indeed any drug, was on mushrooms. I remember the trip coming on, and thinking hard about the relationship between society and the media, making all these insane connections in my head, and then waking up 4 hours later in a state of utter ego loss.
> 
> I was broken.
> 
> I ended up turning on every light in the house, ripping every thermometer off the wall, going into my parents room with a printer (???) and then lying on the floor making weird hand signals to my dog. This was about 3:30, 4 in the morning. I spent the next couple of hours unable to speak, reading the Chinese characters on tags on clothing, with my parents watching me helplessly. I had a giant red mark on my arm from apparently trying to eat my bicep. I flipped them both off profusely and smiled whenever they asked me a question. When my dad asked me what I had taken, I went into my closet, retrieved a bad of weed, and sprinkled it on him.
> 
> I did not think that shrooms could last that long. When I came to, I almost considered jumping out a window. Before this my parents had no idea I did drugs at all. I'm sure it was quite an experience for them. Luckily, I had to get my wisdom teeth removed the next day, so I was able to spend the following week in a percocet haze. Everything seemed much better after that.


Ahahahaha, omg, that's so funny. Messed up but funny. 

Well, one time me and my friend had a bunch of 2c-b power out. We had a scale, and gel capsules. We were separating and weighing that shit out. All of a sudden my mom busts in and she's like, "wtf are you guys doing?"Me and my friend just looks at each other like, "um, we're..just seperating the power and putting it in capsules..." and my mom's like , "what? why" and my friend's like, "because the capsules are too big..AND WE CAN'T SWALLOW THEM!"


----------



## moonyham

its truly amazing how in denial parents are of there kids being druggies.

I cant remember my first time, i think the times my mum saw me smoking outside the house/in the garage etc and she commented on it, she might have thought it was a cigarette or something.(definitly not, it was a fucking joint)

But then i went camping with my family(minus mum) one year when i was 15 or 16 and i had like 3 or 4 grams of good bud to smoke, i sessioned up hardout everyday from sunup till sundown. I did this with a friend(and i hadnt ever taken a friend to these camping trips we do each year) so they probably thought it was all his fault, and he was brown so it was even worse cause my mum is a racist pretty much.

Oh and did i mention i bought all this shit with christmas money? Yeah, my dad told my mum about all of it and she nutted out and i never got anything for christmas again.

lol!


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

On LSA, I was playing with my little sister and my mother calls us to eat. I go to the dinner table with my whole family there and start to eat. I then realize that I'm unable to swallow. So I take a few bites and spit the food out into a napkin while pretending to wipe my face. I excuse myself from the table after about 5 minutes and walk into my mother's bedroom. I lay on the master bed and start making, "bed angels" while hysterically laughing. My little sister joins me. My mother flips out and asks me if I'm high. I look at her like she's a man woman and run away laughing.


----------



## hexxx

I just got caught about 30 mins ago doing a CWE. Luckily (well not really) I'm a chronic pain patient and my parents just went to Australia and didn't leave me with enough morphine - there was an extra 400mg's worth hidden in the cupboard that they were going to tell me about, after I was done with the amount they left me with. I knew about it, but pretended I didn't and only worked it out afterwards (seeing what was written on the Rx bottle).

So anyway my mom walks in to my flat today (they got back yesterday) and walks past the sink and sees "plaster of paris". Since they bust me before, they know exactly what it is (and what a CWE is - which they think is ludicrous). I blamed it on their trip to Australia and said I did it the day I ran out of morphine, before they told me about the other bottle. So I got off, sort of. My dad just swore at me and told me if he catches me making that shit on the premises again (my flat is on the property), he's going to send me to the "SPCA" (animal welfare). LOLOL. Good times... 

I've been caught with weed countless times. Nothing bad, when I had severe neuralgia my mom got me this hecticly strong weed tincture from her homoeopath - and my dad was pouring it into his whiskey (and my mom's wine when she wasn't looking) so they cool like that. They don't condone smoking it though - they think it's bad for the lungs.


----------



## adventurer

I owned my first bong at 16, I put it in a Madame Alexander 16 inch doll box. My parents left a scrolled up note in it saying "Do you really need this?" or something similar.


----------



## orangelicker

^^Lol, yeah I remember opening a can of dip once to find that all the dip had been mysteriously taken out, and instead there was a note reading "We're waiting for an explanation..."


----------



## DrGonzo899

I got drunk at a party my friend drove me back to the house.  And he says hes got a surprise, some 30mg roxis and some spikes.  Well he wants me to hit him first because hes not very good at it.  I tell him i'm drunk but he insists and i stab through his vein, heh heh heh.  He realizes now how drunk I am and fumbles with his shot.  I just lay back, half in and out of my bathroom door.  I wake up to find my friend gone my mom standing over me with a dental syringe and an IM needle; "WHAT DID YOU DO!!?!" over and over again.  I try to explain the situation but she didnt believe me at the time. 
Hehe cant blame him though... I did stab him.  Thankfully not with the dental syringe or the IM.

No serious problems arose from this incident, gladly.


----------



## Roujaxian

So I got arrested for taking some shit out of the storage room (whose door was open to the outside) from CVS with a few friends.  That night as im grounded we decide to sneak out and have a little fun.  So we meet up, smoke, drink, joke around you know just have a good time.  Around 3am I look at my phone and its a call from my home phone :0 .  Shit so my dad knew i was out and i had to walk home... high and drunk as hell :D .  I get home and hes pretty pissed but the best part is I am completely out of trouble from being arrested and sneakin out and comin home fucked off my ass!


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol nice stories. more


----------



## JerseyJunkie

when i first started smoking weed, me and a good friend at the time bought a nickel bag from my other friend who lived right down the street (who i started doing heroin with later in life but that's another story altogether), anyway me and the first friend fill up a cigarette with the weed cause we didn't have any papers or anything and we went and baked out my shed. it was dirt weed, i remember saying it smelled like oregano but i had like no tolerance, and we both got sooo fucking blazed. we opened the shed doors to let it air out and they happen to be facing my kitchen window, which just so happened to be open cause it was really nice out. well the smell from the smoke leaked into the kitchen and my mom came home shortly afterwards and says "what's that smell?" and i said "i was burning italian bread." HAHAHAHA. she was like "we dont even have italian bread, it smells like hash in here." i was like "what's hash?" hahaha. and she was like "ITS MARIJUANA" and i was like "MOM DO YOU THINK ID BE STUPID ENOUGH TO SMOKE MARIJUANA!?!?" and that was basically that.  me and my friend were cracking the fuck up about it and she kept checking our eyes out, and suprisingly she said i looked fine but said my friend's eyes were beat red.  ahhh the good ol days.

Now lots of time has passed since then, and my parents found out I had been addicted to heroin for a while and i was put on suboxone maintenance, even tho i kept using and eventually shooting the shit, so you know my parents knew what was up and i have been through two rehabs and a ton of recovery houses since then. well they just let me move back in after like 5 months of being away, and they think im doing ok even tho they suspect im still using, which i am, but yesterday me and my friend made a pact to try and stop together, i didn't get high today, didn't even take a suboxone even though i have one and a half that my friend gave me and im sick, im saving it for tomorrow. but anyway. me and this friend smoked a fat blunt of some pretty dank weed last night and came to my house to watch pineapple express, and my dad definetely knew we were stoned. when i was in the bathroom spraying shit on me and pouring a glass of wine in the kitchen, my dad was all "you guys reek" and my friend said "yea we were sitting in my car smoking cigarettes, (which we were) cause its cold out" and my dad was like "its more complicated than that". hahaha. i mean im 21 now though, i know he doesnt like it but whats the big deal if i smoke a little chronic every once in a while. I fucking love weed. if i can stick with the whole not doing heroin thing, im definetely gonna be smokin tons of chronic.


----------



## Thatmdmahead

haha I still buy grass for my mom. And I smoke with her occasionally. It's pretty cool. She knows I do DXM too... Idk.


----------



## paranoid android

One time when i was about 15 i got some hash and beer for these 2 chicks that i knew. They had the house to themselves that night and i stayed there and got fucking shitfaced. After smoking all the hash and drinking all the beer there dad's liquor cabinet was cracked open and they where pouring me tall glasses of whiskey straight up.

 I ended up puking on my shirt and since it was summer i just took it off and stuffed it down the back of my jeans and walked home at 4 in the morning. Since the house was not far from mine my mom saw me go in there when she was driving by and as soon as i got home it was busted. She just took one look at me and said go to bed.

 That's just one story there's about 50 others.


----------



## Swift Serenity

JerseyJunkie said:


> when i first started smoking weed, me and a good friend at the time bought a nickel bag from my other friend who lived right down the street (who i started doing heroin with later in life but that's another story altogether), anyway me and the first friend fill up a cigarette with the weed cause we didn't have any papers or anything and we went and baked out my shed. it was dirt weed, i remember saying it smelled like oregano but i had like no tolerance, and we both got sooo fucking blazed. we opened the shed doors to let it air out and they happen to be facing my kitchen window, which just so happened to be open cause it was really nice out. well the smell from the smoke leaked into the kitchen and my mom came home shortly afterwards and says "what's that smell?" and i said "i was burning italian bread." HAHAHAHA. she was like "we dont even have italian bread, it smells like hash in here." i was like "what's hash?" hahaha. and she was like "ITS MARIJUANA" and i was like "MOM DO YOU THINK ID BE STUPID ENOUGH TO SMOKE MARIJUANA!?!?" and that was basically that.  me and my friend were cracking the fuck up about it and she kept checking our eyes out, and suprisingly she said i looked fine but said my friend's eyes were beat red.  ahhh the good ol days.
> 
> Now lots of time has passed since then, and my parents found out I had been addicted to heroin for a while and i was put on suboxone maintenance, even tho i kept using and eventually shooting the shit, so you know my parents knew what was up and i have been through two rehabs and a ton of recovery houses since then. well they just let me move back in after like 5 months of being away, and they think im doing ok even tho they suspect im still using, which i am, but yesterday me and my friend made a pact to try and stop together, i didn't get high today, didn't even take a suboxone even though i have one and a half that my friend gave me and im sick, im saving it for tomorrow. but anyway. me and this friend smoked a fat blunt of some pretty dank weed last night and came to my house to watch pineapple express, and my dad definetely knew we were stoned. when i was in the bathroom spraying shit on me and pouring a glass of wine in the kitchen, my dad was all "you guys reek" and my friend said "yea we were sitting in my car smoking cigarettes, (which we were) cause its cold out" and my dad was like "its more complicated than that". hahaha. i mean im 21 now though, i know he doesnt like it but whats the big deal if i smoke a little chronic every once in a while. I fucking love weed. if i can stick with the whole not doing heroin thing, im definetely gonna be smokin tons of chronic.



man if you replace heroin with marijuana i will applaud you haha that is awesome story too




paranoid android said:


> That's just one story there's about 50 others.




tell them ALL


i love knowing about peoples experiences it excites me lol (not that kind of way)


----------



## SupDUDES

Well, my parents have caught me drinking before/had inclinations to believe I was high on marijuana a couple of times.  It's the worst feeling, not really.

The big she-namg came out late last year when it was revealed I had a dependency to benzodiazepines.  Life fucking sucks, seriously why try?


----------



## StCosmo

The closest I've come to being caught was a few weeks ago...I was coming up on 4 hits of acid and was watching a movie with my buddy when my roommate came home with his mom. I helped him move all his shit back in, kept it together, held a conversation with her, told her I'd write home, and she left without incident even though her face was swimming all over the fucking place.
I proceeded to do some molly, and got in the shower (best FUCKING SHOWER OF MY LIFE) and went to go watch my friends spin fire...about halfway through that my mom calls me, and somehow I thought it would be a good idea to answer the phone and have a decently long, semi-coherent conversation with my mom which basically culminated in me telling her that I was really, really happy and excited, and her telling me that she loved me and hanging up. I was like "awww...win!" and had a fan-fucking-tastic night.


----------



## footscrazy

Despite being on meth since the age of 16 and getting fucked up enough on on it to end up detox twice, my parents never had any idea I was using drugs. I decided to tell Mum last year (aged 21) because I thought it would make it easier for me to stop. Anyway she was pretty shocked but was supportive and I took her along to see my drug counseller so she could explain what ice was and mum called the 'family drug help' line etc etc just because she was freaked out about the whole thing. 
Then last week we were driving along in the car we were talking about marijuana for some reason when mum says ' that's what you were on wasn't it'
I was just like 'ummm....nooo...' 8)
That's either serious denial or else she really knows _nothing_ about drugs...


----------



## chrisinabox

^prolly the latter choice


----------



## imnakedrightnow

well once i was partying with some homies and my mom caught me snorting coke she didnt say anything she just came next to me and sat on the tray of lines it was horrible another time she walked in my room and it was me and 2 other buddies and i was cooking rock and we where all smoking and she came in saw what we where doing just kind of gave me a sad look and left never spoke of again

on a side note i was with this girl that was way young (13) but i was pretty young 2 but i walked in on her trying to find a vein to shoot meth and she just told me to come in and close the door i watched her try to hit her normal spot like 4 times finally i told her just put it down till i left she did witch i appreciated i finally got her to stop with that bullshit


----------



## The Wall of Sleep

freshman year of highschool, probably the 3rd week in me and my friends decided to smoke to start off our saturday night...it was a nice night out, so we all met around 630 7pm and got to smoking some kush..mind you this was the 3rd time we ever smoked..we all smoked, SECONDS after my last hit my mom called me and told me she was on her way to pick me up so we can go to my aunts house to have cake and coffee for my aunts birthday...i was stoned out of my mind, just finished smoking and my mom picked me up minutes after i finished...my entire family was around...my mom knew, but wasnt too mad...hey at least its not crack


----------



## Swift Serenity

imnakedrightnow said:


> well once i was partying with some homies and my mom caught me snorting coke she didnt say anything she just came next to me and sat on the tray of lines it was horrible another time she walked in my room and it was me and 2 other buddies and i was cooking rock and we where all smoking and she came in saw what we where doing just kind of gave me a sad look and left never spoke of again
> 
> on a side note i was with this girl that was way young (13) but i was pretty young 2 but i walked in on her trying to find a vein to shoot meth and she just told me to come in and close the door i watched her try to hit her normal spot like 4 times finally i told her just put it down till i left she did witch i appreciated i finally got her to stop with that bullshit





hey man thats awesome, you just saved someones life..


+1


----------



## Roujaxian

Ouch 13 years old? Least you did the right thing


----------



## hexxx

One of the funnier ones involved me and a friend at his place watching movies for the night tripping our balls off. After watching South Park for the first time we were literally rolling around the floor, unable to speak laughing, his mom comes in and takes one look at us and asks what we were on. To which we replied, "hahahahahahahahahahahah!". Still laugh about that. 

His older bro used to smoke weed on the couch next to his mother - so we used to smoke in his bros room with him, but never alone because he didn't want to get busted by the mom. So one time we smoking in his bros room with the door closed, the joint gets to me and his mom comes in and starts speaking to us. I cupped it in my hand while speaking to her for about 2 mins while it went out, I dunno if she was feigning ignorance or didn't care. She isn't the sharpest tool in the shed and batshit crazy so I wouldn't be surprised if I pulled it off.


----------



## Swift Serenity

wow i bet that burned like a mother. how did she not see the smoke lol im sure she was in denial


----------



## JahRed24x

When I use to do OC and living at my parents house I would always Nod out in my room sitting in my computer chair and sometimes would have lines still cut out on my mirror that was on my desk. But see i would be "asleep" as far as my parents were concerned. One time its like 6am and my mom is standing in my room and i wake up and first thing i see is two phat lines of OC sitting on my desk so i immediately swipe the lines with my hand and my mom is like "what was that" of course I just woke up from an amazing nod and im now wanting to climb in bed and sleep.... anyways to this day my mom has never said anything about that night to me, but it realy made me feel bad about what i was doing.... Locking my door, putting my dumbells infront of the door and sitting in my room while watching adult swim and just getting FADED....


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha sounds like the times of your life though.. i love nodding out


----------



## The_Idler

yeah i can't wait til the summer....
will have sat my 16 or so A-level exams, finished 3 of my A-levels, have a nice easy relaxed year ahead, festival season
and free Opium, by Mother Nature's kind and beneficent hand.


----------



## Damien

^ Uhm, you plan on getting caught or something?


----------



## lsdongs

at first i was like wut then i was like lol


----------



## tch2296@gmail.com

My mom found ally by gear 5 days ago (syringes, spoons, heroin), and they threw me out of the house. I went to detox, and just got out yesterday. I'll probably have to go to a 28-day program


----------



## The_Idler

Damien said:


> ^ Uhm, you plan on getting caught or something?



nah man i was just being completely off-topic.


----------



## oxyidated

*Caught in the ACT.*

When I was still at home while my parents were gone to church and me and my girlfriend wanted to get some. By the time we had finished messing around and got down to business they were coming home again. I pulled out just as my mom walked in to the living room. I collapsed on to my girlfriend and acted like I was hugging her to hide my erection. I think she knew though. She never said anything. I still can't believe it.


----------



## tyrael

Mine is so not as interesting as everyone elses. But I just got caught (for the first time) tonight. Just got back from (Sydney) Mardi Gras and uploaded pics from there. In more then half my eyes are HUGE! lol. I asked my Mum if she saw them and I said I look shocking in a lot of them. She said, "yeh, what were you on?......I'm not stupid you know". I just looked at her, smiled and walked away. She was cool with it. She knows I'm a sensible boy and can look after myself. Plus I know for a fact that she and my Dad aren't angels themselves. 

My family's the type that, if something is uncomfortable it won't be spoken about anyway. So unless I'm really hurting myself (physically, mentally, financially, etc. etc.) we'll just continue as normal


----------



## Swift Serenity

more more more bump


----------



## Khadijah

LOL @caught having sex...this thread is about DRUGS :D


----------



## speedgirl

My parents caught me with different drugs when I was younger but my latest "race" (about 6 months IV amphetamine) that has been going on since I left rehab the autumn 2008, they got the knowledge off just a couple of mothns ago. 

A person that I in that time considered as a friend one day, without any warning, called my dad and told him that I was a IV junkie, in depts, having dispytes with my friends and on top of that, meet an asshole to boyfriend. My dad called me up in the morning and asked traisght out if it was true. Only one thing was true though. The IV part. The one he least wanted to be true...

I fully would understand if a worried friend would make this sort of call but this guy also doing drugs and has currage my IV usage. It's possible he's just jealous. Don't know where he got all the false facts from when we only had had msn contact a few times during the last 4 mounths. 

Sometimes my dad tries to speak some sense into my head but it doesn't work. If I don't want to do anything about it nothing serious will happen. I was on detox four days in the beginning of march. I was clean almost a week. I visited my dad (he lives far away, so I stayed there). Came there sunday, tuesday I coukdn't stand it any longer. I took a bus to a city nearby and got some drugs and tools. Home to my (only) addicted friends and off we went. Now I'm here at this very moment, high as hell.


----------



## Swift Serenity

lacey k said:


> LOL @caught having sex...this thread is about DRUGS :D



lmao wow i didnt notice it was about sex until i re read it...



one time my friend called my pastor and told him i was taking ambien recreationally for a while but he didnt do anything. in fact he just invited me out to eat


----------



## Georgie25

Transcendence said:


> The only time I blacked out from psychedelics, or indeed any drug, was on mushrooms. I remember the trip coming on, and thinking hard about the relationship between society and the media, making all these insane connections in my head, and then waking up 4 hours later in a state of utter ego loss.
> 
> I was broken.
> 
> I ended up turning on every light in the house, ripping every thermometer off the wall, going into my parents room with a printer (???) and then lying on the floor making weird hand signals to my dog. This was about 3:30, 4 in the morning. I spent the next couple of hours unable to speak, reading the Chinese characters on tags on clothing, with my parents watching me helplessly. I had a giant red mark on my arm from apparently trying to eat my bicep. I flipped them both off profusely and smiled whenever they asked me a question. When my dad asked me what I had taken, I went into my closet, retrieved a bad of weed, and sprinkled it on him.
> 
> I did not think that shrooms could last that long. When I came to, I almost considered jumping out a window. Before this my parents had no idea I did drugs at all. I'm sure it was quite an experience for them. Luckily, I had to get my wisdom teeth removed the next day, so I was able to spend the following week in a percocet haze. Everything seemed much better after that.



Hahahahhahaha


----------



## gm11811

my mom found my youtube account where I posted a bunch of videos of me and my friends smoking weed.

that was uncool.


----------



## defn

Probably my worst moment -- outside on new years eve (My sisters birthday) in my car.. getting ready to go to the new years party. I was finished up a foil of black tar to relax before the party. as I am taking my last hit or so, I hear a knock on my window and see my mom right there.. (she came out because I was bringing a bunch of pizza to the party and she wanted to help.. silly me)

one thing comes to another and she gets my dad who says I need to hand over my stuff.. I give them the foil and the hooter. (keeping the last b) and they make me go into the party...

I ask them if I can leave early because I was feeling bad about the incident and they let me drive home alone -- only I stop on my hookups house on the way home to grab another 2bs. What a new years that was >.<

I'm glad I dont do that shit anymore.. 

And now they even let me vaporize in the house


----------



## qwe

my bro had the great idea of doing today's drug in the basement

so mom comes down, i have a plate and a spoon and some powder on the plate and a straw (ritalin for study, cramming)

i was like, it's piracetam (i hid the evidence of snorting) i'm just crushing it because it absorbs better with more surface area!

she then lectured that she does not understand why anyone would put things into their body that change their body

usually i retort that any food or vitamin will change your body, that your body changes all the time and is in flux, that drugs can be used as TOOLs to fix problems, that drugs can be benign (eg piracetam extending lifespan improving cognition etc), that knowledge of the drugs means you can take it safely

she usually retorts that i am just rationalizing an addiction (this is the third time i've done ritalin in my life; the last time was at least two years ago; whatever mom!) and that she still can't understand why drugs could be good for anything

i usually retort that she drinks both coffee and alcohol, both of which do more damage than all my daily drugs combined, and that they are no different from other drugs

and she usually retorts "i don't drink coffee often" and thinks that means something in relation to the discussion

parents 8)

so i am self destructive according to her, not self medicating.  i'm suicidal and need to talk to a counselor bla bla am a huge problem for the household bla bla.  whatever; i sit in my room playing computer games and programming and hanging with my girl, that's about all i do besides school stuff; who cares if i have to take a dose of something everyday for maintenance.  besides me of course..it sucks


----------



## Swift Serenity

true true lol i love getting parents to shut up


----------



## qwe

so if i get caught shooting heroin, they will think it's "relatively less bad" for me to do pot or poppies

hurrah.  if only i knew anyone in the inner city


----------



## Swift Serenity

qwe said:


> so if i get caught shooting heroin, they will think it's "relatively less bad" for me to do pot or poppies
> 
> hurrah.  if only i knew anyone in the inner city





are you saying you cant find weed? or being sarcastic? LOL


----------



## Shinygreenman

^ I think he's saying he wishes he could buy some heroin in the inner city and get caught with it so by comparison his parents won't think his pot and poppy use is so bad


----------



## Rorschach

oxyidated said:


> When I was still at home while my parents were gone to church and me and my girlfriend wanted to get some. By the time we had finished messing around and got down to business they were coming home again. I pulled out just as my mom walked in to the living room. I collapsed on to my girlfriend and acted like I was hugging her to hide my erection. I think she knew though. She never said anything. I still can't believe it.



First time having sex ever with girlfriend, mother opened door without knocking, greeted with brief sight of girlfriend on top of me. Mother then quickly closed door, then decides knock.  Told her to give us twenty more minutes. Always knocks now.

Caught countless times shooting up.  Parents would take away works and gear.  Futile effort on their part.  Always had more.  Also caught few times rolling by sister. Very awkward.


----------



## Swift Serenity

Shinygreenman said:


> ^ I think he's saying he wishes he could buy some heroin in the inner city and get caught with it so by comparison his parents won't think his pot and poppy use is so bad



ahh i got it now %)


----------



## maloxx

gm11811 said:


> my mom found my youtube account where I posted a bunch of videos of me and my friends smoking weed.
> 
> that was uncool.



why the hell would you do that in the first place?


----------



## Ivan420

maloxx said:


> why the hell would you do that in the first place?



kids just do that now days. god nows why. i think they think its really cool and impressive that their smoking weed and that they look really cool or some fucken BS. truth is they end up looking like some dumbass teens that are desperate to prove themselves to their peers and impress some chicks. lol. wtv wisdom comes with age

ps. im only 16 im not trying to act like i know everything and im always desperate to impress chicks


----------



## Swift Serenity

yes true. more stories please


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump people.... moreeeee


----------



## crazyhairman

i was always so carful about not getting caut in the act but one time me and a friend started smoking a joint on my front porch at 7 o'clock at night.  my dad came out like 30 sec later and walked right into the cloud of smoke.  he went and got my mom to verify it wasnt tabacco cause he dosent know how weed smells, i got busted right then and there but the real crap is they searched my room and found a zone and a half.  when i found this out i aktully asked them to return it, i was like yea ima have to go ahead and get that back from u that would be great m'k   m'k.  they were hella mad but i was over 18 so o well

the other time was wen i was 15 , me and some friends snuk out like allways went down to my friends house ,his room was away from the rest of the house so we felt secure but we were laffing so much his mom woke up to smoke a cig and herd althat nois cumming from his room and BAM it was like a swat team raid she was cussing and yelling o man we got into sum shit for that called our parents the wole 9 yards sucked so bad cause i was so high i coulnt even stand up right  i didnt know wan to say thank god she didnt call the law though
but even still i was grounded for 3 months  and on the day i got off bing grounded i ate real good hash oil brownies and didnt go home for like 12 hours cause i was sooo high i coulnd bring myself to face them again being so high


----------



## PedrosxPeter

The first time my mom actually caught me red handed using drugs I was probually 18.  She walked into the room that I swore I locked the door of, to the scene of me sitting on the bed with a needle in my arm.. 
     I dont know what her deal was but at first she tried to act like nothing happend ... turned and walked right back out without saying a work... I guess she needed time to decide what to do ... because after a couple of days she asked me when she had me cornerd in a car with no escape " what were you doing when I walked in your room the other day ".   I tried to play it off and was like what the hell are you talking about.. Her reply was "I saw a needle" so I answerd with well what do you think I was doing .... After a pause she was like "I hope you were not doing drugs". 
        I could have won an emmy for my performance with serious hurt and betrayal i told her that I couldnt beleive she would think that ... I was working on making a home made tatoo gun..and was seeing what the needle felt like in differnt places trying to get an idea of what would be least painful... She had to be in some serious denial.. because she at least let the issue go... 
    I think she just thought I was experimenting.... that was until I was spending over 1000 dollars a week on dope... I think she realized when after making 1500 dollars a week I could barely keep gas in my car that I had a serious problem.


----------



## Swift Serenity

oh wow 2 great stories. funny/sad. how is your mom about it now pedro?


more more more


----------



## shoobie212

First time my dad ever caught me smokin bud was when my parents were away on vacation.  They were gone for about a week so I had the house to myself and all that.  The day that they're coming home, I get a call from them saying that they just got off the plane and were heading thru security checks and such so I figured I had at least an hour or two before they came home.  About a half hour after their phone call I decide to pack up a bowl and I go out to my deck and sit down and start blazing.  The bench that I was sitting on faces the sliding door to go into my house so I figured I would see them coming in if they would happen to come home early.  Needless to say, about halfway through my bowl I stopped paying attention and litterally while I'm takin a hit off of my bowl I hear the sliding door open and my dad is there.  First thing he says is "Put that shit away and come help me and your mom bring the bags inside".  Haha I was pretty embarassed but it was alright cause my dad is pretty cool about pot so he didn't really care.  He just kinda poked fun at me for being high for the next hour.


----------



## PedrosxPeter

My mom now ...GOD I cant even begin to explain how my mom feels... I was young but I was the one in the family that could be counted on for ANY thing... cousins coming to me becuase of problems with people .. Family would always ask me for help with everything to working on household problems to help with cars...  But during my really strung out time it got to where I would go months without talking or seeing my family... 

     So my mom now I went for a visit a few months ago and in my old room she was talking about some small trinket she found and put in this drawer which conincidently was where I had stashed my kit so I just came out and told her before she opend drawer herself... She just kinda looked concerned adjutated and walked out ... She has pretty much given up bitching... She knows I still get high but it doesnt dictate my life any more. 

      When I am out of town working she will ask if I am fucking up or staying clean.. I tell her the truth if I am clean i tell her that but if I am getting high I tell her ...  no use in lying she usually knows when I am high...  My mom has been through sooo much .. She has found me two of the three times I o.d. She has had to hug me through a jail cell several times... She has deliverd me to several rehabs.  I would be dead if not for a mothers, grandparents love.


----------



## MachineGunBallad

shiiiiit, i was thinking weed was the shit when i was 13-15 too. weed meant power. the kid dealiing weed had all the money and respect, but really no friends because he became so consumed by dealing. the smokers however, just had exponentially more fun than any sober kid. it also showed you could handle that kind of shit at that age. if you could get high, it meant you could handle it, psychologically. it also meant you were breaking all kinds of rules, which, as a little kid, gives many strange sensations of pleasure. 

i got caught with the first eighth i ever bought when i was 12 years old. that day was the first day i got high and i started feeling really sick at dinner, i went to bed at like 7PM, was woken 2 hours later by my parents receiving a phone call from the parents of the kid whose house we smoked at. 

honestly, I was caught like 5 or 6 times, directly or indirectly. to describe each time would create a short novel. i just didn't give a fuck. i didn't see what was better than drugs. My weekends felt like they would be void. Drugs in high school were contradictorily both a common ground, and also a dividing force. The types of drugs kids did separated them, and the drugs within their group united them. of course it wasn't about the drugs, but just certain mind sets of kids (all typical stereotypes - jocks steroids and beer, hippies mushrooms copious weed smoking, scenesters cocaine mostly, with some H, some meth, ravers E and K. simple as that. But the drugs weren't the group, it was just a facet of all the personalities within the clique.


----------



## MachineGunBallad

PedrosxPeter said:


> My mom now ...GOD I cant even begin to explain how my mom feels... I was young but I was the one in the family that could be counted on for ANY thing... cousins coming to me becuase of problems with people .. Family would always ask me for help with everything to working on household problems to help with cars...  But during my really strung out time it got to where I would go months without talking or seeing my family...
> 
> So my mom now I went for a visit a few months ago and in my old room she was talking about some small trinket she found and put in this drawer which conincidently was where I had stashed my kit so I just came out and told her before she opend drawer herself... She just kinda looked concerned adjutated and walked out ... She has pretty much given up bitching... She knows I still get high but it doesnt dictate my life any more.
> 
> When I am out of town working she will ask if I am fucking up or staying clean.. I tell her the truth if I am clean i tell her that but if I am getting high I tell her ...  no use in lying she usually knows when I am high...  My mom has been through sooo much .. She has found me two of the three times I o.d. She has had to hug me through a jail cell several times... She has deliverd me to several rehabs.  I would be dead if not for a mothers, grandparents love.



God damn. What a mom. Sorry to hear about how severe the problem is. Perhaps save up for a backpacking trip of an undefined length of time? work a few months, earn a couple thousand, travel to a country where your money will last you for the months you need to work these things through. when money runs out, you go back with a different perspective perhaps?


----------



## Endymion00

If my parents ever find out about my habit I`m dead dog-meat for sure.


----------



## cpvr

TheTwighlight said:


> After a while, even though my little brother lived with us (who unbeknownst to them had been smoking for 5 years), my dad finally told me "I would rather you smoke that shit here, where you're not going to get caught, arrested or in trouble." W00t! Not like I didn't smoke all the time at their house anyway.



That's how most parents are that I've grown up with


----------



## ajc1213

i was sitting at my dresser cuttin up some yay totally skied up and my mom opens the door and the wind made it slam so i jumped so fast my legs hit the desk and coke flew everywhere lol and i think i was more upset about losing the coke lol


----------



## GingaNinja420

ajc1213 said:


> i was sitting at my dresser cuttin up some yay totally skied up and my mom opens the door and the wind made it slam so i jumped so fast my legs hit the desk and coke flew everywhere lol and i think i was more upset about losing the coke lol




Hahaha...thank god it was some powder lol. shit.


The first time I ever got for ANYTHING was smoking weed before school. I was in 8th grade and had only blazed one or two times before, so that was back when smoking weed meant getting FUCKED UP lol. Either way one night me and my two boys copped an eighth of some mids. The plan was for all of us to meet up the next morning before school to smoke out. We all go home that night.

Next morning I woke up at like 7:00 a.m. and took a shower and stuff. My one dude literally lived across the street from school, maybe 30 or 40 yards. He held onto the trees overnight and hit me up around 7:15 or so, said to come over cause his parents just left for work. I roll over there. We blow up our other homies phone cause we were waiting for him, but of course he pussed out and ignored our calls. Anyways we go out back and start burning. We were smoking out of the most GHETTO RIGGED water bottle LOL, it had to look shady if any one saw us. Either way we smoke like three bowls and dip out to school HIGH AS FUCK. I remember being so fucking blazed I couldn't put the combination into my locker, I just kept laughing and falling over. Anyways mission successful, got through blazing/school high. A couple teachers asked my friend, but I didn't get questioned at all. I see my boy who didn't come at lunch and he tried to say he overslept, I called him a poon and told him he missed out.

Anyways that night I go home and check the voice mails, cause my mom would be home soon. There's a voice message from my boys mom saying that their neighbor saw us smoking weed out back of there house. I deleted that shit ON THE QUICK. 

That was on wednesday, and I found out from my friend the next day at school what really happened. His neighborhood watched us and told dudes mom that he saw us throw it over their fence. She went and looked, and ended up finding the water bottle, along with like 3 empty bottles of wine we'd stole from their house and drank, and an empty pack of smokes. I make it through thursday with no calls from his mom to mine, or interference with the school.

FRIDAY rolls around thought, and I'm positive I'm in the clear. Got through the school day fine and was waiting to go to the school dance that night. Got out of the shower and was all fresh, then my mom comes from work. Apparently my boys mom went to the school, who called my mom at work and told her everything! I got bitched at for like an hour or some shit, it was ridiculous. I finally got her to let me go to the dance that night, and ground me for a few days after. Left the house, copped a sack, blazed, and went to the dance and had a fun time. After wards I was grounded FOR EVER though..


----------



## PedrosxPeter

Ha hahah the coke story is funny as shit.... I was dioing speed with my buddy when I was like 19 he was talking all this shit about how his mom knew he got high and just stayed out of his buissness and all this shit and we hear the front door swing open he jumps up and knockes the end table over with about a ball and a half on it in an open bag .. I start freaking out becuase we were supposed to sell all but a gram .. so I jump on the floor with a credit card and start raking it up ... haha his mom was so fucked up on xanax she didnt even pay us any attention walked straight to her room to pass out....  hahahha I was so glad he didnt have carpet... still lost well over a gram.


----------



## Swift Serenity

HAHAHA nice stories

MOREEE


----------



## hexxx

When I was about 16 or 17, my parents were helping my bro look for some of his clothes in my room, when they saw some empty wine bottles in the cupboard. They decided to check further and found a ton of different stuff, mostly empty packaging from good OTC slimming aids we used to get before they moved them into the same sched as morphine, but there was also codeine, sleeping pills, antihistamines, almost anything that could get you high OTC. The worst was the mortar and pestle with white powder residue in it, I'd been using it for CWEs and grinding time release pellets from the diet caps which I'd been repackaging and passing off as speed to my friends, lol, they loved that shit. Also having to eat like 8-12 caps to get a good initial, strong buzz for 6 hours followed by not sleeping for the next few days sucked balls, mostly why people did't abuse them more. Crushing them was much better. God, I miss them.

How they didn't find weed, empty bank bags or cig boxes, I don't know, because i used to smoke a crap load of weed in those days. They probably would have been more pissed about cigs than the other stuff, haha my parents are weird like that. Still so, that I wouldn't even smoke in front of them (if I still did) to this day. So they eventually confront me when I got home and I spun them some crap about wanting to lose weight, having headaches and crushing the stuff to and take only half so I could sleep at night, hence the sleeping tabs. How they somehow bought it, I have no idea. Denial. Although I was already getting up to lots of worse things when I was younger, they probably thanked God it was only legal stuff and it was justifiable quantities (except for the diet pills) which I said were a few months supply from some time ago (I wasn't even overweight at the time) that I had accumulated. I didn't even get grounded, they just said to let them know what I was taking in future and to stop stealing their booze, lol. they even offered to book me a Dr's appt which I politely declined, I knew the doc would flip his lid if he knew I was taking that shit. 

Another near/semi bust was when I got caught making weed + peanut butter mix in the microwave. You have to overdo it slightly, leave to cool for a few mins and then nuke it again. And during most of this time, it steams up. So for about 10 mins you have to be on your toes, pacing up and down the kitchen listening for footsteps. I started to make it frequently - so I was getting braver and braver, first only making it when my parents were out, then waiting for them to get tired and go chill in their room to watch TV. I'd make up some excuse so i could go talk to them for a few mins, access the situation, and then pull their door closed on the way out, lol, so obvious - their room is right around the corner from the kitchen too. Eventually I became so complacent, I wouldn't even bother with the door or making sure. So anyway, the day eventually comes when, at about 8pm, my dad walks into the kitchen. Into a cloud of vaporized weed and smouldering peanut butter. Thank God the peanut butter covers up the smell somewhat. When he asked me "WTF is that smell?!?", I told him it's a science project on the solubility of various molecules in different solvents and tomorrow we're going to strain and test the peanut butter for something (luckily he didn't ask for what, otherwise I would have been screwed), I started rambling about bipolar (di-polar?) molecules and how they don't dissolve in water, etc - some quick thinking and smooth talking and keeping cool. He completely bought it, although the chemistry is relatively accurate - or at least what i told him at the time was, and he would have done some chemistry at university, so it was believable. I had done the research and could remember the proces and we really had done it at school, just not with weed. All he did was get a bit irate and tell me to open the doors to get the smell out and go cook it in a fire outside if I had to. I took it outside, let it cool down and then forced it down with some milk. OMG, the taste and texture is terrible! The peanut butter gets air in it and "rises" like bread. I still gag when I think about it now, 10+ years later. 

I had to refrain from using the microwave for my "school science projects" in the evenings. The cleaning lady complained about the smell a few times, even saying it smelled like weed once, but she didn't say anything to my parents. Hehe, fun times...


----------



## Swift Serenity

lol wow your a very good talker huh?

more more morme


----------



## hexxx

Swift Serenity said:


> lol wow your a very good talker huh?



When I was a little kid, my parents told me i should become a lawyer because I would try argue my way out of anything when I got busted for something. Now that I'm older (29) and had to move back into an appartment on their property after a bad car accident, they told me recently that I'm still a con artist (after busting my extensive CWE ops a few times). I've been bust for weed so many times from 15yo+ and talked my way out of it. 

But yeah, I've talked my way out of weed charges with the cops a few times.


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha nice! thats pretty cool i could never do that with cops


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump


----------



## TwistedReality

My latest addition to the mix: I moved out 2 years ago, but I'm currently staying at my parents' house saving up money to get another place in a nearby city where I go to college. (I went on a nice trip to Junkie Land and all my money somehow just...disappeared...hm.) Anyway, I don't really remember what happened because of all the benzos, but I left the house in the middle of the night for some reason and did a bunch of coke. That was the first time I've IV'd coke, and my parents freaked when I got home and they "knew I was fucked up." They were going to search my bag so I just threw the pack of needles at them.

My dad proceeded to beat the shit out of me and I had to call the cops. :-\ Eh. Anyway.

A few weeks ago my mom took some xanax she found in my room and I thought she threw it away. She knows I have bad anxiety and have been prescribed klonopin, but she didn't know what the pills were until I asked her if she took my xanax. Well I was freaking out yesterday and she said, "I have two xanax." Me: "What milligram?" "I don't know, I got them from you." And she gave them back. :D She used to have awful panic attacks so she knows how it feels.


----------



## Kanga

One time about three years back, I had strepp throat and got a prescription for some cough meds, I went to school and someone asked me if I wanted to try Triple C's (DXM).  So I took about 12 and got nauseous and shaky.  Idk if it was the combination of the stuff I was already on, and the DXM, or maybe it was just the DXM.

Anyways I went to the nurse's office and asked her if I could have a pass to leave because I wasn't feeling well, she said yeah no problem and everything was fine.  Then the campus cop (real police officer) walked past me and looked at me and said I was on Crystal Meth.  I was like WTF I'm not a tweaker dude.  Anyways I was on probation at the time, so legally they could test me with probable cause.  So I was told I had to go to the hospital to pee test, I was like ok no problem...

THEY CALLED AN AMBULANCE just to take me about 3 miles to hospital.  By this time my mom was already at the school and I was like, "Just let my mom drive me I don't need a fuckin ambulance" they said that they had to take me in an ambulance, so I even had to get on the gurney, even though I was totally fine to walk.

Long story short, I told my mom that I had taken some cough medicine and it reacted with whatever else I took that the doctor gave me.  She believed me because it sounded pretty reasonable. 

I got a bill from the hospital for $3,800.


----------



## TwistedReality

Did you sue the school?!


----------



## Kanga

TwistedReality said:


> Did you sue the school?!



No but I should have.  The best part was that when they told me they called an ambulance, I told them I didn't have insurance and I couldn't afford it, they assured me that no one would have to pay for it.

I understand that the school didn't want the liability of releasing me without treating me, but talk about overkill.


----------



## Swift Serenity

wow man that really sucks, this is why i hate schools

i feel sorry for you, and you too twisted, that really sucks being beat i couldnt even imagine my dad hitting me =\


----------



## TwistedReality

Swift Serenity said:


> i feel sorry for you, and you too twisted, that really sucks being beat i couldnt even imagine my dad hitting me =\



It was less "hitting" per se and more like getting my head stomped to the floor by his foot, and being pushed down some stairs onto gravel in a mini skirt. :-\

All is well now though, so no pity needed but thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## Swift Serenity

hey im just glad your ok now


----------



## MasterVampire

i got busted the other day by my dad for the first time

i thought it was a good idea to temporary hide my bong and shit under my car, i mean who would look under it while parked in the garage?

well he came home and saw it, must of been the angle or something when driving in, saw something under the car



suffice it to say i still have bruises from the beating


----------



## TwistedReality

^ Hey, you're not alone buddy. 

Does he do this often? It was kind of a freak thing because hell, I was shooting cocaine, but all you did was smoke some pot!


----------



## 8L4YN3

Fuck....

Well, back when i was 14 i smoked weed out of a bong for the first time after only first ever trying weed a month back. Me and a friend were walking down the street and my mums car pulls up, and signals me to go over to the car and talk to her, so i do, and i recall her asking me over and over again why im acting funny.. She stayed in denial though, but she knew what was up.

--

The next year i thought i would be able to smoke a joint(of all things) in my bedroom, and have the smell dissipate in an hour before parents get home, needless to say step dad walks in and proclaims ive got a pound of weed in my bedroom and flips his lid hard... Funny enough my mum sided with me and claimed i was allowed to smoke marijuana as long as it was outside, i recall me thinking "go mum!" you tell stepdad. hah.

---

Few years later im at a friends(male) house, he lived in this shed type deal out in the backyard, we dropped 3 blotters of good acid at about 7pm, 2 hours later we're fucked up, we thought it was late enough to pop 2 very good ecstasy pills, 30 minutes after that we're sweating like mad, we have our tops of because we're so hot, we were doing graffiti on each others back(nothing gay, lol[seriously!]), we're having this epic deep and meaning full conversation and even created this new handshake.

Little did we know his little sister(14) was spying on us for about an hour, imagine a drug naive girl watching these 2 17 year old boys candy flipping off their dials!(they didnt see us consuming the drugs, only the weed) Well at about 10:30pm(we had the doors locked because we were smoking hash bongs and what not), the door get pushed open, its locked, we hear a "wtf?" then a knock, we fucking rush to hide the bongs and throw on our tshirts and wipe sweat from our faces, my friend goes into this HARDCORE thoughtloop and just freezes, his mum is still knocking at the door but hes not reacting.

Im sitting on his couch thinking, FUCK...................., shit shit shit shit shit, FUCK............, while the walls are breathing in and out. He finally opens the door, and she goes, "what, the, fuck! were you two doing in there?"  He cant even talk, then he goes "playfighting".

At this point im thinking come on dude? thats your best idea? PLAYFIGHTING wtf man, we're 17, hair covered in sweat...

That was completely fucked and caused a very bad trip, until we popped our third pill, and everything was really nice, until i was laying in bed getting flashbacks of that moment of my friend in the thought loop while his mum's going, WHY ARENT U ANSWERING? WHATS GOING ON IN THERE? I lost a few braincells that night no doubt, very intense, 3 good blotters, and 3 good pills, what a fucken ride..

The next day he owned up to his mum that he is infact not gay, and explained the effects of said drugs and how high we were and why the door was locked and shit.. But we did get abit carried away with the tagging of each others backs and shit, but until that door knocked, the world didnt exist outside that shed..

---

A year ago i was out smoking meth all night, was spun as fuck. The next morning i arrived home at 10am, looking like fucking death, first thing my mum said was "WTF you been up to?". I claimed i spent all night up playing video games, she laughed at me and said "u think im that stupid, look at your pupils, why are u acting weird, u look (her words) SCATTERED" and fuck i was and it was so obvious..


----------



## Psychlone Jack

My parents caught me dozens of times growing up...  shit, just a couple weeks ago I was over to my dads house watching the NCAA championship, doing vodka shots and eating pills with my dad, talking about all the times he caught me lol.

One particularly funny time was when I was in 10th grade I believe, well I had just gotten my first bong, a 12 inch green acrylic piece with the brass bowl and wooden slide.  I get home from school one day and decide to take a few bong rips on the porch.  I get nice and stoned, smoke a cig and come back inside.  Well a little while later my mom gets home from work and comes in fuckin' PISSED, she knew it right away.

I got stoned and left the bong on the porch.


----------



## hexxx

> The next day he owned up to his mum that he is infact not gay, and explained the effects of said drugs



LOL. What did he say? That X makes you temporarily gay? j/k

I really did ROFL at your story, though. One of my bro's friends used to try get other dudes to feel him off when he dropped pills - one of the reasons that half the group won't touch the stuff - they really do think that it will make you gay to this day 10 years later. Was just laughing about it a few hours ago with a mutual friend who has never touched the stuff but will do other drugs. I personally don't believe the pills MADE him gay, he must have been a bit bi-sexual at least to begin with. Or was in the closet or something. Maybe he associated sex and love and wanted to connect, fuck knows...

Drawing shit on your bud's back isn't that bad, just some dumbass stuff you do when you're a kid fucked out of your tree. I still wouldn't have told my parents I dropped acid and ecstasy, if they wanna believe you're gay, let them. Unless you have one of those hardcore (sado-masochist closet case) dads that would beat the shit out of you... Well you'll probably get it either way.


----------



## Swift Serenity

^ lol wow

some more new interesting stories  good read!

more more more


----------



## yeahyeahlauren

Haha, these are brilliant. The first time I was ever caught (if you can call it that) was because I rang up my mum and actually said 'mum, I'm stoned, come pick me up'. I was on the worst whitey ever so I wasn't really thinking about anything else but getting into bed. Surprisingly, she took me home, tucked me in bed and got me food. She also never mentioned this little episode to my dad and hasn't mentioned it since.

Also, a while back I walked into a friends house, only to be stopped at the front door by her parents. They had found a rolled up twenty in a pair of her jeans, with blood on the end, that had "obviously been used to sniff cocaine". They then made me ring up my parents and tell them that this note had been found. Most awkward conversation I've ever had with her parents, however, mine took it surprisingly well. I assume they just don't want to believe these things.


----------



## yeahyeahlauren

That was also the first time I had ever touched green, as I was around 13 at the time. Bet my mum wasn't too impressed with that.


----------



## adio67830

man worst thing that ever happened to me. It was well after my parents found out i was doing dope and i was already heavily addicted still livin in jersey. I was going to my aunts vacation house in maine with him for the weekend, so i stocked up and got like 2 bundles of some of the rawest dope ever. The whole ride up i was gettin high as hell nodding off the whole trip thinking i was safe. We ended up stopping in hartford to sleep at a hotel for the night i did a couple of bags and went to sleep and left my dope in my cig pack. Next morning he woke me up and said "son i just found 14 bags of heroin in your cigarette pack what teh fuck" I still remember like it was yesterday the worst feeling ever a number of thoughts. This was after i got out of rehab that they just paid liek 7000 for and still thought i was clean after about 2 months. And the worst feeling knowing that i was giong to be dope sick as a mother fucker in front of my whole family for the entire weekend. I was so desperate i actually had the balls to ask him to just let me keep 5 to keep from getting sick, i watched as he flushed 14 of the best bags i ever got down the toliet. I was so sick and bedridden the entire weekend. Luckily while everyone was at the beach having a grand old time and i was sweating and shittin in bed all day i managed to grab a 100 outta the fuckers wallet, the minute i got home i was in newark sweet relief. Still one of the worst situations ever


----------



## adio67830

i didnt know if this was just for you weed smokers man i cant remember when i first got caught tokin but hey for all you who feel shitty about gettin caught for the green, remember it could always be worse!


----------



## xtobal

This one is inspired by orangelicker, because I know what it is like to have a psycho mom who goes completely out of her way to catch you in the act. The "folding laundry" bit made me laugh. That is exactly the kind of shit my mom would do. Some extremely dubious chore like, "I was just vacuuming the ceiling in your room and... I just happened to find THIS!" Most of the time it was just an empty robitussin bottle or a glass piece. I learned to hide things very well.

Anyway, this story didn't happen while I was living at my parents house, but my mom still managed to catch me.

I had moved into a dorm at the college down the street, and I was just embarking on a 3 month long drug binge which eventually led to my withdrawal from the university. As with most of my drug binges, this one began with benzos. This particular time I was combining kpin and xanax which makes me especially stupid.
So one night I decide to go out with some friends who invited me out to dinner. They were people I knew from my old church youth group so I thought it would be really fun to get fucked up around a bunch of christians. I was told that this one girl had a crush on me and wanted to fuck me, but I wasn't really attracted to her. I didn't find her features particularly appealing until I took my 10th mg of kpin DURR. (note: choose your mate before getting totally obliterated, not after)
At some point she asked me if she could have a kpin and I thought why not. Its only 2mg! They were cheap anyway. Little did I know she was on a bunch of mood stabilizers that didn't seem to react well with the clonazepam. She was OUT for an hour or so. I think everyone thought I had given her some date rape drug, but why would I do that when she already wanted to fuck me?! 
Anyway, fast forward to the next morning and I wake up and she is in my bed. We didn't fuck don't worry, but what we did do was enough to make me regret it instantly. I'm like "uh I gotta take you home, I have...a paper" So I take her home, go back to the dorm, take a shower to wash off the sin, and I don't hear from her for days.
One week later I find out the girl tried to kill herself! I also find out that she was not 18. I also find out that her parents know everything about me and my personal pharmacy. I am freaking out thinking I am going to jail, so I talk to my friend online who unfortunately had a lot of experience with this sort of thing. Why I chose to discuss this on the computer at my parents house? I don't know.
One night I get home and my mom asks, "Who is Rachel?"
"This girl I know from youth group, why?"
"Oh I was just on the computer and I found a conversation you left up about her."
BULLSHIT. She was logging my conversations. So I make it my mission in life to delete the logs before my dad gets home. But my dad gets home before I expect him to, and my mom has been interrogating me the whole time I had a chance to delete the logs.
So my dad walks in, clueless. I say "I gotta go check my email". My mom doesn't suspect anything, at first. Then she creeps up behind me to see what I am doing, with another bullshit chore, like waxing the computer desk or some shit. I am not fast enough. She catches a glimpse of what I am doing and fucking FREAKS OUT.
"What are you doing?!"
"Uh checking my email..."
"No you're not!"
At that point I know I am fucked either way, so I just decide to bum rush my mission objective. As soon as I open the folder to delete the rest of the logs, my mom tries to grab the mouse, and we start wrestling over it.
My dad walks in like WTF? Then he starts freaking out because he has no idea what is going on.
I manage the pry the mouse and keyboard from my moms arms and get the files in the trash. I am holding down the mouse with all of my weight as I try to pull down the menu to empty the trash. All the while my mom is trying to tackle me and pull my arm off the mouse, screaming at my dad "STOP HIM JEFF!" 
He's like "what the hell is going on?!"
My mom is yelling "THE FILES JEFF! HE IS DELETING THE FILES!"
By that point I had already managed to delete the evidence, and I just started laughing because of how insane the whole ordeal was.

I will never forget my mom yelling that. The whole episode already seemed pretty absurd, but then she had to say something like that. I felt like I was in some thriller movie about a computer crime conspiracy. I couldn't help but laugh at her right after that. My dad eventually heard the whole story and I got interrogated by him for days after that. He had me convinced that I was going to jail, but I never heard anything about it from the girls parents or even her. FIN


----------



## Swift Serenity

oh wow.

nice story adio


----------



## Ivan420

Kanga said:


> No but I should have.  The best part was that when they told me they called an ambulance, I told them I didn't have insurance and I couldn't afford it, they assured me that no one would have to pay for it.
> 
> I understand that the school didn't want the liability of releasing me without treating me, but talk about overkill.



Sounds JUST like my school....the administration are fucking idiots.....god i hate those mother fuckers...

First time i was ever caught was on the night before the LAST DAY of 7th grade....i got home and my moms was like "ivan i need to take you about something" in that tone that only means that you know somthing shitty is about to happen. she had searched my guitar case cuz she said she heard me rumaging through it one morning (what kinda reason is that to invade my privacy???) She had found the wooden pipe that i has made in woodshop (it was raw as fuck) among  some porn and asorted other paraphenlia. she was amazingly cool about it and said that this was my one get-out-of-jail-free card, but she did make me give up the pipe. after being caught numerous times, as well as 4 years older...im allowed to smoke weed and drink as long as i stay out of trouble...wich im actually way more moedrate about now that its ok...ironic...hhahahaha


----------



## Khadijah

adio67830 said:


> man worst thing that ever happened to me. It was well after my parents found out i was doing dope and i was already heavily addicted still livin in jersey. I was going to my aunts vacation house in maine with him for the weekend, so i stocked up and got like 2 bundles of some of the rawest dope ever. The whole ride up i was gettin high as hell nodding off the whole trip thinking i was safe. We ended up stopping in hartford to sleep at a hotel for the night i did a couple of bags and went to sleep and left my dope in my cig pack. Next morning he woke me up and said "son i just found 14 bags of heroin in your cigarette pack what teh fuck" I still remember like it was yesterday the worst feeling ever a number of thoughts. This was after i got out of rehab that they just paid liek 7000 for and still thought i was clean after about 2 months. And the worst feeling knowing that i was giong to be dope sick as a mother fucker in front of my whole family for the entire weekend. I was so desperate i actually had the balls to ask him to just let me keep 5 to keep from getting sick, i watched as he flushed 14 of the best bags i ever got down the toliet. I was so sick and bedridden the entire weekend. Luckily while everyone was at the beach having a grand old time and i was sweating and shittin in bed all day i managed to grab a 100 outta the fuckers wallet, the minute i got home i was in newark sweet relief. Still one of the worst situations ever




My fam dont go on vacation except  maybe once a year in the summer down the jersey shore, it depends how money is doin that year so it aint  every year, we used to go to wildwood, but then my pops met this lady at his work, that had a beach house in Ocean City NJ. Well it is a reallll nice community very rich and kind  of like a "pleasant family  destination"not like wildwood or  atlantic city with their kind of grimey fun vibe. But this broad would rent her house, to us for the whole week, for$500!  For the whole week! To those  of yall who dont know, that is like unheard of for a beach house down the jersey shore,even the most crappiest, most beat-assest little house will be a couple  hundred a night, forget a week.

So anyways they get this good deal so we are goin to OC instead of wildwood, now wildwood is the shit, i wouldnt probably e ven bring my own  trees cuz u can always find some punk  rock kid or some lil soulja boy wannabe slangin some bud, plus with the way jersey is, theres always a good chance of runnin  into somebody you know on the boardwalk anyways. But ocean city is way different its a very nice community like i said, lots of white yuppies n shit,  so its mad boring. I really didnt want  to go one year but i was like 19 or 20 and i figured wat the hell me and  my BF can drive down  seperate so we aint got to ride with them, and just stay for a day or two...But we had to bring some trees cuz u know it wasnt gonna be no fun without smoking in a quiet-ass town like that.

So my mom n pops aint big drinkers only on vacation they do jello shots n mojitos n shit like that. I had left a few g's of bud in my cig pack and  one morning my dad was actin all pissed n shit and my moms told me he seen my pack on the counter and looked inside and there was bud in it. But for some reason it was in the same place as it had been before and he didnt take the weed. To this day i still dont  know why he didnt take it, but it seemed a little lighter afterwards.  I think he  might  of pinched some and smoked it, cuz my dad aint the type of dude to be happy about catchin  me smokin bud.  but moms was like its vacation, we aint gonna let your irresponsibility and inconsiderateness and the fact that you cant stop smoking weed just for 3 god damn days ruin our vacation we came here to have fun so dont let us catch you again cuz it aint gonna be nice, and you better not fucking smoke in the house or get caught smoking. 

And that was  it really. i still think it was mad  weird cuz they always knew i did drugs n smoked n shit but never actually caught me while using, etc so it was kindd of dont ask dont tell, but whenever they did find evidence  it was always a bad problem that didnt go  over good. it was mad cool of them to let it slide but i think it was more cuz they wanted to enjoy their one week of the year of not having to  work like slaves busting they asses 6 days a week, and was more interested in that than havin to yell at me and shit.

The next year  after that  tho, i had been using oxy since like october of the year before, like everyday, and then had got back into dope again ( i started out as a dopehead,quit, then started  oxy like, oh it aint dope so i can control it. then of course  ended up  on dope again when  oxy cost to much.) So anyways, i had been doin the oxy thing since october, it was now j uly and i was mixin my oxy, methadone, and dope rotating each one for a few days at a time then switchin again , well  it came to be time to go down the shore and i could not locate a fucking pill or a bag to save my life! 

At that time i was avoidin coppin in paterson cuz i had beeen out the game a few years and knew better than to get popped  crusin around for dope , so i had somebody doin it for me but they went AWOL and got locked up right before  my vacation. so i had the fun time of kickin dope down there, but i still hadnt realized that i had a habit cuz i wasnt realizing how i was starting to slip  again , and then when it hit me like, i cant sleep, its to hot, its to cold, i was like FFFFFFFUUUUUUUCKKKKK I did it again!!!


the sad thing is now i will actually turn down a all expenses paid vacation if you tell me that i got to leave tomorrow to go to a wonderful vacation , if i cant get the right amount of dope  before i go.  ive missed out on my fams vacation a few times cuz of this, its really pathetic , the wonderful things a heroin addiction will do for you....


----------



## Chainer

I live with my father, who is totally okay with natural, grow it yourself drugs (weed/shrooms), and LSD, because he liked it when he was younger.  He isn't okay with benzos or cigs, though.  Because of this, I've never really gotten in trouble, only disappointed looks


----------



## Swift Serenity

lacey k said:


> the wonderful things a heroin addiction will do for you....




indeed.. very sad have you stopped since?


----------



## Hops

xtobal said:


> This one is inspired by orangelicker, because I know what it is like to have a psycho mom who goes completely out of her way to catch you in the act. The "folding laundry" bit made me laugh. That is exactly the kind of shit my mom would do. Some extremely dubious chore like, "I was just vacuuming the ceiling in your room and... I just happened to find THIS!" Most of the time it was just an empty robitussin bottle or a glass piece. I learned to hide things very well.
> 
> Anyway, this story didn't happen while I was living at my parents house, but my mom still managed to catch me.
> 
> I had moved into a dorm at the college down the street, and I was just embarking on a 3 month long drug binge which eventually led to my withdrawal from the university. As with most of my drug binges, this one began with benzos. This particular time I was combining kpin and xanax which makes me especially stupid.
> So one night I decide to go out with some friends who invited me out to dinner. They were people I knew from my old church youth group so I thought it would be really fun to get fucked up around a bunch of christians. I was told that this one girl had a crush on me and wanted to fuck me, but I wasn't really attracted to her. I didn't find her features particularly appealing until I took my 10th mg of kpin DURR. (note: choose your mate before getting totally obliterated, not after)
> At some point she asked me if she could have a kpin and I thought why not. Its only 2mg! They were cheap anyway. Little did I know she was on a bunch of mood stabilizers that didn't seem to react well with the clonazepam. She was OUT for an hour or so. I think everyone thought I had given her some date rape drug, but why would I do that when she already wanted to fuck me?!
> Anyway, fast forward to the next morning and I wake up and she is in my bed. We didn't fuck don't worry, but what we did do was enough to make me regret it instantly. I'm like "uh I gotta take you home, I have...a paper" So I take her home, go back to the dorm, take a shower to wash off the sin, and I don't hear from her for days.
> One week later I find out the girl tried to kill herself! I also find out that she was not 18. I also find out that her parents know everything about me and my personal pharmacy. I am freaking out thinking I am going to jail, so I talk to my friend online who unfortunately had a lot of experience with this sort of thing. Why I chose to discuss this on the computer at my parents house? I don't know.
> One night I get home and my mom asks, "Who is Rachel?"
> "This girl I know from youth group, why?"
> "Oh I was just on the computer and I found a conversation you left up about her."
> BULLSHIT. She was logging my conversations. So I make it my mission in life to delete the logs before my dad gets home. But my dad gets home before I expect him to, and my mom has been interrogating me the whole time I had a chance to delete the logs.
> So my dad walks in, clueless. I say "I gotta go check my email". My mom doesn't suspect anything, at first. Then she creeps up behind me to see what I am doing, with another bullshit chore, like waxing the computer desk or some shit. I am not fast enough. She catches a glimpse of what I am doing and fucking FREAKS OUT.
> "What are you doing?!"
> "Uh checking my email..."
> "No you're not!"
> At that point I know I am fucked either way, so I just decide to bum rush my mission objective. As soon as I open the folder to delete the rest of the logs, my mom tries to grab the mouse, and we start wrestling over it.
> My dad walks in like WTF? Then he starts freaking out because he has no idea what is going on.
> I manage the pry the mouse and keyboard from my moms arms and get the files in the trash. I am holding down the mouse with all of my weight as I try to pull down the menu to empty the trash. All the while my mom is trying to tackle me and pull my arm off the mouse, screaming at my dad "STOP HIM JEFF!"
> He's like "what the hell is going on?!"
> My mom is yelling "THE FILES JEFF! HE IS DELETING THE FILES!"
> By that point I had already managed to delete the evidence, and I just started laughing because of how insane the whole ordeal was.
> 
> I will never forget my mom yelling that. The whole episode already seemed pretty absurd, but then she had to say something like that. I felt like I was in some thriller movie about a computer crime conspiracy. I couldn't help but laugh at her right after that. My dad eventually heard the whole story and I got interrogated by him for days after that. He had me convinced that I was going to jail, but I never heard anything about it from the girls parents or even her. FIN



This story is pretty epic in my opinion hahaha


----------



## TwistedReality

^ It's even funnier when you know his parents, because I can see this whole damn thing happening in my head.


----------



## hexxx

xtobal said:


> This one is inspired by orangelicker, because I know what it is like to have a psycho mom who goes completely out of her way to catch you in the act. The "folding laundry" bit made me laugh. That is exactly the kind of shit my mom would do. Some extremely dubious chore like, "I was just vacuuming the ceiling in your room and... I just happened to find THIS!" Most of the time it was just an empty robitussin bottle or a glass piece. I learned to hide things very well.
> 
> Anyway, this story didn't happen while I was living at my parents house, but my mom still managed to catch me.
> 
> I had moved into a dorm at the college down the street, and I was just embarking on a 3 month long drug binge which eventually led to my withdrawal from the university. As with most of my drug binges, this one began with benzos. This particular time I was combining kpin and xanax which makes me especially stupid.
> So one night I decide to go out with some friends who invited me out to dinner. They were people I knew from my old church youth group so I thought it would be really fun to get fucked up around a bunch of christians. I was told that this one girl had a crush on me and wanted to fuck me, but I wasn't really attracted to her. I didn't find her features particularly appealing until I took my 10th mg of kpin DURR. (note: choose your mate before getting totally obliterated, not after)
> At some point she asked me if she could have a kpin and I thought why not. Its only 2mg! They were cheap anyway. Little did I know she was on a bunch of mood stabilizers that didn't seem to react well with the clonazepam. She was OUT for an hour or so. I think everyone thought I had given her some date rape drug, but why would I do that when she already wanted to fuck me?!
> Anyway, fast forward to the next morning and I wake up and she is in my bed. We didn't fuck don't worry, but what we did do was enough to make me regret it instantly. I'm like "uh I gotta take you home, I have...a paper" So I take her home, go back to the dorm, take a shower to wash off the sin, and I don't hear from her for days.
> One week later I find out the girl tried to kill herself! I also find out that she was not 18. I also find out that her parents know everything about me and my personal pharmacy. I am freaking out thinking I am going to jail, so I talk to my friend online who unfortunately had a lot of experience with this sort of thing. Why I chose to discuss this on the computer at my parents house? I don't know.
> One night I get home and my mom asks, "Who is Rachel?"
> "This girl I know from youth group, why?"
> "Oh I was just on the computer and I found a conversation you left up about her."
> BULLSHIT. She was logging my conversations. So I make it my mission in life to delete the logs before my dad gets home. But my dad gets home before I expect him to, and my mom has been interrogating me the whole time I had a chance to delete the logs.
> So my dad walks in, clueless. I say "I gotta go check my email". My mom doesn't suspect anything, at first. Then she creeps up behind me to see what I am doing, with another bullshit chore, like waxing the computer desk or some shit. I am not fast enough. She catches a glimpse of what I am doing and fucking FREAKS OUT.
> "What are you doing?!"
> "Uh checking my email..."
> "No you're not!"
> At that point I know I am fucked either way, so I just decide to bum rush my mission objective. As soon as I open the folder to delete the rest of the logs, my mom tries to grab the mouse, and we start wrestling over it.
> My dad walks in like WTF? Then he starts freaking out because he has no idea what is going on.
> I manage the pry the mouse and keyboard from my moms arms and get the files in the trash. I am holding down the mouse with all of my weight as I try to pull down the menu to empty the trash. All the while my mom is trying to tackle me and pull my arm off the mouse, screaming at my dad "STOP HIM JEFF!"
> He's like "what the hell is going on?!"
> My mom is yelling "THE FILES JEFF! HE IS DELETING THE FILES!"
> By that point I had already managed to delete the evidence, and I just started laughing because of how insane the whole ordeal was.
> 
> I will never forget my mom yelling that. The whole episode already seemed pretty absurd, but then she had to say something like that. I felt like I was in some thriller movie about a computer crime conspiracy. I couldn't help but laugh at her right after that. My dad eventually heard the whole story and I got interrogated by him for days after that. He had me convinced that I was going to jail, but I never heard anything about it from the girls parents or even her. FIN








*bump*


----------



## drug_mentor

Xtobal, your story was fucking hilarious! I nearly fell off my seat laughing.


----------



## xtobal

haha awesome. I nearly fell off my seat typing it because I was reliving it to remember the good details. I has more! I'll think of a good one.


----------



## hazmat

One time my mom caught me smoking out of a bong in the back yard. My dumb ass threw it like she wouldn't notice. Needless to say she did. Luckily she had partied a bunch when she was younger so she wasn't TOO mad (mad enough though), but my step-father was so pissed he called the law and had me charged with possession of drug paraphenalia. God I was a dumb ass..

Another time I had some shrooms and was trying to sneak them in so I slipped them in through my bedroom window(they were in a plastic container, I just got back from picking) because I had left it unlocked from the night before. Well, as I'm doing this my door opens and my mom comes in with the laundry, well as I had already sat them inside I ducked around the corner and hoped I hadn't been seen. So I go inside the house acting normal and ask my mom whats for dinner, she was cooking at the time. She turns and looks at me in that mad mom face and say "I don't know. Mushrooms maybe?" 

I had the worst timing in the world when I was 16. They both happened in the same year within six months of each other.


----------



## ILOVETORELAX

i was doing codeine all night, and i was doing lines, and i guess i passed out, i woke up and my mom was standing next to me, removing the powder from my face with a wet cloth,  I was pretty much caught red handed. my mother brought me to the E.R and i was carefully watched for the next 2months to see if i did any, and i didnt, but now i do hahaa.


----------



## theonly764hero

first encounter:
My first time ever smoking green was freshman year of High School. I went with some school friends to smoke some bud and drink some bud light one evening at a friends house. Between three of us we had an oz. of some regs and a 24 pack of brew. I had never actually been FUBAR in my life until this point. By the end of my first night chiefin and chuggin, I was left in awe of the stoned/drunk effects of the substances, stumbling around wal-greens just not giving a flying fuck about anything at all. At this point I knew I was a natural born drug user and I realized why people use drugs. Well what happened that night was my friend who was the driver got so loaded that he did not remember half of the night up until waking up the next morning not recalling his drive home. This scared him (we were all pretty new to getting high) so he handed me what was left of the oz. (probably 3/4 at least!) absolutely free. I wasn't a stoner then like I am now, but recently after that I discovered DXM and pain killers. 

so here's how I got caught the first time...

My dad picks me up from school about a couple weeks after my first time getting faded, acting all sketchy asking me questions about drugs (which was unusual at the time) so I figured something must be up. I get home and he breaks down about me lying to him, crying and yelling, when I look over at the coffee table and there is my stash...

This is what my stash looked like at age 15: what was left of that Oz. probebly a half of dirty regs, 2 empty bottles of Tussin, a pack of cigs and an emptied out candy box filled with valium and percocets.

Little did I know my dad and my stepmom DID indeed smoke weed on occasion. They had actually cooked up a batch of brownies with MY herbs from back then LOL.

This first time getting caught wasn't the worst, but it was the first so I was carefully watched and grounded for like a month.

Second time was the worst. My dad came home to me tripping balls on 23 tabs of Dramamine. Since I was a big Modest Mouse fan, I just had to try dramamine and without having yet done LSD or Mushrooms, I thought the fucked up dramamine experience, seeing things that weren't there in a state of delerium, was where the magic was at (haha, little did I know). I was sent straight to the ER where they gave me benzos which actually made me trip harder. They came to check up on me and asked me "are you still hallucinating?" to which I looked up at the air vent (there was no air vent) where green smoke was pouring out and birds were flying around amidst the smoke. 

That was 5 years ago. Now I am actually able to visit my dad and stepmom and smoke with them. I try to educate them about Entheogens but they are still kind of hard headed in a way. You know what they say, can't teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## Swift Serenity

yes about that last part! my dad is exactly the same way.. i dont even try to explain


----------



## Larson0

i've been caught quite a few times. nothing real big. I've told my mom about doin H and OC and shit. I once covered a pile of powder from an 80 with my keyboard and she came to use the computer. since she is short and has to sit all upright she moved the keyboard towards her and saw it. shes caught me smoking weed and cigs and wasn't too mad. there were times when I was caught stealing her pills and gotten yelled at. 

the worst was when I stole some methadone from my mom. my dad randomly counted them one night at like 4 am and freaked out on my mom. he was yelling at her thinking she was taking more than she should. it turns out 13 were missing, but I alone stole 30 or so, so I guess she wasn't taking as much. I was laying there awake in bed listening to my dad yell at my mom, feeling like shit knowing it was my fault. I wanted to come clean but I knew my dad would probably kick me out for that. they both know what happens when you run out early and withdrawal and all that. my mom comes in like 20 minutes later and asks if i took some, I say yes, she says thanks a lot. i said i'll go tell dad what i did and "she said are you crazy? you'll get kicked out instantly."

so basically I was left feeling like shit, not wanting to tell my dad but knowing it was the only way to clear my guilt and my mom. everything was fine the next day between them but i still felt like a complete dick. I've been caught before but just sitting there while my mom took the heat was awful. my family and I are pretty close and I can tell them anything. they have also told me about all the bad shit they have done. still though, i just couldn't bring myself to be like "I stole them". both of my parents get 3-400 count bottles of methadone and i've taken sooo many from them that just telling my dad I took them that night would automatically remind him of the others and i woulda got the boot.

I hate when I would lock my door and my mom would try to walk in and be like "open this door! what are you doing? let me in i gotta use your computer!" and it would take me awhile to clean the shit up and hide it before opening it. a lot of times I pretended i was whackin off rather than getting caught doin D. 

awful grammar. awful paragraphs. i think it can be understood though :0


----------



## Swift Serenity

shit man that really sucks. my dad is always on my ass too a lot now but he is coolin down.. gl though and good story!!!

MORE


----------



## Roujaxian

I like the pretending to be beatin it in order to clean shit up line.  Gotta use that sometime  . 

Haven't really been caught recently but my mom found a bit of about everything i've done since i started doin drugs including a bottle of liquid hydromorphone and another one of liquid oxycodone at the same time, that one was a real bummer .   Never really got in trouble except for the first time I got caught smokin pot.  Every since then its been gravy with my mom and my dad doesn't like me smokin and what not but he's never really home anyway so it doesn't really matter


----------



## ThatSmellsFunky

once i had been caught smoking when my mom opened the washer and saw herb floating on the top of the water and after that my mother then began to randomly drug test me. I kept a full bottle of a friends piss hidden in my ceiling tiles in one of those mini zephyr hills bottles that i could crotch if i wore some whitey tighties for when she tested me. so on this particular occasion i did not take enough time to properly heat the piss which stunk so bad by the way because it had sat in my ceiling for months. Anyways when i gave her the piss she looked at my dad and goes its fake and i said no its not smell it, i could smell it ten feet away. she then said no i know its fake and look to prove it to you i will drink it. she then went to put it to her lips and i smacked it out of her hands i could not bare to watch her drink that old ass stinky piss, she is my mom. I ended up heating it correctly and passed though.


----------



## jerseyfresh

dad found crackpipe in my backpack, shitty day.


----------



## jerseyfresh

he also rolled up my sleeves to see if i was shooting up and thank god i had taken like a month break or it would have been really obvious.


----------



## Larson0

jerseyfresh said:


> he also rolled up my sleeves to see if i was shooting up and thank god i had taken like a month break or it would have been really obvious.



thats funny. I used to get accused of being high or doing something whenever I would take breaks from painkillers and be sober for a bit. I guess because they were used to me on drugs but not used to me being sober.


----------



## TheParty

I came home really drunk one time.... and I had an extra beer. So i walk in my basement and set the unopened beer on the floor. I have to go upstairs to wake my dad up and let him know im home....
so i go up to wake up my dad, planning on going back downstairs to drink my beer.  Well i wake him up, then sit down for a second and pass out... And i don't wake up till like 10 in the morning.
I go downstairs and my beer is gone..  FML
My dad asks me later that day... "so who did you have over last night son?"
I was like "no one dad"
so he was like "so the beer was yours?!"
i was like shittt "no, i took my friend jesse home and he left it in my car and i didnt know what to do with it."
my dad bought it too, he was like "oh ok. I can believe that. thats cool"

and i didn't get in trouble at allll
:D


----------



## untaMe

got real barred up and my parents constantly found my stashes and questioned why i had money without a job.. thats why i moved out. recently roommates bailed on rent day and i had to move back in dad found my 22 and the clip, a rig and a spoon, ounce of piff dubbed out. man if he would've trashed that i woulda had to do some grime to get back. he was just like you got 24 hrs to get this shit out my house.


----------



## college_dropout

Dad found me on my bed passed out unconscious and not breathing after having taken too much G.

Life wasn't much fun in the weeks that followed.


----------



## Shnargoff

took dads torch and went to the garage to clean my glass dick, he ended up walking out the garage.


Left an empty bottle of OC hidden under my bed , little brother crawled under the bed and evindently gave it to my mom saying "look what i found" not knowing what it was. Ya that was bad too. T


----------



## Psychlone Jack

I haven't lived with my mom in about a year and a half, and today she told me that she just found a syringe under the computer desk.  Awesome.


----------



## Swift Serenity

LOL wow


----------



## alkaro

I got caught smoking pot in the school's bathroom when i was 12. My dad was really fucking pissed when the school called him at work. He was on my ass for a couple years but its alright now. What really sucked was the 20 hours of community service :-( .


----------



## DJmacabre

i actually got caught quite a few times when I was a teenager. 

When I was 14, my friend and I took 24 pills of Dramamine and tripped in her empty house. About 4 hours into it, her mom randomly showed up I guess coming home from a late shift at work. She walked in the kitchen and saw my friend clanking a knife around inside an empty glass cup with massive pupils and knew something was up. She made us both come talk to her and then looked through the garbage can til she found the empty pill sleeves. We were fucked. I had to call my parents to come get me, but I remember not being able to form a sentence on the phone and repeatedly gave my mom the wrong information and changing the subject mid-sentence. That was an awkward ride home. After struggling to open the car door, I spent the whole ride blurting out random things because I thought people that weren't there were talking to me. I kept saying I was okay, but ending up walking directly into my closed bedroom door when I got home. A few days following that, my mom would randomly wave her hand right in front of my face and say 'do you see anything weird coming off my hand?" hahha.

About a year later, when I was 15, I smoked a bag of meth in my room for the first time out of a lightbulb vape. I probably did around .1 or .2, and I felt so fucking spun out. I thought I was fairly quiet all night, tweaking around. reorganizing my room, kicking outrageous ass on playstation for 5 hours straight...at around 8am I was still completely twisted. Wrapped in a sheet sitting on my floor, I was focusing my entire brain on solving and re-solving a Rubik's cube. Then of course my mom just randomly barges in and asks me why I'm still awake at 8am on a Saturday and why the fuck I'm playing with a rubik's cube on the ground. I pull out of my ass that pulling all nighters in the cool thing to do and I just wanted to. I thought she bought it then she told me my pupils were massive and asked me what I took. The last thing I was gonna say was meth so I told her I took 8 caffeine pills to stay awake. I could just tell she knew it was bullshit but she just walked away and never brought it up again. That freaked me out and I spent the next several hours twitching with paranoia. I ended up taping my stash in my underwear and walking around with it there all day because I swore she was going to go look through my room while I was gone and find it. haha.

luckily my mom is cool with me smoking or using now that she knows i am responsible with it.


----------



## Swift Serenity

wow macabre that made me lmao hahahah nice one!


btw welcome to bluelight


----------



## theonly764hero

getting caught tripping on dramamine is the WORST!


----------



## Swift Serenity

hell yes. i was caught at school on 800-900 mg


i walked into a class that was from the previous year and didnt know what the fuck happened


----------



## Swift Serenity

bizzy bump


----------



## Swift Serenity

well i have all night, and i want to read them so POST THEM


----------



## chinky

To be honest when i was young my mom would always think im fucked up when dead sober and when i came home roasted out of my mind or shitty drunk she would never question me...


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

christ, I've got a lot too.  

most recently, mom walked in on me and my friend and I had a spoon/rig sitting right out ready to load.    bad night.

funny part, if there's a funny part, was my boy had one out too same thing dope in the spoon ready to go, and he had covered it up with a sock or something and she didn't see it.  well she made him leave obviously and I did his shot after she quieted down a little, so I got high anyway.


----------



## TwistedReality

DonkeyPunch said:


> funny part, if there's a funny part, was my boy had one out too same thing dope in the spoon ready to go, and he had covered it up with a sock or something and she didn't see it.  well she made him leave obviously and I did his shot after she quieted down a little, so I got high anyway.



Haha, sorry I love this part.


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump. 



i was with my friend and got pulled over and i hid my joint, which was around 4g. some how cop didnt find it i walked away.. my friend on the other hand got some shit found in the middle console that was his and he got arrested =\


----------



## white_magic

And here I thought I'd never end up sharing a story of my own..

What happened is that I took 4 pills of ecstasy, against my better judgement. I swallowed 1, chewed 1 up, then didn't feel the effects so 20 minutes later i did another, and soon yet another.

About 1 hour from the start... it was fucking madness. Anxiety, chaos, you name it. So I went to my parents to alert them of the situation. They gave an anti-psychotic medicine and I somehow survived the night.

Now I have to go to outpatient


----------



## Swift Serenity

ouch that sucks.


----------



## Roujaxian

ya damn white magic that stinks..

Recently my mom found a bag containing 2.5g of some pretty good mushrooms.  I thought she would flips hit but my mom is usually really chill so I guess i wasn't so surprised she didnt' do anything.  We just talked about psychedelics and being responsible, set & setting and what not.  She seemed pretty intrigued to learn about all this. Or just shocked at what all i knew.. lol.

Anyway she said she won't give them back to me (which is what she does with most of my shit she finds) and she said she knows I can probably just go out and buy soem more but then i'd have to use more of my own money, lol!


----------



## white_magic

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I guess everyone fucks up in a big way at least once.


----------



## puckboy

Ive had my mum ask me "whats wrong with your eyes?" after returning home after indulging in some MDMA.  I just said "I dont know" and got to my room as fast as I could.

Shes also mentioned that im grinding my teeth on several occasions when ive been tweaking out.  She definitely knew I had taken something.

Been caught with weed more then anything though, mainly just the smell.  Though Ive had my mum walk in when ive been in the middle of hitting the bong before.  Pretty sure I just blew out a plume of smoke then said "what?".

My parents are very aware of my drug use though which really sucks.


----------



## polidelaiko

Roujaxian said:


> ya damn white magic that stinks..
> 
> 
> Anyway she said she won't give them back to me (which is what she does with most of my shit she finds) and she said she knows I can probably just go out and buy soem more but then i'd have to use more of my own money, lol!



If this was a comedy movie, the next scene would be your mom eating your mushies with her friends.


----------



## Mugz

worst time was when i was trying to get a 4th plateau DXM trip and took about 1000mg, maybe a bit more. 
All was good until 8 hours later in the morning when my dad decided to bring me some toast and i was practically paralysed and dribbling and couldnt talk properly, my dad then went to work and came home at lunchtime a few hours later to check if i was alright, my condition hadnt improved much, i was no longer dribbling, but was still lying in bed not able to walk without looking like a twat and couldnt talk properly. 
Ended up telling him what id taken and what else i had in my room and he convinced me that i should get rid of everything and i agreed because i realised how worrying it must have been for him to see me in that state. Lost about a quarter of weed, bout 50g of DXM and a load of salvia and some valiums


----------



## Swift Serenity

polidelaiko said:


> If this was a comedy movie, the next scene would be your mom eating your mushies with her friends.




hahahhahahah yea.









so today my dad went power walking outside and i decided to smoke. i had some dro from my dealer a couple days back and he said that he didnt know what it was.. well fast forward to now and back to me after im done smoking.. my dad walks 25 minutes after im done with my one hitter (i did about 6 tokes). first thing he says is, "whats that smell?" and he got all investigative while i acted ignorant. guess i know what kind of weed it is now!


----------



## noiseclandivision6

^ I don't get it


----------



## Swift Serenity

fuck i forgot the important thing LOL man.. i was high hahaha, my bad. well he said it smelled like skunk and was walking around the house mainly around my room. good thing my shit was hidden already.


----------



## The_Comrade

my dad found like 6 or 7 zolpidem 20mg in my pocket when he did my laundry without telling me first, he flipped a bitch.

I convinced him it was my friends who is a prescribed insomniac, and he didn't have any pockets on his gym shorts so he had me carry them.

it was scary as fuck. 

he ended up giving me a lecture about how zolpidem is dangerous, etc.


----------



## Floaters

My father found my weed and rolled a joint and smoked it (he was 65 years old).  When i got home from my day at college i found him in the bathroom puking his guts out.  He never stole my stash again.  Served him right.


----------



## Swift Serenity

bump. no stories for a week


----------



## Swift Serenity

Fucking bump


----------



## alextc

well i've had a couple close encounters with my little sister (she's 12; and pretty sheltered. lol) 

i had been texting my ex about smoking sometime with him. however, i was using a different phone and my sister took the phone i had been using (and i hadn't thought to erase my message for some idiotic reason) so that she could use it. then 5 mins later my mom gets a text from my sister saying she saw some text messages saying that i "was down to smoke". haha and my mom was like uhhh she's not smoking... and so she told me to always remember to delete my texts. which the lesson was definitely learned. haha

another time, was when i was on the phone with my mom's best friend and my mom when they were on vacation. they were drunk and asking me some dumb question about something that happened when i was three. i was like i have no idea what you're asking.. i was three!!! and my sister had answered the phone the same time i did. she said hello and then just stayed on the line like a little sneak. my mom's friend was like, "of course she doesn't remember! she's a pothead now.. and we don't remember shit!" my sister freaks, hangs up the phone, and starts to text my mom's bff stuff like, "why would you say stuff like that about my mom?" she get's it all mixed up blah blah blah. my dad calms her down and was like it was a joke! hehe

the first time my sister kinda knew something was up was when she got in my car one day and was like, "uhhhh your car smells like smoke." and i was like "yeah, a couple of my friends smoke cigarettes, and they rode in here. but i didn't let them smoke in here.. it must have been their clothes. idk" at this point in time my parents didn't know my little habit of smoking some dank.  

my parents on the other hand... they definitely know whats up. i came home for thanksgiving my freshmen year of college, and pretty much told them everything. well just about... haha they were questioning me about drinking, peer pressure and so on. the conversation went like this:

dad: so have you been smoking?
me: cigarettes? no.
dad/mom: weed?!?!!!!
me: yeah, i've tried it a few times. (lie. lol)
mom: well at least your being honest..

and it went on and they were like ohh it's alright. we did that a lot when we were younger. so all is well. :D

my mom ended up telling me, "i'd rather you be high, than you be drunk and get taken advantage of." oh and her best friend is pothead. so they don't care.. but i don't think they would be too happy if they new i had a pipe in my car... lol


----------



## Swift Serenity

haha nice, where in texas are you?


----------



## alextc

dfw area! woooo! haha


----------



## hexxx

alextc said:


> well i've had a couple close encounters with my little sister (she's 12; and pretty sheltered. lol)
> 
> my parents on the other hand... they definitely know whats up. i came home for thanksgiving my freshmen year of college, and pretty much told them everything. well just about... haha they were questioning me about drinking, peer pressure and so on. the conversation went like this:
> 
> dad: so have you been smoking?
> me: cigarettes? no.
> dad/mom: weed?!?!!!!
> me: yeah, i've tried it a few times. (lie. lol)
> mom: well at least your being honest..



Little brothers and sisters are far more clued up than you think. I used to smoke with my cousin but my younger bros and his sis used to know what was happening. Eventually we were hiding around the one corner smoking and they were literally around the next corner hiding from us with their weed, haha. Now that we're all adults we laugh about it and smoke together. 

Parents sort of know whatever you admit to doing, multiply that by 10x and thats what you are really doing. Like if you admit to a couple times, it's probably a regular thing. Your lucky and have cool parents, mine are similar although I've been bust with "worse" things which they weren't too understanding of. Even though it was for completely medicinal purposes. I'm a bit old for them to tell me what to do though.


----------



## kroozer_*

Once my mother(when i was like 16) found an oz. of bud that i had grown and threw it away After an intense argument, i convinced her to tell me where it was thrown at. Got it all back except a few grams. Got rained on too. But at least she gave it back to me. Then rolled 2 blunts just for the occasion.
Good times, great oldies


----------



## Swift Serenity

did it get you blowed?


----------



## BottleOfOxy

these are some funny-ass stories! alot of parents are really crazy, which is awesome... i'm not so lucky.
The first time i had been 'caught'.......

I was at my friends house with a few kids and we had been blazing outside after his parents fell asleep and two of my friends had talked to some girls and wanted to go meet up with them. so me and anotthher friend thought we would accompany them halfway and go by the gas station to get snacks and go back home while my friends went to go meet up with those girls. We leave swims house and start walking, i have about .6 of some sour diesel in a dime bag, an empty dime bag, a lighter, and rolling papers in my wallet (i was lucky enough to decide to leave my chillum i almost brought at my friends house). So as we walk we start to talk about places to hide budd, and we all agree that in your sock is better than in your pocket, so just in the spirit i just decide to move my bud into my sock. we reach the gas station just to find that it is closed! (it is 2.30 in the morning but i just assumed it was 24/7). 

So our 2 friends continue on to the girls and we turn around to go home. we walk and talk and on the way back a car is heading towards us and swerves towards us like it's going to hit us and comes to a stop. we assumed it was just some older kids playing a joke on us. but sure enough the search light flips on and we learn that it was a cop. apparently there is a 12 o'clock curfew for people under 18 years old and because of that we can be searched ect. So the cop searchs us and finds my lighter cell phone and wallet, i tell him i have the lighter because i can do 'lighter-tricks' with it, haha, i show him one but he doesn't seem happy. Because my town is gay and nothing happens there; 2 more cop cars show up and i get searched 5 more times and i get lucky because the empty dime bag gets patted down everytime and passed over everytime. The VERY LAST TIME BEING SEARCHED the cop looks through my wallet and finds my papers and asks me what they're for.... I say that:

"i sell them for a dollar a peice, i mean kids always ask me and you can make alot of money selling a 2 dollar pack of papers for 50 dollars"

Once again the 5-0 don't believe me.... so this guy goes on to search me EVERYWHERE and he goes for my shoes and feels down around the side of my ankle, but thankfully i was wearing high-tops and he didn't get low enough, but he literally touches the top of the dime bag with the sour d in it, but totally passes it over! It's now about 3 in the morning and i have to wait for my parents come to pick me up even though i'm within 25 feet of my friends house.

So all in all i didn't really get in trouble but i came within MILLIMETERS of being arrested and totally fucked over and would have been if i hadn't just moved my dime bag 10 minutes earlier. pretty luckly and a pretty good example of how ridiculous fuckin police are. My parents were pretty pissed and gave me shit but i never really actually got caught with anything so it was all okay.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

One time my parents found acid in my room

And they made me eat it   :D


----------



## Bomboclat

Hey Charlie, do your parents want to adopt?


----------



## toastedpanda

ThatSmellsFunky said:


> once i had been caught smoking when my mom opened the washer and saw herb floating on the top of the water and after that my mother then began to randomly drug test me. I kept a full bottle of a friends piss hidden in my ceiling tiles in one of those mini zephyr hills bottles that i could crotch if i wore some whitey tighties for when she tested me. so on this particular occasion i did not take enough time to properly heat the piss which stunk so bad by the way because it had sat in my ceiling for months. Anyways when i gave her the piss she looked at my dad and goes its fake and i said no its not smell it, i could smell it ten feet away. she then said no i know its fake and look to prove it to you i will drink it. she then went to put it to her lips and i smacked it out of her hands i could not bare to watch her drink that old ass stinky piss, she is my mom. I ended up heating it correctly and passed though.



ThatSmellsFunky, I bet that piss did smell funky lol.


----------



## React.On.Impulse

My dad sure as fuck didn't walk away when I got caught. He walked into the basement one day after I had smoked (he was normally asleep at that hour). He took the 3 grams I had left and flushed it down the toilet, took my lighter and smashed my new bowl to pieces with a hammer. I made up a bullshit story when he questioned me the next day. I didn't get grounded or anything but lost what to me was a lot of money at the time.

My dad studied a lot of psychology and pharmacology in college and was a musician in a fairly successful local punk band at the time. There is no doubt in my mind he has at least tried some kind of drug in his life. However my mom is the stereotypical "don't do drugs" kind of mother and knows only what is force-fed to the general public and parents.


----------



## JasonSmith

My mom was looking through my car for who knows what. She came in my room and asked me who's POT (like really..who even uses that word?) was in my car. I forgot what the convo was like, but my mom told me to go get the POT out of my car and give it to her. I honestly don't think she even found it, it just reeked of weed in my car  I kept it in a prescription bottle. Loped it hardcore, haha.

I get random drug tests now, but I'm trying to convince them I don't need it anymore! But I've got to say it sucks getting busted. Haven't smoked weed for a couple months now, and it feels horrible!

NEVER GET BUSTED. IT SUCKS.


----------



## Gormur

my dad taught me how to test coke. he used to slang it and grow outdoor bud. we'll do a couple lines together now and then when the good shit comes around, have a few beer, get some strippers.

i mean i'm 25 now (26 come friday  ), but it's been this way since i was about 15, tho i didn't fuck with anything except booze and cigs till i was 19. then all hell broke loose.... :D

he didn't like when i was bingeing on crack at the pad cause i stunk it up for a solid 2 weeks. other than that, we're cool. 


peace

-G


----------



## Lustmord

Well... one night I drank too much and had a little too much Xanax.. my mom found me passed out on the floor of my room with (apparently) foam coming out of my mouth.

I promised her I'd get clean (lol), but if I ever get caught again I'm out of the house. She's really nice though, and that won't happen.. I'll just get in a shitload of trouble. x_X


----------



## bagochina

Many years ago I had my first indoor grow operation at a friends house, I was around the age of 18/19.  His mother was sympathetic to our growing and we didnt have anything to worry about.  Long story short, we harvested a couple lbs., dried it and split it up.  When I brought my share I was not comfortable with the dryness of some of the nuggets so I stupidly I decided to continue drying 5-6 ounces in my bedroom.  WTF?!  was I thinking...  I just completely spaced out the aroma/smell that it would produce.  I came home from school one day and on the kitchen table was a huge mound of my reefer.  I told them I was growing and they ended up confiscating it.  I was not happy but I had 10 ounces of killer 'purp' reefer sealed in jars in my closet so my negativity quickly vanished.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

JasonSmith said:


> POT (like really..who even uses that word?)



Jason, my mom does that same shit... it's always POT POT POT, it actually annoys me more then all the random 'gateway drug' facts she always lists off


----------



## Damien

Carlie why did your parents make you eat it lol? How old where u?


----------



## Rahcookiemonster

My mum has walked in on me smoking so many times. Such a lol. Just stash the bong away real quick and she asks what I'm doing and I usually yell NOTHING before she can even finish the sentence.

Not that it matters, parents don't give a shit about me smoking. Still awkward talking to your mum holding a bong though.

Anyway, one time I left a plate with lines of Oxy with a tea towel over it right smack bang in the middle of my desk while I went out. Dunno why I thought it was a good place to put it, but a razor and lines cut up onto a plate doesn't look very good in parents perspective. Sucked when she found it haha/

Funny thing is they were OC40's and they were actually stashed in our house from when my grandad was sick, so mum knew what they were. She said, "Well, at least your smart enough to cut them up instead of eating a whole one" LOL


----------



## Rio Fantastic

When I was 13 years old, I found a half-used popper bottle in my drawer. I figured it'd be fun to take it to school, so I put it in my blazer pocket (UK school uniform...sucked) and forgot about it. However, it was the day that my blazer was being washed, so my mum went through the pockets and found it. She called me downstairs, and I just strolled down not even thinking about it, and then it totally shocked me to see her holding it. 

She said "What is this!?" and I said "It's a popper, mom..." and she went "Right then!" and stormed into the living room, blatantly to go on the laptop to look up information about them. When she couldn't find any decent negatives on Talk to Frank she came back and said "You know these are used by GAY PEOPLE!?" I had to stop myself from laughing before explaining that I wasn't gay. In the end I wasn't really punished, just no allowance for a week, which wasn't too bad.

I've never been caught doing weed as I'm always careful with that. Ever since I started smoking cigarettes though I've been caught four times, mainly because I've started to smoke them more and more often and just got more complacent about it. The first time my mum caught me she told me this was the worst thing I could of ever done to her and she started crying and shit :/ It sucked, but I didn't get punished. She kinda got immune to it the next three times I was caught, but the last time I got caught she said if I get caught again she'll kick me out, so I smoke cigarettes like a ninja now.

I can't believe how understanding most of your parents are! My mum is a total nazi in comparison.


----------



## HouseFever

I has to convince my parents that i was not a crack head, when they found a home made bong.


----------



## kcfaerydust

hmmmm, let me see. most of my getting caught stories have happened when i was well beyond parental guidance age.

in high school i skated by with the occasional "im just really tired and need to go to bed. long night" with bloodshot eyes and most likely stinking of pot and alcohol.  i also played dumb when my mom discovered holes in the screen doors. (this is funny)  when i first started smoking pot, i thought for screens in a bowl you could use screen door screen.  lol - i didnt realize that they are mostly plastic.

the bad thing is that when i was a really heavy crackhead i would get high and speedy and chatty and end up calling my mom to shoot the shit.  after a while she would know when i was "on something" when i would call.  when i was spinning out of control from my crack use and depression, she came up to my apartment out of state to help me out.  i never said anything directly about drugs but i remember going out when she was there and calling every couple hours with some cockamamey story about where i was and what i was doing.  all the while she was cleaning my disgusting kitchen which included loads of dishes, which included many burnt and crusted spoons at the bottom of the sink.  she never said anything but i cringed inside when i remembered that they were there.  then i completely crashed out and my mom and my boyfriend ended up cleaning out my apartment and putting stuff in storage so i could be sent to the hospital and her being really sad because it was painfully evidant that i was deep into drugs.  not to mention random cereal boxes or movie cases with chore and pipes in them.  i even came home one thanksgiving after buying a shitload of rock and picking up a buddy.  we smoked all the way to my  house and had dinner with my relatives while smoking in my bathroom.  i was so dumb because i thought i was being smooth but it was obvious that i was fucked up.

how come most people really think they are being super smooth when fucked up  and interacting with the sober public?  i always seem to think that.

one time i was in the hospital and i needed my mom to bring me clothes and i forgot i had a pack of syringes in my duffel bag - doh!  needles are the breaking point for my mom.

now when i do my monthly adderall binges (yes, i am unfortunately at my moms house again and im waaay to old to be here but i needed a roof) i play off why i dont sleep or eat.  i used to be heavy into railing massive amounts of ritalin and my mom knew about that but i dont think she remembered that my doc know has me on adderall.  

ive ruined many holidays and special occassions by being spun out or wasted or doped up.  leaving me clueless and incredibly embarrassed that everyone there had to see me acting like a jackass.

i also play off my dope habit.  ill be nodding out or just high and shell say ive got that "doped up look" and ill just blame it on the medicine i take that makes me drowsy.  she knew i was shooting up for a while but thinks i stopped. long sleeves in summer are kinda stifiling.

it sucks getting busted by your parents - no matter what age you are.


----------



## tylerwashere

ugh, just got caught up in North Carolina on a family vacation. brought an oz of some super dank and double bagged it in my suitcase. i had my own room with my girlfriend and figured it was ok to smoke some bowls in my bathroom if i turned the vent on and used s sploof. i guess wrong. the vent led directly into my family members bathroom and i was caught when my little cousin asked what the sweet smell was. what a horrible situation


----------



## Rio Fantastic

shit!

just got caught by my mum for the FIFTH time for cigarettes

shes cutting off all money to me now 

but mostly im pissed cos i wont get a cig tonight


----------



## opy

My mum caught me once masturbating in a closet, she said "god, just finish it off"


----------



## drug_mentor

Rio Fantastic I guess you aren't as much of a ninja smoker as you thought!


----------



## Rio Fantastic

drug_mentor said:


> Rio Fantastic I guess you aren't as much of a ninja smoker as you thought!



I am a ninja SMOKER...shame I'm not so stealthy when choosing hiding places


----------



## drug_mentor

How old are you anyway? Threatening to kick your kid out for smoking cigarettes is fucked up imho, and I have been kicked out for smoking weed before.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

drug_mentor said:


> How old are you anyway? Threatening to kick your kid out for smoking cigarettes is fucked up imho, and I have been kicked out for smoking weed before.



I'm 17. 

That's pretty harsh man. How old were you? How did you cope?


----------



## drug_mentor

I was 17 at the time, I was given time to arrange accomodation and was working at the time. I was living with mum and she wasn't going to tell dad unless I moved with him.

It ended up I was going to live in this horrible boarding house in Noble Park and after she saw it she said she wouldn't tell dad if I moved in with him just so I wouldn't have to live in this shithole. The month before I was going to move there one of the residents was robbed and murdered by another resident.

So I just ended up at my dads house luckily, fuck knows how my life would of turned out had I moved there.


----------



## The Narrator

opy said:


> My mum caught me once masturbating in a closet, she said "god, just finish it off"



lol.

quoted for excellence.


----------



## Georgie25

shith3ad said:


> my parents also were home when i took a xanax and some beer and was sliding down the stairs one night...and passed out. they were on the phone with poison control.....that was a shitty night indeed.



You passed out WHILE sliding down the stairs? Hahaha.

Also, you need to stop getting caught so much. 

6 years of drug use and I've never been caught by the po-po or my parents and I shootup dope many times a day in their house.


----------



## oxyhydro

2 days before my birthday, found my safe, broke open the lock, inside they found 276 pills, of which were 30mg orxicodone, 80mg oxycontins, and an ancient 160mg oxycontin. 2 day before my b-day. FML.


----------



## JasonSmith

I got busted a couple months ago, not too great of a story. But I just got busted Monday morning I think it was.

So my brother has a friend in town, so my parents told me to live with one of my friends for 7-8 nights. So I figured out how long ecstasy stays in your system, and how long I'd have to flush it out, especially to the kind of drug tests my parents give me. So I say what the hell, take 1.5 pills Sunday night, expecting to see my parents about 7 days later. My mom told me to go home on Monday morning to talk to my dad about who knows what. I figured I would have to take a test. I took one, failed for MDMA and MDA. My dad was like "Wtf are those?" I was honest and told him I took a pill of E the night before. Told me to give him the keys to my car, and I'm getting checked into rehab in a couple days, and selling my car. When I asked why I'm going to rehab, he said I'm addicted to drugs. lol. I hadn't done anything in nearly 3 months, and I'm addicted? haha. He said any amount of drugs is too much. And drug addicts take too much drugs.


----------



## TwistedReality

^ Wait, your parents are actually checking you into rehab and selling your car because of a roll? Jesus, I thought my parents were a pain in the ass in high school.


----------



## Bomboclat

Wow JasonSmith, im sorry to hear that.
You're the first person i know who's parents ever went to the length of using the extended drug tests. Have you ever thought about showing your parents Erowid or Bluelight? You never know, it might help.

Best of luck to you man!


----------



## Roujaxian

ya im sorry to hear that JasonSmith.  Maybe showing them some truth may not be too bad?  Couldn't hurt at this point right?


----------



## morex

yeah, I know a guy who went to rehab for his "marijuana addiction."  Sorry to hear that

I've never been flat-out busted, but I was doing a mimosa hostilis extraction in my kitchen at 1 am, and I was boiling off some naptha.  Evidently it made the entire house smell like naptha, so my mom comes out and asks me what I'm doing.

I told her I was extracting caffeine from a "plant", and I showed her the final product the next day.  I think my parents know I do drugs, so she might have known I was extracting something more interesting than caffeine.


----------



## Sweet P

I once had a VERY close call with my parents. I was in my bedroom, smoking my pipe, when my mum suddenly knocked on the door. I quickly hid my pipe and my lighter under my bed. Mum came into the room, talked to me about something, and left. To my utter horror, I then turned and noticed a baggie (containing about a gram of meth) sitting on my bedside table! I'd completely forgotten it was still there. I don't think mum saw it, cos I would have been in the shit if she did. Unless she DID see it, and just didn't say anything... I mean, the bag looked pretty obvious sitting there on my table. Makes me wonder!


----------



## queenbee1127

BottleOfOxy said:


> Jason, my mom does that same shit... it's always POT POT POT, it actually annoys me more then all the random 'gateway drug' facts she always lists off




Haha my dad calls it "dope" and I'm always like Dad, if you went out on the street looking for "dope" you definitely wouldn't come home with marijuana, that's for sure!


----------



## JustaChippa

LOL, this isn't about me, but about my cousins, a story we still quote and laugh about!

Back in the eighties, their mom divorced their dad and married this douchebag named Ron.  My cousins despised him from the get-go and I could see why as soon as I met him: he was a smarmy fake wanna-be hippie who was really just a tool and he did little to engender respect.  I am sure living with him was a real "treat", and that is where this story comes from.

Ron and my aunt used to smoke pot along with everyone else in California in the 1980s, and my cousins had little to no supervision, and they also ran with a rougher crowd, so naturally they also smoked themselves some weed on occasion.  Well, one time, some of their friends came over, and the kids all found the parents' pot and smoked some!  

Ron came home, and called my cousin out to the living room, (imagine a very high-pitched man's voice here):  "Michelle?  MICHELLE?  What's THAT I smell?  GAWDDDDDDD_DAMMIT!  GAWDDDDDD-DAMMIT!  I buy you and your brother some Dorito's brand corn chips and some Pepsi, and I come home, and what do I find you doing?  SMO-KiNG MARIJUANA!  SMO-KING Marijuana!  Michelle, tell me, where did you get that MARIJUANA?"

My cousin:  "Um, from your STASH, Ron!"

To this day, all we have to do to stir up a laugh is to quote, "SMO-KING Marijuana!", or, "Dorito's brand corn chips", or, "GAAAWWWDDD-DAMMIT!"


----------



## Transcendence

^ For some reason I'm hearing Bill Cosby's voice there.


----------



## JustaChippa

Transcendence said:


> ^ For some reason I'm hearing Bill Cosby's voice there.



Hahahahaha!  However, The Cos is not and never could be the complete asshat that was The Ron!   

Ron used to make me buy him and my aunt Lucky brand beer.  It was this 3.2 alcohol content California Kool-Aid, and it came in these big boxes for like 5 bucks a case, back in the eighties.


----------



## orangelicker

Hello everyone. I was just reading through my old hilarious stories. And trying to think of any others I may have missed. I'm sure there are a few... but here's what happened recently.

My friend and I took a few things to summer camp. We had an oz of mids in a bag & baby food jar, 2 doses of peyote, a pillbottle of salvia, some blunt wraps, some cyclobenzaprines, and some ambiens.

The day I got home from summer camp, what was left in the stash box was most of the salvia, some blunt wraps, half the peyote and what was left of the pills. I got home and the first thing I unpacked was the stash box. Not thinking, I casually put it under some clothes in my room and went to take a shower. My mom immediately went through my shit. She found the box, took the salvia, peyote, and pills. She left the blunt wraps cuz she knew I could just go buy more.

She didn't say anything for a couple of days. Eventually it came up in conversation that she found "mushrooms and pot" (salvia/peyote) in my room.

I convinced her that it was definitely not pot, as pot comes in nugs and smells like pot... I told her that at camp we learned how to identify edible plants. The peyote was edible nuts and the salvia was Hemlock tree leaves that are used to brew a tea (for anyone who is wondering- there is hemlock the tree and hemlock the bush. They look very similar. Hemlock tree tea will only make you sweat; hemlock bush tea will probably kill you. It's what the witches used to "fly.")

I don't think she believed me.

In this conversation she also brought up the time I peed blood.

A few weeks ago I just woke up in the middle of the night and peed blood, passed out and fell. She apparently "looked it up on Erowid" and decided that DXM makes people pee blood. I informed her that acetaminophen, guafenesin or chlorpheniramine have been known to cause that... but dextromethorphan, no.

It's kind of sad that there's something wrong with my body but my mom thinks it's just drugs, especially since I haven't touched the dxm for a couple of years.

Anyway I'll hopefully think of another childhood adventure to share. Peace out & if you missed my original stories they're from like page 3 to 5 or around there. Definitely go read them I promise you will laugh.


----------



## tyrael

orangelicker said:


> Hello everyone. ..... Definitely go read them I promise you will laugh.



Haha, awesome post! A good story with actual facts. Nice! %)


----------



## orangelicker

Oh, I actually have a few stories about getting caught by the police, who then called my parents. So it's kind of like getting caught by my parents with the help of the popo.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was a Friday night and my dad was taking my little sister, her friend, and me to the amusement park. My friend Alex was supposed to meet up with me in the parking lot, so my dad and the two girls headed into the park. I immediately packed a bowl in my homemade one hitter and started smoking it at the far end of the parking lot, where there were no cars. After I got done with the pack, I looked up to see two security guards on bikes riding towards me. I guess I figured they wouldn't be able to do anything, so I didn't throw my shit (I SOOO should have...).

The conversation (keep in mind I'm pretty ripped and it's still hitting me...):

-"Hey, what are you doing over here?"
"Smoking a cigarette."
-"Do you have any left?"
"Yes."
-"How many?"
"...None."
"You don't smell like you were smoking a cigarette. What were you really smoking?"

At this point I fessed up hoping they'd let me go. As I was handing over the pipe and the small amount I had left of bud, the park cop rolls up 

They held me there and asked questions and everything. My pipe was the glass piece from an eyedropper. I had a piece of metal shoved down inside to stop the weed from falling through.

What sucks is, right before when I was hitting it, it got too hot and cracked. So when I gave it to the security guards to them it looked like a legit crack pipe. The cop continued to question me and I told him the straight up truth.

He was about to let me off... then his supervisor cop rolled up. So there I was with two cop cars and two security guards around me. Shit.

They took me to the security office and made me call my dad who was FURIOUS because they were 5 minutes away from getting into a haunted house inside. He had to come get me from the park station... and while he was there the cop decided to tell me that I should not be using my creative skills to create home made smoking devices.

They let me off with a 1 year ban from the park. Nothing else. And of course, I was yelled at for a long time by both my parents.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One evening, during my sophomore year in high school, my buddy Eric and I decided it would be a great idea to go into the woods in his neighborhood and set up a tent for the night. He said he had done it before and that it was no big deal. So, Eric, his girlfriend and I carried the tent and some other stuff on this trail that goes between two houses in his neighborhood. The woods were deep and we'd been back there quite a bit, but never overnight.

Anyway, we got our tent set up and everything. It began to get dark and Eric's girlfriend decided to leave before we started smoking. She was about to stay but ended up leaving. So Eric and I took out our quarter of "Indian Lights" for which we had just paid $60, and hotboxed the tent. After a few bowls we went outside, high as fuck, and attemped to make a fire.

We were sitting around the soon-to-be firepit when we heard rustling coming from behind us. We looked at each other and decided it must be an animal. Then we heard it again, and then it stopped. The noise continued every few moments and we continued to assume it was a deer or something.

Then a circle of 6 flashlights appeared... five police officers and an undercover. FUCK!

They immediately went into the tent and said "You can get high just going in there."

They separated us and questioned us. Eric told them we had a joint, I denied everything. I was so high. Eventually they got it out of me that we smoked and I kept changing my story.

"What did you smoke out of?"
"A tin foil bowl..."

Then later, again:
"What was it made of?"
"...........Glass"

That was funny when I said that. Anyway, they had a very hard time finding anything on us. They searched for about 20 minutes and couldn't find anything. I didn't know where it was cuz Eric has stashed it somewhere. They kept asking me "WHERES THE PIPE?" and I continued to answer "I don't know."

They threatened to take me to jail for lying. I continued to say "I don't know."

Then they got smart and decided to ask Eric. He immediately answered them and showed them that it was right under the tarp of the tent.

So, they made us call our parents, pack up our shit and carry it out to the street. Our parents got to take us home.

Apparently some bitch neighbor saw us going in the woods and had called the cops on us. I don't think it was necessary to have 6 police officers. Oh well.

I lost my phone for a year and lots of other stuff that I don't remember. Punishment is a blur to me. & I went through a diversion program, got 12-15 hours of community service and lots of drug tests. Dad was furious lol.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

allllrrriiightt, i got a brand new one, just happened about fifteen minutes ago and the first thing i could think of was this thread, haha.

Waiting for somebody to call me back about gettin' a few oxy's me and two other friends were chilling in a parking lot by the highway. i had a zip on me (of shwagggs so it was dense as fuck and looked like less than a half) and about 60 bucks, my friend had 4 g's of headies and like 70 bucks, and my last friend had a dime bag (in his shoe) a nitrous cracker and a lil bit of salvia (the last two aren't illegal at all i know but just listing all the paraphernalia etc.

Any way.... cops roll into the parking lot and my friends are just like 'what the fuck', and i'm just chilling like, 'they aren't gonna do shitttttt, they're just looping around". so they loop around and come back to my car, park behind me blocking me in almost and both cops get out and go to both sides of my car. They ask for our id's and not wanting to look like douchebags i give him my licesnse, one kids gives his permit, and the kid with the salvia gives his school id cause they're both stupid and haven't even gotten their licenses yet (just cause they had both gotten in driving related trouble). They run all the shit and one recognizes one of the kids with me and knows he's "bad news bears" or whatever the fucking cops say. So they ask me to step out of the car so they can talk with me, and not wanting to look suspicious and knowing that they couldn't legally search us i hopped out with my zip in one pocket and my cell phone in the other.
"hey officer what is the problem?" i say
and he shoots back "what do you have in your pockets, man? cause if you let me know right now i mean a little pot we can just throw away but you gotta tell me the truth right now." Obviously assuming he's bullshitting me i say;
"um, i have nothing officer, all i have in my pockets is" (i pull out my cell phone) "just my phone" and i proceed to pat down my pockets to try to make it look like nothing is there, and he reaches out and squeezes my zip that is in my pocket and then turns me around and pulls it out of my pocket and pulls my hands together like he's about to go for his hand cuffs! I proceed to squirm (i dont' wanna full on break away and get assaulting an officer or whatever bullshit they would throw on me) and start to scream shit like, "i didn't DO anything" and "you can't search me like this" knowing that it was all illegal.

He then says the gayest shit that i will never forget "YOU ROLLED THE DICE MAN, YOU ROLLED THE DICE AND LOST!"

So i'm brought to the cop car and told to sit down in the back seat, but with the doors open so i'm thinking this is pretty chill, also kinda wishing i just gave them the zip of schwaggs cause all this shit isn't worth that cheap ass shit. I plead with them for a little about how it's not like i killed someone etc. and then they question my friends (but don't really look and find nothing on them) and they search my cars (and there's nothing in there, although i did scare my friend when one of the officers picks up some surf wax in a baggy and my friend though it was like an 8 ball chunk of blow haha).

They continue to tell me that they should arrest me and i'm not saying shit about their little illegal search cause they keep saying that nothing is set in stone and they may let me go. He asks me how much 'weight' the ounce is and i say "uhhh about 13 grams probally a little less", and its' dense as hell so it looks it like it. Finally i have to call my parents and after about 20 tries of neither of them picking up the cops tell me to pour the weed on the ground of the parking lot and grind it up until it's all gone (which was surprisingly fun cause that bud was bunk and i've never gotten to destroy an entire zip before, haha) and they leave messages for my parents and tell me that they are gonna call them later too. So i have to go home and explain the entire incident to my dad which i pretty much have to do weekly with some shit, and my mom is sure to be really pissed when she gets home too.

So, in short i realize that what they did was illegal and if they wanted to seriously arrest me nothing would have stuck, but the problem was that my parents were sure to find out regardless and that was all i really cared about. So even though they broke the law there is nothing i can really do because i wasn't arrested and no action was really taken, but they called my parents so i'm fucked anyway.

FUCK THE PO-LICE
(especially the ones that think they're cool not arresting you even when they broke the law too)


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

BottleOfOxy said:


> i'm just chilling like, 'they aren't gonna do shitttttt
> 
> ...
> 
> He then says the gayest shit that i will never forget "YOU ROLLED THE DICE MAN, YOU ROLLED THE DICE AND LOST!"



Bahaha, I can hear both of these in my head and they're hilarious as hell.


----------



## Rio Fantastic

BottleOfOxy said:


> He then says the gayest shit that i will never forget "YOU ROLLED THE DICE MAN, YOU ROLLED THE DICE AND LOST!"





That gave me a good laugh xD


----------



## tyrael

Where are you from BottleOfOxy? In Australia the cops can search you if they have "warranted suspicion". It's basically up to the coppers discretion.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

i'm in the United States in connecticut, and they can basically do that here too. but today i was arguing with my dad about like "what if i got arrested" and he reminded me that they could easy pull that shit off in court, just saying they asked to my get out of my car just to talk to me and wanted to check me for weapons to be safe and incidentally found the "POT". If i had kept it in my car i think that i could have warded them off... maybe, it would have at least been full on illegal for them to search my car. I'm still just relived that i didn't get arrested and didn't have those oxy's we were gonna get on me, and also that my friends didn't get in trouble too (although it was kinda my friends fault i got searched cause the cops know him and that he's 'trouble').


----------



## edit123

I only really got "caught" once. I was 18, visiting my hometown and staying with my dad for a week. My boyfriend and I had been smoking weed in my room and I guess I'd left the light on when we went out, so my dad went in to turn off the light and saw the bong on the dresser. When I got back, the conversation when something like this:

"So, I went to turn the light off in your room and I saw a bong."
"Oh. Yeah. That."
"Yeah. That."
"Yeah."
"Just be smart, okay?"
"Of course."
"Okay, what sounds good for dinner?"

My dad is pretty awesome and laid back. He doesn't really approve of any drug use, but he's always respected my independence and I guess he figures that if he's not bailing me out of jail and checking me into rehab, he's not going to meddle.

My mom, on the other hand, is very anti-drug and has recently become convinced that I'm a heroin addict. She bases this assumption on the fact that both my step-brothers have struggled with heroin addiction...so somehow that means that I, too, am a junkie. I've never done heroin. I tell her this. She doesn't believe me. She interrogates me about every little bruise or blemish in my arms/hands. I had a burn from touching a hot pan on my thumb, and she saw it and asked if I got it "cooking dope." She's a crazy person. It's ridiculous.


----------



## TwistedReality

edit123 said:


> I had a burn from touching a hot pan on my thumb, and she saw it and asked if I got it "cooking dope." She's a crazy person.



Hahaha, priceless.


----------



## cl_sullivan

One time me and my mate were chillin at his house abit watchin sum TV and he had of bud so we were like lets go have some cones in your garage cause your parents are at work all day. We went out there and hit sum bongs had a couple each before my mates ears suddenly prick up. He was like fuck my mums home so we drop the bong in the corner and cover it and leg it out as we walk out (bent as fuck) His mum was like what were you doin in there and for some reason I blurted out "we were playin ping pong". Only problem is he doesnt have a ping pong table. I knew we were fucked now. But to my surprise she was just like ohh k i just gotta grab sum stuff and im off again. Im assuming and hoping she got ping pong mixed up with pool (cause he has a pool table).


----------



## cl_sullivan

The time I actually got caught was after a mates party I had a saddy in my pocket. The next day my dad was putting some washing on and came out this is how it went
"are these your jeans?' 
"yea" 
"whats this then" (points to saddy) 
"................... i got nothin"
"cant blame that on your sister now can you"
He didnt seem to mind much which i thought was pretty good but i knew my mum would kill me. About a week passed and I didnt understand they hadnt said anything. So i was driving with my dad one day and asked him if he eva told mum. He said he didnt know how to bring it up and left it too late and was scared to tell her now haha. He just said try to keep it a secret and if she finds out dont tell her that I know. 

He also said he wanted me to stop smoking and drinking until i finish high school but followed that up with "but i know that wont happen"

Note: the whole sis thing is cause my sister did alot of drugs (weed, MDMA, K, ciggies, grog) and i used to blame everything on her (ciggies, weed, grog) when my rents found stuff on me.


----------



## drug_mentor

^ Pretty rat to put your sister in it because you can't fess up to your own actions man.


----------



## cl_sullivan

Haha nar my sister is out of school and lives by herself but occasionally stays with us. They know she smokes but dont care cause shes outta home and shit but would go crazy at me while im still at school.


----------



## clonicjerk

1200 mg of DXM.
1 Mother.
1 Ambulance ride to emergency.
Memories for a lifetime. :D
Ohh yeah.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

nahhhh he seems like an alright guy.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

My parents stole my steroids and then thought I was addicted to them when I went ape shit. I couldn't finish the cycle without proper post cycle therapy, could I?


----------



## cl_sullivan

BottleOfOxy said:


> ^^dick.



How am I a dick she knows I blame it on her cause parents dont care what she does shes 21. I rekon its better me blaming it on her no one getting in trouble than me fessin up and gettin killed by my parents.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

ahhh i take it back then, i was under the impression that she got in trouble instead of you, not just eliminating the trouble. sorry buddy.


----------



## Khadijah

BottleOfOxy said:


> He then says the gayest shit that i will never forget "YOU ROLLED THE DICE MAN, YOU ROLLED THE DICE AND LOST!"



LLLLL OOHH LLLL.....

Hahaha I laughed so hard when I read that cuz i can just picture the cop saying that, I laughed then i laughed again when i re read it cuz its just so funny and sounds so true. ahh thanks for the good stories yo


Today my moms found the bill from the hospital when i OD'd  I told her i passed out becuz i use to pass out alot. I was mad as fuck. I told them i had  a different address and to send it there and i get it sent to this address instead. they fucked up. now i oew 500 dollars for a 2 minute ambulance ride 4 blocks long.....The place i was at is literaly like one right turn away from the ER they took me to. O well, its cool she didnt sweat. Catchin my court notice for Possession of 48 bags of Heroin for Paterson Superior Court was pretty fucked tho......She love to  read my mail


----------



## cl_sullivan

BottleOfOxy said:


> ahhh i take it back then, i was under the impression that she got in trouble instead of you, not just eliminating the trouble. sorry buddy.



Haha yeah didnt explain that too well was fairly bent at the time so wasnt concetrating


----------



## !_MDMA_!

cl_sullivan said:


> The time I actually got caught was after a mates party I had a saddy in my pocket. The next day my dad was putting some washing on and came out this is how it went
> "are these your jeans?'
> "yea"
> "whats this then" (points to saddy)
> "................... i got nothin"
> "cant blame that on your sister now can you"
> He didnt seem to mind much which i thought was pretty good but i knew my mum would kill me. About a week passed and I didnt understand they hadnt said anything. So i was driving with my dad one day and asked him if he eva told mum. He said he didnt know how to bring it up and left it too late and was scared to tell her now haha. He just said try to keep it a secret and if she finds out dont tell her that I know.
> 
> He also said he wanted me to stop smoking and drinking until i finish high school but followed that up with "but i know that wont happen"
> 
> Note: the whole sis thing is cause my sister did alot of drugs (weed, MDMA, K, ciggies, grog) and i used to blame everything on her (ciggies, weed, grog) when my rents found stuff on me.



whats saddy

----------------
Now playing: Drake - Man Of The Year Ft. Lil Wayne
via FoxyTunes


----------



## leiphos

A few times my mom bothered me about smoking weed in my room, and I always apologized. Then one time she knocked on my door right after a smoke, and I was half-way through an awful LSA trip - feeling moody, depressed, confused and bitter - and she said that if I smoked again in my room she'd kick me out of the house for good. So I said "Ok, I'm sorry." 

But a few seconds after she closed my door, I was on my feet, charging out into the hallway and storming into her bedroom. I retorted her argument vigorously (I think...) in my intoxicated state and somehow got her to stand down (I think...). 

The reason I assume I was successful is because later that night she apologized for yelling at me and the very next morning my dad told me I was allowed to smoke in my room as long as I was careful with the fire aspect of it (i.e. "Don't Set Our House On Fire!"). Ever since, my mom hasn't complained. In fact, she has even encouraged me to smoke weed (especially in times when I was drinking heavily, for she feels weed is safer and less unhealthy than alcohol).

I'm really proud of myself for arguing back, I just wish I could remember how I pulled it off...


----------



## VerbalTruist

morex said:


> yeah, I know a guy who went to rehab for his "marijuana addiction."  Sorry to hear that



There was some asshole in my rehab that was there for a marijuana addiction and the occasional oxy.  Ten junkies an alchie and some fucking kid who was whining about not being able to be normal without being high.

Marijuana addicts... I dunno, about the rest of them, but this guy needed a world change or something.


----------



## DaBricks

Yeah I remember living at home going to high school trying to party without getting caught.  Some thing would always happen to fuck it up. The funniest time my pops went away and I stayed home getting fuckin wasted all weekend havin people over and throwing down.  Well I had a friend stay and make sure we cleaned up everything, shit we spent like three hours cleaning  and when we were done I'm like fuck man I'm missing my shit, and we searched for like another hour looking for this bundle that went MIA.  Finally we gave up and figured that we threw it out or something cruised down to P-town and re-up'd got wasted and forgot all about it and went to myfriends house to chill out.  Now I get this call from my dad like an hour later and he's all like what the fuck is wrong with you, I'm like what, he's says he found my dope, my dad is kinda hip to shit so he knew exactly what it was, umm what dope I say, he's like stupid I found your bundle on the front steps.  Haha I'm like fuck I was looking for that shit everywhere, and then I got the whole I thought you were done blah blah your going to rehab blah blah you know the deal.  Fuckin shit right on the front steps go figure.


----------



## Khadijah

When you a dopehead, eventually u get caught so many times by ur parents that u just dont remember anymore...It becomes somethin that u dont even really think that much of, and thats sad


----------



## DaBricks

I feel ya on that one, shit just this past week my mom borrowed my car and I forgot I had a set in a bag under the seat I had no clue that shit was there and she found it I swore she planted that shit but your def right as to how desensitized I have become to the whole ohh we found you out shit and it is sad because I know it kills my mom to know I'm like this. Lacey sorry to hear about your boy Steve.  I've even started to forget my people who have died that post you and PL hit me hard a whole bunch of fucked up shit came flooding back I guess I'm just waiting in line for my number to be called as well, now serving number 31! SAD


----------



## Damien

euphoricnod said:


> There was some asshole in my rehab that was there for a marijuana addiction and the occasional oxy.  Ten junkies an alchie and some fucking kid who was whining about not being able to be normal without being high.
> 
> Marijuana addicts... I dunno, about the rest of them, but this guy needed a world change or something.


----------



## MistaJeff

I've been caught a few times for drinking and smoking. For a short period when I was 18 my parents actually allowed me to smoke weed in my room. Once my mom came into my room after I had just smoked a bong load. I was high as shit and laughing at her. I think this is the only time I actually didn't try to act sober when I was stoned around my mother. I had been burning incense so I guess she couldn't smell the weed but my bong was sitting right on the bookshelf by my bed. She saw it and asked me if I was about to smoke. I laughed my ass off at her. I miss those times. Now I have to be cloak and dagger about everything. Luckily I smoke less. 

A few times I've been caught in the act. Smoking weed out of a bong or a bubbler. I BSed my way out of that shit by telling my parents it was tobacco, they're dumb as hell some times. My dad even sniffed the bowl in my bubbler that had charred weed in it and said "That's not the new type of tobacco that gets you high is it? (I'm pretty sure he was thinking about things like spice but he's ignorant about drugs)" "All tobacco gets you high, thats the point of it" I told him and he left. I'm sure it helped that one night when I didn't have enough tobacco to roll a cig I smoked it out of my bubbler. He walked in on me and I proved it was tobacco.


----------



## hexxx

^ Your parents know more than they let on, dude. They probably like "thank God, it's not crack or meth!". I know mine pretty much pretended like they were dumb and then told me later they knew what was potting (or who at least). Things worse than weed they will try rationalize like E's, especially acid because for some reason to them (or at least mine) there is nothing worse except maybe PCP and heroin. 

Of course yours might be different, I thought my parents were absolute angels, completely naive and oblivious to drugs until my dad told me about his friends and how his best friend used to sell shit like acid and how he had to stop my mom from eating the special brownies this guy made to sell because she thought they were just normal brownies this guys mother had made for them, how his other friends used to shoot dope, hilarities ensuing after walking in on them etc. 

I still haven't really seen anyone first hand inject themselves (with anything besides roids - obviously not IV) which means my old man probably had some wild parties back in the late 70's just before I was born. This is back in a very conservative time and environment although there are worse places (even today) I'd imagine. And my dad isn't like a rebel or hippy, he's actually quite conservative as parents go.  

Parents also know that condemning you to do something is another way of saying "do this as much as you can to prove a point to yourself that you do what you want". Within reason but yeah, what do you do when your parents absolutely forbid you to do something after you are 16+ years old? You prove that you're an adult and you do what you want, right? As long as it isn't hurting any one besides you (and the penalties aren't extreme like getting kicked out or sent to rehab / sold off to slavery whatever). So they turn a blind eye and make plans to find where your stash is so they can get some later on, or I'm sure some do.


----------



## MistaJeff

^^ My parents are kind of ok with me smoking as long as I keep it out of their house, which I don't but its only on a small scale (I never have more than a gram or two). But they insisted on drug testing me to let me drive my car (they own it of course). After about a month of testing positive for thc I told them "I don't want the car anymore, I'm not going to test clean". So they stopped testing me, not having a car isn't too bad either. I long board places now and that's good exercise.


----------



## JoshE

The first drug i got busted with was weed. I had rolled a few joint's earlier on in the day and finished work at 1pm, got home and dad doesn't usually finish work until 4pm, so i thought i was all good, lit it up, was half way through it and i heard the front door open then shut..

There was so much smoke in my room, i couldn't even see the other side of my bedroom, and then heard a knock at the door. I thought fuck it, I'm busted, opened the door and dad was standing there smiling.. He said "look i don't have a problem with you smoking dope, but don't let your mother find out and don't do it in the house." I was fucking surprised big time, but then he went on to tell me that our family background is dutch, and that he lived in Amsterdam for 4 years when he was younger..So that figures 


I actually didn't get caught with Ecstasy, but my family has a pretty good idea that i do it.. I went to a rave one night, drove there, had an awesome time and was also off chops, decided to drive home at 8am in the morning (rave was only 10mins away from home) and hadn't even got to the front door yet when mum come's running up to me asking me where i had been..My pupil's were massive, must have looked like an owl, i said "look don't ask question's cause I'm tired as hell and am going to bed, Goodnight" She grabbed me on the arm and said "its morning you dick".... 

Fuck that experience - never again


----------



## hexxx

^ lol @ it's morning, you dick. Classic! Your mom calling you a dick is pretty funny. Like one of your mates being pushy.

I would  (and still do) say good night to my parents at 12pm/1pm/2pm/3pm whatever time I get home and go to bed. If they ever reminded me otherwise I'd remind them that it's morning somewhere in the world.

My dad used to fetch us from raves or clubs from about 15 years old and we don't get drivers licenses until we're 18 here. But I had a choice, the next morning at 6am or 12am earlier that night... hmm tough decision since you'd be lucky to get in by 10pm at most places! Of course I'd load the car full of friends and we'd normally come back TRIPPING our asses off with sunlight melting through the car windows and turning the clouds green and purple while UFOs battled on the horizon as my dad morphed into and out of a chariot driver while steering the car (or van if there was a lot of us). My friends and I used to try our hardest to make each other laugh.. God knows what he thought was going on, because we were holding in hysterical laughter 99% of the time and probably had tears streaming down our cheeks and were probably alternating between bright shades of red and pink... And this carried on all through the next day in front of my parents or younger brothers who probably also thought "WTF they been smoking?" But sometimes they'd also become participants / targets (unwitting mostly) in our crazy escapades. The worst times were the first few times clubbing because my dad would only give one choice, 12am and normally we'd only score at 9pm so 12am came and we'd be practically peaking and at the virge of insanity when we'd leave and have to drive back with an authority figure sitting next to you turning into Darth Vader.. or something equally bizarre.  I was better with my own parents than my friend's parents though, because some were particularly strict (esp for parents that allowed their underage kid to go clubbing) and would interrogate us and be known to say weird things. 

Some of my friends tried to follow suite but only 1 other guy managed to keep it up on a regular basis but he was probably the naughtiest fucking kid I ever knew and his parents were probably just happy he wasn't in jail. The others parents either forbid their kids to go to these "terrible places" after the first few times they fetched us and got a car and house full of teenagers tripping their asses off running around like loons freshly escaped from the local asylum.  

But most of the time the parents were just too lazy to get up at 5.30am on a Sat or Sun morning to come fetch their son and his tripping fool friends from a night club 20m away and then have to deal with us the next day before our parents came and fetched us.

And then there's the time I brought a strange girl home one night, both of us were fucked out of our trees on MDMA and she decided it would be a good idea to talk to my dad for a while in the kitchen where he was standing as we got in, instead of being introduced and following me to my room quickly, lol. Even tried to lead her by her hand and she wouldn't come with, carried on talking! My dad was just smiling as I did this, lol. I gave her shit for that one, damn that was bad. At least I didn't really have to explain anything, since I avoided my parents the next day and the next. I met her mom while I was also fucked after partying the night fucked, but I just exchanged a few pleasantries and got the fuck out of dodge before she realized I was chewing on my own tongue / cheek lining and not bubblegum or something to that effect. I eventually figured the mother care that we took shit. But my dad sure as hell did / does, at least if I am taking or not

I also came home one morning at about 7am and my dad asked me if I could help him with some engineering work which we both were working on because he had to see a client on very short notice, and then stood behind me watching me type about 150 lines of low level firmware source code at about 4,000,000,000 words / minute in 15m with zero mistakes or spelling errors including calculations done without a calculator. He must have thought "damn gotta get me some of that shit!" I had sweat dripping off my forehead onto the keyboard as I typed, mostly from a combination of the pressure of getting the fuck out of there before he noticed and from the MDMA I had dropped about 1.5hrs earlier. He said the routine that I did for him worked as well haha. He wouldn't have asked for my help if he wasn't quite confident that I knew what I was doing (since it was mostly my code I was using) even the day after.

I'm pretty sure those were all busts, but my dad just didn't say anything, my mom would have if she had been out and about, she's much more observant and will at least make it obvious she knows somethings up. Like if she smells weed in a room she'll say "who's been smoking weed?" He is probably as unobservant to detail as I am, so I may have gotten away with some, but still definitely not all those times. I think the sweat dripping onto the keyboard and the friendly girl in the kitchen with her eyes shaking and rolling back would have probably been almost def busts. Even to him. 

lol, good times...


----------



## immanuel can

my mom found a cut-off end of a straw in my pocket while doing my laundry. my dad asked me later what i was "tootin'." at the time i had never heard that word and had no clue what he was talking about. they weren't happy. i ended up getting my phone and car taken away for quite some time and was given a curfew.


----------



## kzorro

^ I had that happen in march, and I was put in an outpatient program because of it. 

Immediately after I got out of that program I went back to using but I was being much more cautious when I used so I had convinced them that I was 70 days sober. Then on vacation my mom walked into my room while I was in the middle of doing a line of suboxone. That was extra lame, because 1) I had locked the door but I didn't know that the locks had been disabled and 2) because she knocked before she entered and I told her to hold on because I was changing, but she still walked in. After this I told her I had only relapsed for the first time at 62 days sober and she believed me. Then she called my dad who I live with and told him about the situation, so he and my stepmom decided that was a good enough reason to tear through my room in search of other drugs and paraphernalia and they found a pipe, some razors and some lame smoking blend (not a spice or spice alike). As a result of this I'm forced to go into a residential care facility for probably 4 months, but maybe longer depending on which one has a bed opening the soonest. 

Also they took my prescription for temazepam and dispense it to me nightly, which up til last night was actually not that bad. I'd just save em up til I had enough pills to get me high, and this makes me use less compulsively and I don't run out of my pills early


----------



## Candy_Raver

Parents were emptying out trash in my room, I'm too lazy to do it myself. They accidentally found a barrel of used syringes. Was surprised they didn't notice the vial of morphine. Nothing was said, they just walked away. 
Syringes was used to inject liquid morphine ampules. 
Later on when questioned, the excuse was, " I injured my back, and am using syringes to inject pain medication for pain relief, my back really hurts" 

They believed me, just told me don't inject your medications, instead take the pills instead. After that I hid my stuff better, and not get caught again. 

-PLUR


----------



## gbrown182

i think i was about 17 at the time and i was coming home after a night of doing E and i bought a nice bag of pills on the way home. I got inside and notice that my family is having a little get together with a bunch of family and friends (at this point i am very cracked out and very very tired) 

So i try to get to my room with out being noticed, but ofcourse as soon as i open the door my mom calls me into the kitchen were a bunch of my family are standing around helping my mom cook and etc. When i got into the kitchen the smell of what ever they were cooking almost made be barf right there but i held it down some how.She asks me for the keys to the car as i pull out the keys i see my bag of E falling out of my pocket...the baggy hits the ground and about 30 pills go all over the floor. the whole house went silent the look on my moms face i was scared for my life =p before i could say anything i puked EVERYWHERES.

So thats how my parents found out i did drugs -___- (sorry if this is hard to read, my vision is fucked atm)


----------



## Eagleman

My stepdad had a wooden tobacco pipe hidden in his dresser. I had just started smoking weed and didn't have a pipe of my own, so I used to snake his pipe when I had some bud to smoke. Anyway I always cleaned it good with rubbing alcohol after each session and never got caught, but one time I had smoked like a quarter-ounce out of it and suffice to say was extremely stoned; my stepdad came home early so I panicked and threw the pipe back in his sock drawer without cleaning it. It sat there for a couple weeks unnoticed and I forgot about it.
One day he approached me and said "Why do all my socks and underwear smell like dope?" It was downhill from there.


----------



## Damien

gbrown182 said:


> i think i was about 17 ...



That sounds incredibly intense. What kind of punishment did you receive? What did your family say/think?


----------



## Khadijah

kzorro said:


> ^ I had that happen in march, and I was put in an outpatient program because of it.
> 
> Immediately after I got out of that program I went back to using but I was being much more cautious when I used so I had convinced them that I was 70 days sober. Then on vacation my mom walked into my room while I was in the middle of doing a line of suboxone. That was extra lame, because 1) I had locked the door but I didn't know that the locks had been disabled and 2) because she knocked before she entered and I told her to hold on because I was changing, but she still walked in. After this I told her I had only relapsed for the first time at 62 days sober and she believed me. Then she called my dad who I live with and told him about the situation, so he and my stepmom decided that was a good enough reason to tear through my room in search of other drugs and paraphernalia and they found a pipe, some razors and some lame smoking blend (not a spice or spice alike). As a result of this I'm forced to go into a residential care facility for probably 4 months, but maybe longer depending on which one has a bed opening the soonest.
> 
> Also they took my prescription for temazepam and dispense it to me nightly, which up til last night was actually not that bad. I'd just save em up til I had enough pills to get me high, and this makes me use less compulsively and I don't run out of my pills early




wait, wat? You got in trouble for suboxone? I dont understand...You got sent to rehab for doing suboxone? Or was it that they knew you had to be using real opiates since you would only use sub if u was sick from dope? I dont get it. The way your post sounds is that you had a suboxone problem and was supposed to be gettin clean from sub and then relapsed on sub?? or did u use dope/opiates, get clean from that, then relapse and use sub to kick and when your moms seen u diong sub she realized that u had been doing dope/opiates Im mad confused


----------



## kzorro

lacey k said:


> wait, wat? You got in trouble for suboxone? I dont understand...You got sent to rehab for doing suboxone? Or was it that they knew you had to be using real opiates since you would only use sub if u was sick from dope? I dont get it. The way your post sounds is that you had a suboxone problem and was supposed to be gettin clean from sub and then relapsed on sub?? or did u use dope/opiates, get clean from that, then relapse and use sub to kick and when your moms seen u diong sub she realized that u had been doing dope/opiates Im mad confused



I am a trash can of a drug user. That is what I went to rehab for, to get clean from everything. When I relapsed I was using coke, weed, heroin, sub... anything really. I was never dependent on sub or any other opiate. I was doing the suboxone to catch a buzz. So my mom walked in on me getting high basically. Does that answer your question?


----------



## gbrown182

Damien said:


> That sounds incredibly intense. What kind of punishment did you receive? What did your family say/think?



They made me move away to a diffrent province to my aunt and uncles house for a year . Then i had pretty big talk with them about how drugs are a part of my life and how i am responisble about it and test my pills and etc and gave them a bunch of info about drugs,drug culture, why i do drugs, what drugs i do and how drugs made me a better person. Now im back at home (18 now) and things between my parents and me are better then they were before.


----------



## bingey

lacey k said:


> When you a dopehead, eventually u get caught so many times by ur parents that u just dont remember anymore...It becomes somethin that u dont even really think that much of, and thats sad




quoted for truth


really sad how much you have to hurt some people for no reason at all (or all the reasons its a bit like breathing)


----------



## teethmarks

great thread.

my girlfriend moved in with me when her parents bought a house in south jersey; we had plans to save money and find a place.  back then i was not using heroin but she knew i used occasionally.  fast forward to april the night the devils got knocked out of the playoffs.  before the game she put the screws in me about using.  i had been using, she knew, and all of a sudden she "did not sign up for this."  flipped the script.

unfortunately for me she was just starting her period and very emotional.  i left her crying and emotional to go watch the game with my boy.  well while i was gone she told my parents everything. the next day i was confused as to why my dad wanted to meet me for lunch.  well horrible scene him crying and all the worry in someones soul you could imagine.  i felt betrayed and upset for her bringing that worry on my dad and inevitably my family.

i was unemployed at the moment so he put me to work at a plant in paterson.

fast forward to two weeks ago.  i lapsed and my girl and i had an argument about it.  i guess we were a little too loud.  the next day i use before work, roast a bowl and have a cig only to show up and find my dad waiting for me.  he had heard everything we were arguing about and put the screws in me about getting help.  all the worry returned.  so horrible, having other people worry about your well being.


----------



## immanuel can

gbrown182 said:


> She asks me for the keys to the car as i pull out the keys i see my bag of E falling out of my pocket...the baggy hits the ground and about 30 pills go all over the floor. the whole house went silent the look on my moms face i was scared for my life =p before i could say anything i puked EVERYWHERES.
> 
> So thats how my parents found out i did drugs -___- (sorry if this is hard to read, my vision is fucked atm)



holy shit. that's quite the story you have. i think you just officially won for having the most ridiculous one yet. the throwing up bit really makes it a classic. seriously though, i can totally imagine this whole scenario in my head and it must have freaked the shit out of you. i know it definitely would have with me, anyway, especially with the whole family there and whatnot like that.

that was a harsh punishment i think making you move out like that, especially considering it was their first time catching you. but that's great that it all seemed to work out for you for the better. i'm 22 and i think my parents and i have somewhat of a loose understanding when it comes to my drug use, but it's not quite as honest as you have established. i'm curious to know though what exactly you told them for how drugs _make you a better person_.


----------



## prsnmalam

i use xanax,codeine,dihydrocodeine,dxm my parents dont realy care as long as they are pharms for some reason.even im only 15 btw and my mom gets xanaxes from me!


----------



## lukw10

ChexMix said:


> Anyway, my parents know I smoke so I don't have to worry about them ratting on me/getting in shit. N's rents know HE smokes too so I doubt they cared much anyway. I thought I was going to die from trying not to laugh *at the '460' comment* though.. x)



shouldn't it be "420"?


----------



## Damien

I think that's why he was laughing.


----------



## maloxx

this one happened very recently, me and friends X and Y were drinking and hanging at friend X's house, we had a few too many and friend X puked all over his basement, we did a quick cleanup and his dad came down to find out what was going on, me and Y have a quick talk with X's dad and he goes upstairs to sleep (we knew he busted us but, hey, expect the worst hope for the best) and we went to sleep, wake up, 9 in the morning and his dad comes down, he starts talking about innocuous stuff, all of the sudden out of the blue he says "So were you boys drinking last night?" the pause lasted several minutes, I've been trying to pretend I'm asleep for the conversation (for obvious reasons) but as soon as X said "Yeeeessss" with the sketchiest voice ever I just burst out laughing, in the end nothing serious happened, but Y stopped going to X's house because he was afraid of X's parents reaction (they didn't even tell my parents whom they are friends with) although I did lose an expensive wallet to puke 

also we later learned that we drank so much that you could smell the alcohol throughout the house


----------



## jimsthelizardking

*a realization far to late*

i have found everysones stories to be quite compelling and entertaining and then i started thinking about the fact that i hadnt been caught in a while and how much contraband was in my room and was just waiting to be found by a invasive parent. i was at my moms house while thinking this and all the shit was at my dads and i wouldnt be there for several days so i began to become paranoid about my dad doing things he wouldnt normally do like clean my room on a whim or some shit like that. well when i finally get home to my dads, you guessed, i found all my contraband nicely assembled on the floor. it was a lovely collection of makeshift bong and pipes, several  g bags of cashed weed, 20 or so beer bottles, an empty bottle of old man kentucky bourbon, and two hits of high grade acid. standing over the collection i was actually quite proud because it had taken me some time to amass such a rediculous amount of things that you would never want your parent to see. my dad wasnt going to be home from work for about an hour so i gathered up everything, except for the acid tabs which i restashed, and threw it in the dumpster outside. then  i sweat it out patiently on the couch for what seemed like a day. finally my dads truck comes rolling in the drive way and i prep my self for the harshest punishment in my life. the door opens. my heartbeat accelerates. and in walks my dad, stoned as a motherfucker. i couldnt  believe it, it sat down on the couch next to me and started laughing and asked me if i had found the stuff he laid out nicely on the floor. i was still shaking and terrified even though my dad was being totally laxadazical about the situation. i kept all this shit in a big trunk in my closet which also contained some guitar cables that me and my dad shared, so after misplacing his he decided to look for mine and then proceeded to stumble upon the mess of things i had hid in my room. after telling me this he admitted to smoking the joint that he had taken from my chest right before pulling in the driveway. i didnt get in any trouble he just said i was a dumbass for letting all that stuff collect in my room for so long. since the incident we have become much closer and even smoked together several times. theres no real moral to the story except clean your fucking rooms before you parents get nosy!


----------



## Casezilla

I love the thread.  Wow.

My story is that I was never caught with actual drugs, just drinking, unfortunately.  Would've been better if it was pot (I am waiting to get caught with that, I'd tell my parents, but it's too awkward.  I just want to tell them so I don't have to hide it.  I keep it in a drawer with a pipe, right in the front of the drawer for them to open some day and fine). 

I got caught drinking becuase myself and friends were out at about 2 AM, and making noises, and someone called the cops on us.  The cops found us, and called up my parents, and I have court soon.  ;-\
Got grounded for the entire summer this summer.  :O


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

One time my dad kicked open my door when I was shooting heroin 

I pushed the plunger down and braced myself for the punch to the face 

Getting hit during a dope rush is a strange feeling


----------



## askaboutme

haha thats pretty dope


----------



## BottleOfOxy

Cosmic Charlie said:


> One time my dad kicked open my door when I was shooting heroin
> 
> I pushed the plunger down and braced myself for the punch to the face
> 
> Getting hit during a dope rush is a strange feeling




^^that's wild


----------



## BTrips

LiLc said:


> Uhmmm, I used to sit on my back porch and smoke weed while my mom was sitting on the couch or in the kitchen....
> 
> I used to sell weed  when i was younger.
> 
> So one day she wasn't home, I had just picked up 3, yes 3 pounds of some dank ass bud, had started bagging part of it up, had a few scales sitting out and a shit load of bags.
> 
> I went down the block to go serve some cat and smoke a blunt, sure enough she came home, i had forgotten to put it away and she went ape shit when i walked in, luckily i took my gun with me or that would of been on the bed too haha, needless to say i was 15 or 16 and she didn't do shit but tell me to get it out of her house.



15 or 16 years old and you have a gun?! 
fucked up shit


----------



## BTrips

i wouldn't say this is necessarily getting caught but one night, my friend and i are sitting at my house on the couch around 12 ....I had a couple tabs of acid left over from the 17 that i sold and took, i think there was three left. but anyways we both take one just to have a mellow night... having fun just chilln out watching king of the hill, go up to my room watch a whole season of aqua teen hunger force then stare at my lava lamp for an hour or two....

Wake up the next morning, regular hangover-ish feeling since im sort of immune to getting hungover... my friends about to leave and i go, "wait take the last tab just incase you run into someone who wants to buy it" ....i reach into my wallet and its not there

I go downstairs my mom brother and roommate are just hanging out as usual and i never found out what happened to that acid tab that was bestowed in the weed smelling bag.... haha FUCK
and i searched the hell out of my place ....mysterious


----------



## Bomboclat

My mom used to do that whenever she found my stuff. She found like 5 bottles of vodka and whiskey in my room once and just took it all. She didnt say anything until i brought it up and then i just pawned off some lie to her.


----------



## mrs_mia_wallace

Most recently;

I moved back with my parents. I think I lasted about two weeks. My mum could tell pretty instantly I was using again but she was quiet about it before she found some proof. She went through my stuff when I was at work one night and found a rolled up dollar bill. She hacked into my computer and read my journal. 

I texted her to ask to borrow gas money and she texted me back saying she couldn't and I knew instantly she had gone through my stuff (for the millionth time) and read my journal (also for the millionth time). When I got back from work she was up and waiting for me at the kitchen table. She told me what she found and asked me to either leave or go to rehab and come back to live at the house, get drug tested every other day and go to AA/NA and show her proof I went and etc. I chose the second option.

My last night at the house I got arrested for posssion of cocaine and she freaked out because I didn't come home, called my friend and threatened her and found out I had started stripping. She's never told me she knows I'm stripping and I've never told her I was arrested.

It's been almost three months now and we've only exchanged words for me to come pick up my stuff at the house or get my mail.


----------



## Transcendence

gbrown182 said:


> They made me move away to a diffrent province to my aunt and uncles house for a year . Then i had pretty big talk with them about how drugs are a part of my life and how i am responisble about it and test my pills and etc and gave them a bunch of info about drugs,drug culture, why i do drugs, what drugs i do and how drugs made me a better person. Now im back at home (18 now) and things between my parents and me are better then they were before.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

Cosmic Charlie said:


> One time my dad kicked open my door when I was shooting heroin
> 
> I pushed the plunger down and braced myself for the punch to the face
> 
> Getting hit during a dope rush is a strange feeling



If my dad were ever violent to me I'd never fucking speak to him again. That's awful. How can you violent towards your own flesh and blood? Sickening.


----------



## Rolexxx

Haha wow, this one should be fun.  

I have been caught (or nearly caught ["WHATS THAT SMELL!?"] too many times to count.

One time after school I walked down the street to my friends house who has a jungle in his backyard with a pool and stuff,  we would toke and jus chill back there.  So I brought over a bubbler and some LA confidential, he had some bombies as well.  Well it was after about 6 bowls between the both of us that I see a figure block the sun out of the corner of my eye, I swung around in a cannabis fueled paranoia second and see his dad whip around the corner of the house with a murderous look in his eye.  I was so high i tried to slide my bubbler behind my leg, as if he didnt already notice the thing. I slid my weed in my shoe as I did this, my friend didnt.  All he said was " SO THIS IS WHAT YOU TWO HAVE BEEN DOING". He was really mad but i could tell he was waiting till after I left to unleash his fury. as I was walking out of the kitchen i turned to my friend and said "well i guess i wont be seeing you for a while" and took off.  Needless to say, he has been grounded ever since (going on a year and a half now...They found out he took oxy with me a couple months back) but his dad never told my parents, and he let me keep my bubbler!

Toke break, I will continue when I return.
=======------

A little while ago on June 26th, I picked my mate up from his summer school, Earlier we had thrown down *no prices please* for 8 pills: Blue Pumas (4) & Blue Aliens (4).  I roared up to the school and slid to a halt directly in front of him like a scene out of a bad teens movie.  He laughed like a little school child so I already knew somethin was up.  He jumped in and quickly told me he had railed 1 pill and a half n class of the pumas about 30 minutes ago and he gave 1/2 to some fool he owed somethin to.  I wanted to be on the same level as him the entire day so I hurredly got my fix.  We were on our way to EDC, the biggest rave in north america.  I remembered i had to get some stuff from my house and my parents hate the kid i was going to the rave with, so i let him out  and pulled up to my house.  while i was in I started feeling tingles on the back of my neck and head.  She soon started badgering me, and yelling and shit.  I then felt the first 'wave'.  I got the sensation i get when im on oxy, that everything will be alright.  she was questioning me becuase she knew i was going with my friend who i got caught going onto a federal base with weed about 1 week prior.  Well I was fillin so good I didnt feel like lyin anymore so I told her i was goin with him, she immediately knew drugs were involved somewhere in the process, so she started to flip balls.  she yelled and i started laughing and said see-ya.  We ended up drivin up ROLLIN off our asses, got lossed, popped a tire, almost wrecked (repeatedly) before arriving at EDC.  And heres the kicker, on the way back, while i was coming down but still slightly hallucinating, at 2 AM in the morning, My spare popped, so i parked on the side of the road, smoked a bowl, and passed out.


"Nothing is easier than self-deceit. For what each man wishes, that he also believes to be true. " -  Demosthenes.

The reason the parents dont really do anything, or believe the stupid lies is becuase they want to believe that your a good kid so they lie to themselves so its easier for them to cope with, kind of like sweeping it under the rug.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ please don't pull that second stunt again man. Driving under the influence is extremely dangerous. You not only put _your_ life at risk, but you also put all the pedestrians and other drivers lives at risk. Be a safe and responsible user, or don't use at all.

my .02


----------



## Ravr

Parent walking into  my while I was puking my guts out/ falling down all the over place while coming out of a strong k-hole


----------



## tyrael

Rolexxx said:


> The reason the parents dont really do anything, or believe the stupid lies is becuase they want to believe that your a good kid so they lie to themselves so its easier for them to cope with, kind of like sweeping it under the rug.



Hmmm, I would think they would know a lot more they let on!  Parent's *aren't* stupid, they were kids/teenagers once too.


----------



## bang that shit

I had just copped an 80, and in my rush to get home and get high forgot to lock my door. Right away I crush the oxy put it in the cooker and am about to put some water in and get er goin..... and than my mom comes in (she thinks im clean).... im like ohhh fuck.... so she starts yelling and then backhands the cooker off the table as hard as possible and the oxy powder goes flying all over the room. We get in a verbal arguement and my brother calls 911 

and thats how I was sent off to my first rehab


----------



## mungazz

gbrown182 your story is intense

I got caught at boarding school when I was 16 smoking weed, that was a strange night. The worst part was them calling my parents and putting them on loud speaker so that i could hear them get upset as my housemaster tells them. But apart from that nothing really phased me I as I was too stoned to care, it was actually kind of funny explaining how we made the bong . I think my parents were madder about me getting kicked out of the boarding house then the fact that i was trying drugs

19 now and a friend’s mother found out i was doing E, and my parents got allot more concerned. They know I smoke weed and drink often but they get so worried about pills, they never really experienced MDMA in their youth. They know there isn't much they can do except try and talk me out of it and I wish they didn't know. The constant phone calls asking me to come home are annoying me because I like it in the city. They never get angry, and in return I try and be honest with them

I’m sure your all familiar with the phrase
'Some day you will have children, and then you will understand'


----------



## xabalba

the first time that i did acid my mum had a serious conversation with me bout my drug use she was standing at one end on the centre island in the kitchen and i was at the other end, i was 4hrs into my trip and the centre island kept coming up at me and she is talking to me so seriously and the room was just distorting it was one of the weirdest feelings in my life.


----------



## Endymion00

I haven't gotten caught yet (luckily) but there was an instance where a friend of mine did.

It was me, and two other friends. We had gone out to some huge ass rave held by some high school jock way out the fuck in hick country. It was all happening in a huge ass field, with lights and everything. Pretty impressive if you ask me. The music was good. Lots of trippy ass techno that I love. But anyways, while most people were getting drunk or stoned out of their mind, we had brought with us some MDMA.

We took it there, and danced our freaking asses off for god knows how long. We found some other obvious rollers and danced with them. One of my friends went off with some girl...I can only imagine what they had ended up doing. There were tents set up everywhere in the field. And this was only our second time rolling. We hadn't actually done it in months. 

But anyways, we lost him sometime later so me and my other girl friend went and called a cab home, still rolling our asses off. I asked her if I could chill with her for the night because I didn't want to go home high as fuck. And I had lied to my parents about my whereabouts and all that. 

She said it was cool and when we got to her house we were both under the assumption that everyone was asleep or out. All the lights were out. We went up to the door and she opened it, surprised that it was unlocked. Boy were we ever terrified when we saw her mom sitting right their at the kitchen table, glowering at us.

Of course, she was more scared than me. I was grinning like an idiot and I couldn't help it. Her mom kind of just motioned for me to leave so I ended up quickly bolting out the door and stumbling around the streets all night until morning. I went home. Suffice it so say, I hadn't heard much from that friend for quite some time...

Apparently her mom had figured out that we were going out to some party. She asked my friend if she was drunk and she replied with a curt 'no'. But it was pretty obvious she was rolling hella hard, so she was pretty much grounded for the rest of the summer. No one ratted me out luckily, but I don't like going to that house anymore...


----------



## phatass

Endymion00 said:


> I haven't gotten caught yet (luckily) but there was an instance where a friend of mine did.
> 
> It was me, and two other friends. We had gone out to some huge ass rave held by some high school jock way out the fuck in hick country. It was all happening in a huge ass field, with lights and everything. Pretty impressive if you ask me. The music was good. Lots of trippy ass techno that I love. But anyways, while most people were getting drunk or stoned out of their mind, we had brought with us some MDMA.
> 
> We took it there, and danced our freaking asses off for god knows how long. We found some other obvious rollers and danced with them. One of my friends went off with some girl...I can only imagine what they had ended up doing. There were tents set up everywhere in the field. And this was only our second time rolling. We hadn't actually done it in months.
> 
> But anyways, we lost him sometime later so me and my other girl friend went and called a cab home, still rolling our asses off. I asked her if I could chill with her for the night because I didn't want to go home high as fuck. And I had lied to my parents about my whereabouts and all that.
> 
> She said it was cool and when we got to her house we were both under the assumption that everyone was asleep or out. All the lights were out. We went up to the door and she opened it, surprised that it was unlocked. Boy were we ever terrified when we saw her mom sitting right their at the kitchen table, glowering at us.
> 
> Of course, she was more scared than me. I was grinning like an idiot and I couldn't help it. Her mom kind of just motioned for me to leave so I ended up quickly bolting out the door and stumbling around the streets all night until morning. I went home. Suffice it so say, I hadn't heard much from that friend for quite some time...
> 
> Apparently her mom had figured out that we were going out to some party. She asked my friend if she was drunk and she replied with a curt 'no'. But it was pretty obvious she was rolling hella hard, so she was pretty much grounded for the rest of the summer. No one ratted me out luckily, but I don't like going to that house anymore...



I allways get caught by my mum or dad when i'm on MDMA or mephedrone, thay can see it in my eyes from miles away, got busted pretty heavy 2 days ago, and since i was tripping balls, i told the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth, in retrospect i shouldn't, but in a way it was a weight off my shoulders...


----------



## MasterVampire

Last night:


Mom: Adam you have been smoking again havnt you?
Me: (screw it why lie) Yes i have
Mom: you know its not going to fix all your problems *leaves the room*


Me:....you bitch, whyd you have to say that


----------



## deaf eye

my buddy dropped a tab of asid , all night long he was complaining of bumps on both his middle fingers, 
we was like chill dont sweat it , worry about it tommorow , relax, but he kept tripping on the bumps on his fingers

his mom is a nurse so when he got home at 4 am he woke her up and was like check out these bumps on my middle fingers, 

she was like go to bed

the next day she gave him a haircut, and gave the hair to his pop, and he worked at a lab they tested it , but i think it came back clean,

he didnt get busted but they knew


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Cosmic Charlie said:


> One time my dad kicked open my door when I was shooting heroin
> 
> I pushed the plunger down and braced myself for the punch to the face
> 
> Getting hit during a dope rush is a strange feeling



haha shit man, thats how I got caught the first time doing dope. My parents already suspected something was wrong (they had found my rigs and cooker a week earlier and I lied and said I had found it in a trash can). It was like 6 in the morning before I had class and my little brother was in my bathroom so I stupidly decided to go use my parents bathroom to fix. I was sitting on the toilet and I remembered the dope at the time was like these small brown rocks so I used my lighter to smash the balloon down to turn everything into powder and my dad bangs on the door asking what that sound is. I was so focused on getting my shot ready and getting well that I don't even remember what I said, but I remember I was using some shoelace to tie off, and I had that around my arm and just as I registered, boom, my dad straight kicks the door open, breaking the lock and half the door knob. I look up like a deer in headlights and our eyes met and I could tell the shock my dad was feeling because he just stood there with his mouth open, eyes wide. I looked at him and then back down, re-registered and pushed off lol. I think like 3 seconds into the rush was when my dad finally absorbed and comprehended what he was seeing and finally said something. It was so fucked up, I can't even explain. 

My dad didn't punch me or hit me or anything though. Instead him and my mom had like a 4 hour crying session which was much much worse than getting hit. That was the day I entered rehab for the first time. God, if I had only quit back then, all the bullshit and problems I could have avoided.


----------



## dankhead88

I was rolling a j when I was just 16. My mom walks in and sees. We get into an argument and I ended up flushing my shit.


----------



## maloxx

more?

bumps


----------



## emjay

23 now and I am way too naturally anxious and paranoid to even allow the POSSIBILITY of getting caught. I keep things so DL that people think I'm nuts but hey, I've never been caught with anything by anyone that I didn't want to know.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Haven't been caught in the act, but been caught tweaking, hardcore. I was dancing, like, jumping dancing around in circles... in the basement to the beastie boys 
and my mom gets up and comes down the stairs... and she's like "...what.. are you doing.. why..why are you still awake?"
and I reply...
"CAUSE IT'S TIME TO GET ILL!!!!" 

near close encounter..
I had just railed a fat line and was getting ready for my second... fuckin.. she walks in the dor and I throw the shit on the floor and put the straw in my pocket and slide the mirror under my table... close.. fuckin.. call. "What's under your foot" um.. um um.. my.. my thing?

"ARE YOU HIDING DRUGS FROM ME"

...and she just left.


----------



## qnibb

Never once even came close. Too cautious to let something like that happen.


----------



## BottleOfOxy

^reallly? cause i always said that and never was able to come close to reaching that goal when i was younger.... never got caught in the act or had very much shit found, but those god damn empty bags chilling around and kids talking getting word back to my parents always seemed to fuck me over. and the fuckin po-lice, assholes...


----------



## wappedout

stayen at my mates house 2nd time ever doing ecstasy i took 7 pills in one swallow his mum and step dad came back around 3 and i was FUCKEDD kept shouten wer the fuck is the laptop (he didnt even have a laptop) and i was shoutin people who wernt even ther and rollin about the floor felt fucken great  but got caugt . and his parents told mine.


----------



## ColtEtish

My parents suspected me of being high because of my strange behavior (1500 mg of DXM tends to make you strange), and searched my backpack when I was asleep. That was the first and last time I didn't hide my weed on top of the power supply in my computer case. My father confronted me about it the next day after he picked me up from work...he had a friend of the family come over and positively identify it as marijuana. He was a pharmacist  

What really sucked about the whole situation is that to this day nearly 5 years later that was in the top 1% of weed I have ever gotten. I have only gotten better weed than that a handful of times, even though I have smoked heavily for years and lived in Las Vegas, San Diego, and Baltimore. It was better than anything that was bought from a medical shop for me, or from a grower I knew, or people I knew who shipped weight in from northern california.

My mouth is watering for it now, I can still smell and taste it. I even remember the bag with it's pink seal. I live in a small town in Nebraska with around 1200 people in it, so when drugs are available they are expensive. *please do not post prices*. 

But anymore I only worry about the police catching me, so that is a plus


----------



## Tweeked|For|42O

*Effff.*

This all happened when I was in the 8th grade and I had been smoking for a little while.  I use to always smoke with a friend of mine who lived down the street from me, and me and him were talking to a friend who happened to have a 60 of some super dank.  So me being the fucking stoner I am, I jumped on that deal quick.  Later that day my whole family wanted to go to my sisters softball game and we thought it was the perfect place to smoke it, cause there was a BMX park very near by.  I had 2 other friends meet me there and we made a bubbler which was pretty decent (thanks youtube ) we smoked about 40-50 of that dank and by then i was beyond fucked up (i had a low tolerance) So apparently one of the kids we were with told his sister who then told mine and she is a sheltered little bitch who told my mom.  I remember walking home the next day after school i had a few bowls with my friend because my mom doesnt come home till late, and come to find out shes home so i walk in and she says sit.  Im sitting there like "fuck somethings up" She pulls out 5 empty bags where the dank was and pulls out a pipe and a huge bag of dank and i just looked at her and cracked up and she started yelling and shit my dad never found out..

----------------------------

Also once i was at my house i am in my freshman year in high school now and im starting to try a little bit more stuff.  Me and my friend spent a day or two trying to find shrooms (hard to find them where i live.) and we finally found someone who took us to pick some and we get back to my place and i eat like 5 or 6 caps and a few stems and then i look it up and it says first time shroomers should start out small so i knew i was sabout to go for a ride (I was a small kid so it didnt take much to twist my mind in various ways hah.) By the time we ate them my parents were asleep and we were about 1 hour into the trip when i heard someone in the living room.  I started to freak and i was hit with a bad trip i was freaking out and i walked out into my living room and someone was getting water and i didnt know what or who it was so i grabbed the nearest thing to me (which happened to be a pillow) i ran into my kitchen and threw it at them and dropped to the ground and just layed there i remember my parents yelling at me and me fading in and out of reality laughing.  

--------------------------------- 

I still smoke daily but my parents are nazi's both times i got caught i was grounded for life got daily lectures and shit.  I kinda wanna get caught again so when they say do you smoke i can say "yes, and thats how things are going to say" or somthing. I just dont have the balls to do it, they are fucking psyco.  

P.S. This shit was kinda fun to type im typing it at 3:12 a.m and im tweekin HAHA.


----------



## StrappingYoungLad

friday two of my friends i were bored as fuck so we went to cop about 21mg of xanax and then did our best to split it 3 ways.  all of us potentiated it with some cimetidine.  we then proceeded to walk to our school cafeteria to grab lunch.  after about 15min of drinking slurpees the last thing i remember was walking outside of the cafeteria with my friends... and then i woke up in a psych ward with some fucking doctor lady telling me my parents will be here shortly.  
i was like where the fuck am i and she says this is some psych ward that is closest to the er where you were taken blah blah 
im like what er?? apparently i was found passed out on the ground outside my dorm at some point in time and someone called 911 but i dont remember a goddamn thing.  anyways my parents got there and they were infuriated and i had to have this brutal conversation with an anti-drug counselor and my parents, who have been in denial about my drug use for a while.  needless to say now im fucked


----------



## Sweet P

My parents now know almost everything about my drug use (I have a bad habit of spilling secrets when I'm high on benzos). They understand why I use benzos, but they have a big problem with my meth habit. Still, I try to not let them catch me using. I live with them, so I try to be as respectful as I can.


----------



## will66

well, I have walked in on my dad shooting H and pills, but he has walked in on me shooting up too. It wasn't so much a sense of shock or disappointment but fuck why aren't you sharing that shit! (fucked up family).

another time I forgot I left a cooker (spoon) in my moms car one time. She came up to me with a burnt nasty looking spoon later, was hard explaining that one...


----------



## OpiatesRus

well my parents know I'm in constant pain.  I get caught snorting my meds all the time and its col with them bc they know when i do that i'm in serious pain.  And i need it too hit me fast haha 

but 

on the other note one of my old lady friends down the road she just started shooting oxies. and roxies shit like that.  She told me that she tried it bc eatting and snorting just wasn't doing it.  Well for the last 3 weeks all she has been doing is opana oxies and xanax and any other opiate she can find.  Well a good friend of hers told her parents bout her doing all this shit now.  And mom and pop found her stash and it wasn't pretty at all.  She is now checked in to a detox center a few hours away.  I told her its going to be tuff but this is a great thing that she is doing.  But she would not be doing this if her parents didn't find her shit and her friend didn't tell.  I have always heard that its not worth a damn going to rehab if u don't want to quite. I will keep u guy in bluelightLand posted.

Peace, Love, *&* KappYness


----------



## thelung

^yeah i agree.  If you don't want to quit doin dope and pills, going to rehab is worthless and a waste of her parents money too.  when she gets out she'll go right back to getting high


----------



## nonbeliever

It was exam time when A and B went for a smoke on the top floor of A's house.
A's mum shouts up: whats that funny smell?
A shouts down: its fruit chewing gum....
A's mum shouts back up: it smells like dope!
A shouts back: I'd never do that in exam time....

F**K...

she defiantly clocked it lol


----------



## BehindMind

Great stories! This thread kept me busy for quite a while. 

Please post more


----------



## Damien

nonbeliever said:


> It was exam time when A and B went for a smoke on the top floor of A's house.
> A's mum shouts up: whats that funny smell?
> A shouts down: its fruit chewing gum....
> A's mum shouts back up: it smells like dope!
> A shouts back: I'd never do that in exam time....
> 
> F**K...
> 
> she defiantly clocked it lol


Homeschoolers? :D


----------



## nonbeliever

haha no just very high


----------



## PLUR2000

1st thing I should mention. My parents are both prison guards here in Texas SO they knew the small, book, etc.

When I was caught the first time it was pot (shitty dirt weed, Mexican style)... and I had a zone (oz) or so. and some papers.  BUSTED... 4years of crap came soon after, being frisked, searched and such. 

When doing harder drugs later in my teens, I was busted with 5-meo-DMT, AMT, DPT, MDMA, and nitrious ox... they couldn't figure out what the tryptamines were, but the design on the X was a give away, as was the cracker and balloon of the gas.

Next time caught was OXY and Duragesic 100mcg patch. They went ape SHIT... went to rehab, etc, etc... and a stint in a mental hospital... I am now married and out of that place THANK GOD (orbiting teapot)... they thought the oxy was Rx ADVIL!  ROTFL! 

My wife is awesome and just says don't fuck up and makes sure I make it to bed and she is the opposite of my parents (even thought she never did drugs before we met)... still doesnt do many, but smokes for pain occasionally and loved her experiances with LSD and MDMA, we did together.  gotta love life changes.  Now my parents and i are good again, since they live in the middle of texas, and I live in the north.  AHHH anyway.


----------



## zurichsb

Damn I cant believe i made it through the whole thread haha only took a few sessions. Well here are some of my stories enjoy..

When I was 15 my dad found 3 home made pyrex glass bongs in my closet. All he said to me was interesting science experiment in your room. After he talked to my stepmom he got all pissy and made me throw them out.

Well the first time i got caught in the act i was also 15 and had liek 4 friends over. My dad said he was going shopping for an hour or so.

Me: "Lets go smoke on the porch"
Friend A: "Ill roll a joint"
Friend B: "Ill pack my bowl"
Friend C: "Lets smoke a bowl outta my hookah"

So anyways about 15 minutes later we were all high as fuck still smoking and my dad came home. He only saw the hookah but he flipped out. "WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU THINK YOUR DOING"... Me "uhh getting high?"  

He cooled down eventually and then made the biggest sandwhich ever and came outside and started eating in front of me. Dad "looks good huh" Me "yeaaah, can i have a bite" Dad "uh sure... not! go make your own"


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

"Mom...I'm fucking sick!!!" *Pass out*

*Mom walks in sees that I shit/pissed myself and am unconscious*

*wake up a day later in the hospital*

yeah...bad times... They still give me shit about that...


----------



## will66

zurichsb said:


> He cooled down eventually and then made the biggest sandwhich ever and came outside and started eating in front of me. Dad "looks good huh" Me "yeaaah, can i have a bite" Dad "uh sure... not! go make your own"



ha your dad sounds like the coolest asshole ever (if that makes sense)


----------



## zurichsb

will66 said:


> ha your dad sounds like the coolest asshole ever (if that makes sense)



Haha yeah hes pretty cool alittle crazy though when it comes to drugs cause my mom was herion addict and that caused their divorce so i understand.

Well heres another one

Characters - Myself, friends A B C D E and As mom.

My friend As mom was going to NC for a week from florida so he called all of us and was like lets roll a super blunt. So everyone gets there and we are breaking up the weed grinding it up. We were all chilling on the back porch and from my position i could see the sliding glass door. Well after about 10 minutes and talking i look up and see As mom looking through the sliding door. At the time I thought it was jsut some chick so i didnt say anything. Well then I look at her again and im like wait shes gotta be at least 40.

Me: Hey A i think your mom is home
A: WTF are you talking about
Me: Look behind you
A: OHH FUCKK
As Mom: WTF do you think you guys are doing out here blah blah blah just screaming for about ten minutes. She knew everyone there except for me and was like im calling all your parents right now. She then asked me for my name and my dads phone number.
Me: No way lady, so i got up grabbed as much weed as i could (prob like 6 or 7 grams) and walked to my car and left.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another quick story i was skipping school at my exs house with some people and we were all smoking and drinking. Well her mom came home everyone hid everything as fast as we could but my friend left a wine bottle bong on the kitchen counter. 

We all dipped out. Her mom then called the cops cause shes a crazy bitch. The cops came and examined the bong i guess and there was tinfoil used in the construction of the bowl. They told her that tinfoil is used in smoking oxycotin. She then called my dad and told him the cops said we were smoking oxy (OUT OF A FUCKING BONG FOR SHITS SAKE!?!). I then got drug tested and passed so it was all cool but man was my dad fucking pissed as hell. Didnt start the oxy till about 2 months later haha


----------



## blode

Well my first time was when my mum was being really nice and decided to clean my room.  She found a load of weed and some pipes.  Recently she found everything again but this time it was worse, with pills, speed, pill crushers, evaporating opiates, stuff like that.  
But she's alot more chill with the weed now.  Does not mind me doing it if I stay off man made stuff.


----------



## ascker

A week ago, I went off to a 3 day rave, though my parents said I couldnt go out 'camping' that weekend (lol). So, they took my computer, which happened to have my weed, DMT pipe complete with like 3 hits left in it, and a wrap of 5-meo-dipt. They found it. They had a stupid little intervention about it and blamed my horrible grades on drugs. Not much else happened though.


----------



## Bomboclat

^ seeing that you're from SoCal my guess is you went to the PsyTribe event?


----------



## ksong74

*She Smelled The Smoke*

I bought a hookah three weeks ago, and almost every night after my parents were in bed, I would set it all up and smoke it. It was a thrill to get away with it, but I also love the excitement of getting so high and blowing out all the pretty smoke. 

This afternoon, I felt like getting high and continuing some art that I had been working on (black light reactive paint on black poster board, drawing in black marker on florescent paper). I took a chance and set up the hookah. This always include a fan turned backwards in the window and a wet down in the crack under the door. 8)

I knew she was awake, but despite my precautions she ran upstairs and asked about the smoke. I burned my hand tossing the bowl, charcoal, tobacco/weed mixture into a cup of water.  Somehow, she didn't notice the actual hookah! However, she found a quarter ounce of pot in a container and snatched it away. Later on, she flushed it.  I still have a gram hidden away. 

So I hid the hookah way back in a crawlspace. She said she wouldn't kick me out of their home, even though she threatened this last time. She's just so damn disappointed in me. She doesn't understand that pot is just not as bad as she is making it out to be. 

It's just that my exboyfriend, broke up 6 weeks ago, had a hookah and we smoked up all the time. I loved it. For three weeks, I was able to enjoy that bliss on my own in the upstairs where I reside. I wanted to hold onto that. 

Now, I can never take the chance again. My mom made me sign a letter she typed up, agreeing to leave the home the next time she or my father find anything. I can only use the hookah at my friends' places or maybe in the garage once or twice a year. Nothing to look forward to at night anymore.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

^You gotta fight for your right to party. Thought it was just some cheesy dance song? hell no!


----------



## methadonian

My dad's best friend saw me buying zig zags at an EZ Mart.  He told me he wouldn't tell my dad but his wife saw my friend breaking up some weed preparing to roll a joint in my car.  He told my dad.  My dad was cool though.  All he said was, "I want you to know that I know, but I won't tell your mom."


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I went to stay in a cabin with my dad and step mum last x mas and one day took loads of methadone. Because I was so high I didn't realise that I seemed wrecked and this really upset them. To this day they've made me feel so guilty about it when I hadn't done anything morally wrong.


----------



## ascker

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> ^ seeing that you're from SoCal my guess is you went to the PsyTribe event?



Yep! It was so fucking great. I'm going to more of their parties for sure.


----------



## pf echoes

Mom caught my friend making a pop can pipe in the bathroom one night. Recently my dad found tin foil in my room and thinks i'm doing heroin =\ fucking bullshit lol.


----------



## Ant0lak

*Dumb Ways Getting Caught With Drugs*

What are some stupid ways you guys got caught with drugs? 
One time me n my friend were having a chat with my brother in my room n my kitten kept pawing at something under my tv stand, it digs up 2 syringes i had hidden under my tv stand that i forgot about.. my bro sees them we just stand there in silence for a few seconds looking at the needles then my bro slaps me across the head, man did i feel stupid... godamn cat..


----------



## Sweet P

I'm not stupid. But a ex-mate of mine was once pulled over for speeding, and he had a meth pipe sitting beside him on the passenger seat! The cop searched his car and also found half a gram in his glove box. So not only did he receive a speeding ticket, he was arrested for possession of paraphernalia and a Class A substance.


----------



## RedRum OG

this kind of relates... i was smoking some weed and then i went into my friends house. i burped... it was pure smoke. his parents were there. needless to say everyone was confused and it was awkward for a minute then the yelling started.


----------



## breh529

i got a really fucking stupid one. long time ago i got caught with my friend smoking some ciggarettes behind the gym before freshman shop. no big deal. i didnt have any on me and the teacher didnt see me smoking, only my friend. so we go to the office, and of course the campus police officer gets called up. im super smacked out on oxy when all of this is happening, and have 60mg of oxy in my pack as well as 35mg of hydrocodone. i was so high that when the cop ASKED me if he could search my pack, i thought he was actually telling me he was going to search it, so i thought i had no choice. 35 minutes later im sitting in the most depressing place ever. if i would have listened for a couple of seconds, all of that could have been avoided.


----------



## ohhyaaa

My buddy copped some dope and couldnt wait til we got back to get to safe spot to bang up.  So he pulled into a giant eagle (grocery store) and got high in the car in the back of the parking lot.  Just as he gets done a cop rolls up on him.... cop found the 2 bricks.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

RedRum OG said:


> this kind of relates... i was smoking some weed and then i went into my friends house. i burped... it was pure smoke. his parents were there. needless to say everyone was confused and it was awkward for a minute then the yelling started.



thats hilarious   :D


----------



## DMFNR

My dumbest incident was around when I was 15, and I was with two other friends, and the one driving the car was to afraid to roadie, so he decided it would be a good idea to go smoke in the woods.  Now we were in an area that has plenty of state forests and wildlife reserves that we could have walked through but he decided to go park his car in the parking lot of an open pool and spa business in a small business park type area.  We then walked across the street behind a closed business that it for rent (look like some sort of burglary), through a corn field, and then back in to the woods.  We commenced gettin' high, and then walked back out through the corn field.  As we were walking I saw a police car driving down the highway and I warned my friend to ditch his homemade pipe and 2 bowls, to which he stated, "stop being so paranoid, he's not coming over here, besides, I know my rights".  So we came out behind the business, and sure as shit once we peek around the corner the cop pulls right up and chirps us.  My two friends turned around and ran like three feet making it obvious that we had something to hide.  So the cop comes up and puts us through the usual bullshit and asks us if we have anything illegal on us, and my friend who "knows his rights" immediately states that he has a pipe and weed on him and hands it over to the cops.  Luckily, me and my other friends who did have anything were just allowed to go home after our parents were called.  My other friend got arrested which I felt he deserved for not ditching his $10 work of shit when I told him too, and then turning around and trying to run like a dumbass making it obvious that we were doing something wrong.


----------



## CannabisCorpse

i was selling lsd on MSN to a girl and forgot to close the window before leaving....i tripped on acid, shrooms and speed that night and when i came back home my mom told me all about it and she was really reaaaaally pissed....i told her i'd do it agian anyway cause its so awesome


----------



## B-Diesel-More

It makes me chuckle somewhat as to all the kids on here that I guess are young and still in highschool and think getting caught with weed by your parents is the end of the world. Also i would say about 50% of these stories are embellished to a great degree or are simply fictitious. Some however are pretty good.


----------



## The_Chef

So true man, so freaking true. I do sometimes miss the simplicity of high school life, when my three main concerns were getting laid, getting loaded and not getting caught. Those were good times indeed.

About a year ago when I was in college but at home during a break I was cleaning out my room with my mom and she found a little bit of weed and a small bag of salvia in a dresser drawer. Her only response was (as with everything in the drawer) "keep or throw." It was actually rather disconcerting because it made my extensive efforts at not getting caught all through high school seem like a waste of time (which would put it in line with everything else I did in high school I suppose).


----------



## Georgie25

My dad brought the laundry in my room the other day and noticed a tiny penknife out on my desk. He looked at the end and noticed powder residue and then licked it and determined it was drugs. He even knew it was an opiate and claimed to get a little high from it, but not specifically heroin! We had a laugh about that.


----------



## Amygdala

I live with the mother, and she is very anti drugs. She doesn't know much about them (the other day she was asking me what does it look like when people are on drugs. I was like.... first of all, what drug?) and she thinks I am on something. One of her friends called the cops on her son, and she keeps telling the story, hinting that she is not afraid to do the same. I've never actually been caught, but she caught out a few red herrings.

One time, she was prepared to have a 'little talk' with me. She found a syringe in my room. It was actually pretty hard to convince her that was so I could practice loading it and injecting it into an orange. It was from uni, and I just started an undergraduate research project in neuropharamacology and I was learning how to inject rats.

I also got container from uni, labeled with with MDMA and but some salt+bicarb in it or some crap. I was joking around with some people at work, saying that I was getting free pure MDMA from uni (we do a lot of MDMA research) getting them all excited. I accidentally left it on the bench at home, and mum found it. She marched into my room with it, looking very distressed, asking me what MDMA was. She was like 'tell me or do I have to get the police to tell me what it is'. I couldn't believe she over reacted so much. I had to make up the mixture in front of her face to prove that I was just joking around with people so she would calm down. 

I was also trying to explain my PhD work to her recently, and I was talking about MDMA/ecstasy and what it is and she commented with (in her eastern European accent) 'You know too much about ex-tah-shee!' I was like 'duh, it's what I'm studying'. It's funny, because in that time, the only thing I 'did' was alcohol.

I rolled right under her nose and she didn't realise. Okay, it's not that excited. I first tried it out when she went out, and she came home just as I was coming down. It was so hard not to burst out with 'OMG guess what? I'm on drugs and this is the best thing ever!'. I managed to contain myself. Though I wonder if she noticed the abnormally large pupils. If she did, she wouldn't know that was an effect anyway  For lulz, I've still got that MDMA container as decoration on the top of my desk, and I've kept my pills in there. Hiding in plain sight


----------



## lostPixels

I was 14, smoking a bowl with a friend across the street in her basement at like 1am. So her dad stumbles in all drunk from the bar, we hear him stop, sniff a couple of times, and go "STTEEPPHHH, WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?" And he finds us tucked away in the basement all stoned, he grabs me up, throws me up the stairs and is all like "Why I oughta KICK YOUR ASS right now boy!" as he leads me out of his house, still wasted and nearly about to beat my ass.

So I sneak back into my house and lay down, 15 minutes later I hear a knock at the door, and of course it's him, trying to wake up my parents. Fortunately my parents are pretty lax, and after acting all upset to the neighbor they just give me a quick talking to.


----------



## Damien

Amygdala said:


> I live with the mother, and she is very anti drugs....



lol sounds like an interesting situation. It sounds like you love your mom though.


----------



## serenafails

My dad found an empty bag of crushed up e with residue along the sides in my room that I had just did. He looked at me yelling and said IS THIS CRANK?!?!. Being stupid at the time, I said I wish. He stormed out of the room then told my mom. And somehow I bullshitted my way out of it even though they're very anti-drug and in NA.

Then one time in 8th grade I drank a bottle of Robitussin and my mom found the bottle and she was making fun of me and laughing at how messed up I was. I was grounded for 2 months though.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Ha. Making fun of you?


----------



## RxobbyOC

haha this is funny. Once when i was like 16 i was sitting on the floor in my room doing a hit,(shooting up) and my mom just waltzed right in. Out of habit, i usually was stripped down to my underwear when i was "in the act" of using. so i just threw my spoon into the closet when i heard her touch the doorknob and pretended to be jerking off.


----------



## Jabberwocky

> i usually was stripped down to my underwear when i was "in the act" of using.



fuck yeah man, i still get down in my jocks and whack up.  im normally shooting up in my bathroom, lounge or own room so i like to get comfortable.

shooting up at 16 though?  youve got a lot better things to enjoy then a shot of dope at that age


----------



## serenafails

btrswiet7u4ia said:


> Ha. Making fun of you?


Yeah, she was watching friends on the couch and I decided to lay on the couch and she was laughing at me.
I'm pretty sure she was just glad I was home and not out and about.
She took me out of regular school though and put me in continuation, but if not for that I would of never met my bf


----------



## PredatorVision

My dad used to do Amphetamines, LSD and smoke alot of weed in the 70's.. so when I told him i'd taken LSD quite a few times he seemed strangly impressed? caught me by surprise, he then went on to tell me where there were mushrooms growing in our back garden. Needless to say he was a bit of a hippy in his day and I think he spent aabout eight years living in Amsterdam in his 20's.

On a similar not a friend of mine who used to fiend MDMA and Speed pills alot a couple of years ago gave his trousers to his mum to be washed, the trousers had a baggy containing twelve pills in the pocket, needless to say his mum found the baggy and his mum and dad had an intervention which went like this:

"Son, we need a word.."

*Friend starts to get a bit flustered and says

"year ok, what about?"

"..Son.. we know what these are"

*Friend nearly shits himself when show the baggy of pills*

"..You can't keep doing this Son."

"..taking asperin to get more drunk is very dangerous!"

*friend breaths sigh of relief

*friend signed up to AA meetings by parents - he was quite a light drinker aswell ha ha


----------



## shienar

Well im up to page 6 and ill post up a few of mine.

Ill cover my friends first: 

Year 9 at a yuppy wanker school in the city. A mate works at a chemist as a delivery boy and manages to nick some of the xanax bars, he ate 2 or 3 and clearly it was a far to strong dose. We got caught trying to keep him conscious in the stairwell. Well all our parents got called in, sort of their introduction to my drug use.

My 16th birthday party and its really early only 10 of  my friends are there and were doing nangs. Mum walks out with some food and we shall call him M, screams at the top of his lungs "That was fucking incredible, gimmme more" She took my cracker and shouted at me for a bit.

When i was about 18 we we're having a quiet night and i had gone to bed, 2 of my friends were in the garage when my sister came out for a cone. My mum followed her out and found my bong with a matches box filled with 45 good e's. They went down the toilet and my good glassy got smashed.

One's where it was just me:

Sitting out near the pool so stoned and messy that ive spent the last 15 minutes trying to work out how i can keep my head vertical so i can have another cone. Dad walks out see's me. Loses his shit. Grabs the bong out of my hand (another good glassy gone might i add) and throws it at the fence. Precedes to swing at me just a i lean over to vomitt and broke his knuckle on the garage.

Coming home from a very trashy acid and nitrous night. I hadnt had that many visuals so i come home put on the kettle for my parents and say hello. Next thing i know its half an hour later and im trying to remain as still as possible to minimise visuals.

One of the more heart breaking. I had just gone and picked up literally the largest prettiest 2 oz i have seen. Well it fucking reeks so i stash it in my room as i was to drunk to consider doing anything else with. I wake up at 11 the next day with my window open and door unlocked. Where the fuck is it? Well my mum from the smell found my stash and threw it in the bin. Recoved most of the bud and i rehydrated then dried it.

Finally when i promised my collective family that i wouldnt be messy at my cousin's wedding. Sadly their bogans and had a enormous bar tab. I got drinking with the alcoholic side of my family. At the end of the wedding my 65 year old uncle was in hospital with alco poisioning and i copped the collective shit of my 42 odd cousins.

Consequences: Well ive had about 9 good glassy's - their dead, 2 nitrous crackers, and many a well chopped bowl. They sent me to rehab and then eventually came to deal with "weekend" debauchery.

Ill read the rest at lunch.


----------



## JayBlack

Once me and my two friends decided to go on a dxm trip together. we all took 14 coricidins (i know looking back it was a dumb move ) and we each drank a bottle of robotussin max.

After consuming the pills and the robo we then precided to get everything in place for our trip before the high kicked in. we put in a movie Lord of the Rings (this was a terrible choice) we heard that serious movies intensefied the trip.

Once the dxm kicked in we layed in my friends room watching this confusing as hell movie that was more scary than anything, i was on my laptop when i forgot who i was i was looking at my own myspace and i asked my friend "who is this kid?? he looks familiar".. anyways we end up mumbling to each other for hours somehow we understood one another, i felt as if i had down syndrome i was in no shape to be in front of parents or an authrity figure.. 

Thats when my friends dad walked in it was 5 in the morning and he was getting up early to go hunting. he asked my friend (his son) "where the hell his turkey call was he was pretty agiatated "(we had been playing with it throughout the night and one of us ended up throwing it somewhere) well we were just coming off of our peak we were all half asleep and still trippping hard my friend not knowing what was going on at all or what his dad just said he grabbed a sock off the ground and said here you go thinking this would satisfy. LMFAO
his dad is a gulf war veteran and he was not at all amussed thinking his son was trying to be a smart ass he responded by yelling you think this is funny he preceeded to turn on the lights and discover our saucer eyes : ( 

he never told my parents though and my friend didnt get grounded


----------



## Choronzon333

I've was "caught" a few times...  The first time I was pulled over at 17.  THe cop was a douche and said my car smelled like weed.  Didn't find anything but he called my mom.  She told me to be more careful and not hot box my car...  Then later that year I accidentally smoked a sherm stick(pcp joint) and got kinda sick at a concert.  I ended up being fine but bc I kinda fell over from diziness security freaked out and they had to make her come pick me up for legal reasons.  She told me not to smoke sketchy joints and told me about a time it happened to her back in the day...  Never got caught "abusing" other drugs even though I would go to raves all night or sometimes take massive dosages of prescription amphetamines and ot eat much and be up a long time.  I told her I was going to dance parties instead of calling it a rave...


----------



## Jabberwocky

JayBlack said:


> Thats when my friends dad walked in it was 5 in the morning and he was getting up early to go hunting. he asked my friend (his son) "where the hell his turkey call was he was pretty agiatated "(we had been playing with it throughout the night and one of us ended up throwing it somewhere) well we were just coming off of our peak we were all half asleep and still trippping hard my friend not knowing what was going on at all or what his dad just said he grabbed a sock off the ground and said here you go thinking this would satisfy. LMFAO
> his dad is a gulf war veteran and he was not at all amussed thinking his son was trying to be a smart ass he responded by yelling you think this is funny he preceeded to turn on the lights and discover our saucer eyes : (
> 
> he never told my parents though and my friend didnt get grounded



lol that made me crack up:D  the imagery of your friend handing his father a sock from the ground is hilarious and his dad responding "you think this is funny?"  

dxm is some confusing shit


----------



## BottleOfOxy

PredatorVision said:


> "..taking asperin to get more drunk is very dangerous!"



^^ best shit everrr, cause all the kids are going out and causing liver damage to get drunker right? haha

and Choronzon your mom sounds awesome


----------



## Tiesto

There's one night that vividly stands out in my mind, and my friends still talk about it to this day.

There was 3 of us, Me, A, and B.
We were all 16 at the time.

Earlier that day A had just picked up a bag of 30 MDMA capsules and we planned to get massively fucked up at my house.

So the night begins, and we were just going nuts in the basement with some dirty house/trance/rave music/etc.  I had consumed 3 capsules (spread out), A and B had taken 4.  And these were straight MDMA capsules...so as you can figure, we were completely mashed.  Around 1am I hear my mom calling me to come upstairs, I think to myself "oh fuck me," because I had literally just covered my face in vicks vapor rub (yea we did all the e tarded tricks back then), so I proceeded to wipe it off as much as I could - but the effects had already started (you know, how it enhances ur peak INSANELY).  So I'm walking up the stairs with my eyes all rolling back and shit, start talking to my mom - I made sure to stay in the dark.

Then she flips on the lights and notices that my pupils didn't constrict - they were literally covering my whole iris.  She then proceeds to tell me to "come and sit down" with her and talk.  We basically talked about drugs, life, her past, etc etc.  My boys come upstairs and see that I'm getting booked, and they go back downstairs lol.  They came back up and this time my mom seen them, and she was like "ohh, here's the rest of the gang, come and sit down guys."  Now this is where it turned into a 3 hour long conversation about tons and tons of shit - mainly why we use drugs, and how things have changed since her time in the 70s/80s.

Before we know it its almost 4am, and we wanna blaze.  My mom says no at first, but then says she'll let us go into the garage if we give her a cigarette - okay that's no problem.  So we're in there (including my mom smoking the cig), and my boy B is so massively fucked up he can't even roll the blunt.

This is when my mom says "how in the hell have u not rolled that yet?  send it here."

At this point, we just looked at each other like "what in the fuck."  And she proceeds to break up weed in the palm of her hand - all of us still watching in shock - then she grabs a single zig zag, puts the weed directly in the middle of the paper, and twists both ends - like a fuckin CANDY WRAPPER LMFAO.  Now we all look at each other with a face saying "there's no way she's seriously gonna try to smoke that."  Oh, but she does.  She lights it, and the whole thing goes POOF in flames with the weed falling out.

At this point we take the weed away from her and say "it's okay we'll do it"

We give her another cigarette.

Once the joint is done, she looks at us and says "Okay you know I'm gonna have to hit that right?"

So we ran a session with my mom while completely mashed on MDMA.

Did NOT expect the night to turn out like that - I thought I was going to be grounded for sure...lmao

Man that was so crazy.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Tiesto said:


> There's one night that vividly stands out in my mind, and my friends still talk about it to this day.
> 
> There was 3 of us, Me, A, and B.
> We were all 16 at the time.
> 
> Earlier that day A had just picked up a bag of 30 MDMA capsules and we planned to get massively fucked up at my house.
> 
> So the night begins, and we were just going nuts in the basement with some dirty house/trance/rave music/etc.  I had consumed 3 capsules (spread out), A and B had taken 4.  And these were straight MDMA capsules...so as you can figure, we were completely mashed.  Around 1am I hear my mom calling me to come upstairs, I think to myself "oh fuck me," because I had literally just covered my face in vicks vapor rub (yea we did all the e tarded tricks back then), so I proceeded to wipe it off as much as I could - but the effects had already started (you know, how it enhances ur peak INSANELY).  So I'm walking up the stairs with my eyes all rolling back and shit, start talking to my mom - I made sure to stay in the dark.
> 
> Then she flips on the lights and notices that my pupils didn't constrict - they were literally covering my whole iris.  She then proceeds to tell me to "come and sit down" with her and talk.  We basically talked about drugs, life, her past, etc etc.  My boys come upstairs and see that I'm getting booked, and they go back downstairs lol.  They came back up and this time my mom seen them, and she was like "ohh, here's the rest of the gang, come and sit down guys."  Now this is where it turned into a 3 hour long conversation about tons and tons of shit - mainly why we use drugs, and how things have changed since her time in the 70s/80s.
> 
> Before we know it its almost 4am, and we wanna blaze.  My mom says no at first, but then says she'll let us go into the garage if we give her a cigarette - okay that's no problem.  So we're in there (including my mom smoking the cig), and my boy B is so massively fucked up he can't even roll the blunt.
> 
> This is when my mom says "how in the hell have u not rolled that yet?  send it here."
> 
> At this point, we just looked at each other like "what in the fuck."  And she proceeds to break up weed in the palm of her hand - all of us still watching in shock - then she grabs a single zig zag, puts the weed directly in the middle of the paper, and twists both ends - like a fuckin CANDY WRAPPER LMFAO.  Now we all look at each other with a face saying "there's no way she's seriously gonna try to smoke that."  Oh, but she does.  She lights it, and the whole thing goes POOF in flames with the weed falling out.
> 
> At this point we take the weed away from her and say "it's okay we'll do it"
> 
> We give her another cigarette.
> 
> Once the joint is done, she looks at us and says "Okay you know I'm gonna have to hit that right?"
> 
> So we ran a session with my mom while completely mashed on MDMA.
> 
> Did NOT expect the night to turn out like that - I thought I was going to be grounded for sure...lmao
> 
> Man that was so crazy.



that sounds so amazing. if my mom ever did that i'd have the greatest love for her.  and you were rolling i can imagine how awesome the whole situation was.


----------



## Tiesto

^ it was truly amazing

and ya, since i was rolling...i never thought i'd be able to make that connection with my mom of all people.  but it happened.  and ya...wow, just wow


----------



## Prophetic

My mother is one of those uneducated parents who believes all the propaganda. She thinks weed is as bad as heroin etc.

She once found 4.5oz of some very stinky weed in my room. That wasnt nice.

She also came into my room once just after i'd done a massive line of coke, but I think shes too naieve to realise what i had just done. 

I have also had many conversations with her when i've been totally fucked and she must of known, i assume she thinks it was just alcohol. 

Overall glad I moved out when I did haha!


----------



## Swift Serenity

Tiesto said:


> ^ it was truly amazing
> 
> and ya, since i was rolling...i never thought i'd be able to make that connection with my mom of all people.  but it happened.  and ya...wow, just wow



lucky man you are


----------



## azbat1

Unfortunately, one night the wife went thru my bureau and found a bunch of bags of H.  She called me at work screaming about the big D! I went home and told her it was coke I was using to stay up to work at night.  She believed me and had me throw out the bags in the trash. Telling me to never do this again or else. When she was sleeping I snuck down and took the bags back from out of the trash! Yikes!
Az


----------



## Swift Serenity

nice lol, im surprised she didnt make you dump the bags out. not too smart! haha


----------



## klkl

one time, I had to go straight home after a rave, but my pupils were still pretty big.
I get home and try to avoid making eye contact, but my mom eventually notices and freaks out.
I decide to take on this defensive attitude and say stuff like "do you really think I'd be stupid enough to do drugs?? this is what you think of me??" and tell her that the only reason I have big pupils is because I drank 2 redlines at the rave, when one recommended dose is half a redline. she bought it.


----------



## kzorro

On Christmas eve my first ever gram of mephedrone arrived in the mail and long story short my mom found the package it came in, and started to question me because the envelope was marked as being sent from taiwan. Then she looked inside and found the invoice for the order, and I'm supposed to have been sober for 4 months now so she was very confused/worried/pissed. I thought for sure I was done and going to lose all the support my family was giving me once she told my dad, but I managed to create some doubt in her mind by telling her it was a Xmas present for a friend so she didn't tell my dad and just told me that she hopes this event will serve as a serious wake up call for me.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

azbat1 said:


> Unfortunately, one night the wife went thru my bureau and found a bunch of bags of H.  She called me at work screaming about the big D! I went home and told her it was coke I was using to stay up to work at night.  She believed me and had me throw out the bags in the trash. Telling me to never do this again or else. When she was sleeping I snuck down and took the bags back from out of the trash! Yikes!
> Az



some relationship =/


----------



## Sweet P

My parents now know everything about my drug use - even the fact that I've been regularly smoking methamphetamine under their roof. They don't approve, but they've never actually caught me using, so they can't really kick me out.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

!_MDMA_! said:


> some relationship =/



Although its a really shitty situation, you would be surprised how easy it is to get involved in one.


----------



## Tommyboy

My phone was ringing every couple minutes and I was talking shady so my parents figured I was about to buy/sell drugs.  So right before I goto meet the dope man my parents see me slide something up my sleeve (it was cash and I didnt have pockets).  So my mom wouldn't let me leave the house, and the dopeman was driving down my block so I finally break free, and run out of my house.  So picture me running down the block getting chased by my mom, while my dad got in the car to chase me as my dopeman kept driving.  I obviously outran my mom, and somehow ran down the same random block that my guy was driving down and made the quick deal.  After my mom lost me she went home and counted my xanax script which was like 9 short, and she figured I had just sold them.  My dad actually saw me cop the dope, but didn't tell my mom.  He just saw the exchange, he didn't know who bought/sold what.


----------



## Swift Serenity

Tommyboy723 said:


> My phone was ringing every couple minutes and I was talking shady so my parents figured I was about to buy/sell drugs.  So right before I goto meet the dope man my parents see me slide something up my sleeve (it was cash and I didnt have pockets).  So my mom wouldn't let me leave the house, and the dopeman was driving down my block so I finally break free, and run out of my house.  So picture me running down the block getting chased by my mom, while my dad got in the car to chase me as my dopeman kept driving.  I obviously outran my mom, and somehow ran down the same random block that my guy was driving down and made the quick deal.  After my mom lost me she went home and counted my xanax script which was like 9 short, and she figured I had just sold them.  My dad actually saw me cop the dope, but didn't tell my mom.  He just saw the exchange, he didn't know who bought/sold what.



^lmao that sounds GREAT. what did they say when you got home?


----------



## woamotive

Never been caught-except the time I CALLED my parents from my friends house after having a horrible reaction (combo of uppers and marijauna--must have been my first time smoking'good' stuff)). I was seeing shit, grinding my teeth. I ended up coming home and talking to myself and clapping at imaginary football games (it was homecoming night in high school-I thought I was there). Needless to say I was in trouble for a while. 

Other than that. Once my mom took a bag of Epsom salts I had in my closet, thinking it was coke or something!? It was weird and I think she was a bit embarrassed. I hadn't even SEEN coke or anything like that for that matter (and she must not have either for that matter).


----------



## Tommyboy

Swift Serenity said:


> ^lmao that sounds GREAT. what did they say when you got home?



My parents knew the kid that I copped from was a dealer, but somehow didnt see him in the car since he was the passenger and laying low.  IDK what his driver was thinkin off all this.  I hid the bags in the area where the strings in my mesh shorts go, so when I went into my house my parents couldnt find anything, thats why they thought I sold the xanax.  So I changed the name of my dealer in my phone to the name of this girl that my parents think is really nice, because I knew my parents would ask to check my call history.  In order to get out of trouble I usually admit to something not as bad.  I said that the girl was coming by and we were gonna smoke some weed.  Since I said that, they backed off me a little.  I always use the weed excuse now, and my parents dont care much about weed so its worked pretty well.


----------



## Swift Serenity

nice. thats a funny as shit story though


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Tommyboy723 said:


> So I changed the name of my dealer in my phone to the name of this girl that my parents think is really nice, because I knew my parents would ask to check my call history.  In order to get out of trouble I usually admit to something not as bad.  I said that the girl was coming by and we were gonna smoke some weed.  Since I said that, they backed off me a little.  I always use the weed excuse now, and my parents dont care much about weed so its worked pretty well.



haha, ratting out the "nice girl" that didnt do a thing, ha


----------



## Swift Serenity

^always the best thing to do =P
sometimes parents are so.. idk. i wouldnt believe my kid for a second for anything after all these stories


----------



## Bomboclat

^ But have they swayed your judgement as to how you feel about usage?

actually wait, im going to make a thread about it


----------



## Swift Serenity

hehe i just saw it! and replied!


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

link to that thread. Pwease?


----------



## Damien

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=481599


----------



## Tommyboy

I also have a story of being caught by my friends parents... I was staying at my friends house after going to our friends sweet 16 since we had football practice the next morning.  We were drinking and smoking at the sweet 16, and when we got back to my friends house, I rolled a joint, and we went into his backyard to smoke it around 2 am.  So right after we smoke, we open the door to go back inside, and his mom is right there.  My friend said that we were going to get food, and he closed the door and we went back outside.  After a few minutes we went back into his house and straight to the basement.  Then his mom called him upstairs, as I am downstairs now getting "the spins."  After like 10mins I hear some commotion, then my friend comes downstairs telling me that his parents know that we are high, and they want to speak to me.  I start telling him that he was lying, and that I am not going up there.  I was bugging, and he literally took me by the hand upstairs.  When I get into his parents room, they have the phonebook out, and were looking my home # up.  I start telling them that im not listed, and begging for them to just let us goto bed.  Ofcoarse right b4 I went into their room my friend told me that he said the weed was mine (yea thanks).  So his dad asked where we got the "doobies" and I said that I found them in my jacket and that me and my brother share the jacket.  They kept asking me for my numer saying that they had to call to have me get picked up because they don't allow drugs in their home.  I continue begging, saying that I am a good kid, and rarely smoke and just happened to come across them.  Finally they agree to let me go back to bed (total buzz kill though).  The next morning they acted like nothing had happened, poured me a huge bowl of cereal, and drove us to practice.  After practice, I see my dad walking towards me, and my friend walking away from me with his mom yelling at him.  I went back into the locker room fearing that if my friends parents saw me with my dad, they would tell him (they didn't know my dad or what he looked like).  I told my dad that I forgot something and would be right back.  I waited a good 15 minutes before coming back out, and my friend and his parents were gone.  My parents never found out, but it was the worst buzz kill ever and I was still worried everytime my phone rang the next week, and also when getting picked up from football.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

^ Ugh that SUCKS. When you're school aged it's...ten times scarier because you're looking over your shoulder until Friday after school when you feel like you're 'free'. Who's going to postpone something that 'severe' for Monday? Epically if it's school related.

Really situations like that can be avoided quite easily. Just don't smoke at people's houses who's parents are a) home or b) will be home and c) will not be happy that you are smoking in their house. They may be your friends parents but it's still their house, and they probably wouldn't be happy if anyone else came in there and started smoking, friends relatives, children or otherwise. It's not really a teen vs. parent thing.. it's a respect issue. I'd never smoke in my moms house, ever.


----------



## Damien

^ Totally agree. It's really a shame that it was hard for me to see it from their perspective when I was doing stuff like that.  You just don't get it when you're younger though. It's strange how you think you know it all but then you get older, look back and think "Man, what a dick!" lol.


----------



## btrswiet7u4ia

Yeah lol. I hate to hear anything along the lines of "lets smoke by the window" 
Dumb, and shady..and just plain not worth it. You're 18+...move out.


----------



## Khadijah

leftwing said:


> fuck yeah man, i still get down in my jocks and whack up.  im normally shooting up in my bathroom, lounge or own room so i like to get comfortable.
> 
> shooting up at 16 though?  youve got a lot better things to enjoy then a shot of dope at that age



first time I shot up i was 14, shit....make me feel bad and shit now lefty


----------



## Khadijah

azbat1 said:


> Unfortunately, one night the wife went thru my bureau and found a bunch of bags of H.  She called me at work screaming about the big D! I went home and told her it was coke I was using to stay up to work at night.  She believed me and had me throw out the bags in the trash. Telling me to never do this again or else. When she was sleeping I snuck down and took the bags back from out of the trash! Yikes!
> Az



Hahaha azbat...A good friend of mine is in his mid 30's, on the outside u would think me n him got nothin in comon except we both (ex) dope feens...hes a professional kinda yuppie lifestyle (not a yuppie inside, just lives that 'perfect' yuppie life tho), wife, kid, nice house, super good paying job, etc...all that "normal" life that ppl of that age expect...anyways hes maintinaing this huge ass IV dope habit the whole time, and she caught him so many times and he got out of it just like u did, He had his wife believin that the dope stamps were empty bags of research chemicals he had ordered online :D


----------



## Swift Serenity

amusing, but also so sad how we lie to our loved ones for something we actually love more than them


----------



## LowPro

*bitch*

ORANGLICKER you are halarious!!



I was hanging out with my two best friends at one of my best friends houses, and me and my other friend are craving a session but my other best friend (lets call her Mary) didnt smoke but she was cool with us doing it at hers. So we are chillin at the back and suddenly mary is like "aw you guys are having so much fun, do you think i could have some of your weed?" and we are like, "are you sure?" becuase we knew how much she didnt want to be a pot-smoker but she insisted she wanted to try it. 
After her first uncomfortable cone she goes all calm, but suddenly she starts freaking out, talking about how by smoking she has invited in demons and ghosts into the house and starts going crazy with incense. Me and my other best friend are like "wtf man?" and we just put her to bed.
The next day mary is acting weird and I start getting paranoid that she is going to say something to her parents about us gettting high so I straight up tell her that I need to go back to my boarding school (which i was living at at the time) but I told her that "if you ever said anything about us getting high, my mum will pull me out of boarding school and make me move back home, i just want you to understand how badly this will fuck me up".

Anyways, that night my mum calls me saying how she knows everything and that I am totally fucked to the fullest extent, she tells me how shes already booked flights to come down and pull me out of boarding school. Over-reaction or what?! Then I find out that mary had called my mum AND my bestfriends parents AND my boarding school and had told them all everything I had ever done wrong in my entire life, not only the weed (I had started smoking at 13) but partying, boys, drinking, smoking etc etc. Anyway, somehow after a few days I managed to convince my mum that everything I had told mary had been a lie that I just said to sound cool and "fit in" with the crowd. She totally bought it, but it made me feel like absolute shit because now my mum thought I was a complete tryhard and a fake, liar who bullshits to make myself sound better. I hate everyone who is like that.

BUT its all okay now, in fact the whole experience made my mum trust me more! For the rest of my highschool life she was totally trusting of me and let me go to parties whenever and pretty much do whatever I wanted. I think she realised that I was going to do my own thing and that trying to control me would have just made me rebel even worse.
ALSO I completely divorced that mary bitch as a friend and never spoke a word to her again, even to this day I haven't even looked in her direction. Plus, she lost all her friends when everyone found out how bad she fucked me and my best friend over.


----------



## K-Dazed

Fuck, I have a story I am really ashamed of.

So, summer two years ago when I was fourteen, it was the summer I really got into doing drugs and the summer that my good friend who lives in England came over to Canada. The year before that (when I was 13) I was introduced to alcohol and weed, and my mom never had a problem with that. So anyways, the summer when I was fourteen me and my friends would always go pick up a quarter, smoke some blunts, find someone to buy us booze then hit up the skatepark until we could get the booze to bingedrink (keep in mind we did this literally every night for 3 weeks, until my friend had to go back to England). So, eventually my mom catches on, due to the fact that we always did it at my house (single mom who is always working her ass off so is never home.. which is why I feel bad). So, obviously the trust starts to break down, and she starts thinking I have a problem more and more. Well, it just so happens that this is also the time that I get introduced to MDMA and Shrooms. So, after finally stopping binge drinking and cutting back on smoking, I start doing MDMA. I did it 2 times in 1 week, and after discovering Erowid and Bluelight, I started only doing it once every month and a half to not suffer brain damage. Well, due to being fucked up all the time the summer went by like a breeze and we're now in the last weekend of summer, so me and my good friend (who is 2 years older) decide it would be a brilliant idea to take 4 grams of shrooms each. Keep in mind that during this time, I have never really been caught, except a couple times for weed, which my mom at the time was fine with. Also, it was my first time doing shrooms.

So, it's a beautiful day and me and my friend go and pick up the shrooms. Our other friend decides to buy some too, but he had to go to lacrosse so couldn't stay with us to take them. So we go up to my room and start munching on the shrooms, and eventually went into my TV room to watch T.V. The shrooms start kicking in just as we happen to stumble upon Coronation Street. All the female's voices in that show sounded demonic, so we decided it was a good idea to get out to my backyard and have a bong session. We're having a good time, and the shrooms are really starting to kick-in, and I notice that my mom keeps texting me. She's asking me what I'm doing, what's up and all that good stuff, and I just say that I was hanging out at the house. Normally, she would just say something along the lines of, "O.K cool, I'll be home at XXX time for dinner, text me if you go anywhere" and that would be the end. But, she keeps texting me and the shrooms keep kicking in more and more. Eventually, I invite three of my other friends over just to hang out, and my mom's texts keep coming on and on. Then, at one point we're all sitting around the table, just talking about how badly me and my friend were tripping, and my mom keeps texting. But this time, she reminds me how we had to go out for dinner in an hour and I was kind of like W.T.F? In this state? I make up some bullshit lie that I'm going to see a movie with my friend, and how I'll call her later... big mistake. This whole time, I kept letting my friends know how my mom was acting weird and kept texting me, and how I felt like something was up. Well, once she receives my text about me going to a movie, she calls me. (The conversation went roughly like so):

"Hey Mike, how's it going?"
"Pretty good (random shroom initiated laugh) I'm probably going to go see a movie soon"
"Well, you can do what you want, but I'd be really disappointed if you don't come out for dinner with us"

At this point I obviously know something is fucked, and I'm signaling to my friends, asking what the fuck could be up. Well, eventually after some really stupid ideas about how the trees are smiling at us, I come to realize that it was my mom's birthday that day. IT WAS MY MOMS FUCKING BIRTHDAY.

At this point I realize I am totally fucked. Really, what the fuck can you do when you've completely forgot about your only parent's birthday, and you're tripping on shrooms for your very first time? I'm still on the phone with her, and I quickly try to play it cool and say that I know it's her birthday and that I was joking about the movie. Well, it was too late.. she knew I completely forgot and said she was going to be home in an hour to come pick up food (turns out we weren't going out for dinner, but rather going to her friend's house for dinner). At this point, I'm not really sure what's happening because I'm so fucked up and I start laughing really badly. Considering only two out of the five of us sitting there were on something, everyone was asking what the fuck was up. So, I told them that I kinda forgot it was... it was my mom's birthday. Everyone starts laughing, and they all know I'm fucked. So, we decided to make my mom a birthday card and pick flowers for her, but by the time she got home she was fucking disappointed. Now that I think about it, the card wasn't even that bad, and was actually pretty fucking funny when I saw it sober. To finish off the story, my mom left with my brother (whom she had arrived with) and walked down the street  to my mom's friend's house for dinner. I told them I'd be there in a bit, as I had to get everyone out of the house. After everyone wishes me luck, I walk down the street, and my high is completely fucking killed now. I'm still having visuals, and I distinctly recall the walls moving the entire night at my mom's friend's house, but I no longer had the happy everything-is-fucking-hilarious mental feeling. When I arrive at my mom's friend's house, everyone is all like, "Hey Mike! We're glad you showed up" and everyone was telling me that it was better to show up late than never. Thankfully, after this whole ordeal my mom was actually kinda cool with it, as I told her I had smoked weed (she didn't find out about the shrooms!) and that I didn't want to upset her during her birthday... 

To this day, even though it was fucking hilarious, I still feel very bad for my mom, and couldn't ever imagine doing something like that ever again. This was the start of a general breakdown of trust and my mom accusing me of using hard drugs (which at the time was only MDMA). Thankfully, I've repaired the trust I've lost over the past two years, which, somewhat ironically it was the past year which I've actually started doing hard drugs.

Another story I have is when we were smoking in my upstairs terrace and my mom came home without us knowing. We had been smoking at my house for years, so when we heard her come up we tried to hide everything, but weren't really panicking as she had seen us smoke joints before. Well, this time we weren't smoking joints, but smoking out of a bong. My mom grew up in Oakville (If anyone lives near Toronto, they know how secluded Oakville is) and has only ever smoked weed three times - the first time when she was 24 years old. Well, she flipped her fucking shit when she saw the bong. She dragged all of us downstairs and gave us this huge fucking lecture of how we're ruining our lives. We're all fucking baked and are kind of like W.T.F? because she has seen us with ounces, grinding it up and rolling it, but when she sees a bong her attitude completely changes. She started comparing us to a man she sold a house to, who recently (after she sold the house to him - she's a real estate agent) go caught selling cocaine through his "laundromat". She was seriously comparing smoking weed with selling cocaine... At this point, she asks me to get that "thing" out of her house, so I proceed to put it in a garbage bag. I can tell she is really drunk, and that my friends are completely shitting themselves, so we kind of wiggle ourselves out of the situation by saying we're all going to quit smoking (lawl, yeah right). Eventually after more lecturing, we all go to bed. The next morning though, I go downstairs and the bong is still on my kitchen counter! I quickly hide it in the basement and tell my friends, who are still freaked out about what happened, and refuse to come back to my house that week. I got grounded for 2 weeks because of this. Thankfully though, when she happened to find the bong again in the basement, she just removed it and when I went to go find it to smoke out of it, it was gone! She never brought it up with me ever again, and I never got into anymore trouble after that.

This pretty much ends my story, and my mom actually trusts me now, as I haven't been caught doing anything in over a year.  Thankfully she is very drug-naive and I have been coming up really hard on MDMA after insufllating lines in the bathroom and have been out to dinner with her while nodding out on morphine. I still feel very bad about these incidents, but I'm glad we both moved on


----------



## hungry_ghost

My story kinda sucks, and totally ruined my year last year. My fault though but still.

Me and a friend decided to start dealing pills because we thought we would be great at it, we made like 4 deals and only made like 120 bucks and it lasted 2 days. Anyways, for some reason my other friend decided to write down all the shit about drug dealing that we should know and thought it would help us or something, so he gave it to me and i went home with it in my backpack. My parents were already pretty pissed because of all the skipping i did and the suspicious that i was doing ecstasy and smoking ganja. 

So i went to work that night, and came back to my parents sitting at the kitchen table with a bag of weed, pills, a bottle of 5htp and that list that my friend wrote. I knew i was fucked. We had a huge ass discussion and an hour later i got grounded for 2 months, no computer, no friends, nothing but school and work. Needless to say the grounding was terrible and i probably did more drugs during the grounding then i did not being grounded. My parents are fine with the pot smoking now and well the grounding was probably the worst part of my life. I did absolutely nothing during that time except read, smoke pot at school, sleep and occasionally do pills or something.


----------



## Rexeh

I've spent hours reading this great thread, I am happy to say that the times I have been caught by my mother drinking / smoking cigs or weed / finding out about pharms like Codeine, Diazepam etc. she just told me to wait until I was older and proceeded to tell me about her hippy years smoking Opium or eating LSD and growing weed in her front yard LOL. 
We now sometimes smoke weed together and she doesn't mind picking up some DXM for me. She knows about my Oxy sniffing, mushrooms, Mescaline trips, DMT etc. and is cool about it. I got lucky having a mother like that .

We now grow poppies + she is a superb grower of the greens as well. :D

I remember selling hash in my school years and looking back it's been a miracle I never got caught with it... prolly because the entire school was basically an open air market. 

I've had some close calls with the police but luck has been on my side so far... *grin* 

 -- Peace o/


----------



## solokatz

On my 17th birthday I was chillin at my friends house with 2 xtc pills I bought earlier in the day. I was just about to take them when my sister hit me up for a G for the first time ever. So I was like cool, gonna go sell my sister a G and maybe smoke with her for the first time! A couple of my friends decided to come with me and give me a ride. 

As we were walking to the car an undercover cop car or apartment security or something rolls up and two guys get out. They give us some story about how alot of drug deals have been going down around there and they're doing random searches. At this point I was nervous as fuck because I had all the shit on me, and I was super baked. Plus it was my birthday and I was supposed to get off probation that upcoming week (after 2 years)!!! The cop could definatly tell I was nervous.

So I tried being sneaky and had it all in my fist, and when I got the oppurtunity I threw it behind me. He didn't see me throw it but he saw it on the ground. "This wasn't there 2 secconds ago, either one of you admit to it or you're all getting charged". Didn't want to be fucked obviously, so I fessed up. He let the other 2 go after searching them (one of them had a gram in his pocket, cop didnt feel it haha).

So now there's like 5 cops there, and they're trying to get me to rat out who I get my shit from. I just make up a story about how some dude gave it all to me because it's my birthday, I didn't even know what to do with it! Then they start saying if I tell the truth they might not take me to jail. I stick with my original story and after about 20 minutes of interrigating me they give up and call my mom to pick me up. I was suprised as fuck, I was sure i'd be going to jail.

Anyway my mom comes and gets me, they tell her to expect a letter in the mail with my court date in a month or so. My mom knew I smoked weed at this time but nothing else, so she was pissed to say the least. If I were younger I would have been grounded for a long ass time.

1 year later and still haven't got charged with anything haha! I think the cops let me off easy because of the situation. 

Still regret not taking the pills when I first got them. That would have been such a bomb night, had so much shit planned. Shoulda dipped ;D


----------



## Ninae

So last summer I had a big pile of Lyrica and Neurontin to play around with. I didn't really know how to use them, and sometimes they worked, and sometimes they didn't. I did them a few days in a row and got nothing, so I forgot about them.

Then I awoke very early one morning and got up and started writing on the computer. I popped 10 600mg Neurotin pills, which was my preferred dose for getting fucked up, but didn't really expect anything and forgot about it. 

Then near the 4 hour mark I could feel myself getting more and more stoned and couldn't understand anything. Then I rememberd the Neurontin. There had been a week since I last used it and all the tolerance had gone down. And I was sooooo fucked, couldn't walk or speak, it was like being really drunk or stoned. This was all fun and I enjoyed myself as long as I was alone.

The problem was that the house I was renting in had just got a new owner and he had some things to do inside the apartment. So I let him in and I was soooo fucked and could barely talk. I blamed it on sleeping pills and other prescription medication, but don't know if he believed me. This was also in the early morning so looked extra bad. He called a few times to ask questions and I was barely able to form words, like I couldn't think. Neurontin really messes with your cognitive function at high doses. So that was really bad timing, can only imagine what it looked like.

Then after a couple of months I got a letter saying I had to move out, and I'm thinking that it probably had something to do with it. I also suspect them of going through my apartment when I wasn't home and finding my stash of pills (I keep them in a blue bowl all mixed up - sooooo naughty). Well, that's my story for now, hope it amused you guys.


----------



## BeeBizz

my stepdad found a bag with 1.5lbs of some dank in my room, but i just followed the subtle smell to where he put it and got it out of my house right away and nothing ever really came of it.


----------



## deaf eye

the first time i tripped out, i tripped out hard, i was over my cousins, before we went into his moms house i was like yo im not ready for this lets break curfew
i cant talk, hes like dont sweat it, 

so im sitting next to my aunt and im quiet as a mouse, and all im thinking about is what can i say that will make some sense, what can i say so she wont think im fucked up,
so from out of nowhere my dumb ass says i left my janes addiction tape at a football game

busted 

i got grounded from like mid sept to thanksgiving,


----------



## Znegative

Wow, I've been caught so many times by my parent's it's disgraceful. Someone up here mentioned changing there dealers name on there cell phone, ha, I did that, I changed my dealers name to my AA sponsors name. I once even dragged my mom to meet one of my dealers who I was buying methadone off of. I told her we were going to see a movie, and the dealer played along with it. (my mom wanted to make sure I was going to the movie with a nice boy.)


----------



## RobbyG

When I was in highschool I got my license the day of my 16th birthday, this making getting caught "directly" pretty hard. So most of the time my mom ( my dad is a former pothead / meth dealer, doesn't smoke weed anymore due to probation from the dope dealing) never caught me with weed or smoking. 

The most enjoyable story of me being caught was when I was in the 10th grade. 
My dad was just like most of us in highschool, smoked weed, dropped acid, rolled you know, the usual. Well one day I walked in on him watching YouTube videos of salvia trips, he proceeded to explain salvia to me; to this day I am still utterly amazed by hallucinogens, they're extremely interesing to me; 

So after learning about salvia I'm instantly hooked on getting some. So I tell one of my friends (both became potheads together) about it and he's just as interested as I am. So a few months down the line we figure out how we can get some, his brother. 

So to skip all the extra bullshit, just know we got some lol.
So we have our gram of 70x and free glass pipe that came with it and we're sitting in my friends room, his mom was gone somewhere, so being extremely anxious, we both decided we should smoke it in his room, at the same time. 

So we opened up one of his windows and started toking. Not knowing anything about salvia other than "it puts you in another dimension -my dad) within 5 seconds it hits me and I pass the pipe. 
10 mins into our salvia session we're tripping fucking balls having a great time. 
But then we see his mom drive up, immediately this changes my mind set, bad. 
I start crying, screaming, hitting the wall just freaking out. 

So here's some food for thought, imagine having to sober up on salvia to talk to a parent. HARD, so when she eventually comes in his room, she smells the salvia, but asks if we've been smoking pot, at this point she's freaking out like a mental patient rambeling about us smoking pot. 

Eventually she chilled thE fuck out and left. And we just sat there with that weird feeling you get after salvia trips.

Sorry about the length of this post, I took my adderall about to go to work ha


----------



## Interdrummer

One of the hundred stories, this is the most recently. On reveillon 2010 I was alone in my house while my parents were on the beach that is 5 hours of distance (I live in Brazil). I was snorting coke on that night (dont post price) a lot really. So my mom got home, and I was tottaly high with powder in my nose. It wasnt the first time, so she phoned to my psych and he told her to put me in rehab. The ambulance came and I was so fucked up that I wanted them to give me morphine (stupid I know), of course they did'nt. I was shot with some antipsych and I passed out, but I woke after and I asked what time is it, and man said - 20 min to midnight. I sleept again and woke up in afternoon extremely desoriented and depressed. Worst newyears of my life I hope it never happens again.


----------



## crazynate:]

First time my mom found out I smoke cigarettes... I was driving her car the day before and flicked my cigarette out the window, but I swear the fucker flew back in and went to the backseat. So I quickly hit the breaks and stopped on the side of the highway to look for the damn thing but I couldn't find it! I finally said to hell with it, it prolly flew out anyways... The next morning as mom's getting in her car she promptly yells out my full name along with "WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS CIGARETTE DONG ON MY FLOOR?!?!".... the damn thing was sitting by my feet the whole time ha


----------



## MgmtBlue

Great thread. 

Back in high school my friend and I were smoking a bowl in my car in front of her house (very late at night).  All of a sudden her dad comes out and knocks on the window.  We were freaking out.  So I roll down the window and he says "Oh my god what are you guys doing?? Are you crazy doing that in front of the house?  Get in the back yard and smoke that!!"

He was such a cool guy.  Turns out he couldn't drink because of health reasons so he smoked weed.  Smoked many times with him from that point on.  The good ol' days!


----------



## BeeBizz

i have a dad and friends with parents that smoke weed, and there's nothing like sitting down with a parent that was part of the original american drug generation and discussing whatever pot-induced things come to mind.

i hope im cool when i get old.


----------



## trudatman

this thread makes me think there might be a correlation between use of the failphrase "could _of_" and getting caught with drugs.


----------



## dj_esky

i was at my best mate's place, Baked like there is no tomorrow. 
I decide that i want to go home, hile walking out the front door, I tell my mate's dad "hey i'm going now" to which he replies "yeah i can see you're gone already".

lol


----------



## change-jug

I remember when I was 17 and had only been smoking weed for a few months when I tried my hand at growing a pot plant in my closet. Well, I ended up with a 2 foot high, lanky,malnourished plant bearing a strong resemblance to Charlie Browns x-mas tree. So one day I`m coming in the house and my Mom says to me "I found your project."  I was so embarrassed,I think I started blushing. So I asked my Mom where she found it. She gave me a quizzical look and said "In your closet. Why, do you have shit growing else where?" I was so relieved! I thought she said she found my porno! Turns out my Ma wasn`t mad. She ended up calling my Dad into my room so they could both laugh at it .
 My parents were pretty cool.


----------



## EU4RIK

worst one ever was at new years, i was at this girls house with a couple friends and we only had a bit of liquor and so i drink it and am a bit buzzed, well this was during my dramamine phase so after ths whole countdown my dad was on his way to pick me up, well thinking it would take an hour to kick in and stupidly pop 24 of them because my tolerance had gone up, but not that much. we get in the car and we go into the ditch cause there was a storm, well i dont remeber anything after that until about 7:00 the next day but from what he told me i asked him what our family dog was doing on his jacket and that i was going up to bed while i was still in the car, and it only got worse from there. he still wonders to this day what i took


----------



## A_dreamer

*Very embarassing and shit like this happened way too much.a peak of what daddy saw*

I am 27 now but when i was 16 my dad worked nightwork and I have a dead beat mom.so 1 night after a rave party me,my boyfriend then,and about 6 other couples broke out in a madd xtc orgy in my livingroom.Had rtc blasting on the stero so didnt realize my pops came home early from work till the lights came on...omfg!!!!!shortly before dropped bunch of gel tabs for the 16th b-day and took ambian i was perscribed for the first time..just wanted sleep so 7 seemed like a great number.dad said next morning i was like  Regan MacNeil screaming for all the people to get outta my room when I was alone.i was naked and covered in puke as quoted from my father b/c I dont remember that evening.


----------



## HofmannBlotter

This year i have been caught by my mother.
I had just received a bacth of LSD blotters (about ten) and I had forgotten them in office. Returning to  my mother, she came up to me and asked what it was. I simply said that it was stamps (yes stamps). Then she told me: "Oh, so I can put it in my mouth to see?" And then I had to admit that it was acid. She is not stupid she has been young before me and she has already taken acid. It was funny :D 

Sorry for my english 

Peace Out


----------



## supersmoker27

gotta put this. one of my most epic times gettin caught. 

So I was still just using pot and just getting used to gettin caught, think it was like the 3rd time. 

I came home reeking like bud, my mom smelled me and started bitchin me out like crazy.  I knew next she was gonna go ripping through my room. 
Quickily I thought of a plan. I just ran away from her, up to my room, grabbed my bong and wrapped it in a towel lol. Then I opened my window and just started running on my roof. slowing down twoards the edge then....
I jumped and let my body take the impact as I cradled my bong (AKA big purp), under my arm and ran to the woods in back of my house and stashed it.


----------



## S-R

^ Must save bong! 

LOL


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

My parents are old hippies, they caught on when I became a pot head a bit earlier than I thought, but didn’t care.  A bad one, however, was being “caught” in a sort of twighlight alcoholic blackout, carrying a bottle of 99 bananas.  My dad asked what I was doing, and I angrily told him “I’m looking for the fucking bathroom,” I am told.


----------



## chompy

I don't smoke inside my parents house when I visit and stay in my old room. I smoke it outside and could care less if anybody saw or smelled it since I am on the driveway and I have a weed card anyway. 

But I own my own house so I can do whatever I want in it :D


----------



## Mafioso

one time my dad walked in my room when i had it boxed, alcohol all over, and half naked with a girl in my bed. it was one of the few times i knew i really made my dad proud even though he never said anything.


----------



## brutus

I read this thread and wonder if any parents that don't do drugs read this so they will know what to look for. Anyways, I couldn't tell you how many times I have been caught by parents. I think my mom finding me gasping for air one morning was a pretty shocking way to find out that her son was overdosing and was addicted to drugs. She had no knowledge of my pill abuse whatsoever.


----------



## Pillthrill

supersmoker27 said:


> gotta put this. one of my most epic times gettin caught.
> 
> So I was still just using pot and just getting used to gettin caught, think it was like the 3rd time.
> 
> I came home reeking like bud, my mom smelled me and started bitchin me out like crazy.  I knew next she was gonna go ripping through my room.
> Quickily I thought of a plan. I just ran away from her, up to my room, grabbed my bong and wrapped it in a towel lol. Then I opened my window and just started running on my roof. slowing down twoards the edge then....
> I jumped and let my body take the impact as I cradled my bong (AKA big purp), under my arm and ran to the woods in back of my house and stashed it.



I loled so much that I was then required to read it to my bf who loled


----------



## joeyrooks11

i dont smoke pot i take pills. i had a shot load of percocet 5/325  on my desk. i thought she was asleep me mom. i was in the bathroom she came down to my room seen all the pills. she took em all and flushed them. i was so sick to my stomach. ever since that she s been like a dectective  if u know what i mean.....


----------



## Pillthrill

that is a fucking awful situation to be in! At that point your very next goal to be working towards is getting the hell outta there before things get worse.


----------



## acid_raindropss

I've been caught a few times by my mom. Never in the act, but she found two of my bongs and countless pipes. funny she never would say anything till i asked her did u happen to look under my bed.....haa most of the time i would just stash it there.


----------



## supersmoker27

Thanks for the respopnses. Makes me wanna type up some more cause I have hundreds probably thousands lol. 

*15-16 years old*
  I had started smoking daily afterschool with my friends. One of my friends had ADD and I was intersted in trying some adderall, having read about it on erowid. So he gave me a free one. 

I was so excited I took it the next morning and was speedin hard all day. Well school ends and were smoking at the buliding(our smoke spot) when I get a phone call from my mom. 

mom- come home
me- why its barley been 15 mins 
mom- come home now. 

I told my firends "oh shit. I thin I got caught. "

another call, I ignore it, then another and another so I answer. 

mom- GET HOME RIGHT NOW
me-what? why are you yelling, I just wanna hang out with my firends. 
mom- I SAID NOW!!! arrrrghhh

so I tell my friends im pretty sure im caught and have to go home, so they hand the Joint to me and let me take 3 big rips, remember im realtivley new to smoking and its the 3rd joint

As im heading home im trying to think of a million excuses. The adderall is making my mind race a million miles a hour along with the weed. I get home and my mom has all my stupid little home made bongs layed out. 
Gives me a long long speech and crys and I tell her im sorry and am gonna stop (total BS lol.) she says thank you. 

then pulls the sneakiest shit. She asks for a hug and holds me tight then smells me and bitcehes me out again for smoking.


*17 years old*
  The first time I took acid my dad knew so I just told him straight up so no akwarndess would ruin the trip. I was telling him its much easier to controll then mushrooms and when im about to walk away he says "oh yeah, your shirts on inside out and backwards. haha    I love my dad. 

*16 years old*
  Me and my friend had gotten pretty into benzos. Well we were in a binge and you know how after a while you just leave your pills in not so good places cause, well fuck your in a binge. 

  Well me and my friend had just bought 120 2mg xanax xr's, 100 10/500 lortabs, and lie 12 oz of purple codeine/prometh oh yeah and like a qp of reggie. So we get so trashed one night that when we wake up all the shit is gone. ALL OF IT. 

my parents went through our bags and my room while we were passed out, didnt hear a word and took it all. lots of screaming and crying followed. I was just so fuckin pissed we lost all that money we had just paid for the pills.

*18 years old* 

 My parents know all about my drug use and addiction.

 Then they find a memory card beloning to me and my friends. Holding a years worth of pics.
 The pics showed over a oz of coke, 500 2mg clonazepam pills, 5000 dollars my friend got from a accident when he turned 18(bad timing lol), a shitload of oxy, like 30 ecstasy pills, us with pills and acid on our tounges with two of the girls takes familiy photos of. my mom is a photographer and thers also a pic of one of her clients and im kissin her a roll  hehe. oh and a half oz of shroomsand 3-4lbs of reggie.   I just said it was my friends memory card even though I apperead a lot and using in some pics, parents believe what they want. 
still was akward though. 

*about a mont ago*

 Im peaking HARD on a hefty dose of 2C-I. My dad calls me down to find out how to use the new digital cable from the cable guys, I try to tell him that I cant but it just sounds like im benzoed the fuck out cause my sentences dont make sense. 

I go downstairs and the cable guy asks "are you 18" and I say "yeah,,,, why? do you have to be 18 to use the uhhh..... uhhh..." I point at dtv box and say "VCR?" he says "no there has to be adult in here. So im trying to ignore them and pretend to text but im just mashing the buttons for 5 seconds then closing the phone and repeating for like 4 mins before i notice thats dumb. then Im sweating my ass off and try to sit down but i just squirm around laughingn. then I notice the cable guys are still there. Then they as if I have battires. Nah I dont think so and just sit there, dont even look for any. then he says its fine.    
Finally they finish and ask "any questions" I just say no really quickly and they turn around to leave and as they do that I throw up on my floor  big time twice and say, "dont worry, ive been sweating a lot" they ask if im sure and say yes. lol. 

then I got caught by my dad for the throw up smell. 

*between 16-17 years old*
 I had dropped out.  So every day after my friends got out from school they would come over and we would smoke in this woody area in my back yard where we set up a table and chairs. Whenever my mom asked, we would say "oh were at the "poker table". Well one day she walks back there cause I was slurring and shit I think and  We have 2 mosnter 2.5 foot bongs and were ripping them just as she sees us and theres two pill bottles on the "poker table" filled with weed but she didnt think so. 



Eh I have funnier ones im just relaly opiated now.


----------



## Tommyboy

supersmoker27 said:


> Then they find a memory card beloning to me and my friends. Holding a years worth of pics.
> The pics showed over a oz of coke, 500 2mg clonazepam pills, 5000 dollars my friend got from a accident when he turned 18(bad timing lol), a shitload of oxy, like 30 ecstasy pills, us with pills and acid on our tounges with two of the girls takes familiy photos of. my mom is a photographer and thers also a pic of one of her clients and im kissin her a roll  hehe. oh and a half oz of shroomsand 3-4lbs of reggie.   I just said it was my friends memory card even though I apperead a lot and using in some pics, parents believe what they want.
> still was akward though.



As you obviously found out, taking pictures of/with drugs is never a good idea.  It almost always comes back to haunt you.


----------



## Chaos23

This story took place when I was 15.  I am currently 31 but still remember it due to the hilarious nature of said event"

My dad smelled pot coming out of my room as usual.

So, as usual he barges his way into my locked door with a coat hanger.  (you know the door with the little hole on the outside of it to break in)  

What he walked in on was me and this girl I was seeing, and my friend and his girlfriend all writhing around on the floor naked and having sex.  We had consumed LSD, and smoked some grass and one thing led to another and we ended up having sex right there next to each other.

So imagine the look on my dad's face when he thinks he is gonna walk in on his son smoking another joint or taking a few bong rips and instead walks in on a fucking bathhouse in ancient Rome.  

Needless to say, he was NOT too happy, and everyone was really embarrassed  by the entire thing.  He took my door off the hinges that night and I moved out a month later just after my 16th birthday.

I have NEVER been one to follow rules well.  Except in ping pong, because I dominate that shit.


----------



## mahatoka

I had been caught a few times by my parents with bud and pipes, so by the time I was 18 they were fine with it. But one day my mom was snooping through my room for one reason or another, and she called me up to come home. I had 2 boxes of N2O canisters plus balloons and a cracker, a few grams of mushrooms, and a film canister with a few blotters and two capsules of 2c-i, all stashed away in this big lockbox along with some bud and pipes. 

For some reason I didn't have it latched, which was awesome of me. Anyway, she told me right away she was concerned and not mad at all. Then she asked me what the N2O was, and I explained that it's laughing gas, she's had it before at the dentist, how to use it safely, Winston Churchill, etc. So at this point I'm shitting myself, because that one seemed easy to justify compared to mushrooms or acid, let alone two capsules of random white powder.

I don't know how I got so lucky, but she just handed me back the lockbox at that point and kind of laughed about the nitrous mentioning how she liked it too. Then she just said to be safe. I'm not sure how she overlooked everything else, I still wonder if she just chose to ignore it.


----------



## previouslyhere

^ damn you got lucky. if I had some caps of white powder found on me when I was a kid I woulda got smacked

one time when i was about 18 though around 5 in the morning i pulled into my parents driveway which was at like a fuckin 45 degree angle. i had came back from a long night of 2 E pills (one of which was MDA) and had just smoked a blunt. I was seriously cracked the fuck out, feeling schizophrenic almost, kinda trippin off the MDA, high from the blunt. It had just rained and it was winter so the shit turned to a big sheet of ice. Took me like 15 minutes to park properly and then about 5 tries to walk up the driveway without falling. Ended up having to take my shoes and socks off and like spiderman grip the ice with my feet to walk up.

My mom was outside for the whole shit while she was smokin a cigarette. just stairin at me wonderin WTF I was doin. I must have looked ridiculous. I just walked by her and said "hey hows it goin" like nothing happened. I convinced her that I had a few beers earlier in the night and I was just really tired. She probably knew better but ....


----------



## i_don't_inhale

One time that really sticks in my mind was when my pals were back from university for the summer and we picked up a couple of ounces of bud between us and sat on the kitchen table at my nan's house (where I lived at the time) to bag it all up.

Anyways my nan was cool with me smoking weed as she decided it could be worse lol, so she came home in the afternoon to find the four of us in the kitchen completely bonging the place out lol! so she says "i dont even know why you skoke that stupid stuff it doesnt even do anything - waste of money etc etc" so (knowing that my nan was prob curious) I replied "well i bet you would get smashed of 1 puff of this joint nan!" to which she replied "i could smoke the whole thing if i wanted to"

So I pass her the joint (shes a heavy cigarette smoker) and this is some sticky weed lol. she takes about 4-5 really big puffs (as if to make a point!) and as you can imagine my pals can hardly breathe through laughing so hard!

She exhales the last pull and says "there it's nothing I told you etc etc" and before she even finishes the sentence you can tell she's mega paranoid about the way shes talking etc and her eyes are bug wide lol. She just stands there looking at us pretending that nothings changed for about a minute and then she walks over to the sink and starts washing up some cups/plates that had already been wiped and were on the drainer lol! after a couple of minutes she goes and gets the hoover and starts hoovering the hallway (something she never does - esp if theres people round lol!) so I go out to ask if she's ok and her eyes are red raw hahahaha she was very stoned.

I bet she ate loads of biscuits when we all left the house for the night lol!!!

Good times


----------



## FlawedByDesign

When i was 15 i started to grow my first crop of weed and my mom found them when they were still sproutlings in my closet and freaked out but since they were still so little i was able to talk her into believing they where flowers(i had asked for flower seeds from my grandma earlier in the month so she would give me soil and pots for free). I told her i was just keepin em in my closet until i was sure it wasnt going to frost anymore that season, so she called my grandma who confirmed she had gave me flower seeds at which point she told me to just put them outside so it didnt look so suspect. Close call but at least i got to keep my plants, putting them outside was not an option so i ran an extention cord up through the opening to my attic and kept them up there for about three months. Two weeks before i had a friend over and we were in my room rollin a couple joints up before we hit the town, my friend fucked up one of the joints he was rolling and crumbled up the rolling paper and threw it on floor, no big deal... just a tiny little piece of paper on the floor, right? WRONG! Fast forward twoweeks, im vaccuming my room and suck up the little crubmled up rolling paper. A few days after that my mom goes to use the vaccum, somehow finds the rolling paper stuck in the bristles, which prompts her to search my room. She follows the extension cord up to the attic and finds all three of my plants which where just starting bud quite nicely, as well as 15 hydrocodone 7.5s and 15 ativan 1mgs that where hidden in the tape deck of my stereo. All this because of 1 fucking rolling paper


----------



## SirTophamHat

woke up today to mom at the door, being nosy or nagging or somesuch i don't remember

she goes "why isnt your window open" as an excuse to traverse the room knowing the window is closed because i have the AC unit installed for times of hotness

finds my chillum sandwiched between the window pane and the screen

"is this your pipe...

...

it's pretty"

lol.  she asked me if i smoked in my room and i told her i just kept it there to keep out the smell, she knows better though.  it sucks living with the rents sometimes.  as a matter of fact i'm going to go smoke that chillum now. at least she didn't take it;  a year ago she would've.


----------



## supersmoker27

Tommyboy723 said:


> As you obviously found out, taking pictures of/with drugs is never a good idea.  It almost always comes back to haunt you.



yeah but drugs are so beautiful to me and i photos help me remember if my memory was to fuzzy. but haha your totally right its a horrible idea. Do you speak from experience?

another one. I picked up a girl, said she did bars and shit so we pop some and watch a movie in my bed. next thing i know shes fuckin out. Im shittin bricks cause I know shes really fucked up and I try to wake her up and give up she wakes up 20 mins later and I wait like 40 mins to have her sober up. then drive her home and tell her to go to sleep. when I get home my mom asks "did you give her something?" I just acted all defensive and offended. and she belived what she wanted ha.


----------



## tinyturtle92

I knew a guy who's mother found his bong, he tried to convince her it was a lamp.......Needless to say. It didnt work.


----------



## supersmoker27

lol at the lamp.

*This one happened last night* I had my home boy over with two girls and we all got in the pool naked and trippin on 4-aco-dmt and lsd. and im put the life saver thing in the water and pull the girl around like a ride and as im doing this my dad walks in to see me running around the pool like a idiot laughing my ass off completly naked. apparently we were so loud we woke him with the noise.

He told me to have everyone get dressed and get out of the pool. I couldnt keep a straight face and was just laughing and laughing saying ok. one of the most akward times being caught. but our trips stayed in a good vibe after that still.



*
My friend Mark came to my house* FUCKED UP on benzos and my dad says "make mark stay here for a while before he drives back". 

Well he ended up getting into his car and smashing it into a brick wall thing thats kind of our garage. So I get him out and have him chill out at my room. he goes downstairs to get some water.  

Now I have a ladder thats on the side of my house so I can climb to my room to avoid seeing my rents when im fucked up. You can see it from the kitchen in the day time. 

Well my dad sees my friend climbing up the ladder and he knows its a bad idea (he also saw the crash) so he taps to get his attention and I guess my dad said it looked like mark got starteled and tipped over the ladder smashing down on the ground with it. haha 

*So* were driving the other day my dad, me, and a friend. were a few blocks from my house and, we all see a car that looks like marks and my dad goes "looks like marks car, probably got lost on the way here" and we all laughed hard.


*
I had this girl over and *we were climbing in my room after a smoke session from the window, she was benzoed and as my mom opens the door to my room the girls half way through the window and just CRASHES all over my speaker set up, it was one of the worst benzo falls ive seen cause so much stuff went crashing down. needless to say i got bitched out by my mom later.

*The* same thing happended when my other friend was over and I heard my mom yell "GOD DAMN AGAIN?"


----------



## syndeusys

There were two really awesome times I got caught.

1) Drinks/benzos/weed behind the soccer field at a bonfire with some friends apparently I got super fucked up and was throwing up on the field and smashing my face into it, shortly there after I proceeded to tear off the shirt I was wearing and according to friends "run off into the night". I woke up around noon with my mom in my room acting nonchalant. It was going good for about 10 minutes at which point she says "so do you mind telling me where the fuck my car is?" It was quite a problem since I had no idea so the two of us spent a rather awkward afternoon canvasing the neighborhood for it. Similar incidents repeated themselves through out the course of high school.

2) Just got a script for Lunesta and my friend and I thought we'd each try some so we both take three and walk around/play video games/whatever for maybe 2 hours at which point he passes out. I then get it in my head that it would be the best idea ever to take the remaining 24 tablets at once. Wake up at approximately 4pm and hop in the shower. When I open the door my friend is standing there and so naturally curious I'm like  "what's up?" "Dude you got in a fucking car accident last night" look outside car is no where to be seen. In walks mom apparently I had blacked out gone out to my car ran it into the telephone pole in my front yard at around 5-6am woke her up she looked out her bedroom window to see me leaning against the car smoking and then comes running out the front door. I jump in the car reverse out of the pole and speed off disappearing somewhere for about an hour. She's waiting for me when i get back of course and apparently I told her I was going to the beach. She had my car towed somewhere while i was sleeping and i didn't get it back for weeks.


----------



## footscrazy

I managed to keep everything hidden from my parents until I just told them the truth, probably mainly because I was never home! But I did get caught by my ex's mum who I lived with at the time - after getting so fucked up that I walked out to the bbq in the backyard naked


----------



## SILENTBUD

Once upon a time i told my grandma (who i live with) that me and my friend had to go to where his mom was, by the park, to get his phone charger.
 We got to the park and gave the dude the 20 bucks, he gave me an eighth of what i thought was schwag, we sat at the park and smoked a chillum or two and didnt feel the slightest different, so we decided to just smoke it all to try and get something out of it. we sat and loaded chillum after chillum after chillum until it was gone, then headed home. about halfway back to the house i got a text from my guy saying he gave me the wrong bag and that what i got was an eighth of creepy kush. for those who dont know, good creeper, i mean gooooood creeper takes like, 45 minutes to start feeling anything off of. we got back to the house, still sober and hoping not to be very soon.. an hour later we're allllll kinds of stoned, just playin some gta4. .then my dreaded aunt anna came home... shes always looking for ways to bust me. so she tells us to come into the living room and play with the dog, (weird huh?) and as soon as my friend stepped out of my room i hear, "damn, can you even see out of those eyes?"
BUSTED.
so they asked us the usual shit, you know, have you been smoking pot, where is it, blah blah blah.. after about 20 minutes of discussion i straight up said, " im in the middle of fucking a fat hooker in liberty city, so lets talk about this never. " im not one to usually say shit like that so they flipped the fuck out. they went and got a drug test from walgreens and told me to pee in it. i was still high as shit. i could literally smell the dank buzzzz radiation off of my piss. i overflowed it purposly and went into my room after yelling to them to have fun fucking with my piss. they said it was positive but i played it off by saying they got it from walgreens and all.. they said they were gonna like send it to the state or something.. but i never ever heard anything of the night again :D


----------



## !_MDMA_!

SILENTBUD said:


> Once upon a time i told my grandma (who i live with) that me and my friend had to go to where his mom was, by the park, to get his phone charger.
> We got to the park and gave the dude the 20 bucks, he gave me an eighth of what i thought was schwag, we sat at the park and smoked a chillum or two and didnt feel the slightest different, so we decided to just smoke it all to try and get something out of it. we sat and loaded chillum after chillum after chillum until it was gone, then headed home. about halfway back to the house i got a text from my guy saying he gave me the wrong bag and that what i got was an eighth of creepy kush. for those who dont know, good creeper, i mean gooooood creeper takes like, 45 minutes to start feeling anything off of. we got back to the house, still sober and hoping not to be very soon.. an hour later we're allllll kinds of stoned, just playin some gta4. .then my dreaded aunt anna came home... shes always looking for ways to bust me. so she tells us to come into the living room and play with the dog, (weird huh?) and as soon as my friend stepped out of my room i hear, "damn, can you even see out of those eyes?"
> BUSTED.
> so they asked us the usual shit, you know, have you been smoking pot, where is it, blah blah blah.. after about 20 minutes of discussion i straight up said, " im in the middle of fucking a fat hooker in liberty city, so lets talk about this never. " im not one to usually say shit like that so they flipped the fuck out. they went and got a drug test from walgreens and told me to pee in it. i was still high as shit. i could literally smell the dank buzzzz radiation off of my piss. i overflowed it purposly and went into my room after yelling to them to have fun fucking with my piss. they said it was positive but i played it off by saying they got it from walgreens and all.. they said they were gonna like send it to the state or something.. but i never ever heard anything of the night again :D



wtf is creeper? pcp weed????


----------



## Slapdragonx

A high that slowly builds overtime, typically from crap weed. ^


----------



## ech0s85

i dont buy the creeper shit claims.  Ive smoked a ton of weed and never had some shit that all of a sudden fucked me up an hour later.  I put that in that same category as people who think weed names are the shit.  Like one guy i know wanted to buy weed i had so i showed it to him and he asked for its name, and i said idk man, its weed. so he didnt want it.  The next day i called him sayin i picked up some orange dream and he bought the same weed from the day before and kept sayin how bomb it was and you can totally taste the orange duuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## barafundle

*not caught but nearly and funny pt1 on psp soz has 2 b in 2 parts*

iv been caught 2 many times 2 say as i used 2 b on heroin and if my mum walked in and id allready drew back blood,well im fraid i was finishing  anyway before i injected i smoked it and 1 nite,after 12pm i decided 2 have small chase and keep rest 4 school next day (i was 15).i didnt expect any1 downstairs as my mum had work in the morn and dad had been 2 Masons that night so HE wasnt gettin out of bed as he was REAL drunk.so im chasin away njoyin sum music thing on tv when i heard thumps,quickly i hid...


----------



## barafundle

*not caught but nearly and funny pt2 on psp soz has 2 b in 2 parts*

...i hid the tooter (bit of round foil 2 suck up the smoke)and the foil board in the tv guide-he wont b watchin tv the state he is in i remember thinking.well guess the 1st thing he went 4?didnt say a word,just pick the guide out,i thot "omg he sumhow knows" but then the board fell 2 the floor and THATS when i thot i was done,but i heard my mum comin so i kicked the board under the sofa.i hadnt notice quite how bad my dad was tho coz he then went and picked up the dogs bowl and started 2 piss in it!...


----------



## barafundle

*not caught but nearly and funny last part,sorry every1*

yeah so there was i on the sofa starting 2 relax a bit and my high was coming back,watching my mum hold the dog bowl so my dad didnt spill when he pissed lol ive had acid trips less surriel lol just had a thot actually-what if i HAD taken acid or similar and was just smokin my gear that nite 2 come down...but ill not think bout that lol


----------



## barafundle

yeah i kinda agree and dont with u there.the names,if its the right plant 4 the name certainly makes a difference (if that IS what ur disputing).my mate had 2 types of weed and 2 of pot-memory bad but it think 1 bag of weed was purple haze and another was bubblegum i think.anyway i week we smoked the haze and i swear h couldnt be arsed goin 2 the toilet lol so just went when i went 4 a munchie :D also all we did was watch loads of films and barely talked.the 2nd week was bubblegum (we had tried the soft...


----------



## Mafioso

ech0s85 said:


> i dont buy the creeper shit claims.  Ive smoked a ton of weed and never had some shit that all of a sudden fucked me up an hour later.  I put that in that same category as people who think weed names are the shit.  Like one guy i know wanted to buy weed i had so i showed it to him and he asked for its name, and i said idk man, its weed. so he didnt want it.  The next day i called him sayin i picked up some orange dream and he bought the same weed from the day before and kept sayin how bomb it was and you can totally taste the orange duuuuuuuuuuude



lmao gotta love intelligence.


----------



## barafundle

*smokin rocket-didnt take me to moon this time lol*

when i was 14 and jurt gettin in2 my speed and acid and stuff before i got the bus 2 school id do 2 or 3 rockets,just 4 my come down course (lol yep bein young) and normally i cud do it in my room fine as mum and dad both at work.now i knew my mum had found my rockets b4 coz i had 2 make new ones lol well this morn i was feelin pretty bad-and it was mon lol so i had 5.typically as i was holdin in my 4th or 5th blast in walks my mum.any1 who has smoked a big rocket knows u cant hold it in that situation...


----------



## barafundle

*smokin rocket-didnt take me to moon this time lol*

smoke filled the room as i cudnt even get 2 window  what shocked me most tho was what my mum said "ahh so thats what thier for" LOL i was shocked needless 2 say.she also said dont let ur dad catch u.my mum was pretty cool bout all that,like 2 know what sumthin is used 4,hom much that wud cost etc...its when heroin reared its ugly head that things went rong.alltho im k and we r 2 now thankfully.sumtimes she remembers sumthin she found when i was younger and still likes 2 know bout it.


----------



## Pillthrill

^ lol we might be a lil amped right now huh?
Judging by the posts I would assume you just speedin along.

Fun stuff but that comedown might just kick you ass and that always sucks.


----------



## barafundle

syndeusys said:


> There were two really awesome times I got caught.
> 
> 1) Drinks/benzos/weed...once i read that i knew it would be crazy-benzos make u do either maaaad things or silly.i think im opposite of 9 times out of 10 i find myself waking in a public toilet (sitting on the seat iv 2 add lol) or my grans 1nce gawd knows why there,but worst is supermarket-and bein locked in.fools didnt check em b4 closig.so as i had no minutes on my mob i had 2 dial 99 fuckin 9 so they cud get manager 2 let me go


----------



## barafundle

*sorry!*



Pillthrill said:


> ^ lol we might be a lil amped right now huh?
> Judging by the posts I would assume you just speedin along.
> 
> Fun stuff but that comedown might just kick you ass and that always sucks.



yeah sorry guys, you should have told me to settle if im botherin u-gawd knows it sumtimes annoys me.havnt actually had anythin since bout 3am so shocked im still so obvious.again im sorry and thanx 4 bringing it up the way u did  apart from the comedown,that i cud 4get lol


----------



## Pillthrill

We are all users or (in some cases past users) so I'm sure we can all relate.
A lil Tram when I'm on here and I'm just speedin a long, typing away.

:D


----------



## Oppyandme

The only time my mom ever caught me red handed, was when she found a nickle bag of some herb i left in my pants. She just told me she found weed in my pants, gave me the whole disappointed parent talk and let me loose after i said i "relapsed" lol. She knew i used to smoke daily, but didnt know I was currently a pothead. So I go in my room to throw those pants in the laundry bag, when low and behold, the baggie is still in my pants with the little bit of weed! I smoked that shit like 10 min later down the block.

The shitty times when my moms caught me is when her whole scripts of percocet, ambian, and valium would go mysteriously missing. She knew it was me and I resent myself for ever stooping that low in the past.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

barafundle damn can u type legibly?


----------



## laetoile

haha when i was 18 i was smoking a blunt alone in my apartment and here comes a knock at the door. it was my dad coming by to say hi or whatever. my parents aren't down in the slightest so i hid the blunt and did the best i could to cover up the smell. finally i let him in and the first thing he says is, "it smells like marijuana in here." lmao i just told him i didn't know what he was talking about. it was hilarious. don't really have any stories besides that. i did my dirt in places my parents would never find me.


----------



## barafundle

!_MDMA_! said:


> barafundle damn can u type legibly?



whats exactly the prob mate?then if i can ill fix it.if its coz my stories are all in parts thats coz dont get so much room 2 type on psp as laptop but thats being fixed.otherwise idk whats up


----------



## !_MDMA_!

barafundle said:


> whats exactly the prob mate?then if i can ill fix it.if its coz my stories are all in parts thats coz dont get so much room 2 type on psp as laptop but thats being fixed.otherwise idk whats up



so i'm honestly interested but having a hard time reading thru it

----------------
Now playing: Joe Budden - Who Pt 1-3
via FoxyTunes


----------



## laetoile

ech0s85 said:


> i dont buy the creeper shit claims.  Ive smoked a ton of weed and never had some shit that all of a sudden fucked me up an hour later.  I put that in that same category as people who think weed names are the shit.  Like one guy i know wanted to buy weed i had so i showed it to him and he asked for its name, and i said idk man, its weed. so he didnt want it.  The next day i called him sayin i picked up some orange dream and he bought the same weed from the day before and kept sayin how bomb it was and you can totally taste the orange duuuuuuuuuuude



haha the dealer probably put orange peels in his weed to keep it moist and sold it as something "special." haha i hate gullible stoners.


----------



## SpecialK_

The one time I was caught was on mephedrone, prior to this I had consumed A LOT of other drugs and regularly came home still feeling the effects. But this one time I could not stop my jaw moving no matter how hard I tried, at first I denied anything. The next morning I came clean and my dad spoke up about one of my pipes that had went missing a few months back (I knew it had most likely been found, but as nothing had been said I wasn't 100% sure). So when the mephedrone and weed came clean I explained that I expect them to be angry about the mephedrone as even I find it a dirty substance. But for the weed I tried to explain the positive effects, but to no avail. This went on over the course of a few days, my mum tried to get me to promise that I would stop smoking it, but I didn't, eventually the conversation stopped and I have no idea what she currently thinks.


----------



## Znegative

I had just made the transition from sniffing to shooting heroin. I was in the bathroom trying to hit a vein, and my dad starts knocking on the door, so I throw the rig filled with the dope under the bathtub. he comes in, immediately finds it, and shoots it down the sink in front of me!


----------



## Oppyandme

Znegative said:


> I had just made the transition from sniffing to shooting heroin. I was in the bathroom trying to hit a vein, and my dad starts knocking on the door, so I throw the rig filled with the dope under the bathtub. he comes in, immediately finds it, and shoots it down the sink in front of me!



I woulda cried like a baby, and not cause my dad had caught me..


----------



## Small_town_casual

Never had any of my stuff found or my parents catching me doing anything, the only way they found out was when I was grassed up to the police for dealing  and the copper being a family friend went to my mum and told her, when a search was done nothing was found in my house so i got away with it. They had a idea this was going on, probably due to disappearing for a few days randomly, going out at odd times, lots of phone calls etc. Also been arrested for possession of a suspected controlled substance on a night out, and when tested was found to be mephedrone (was still legal then) so got no charges but they were told why I was nicked. Have come home a few times wired and they have clocked that my eyes were beaming, I think no matter what a mother knows, they just know 

Anyway, life after it hasn't been too bad, feel i can talk to me parents more openly about it now, laugh about it, my parents probably don't understand it all because they were never into any of this so i guess it's harder for them to grasp. Trust has fallen because obviously when I disappear for a weekend, stop out or they go away for the weekend they think im back on it all (which I am), they probably know this but put up with it. Although only being young at 18, if i was to give anyone, younger or of similar age advice on speaking to parents I would just say, fill them in on a few facts, like not to be sucked in by the horror stories in the media, what makes cocaine more dangerous than alcohol, if anything the latter is more dangerous.

But I have to say the worst thing now about parents knowing about me using drugs is that sometimes when i come home and have just been out on the piss and only the piss and then accuse me of being on drugs  really boils my blood!!!


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Znegative said:


> I had just made the transition from sniffing to shooting heroin. I was in the bathroom trying to hit a vein, and my dad starts knocking on the door, so I throw the rig filled with the dope under the bathtub. he comes in, immediately finds it, and shoots it down the sink in front of me!



honestly i think your dad did u a hugr favor


----------



## qwe

gov crackdowns increase crime (eg prostitution) and have no effect on addictions

i imagine it's the same on a smaller scale.  take away someone's H and they'll do whatever they can to secure more, which is why i think there should be free methadone and heroin clinics so that people can re-order their lives without worrying about that until they feel ready to try to quit

taking a product somebody bought and flushing it down the toilet because you disagree with their personal medical decision just isn't cool.. self-direction is really important for many people


----------



## !_MDMA_!

qwe said:


> gov crackdowns increase crime (eg prostitution) and have no effect on addictions
> 
> i imagine it's the same on a smaller scale.  take away someone's H and they'll do whatever they can to secure more, which is why i think there should be free methadone and heroin clinics so that people can re-order their lives without worrying about that until they feel ready to try to quit
> 
> taking a product somebody bought and flushing it down the toilet because you disagree with their personal medical decision just isn't cool.. self-direction is really important for many people



um sure but imagine he was still a teen and shooting heroin at sucha young age and with your parent's money is not cool. get your own house your own money and shoot it idc.


----------



## RidingtheBrownline

first time parents found out i was smokin weed. my mom was at the neighboor hood bunco game and one of my old friends mom told my mom. wat a bitch.


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

on time when i was like 15 i was smoking a little bit of bud out of a can pipe in my room and my mom came in and i told her the smell was salvia,  thats the closest ive come to actually gotten caught


the funniest thing i heard happy, was to my friend, we were out eating pizza chilling, and he gets a txt from his dad who is like "come home right now we need to talk to you" and hes like txting back trying to find out what, and then i finally drop him off at home

turns out when he got home he was just there talking to his parents and then they were like "we found what has been confirmed to be crystal meth in the house" and this guy hasnt smoked crystal meth and wouldn't  so hes all confused, and then a few minutes later they pull out little baggie with glass screens in it, lolll


----------



## qwe

> get your own house your own money and shoot it idc.



i can see why it's wrong to spend your parents money on it if they don't want you to

but make him fend for himself and the downward spiral really gets going


----------



## lightitup

Tough debate between MDMA and qwe...I mean obviously shooting the shit in the toilet would in no way be fine for a friend or lover, but for your own (minor) child, I think I would have to do it. If I bought the shit for him, I practically have the right anyway...

Anyway, I've never been caught using anything hard by my parents, because I didn't start using opiates until I was over 18 and they were not so bothering. 

When I was 13 I got caught smoking weed by my parents. I was at a pretty rough place emotionally with family issues, and they found me getting high with friends after school one day. They felt like I was using drugs to hide up problems, and decided it wasn't right at such a young age and tried to teach me better. They drug tested me for a while until I completely quit, for years. Then when I was like 15 or 16 I started smoking again, and by 16 I was smokin' everyday. At this point I realized they smoked pot still occasionally and were fine with me using it, but explained to me why they drug tested me and why they didn't want that in my body at such a young age/vulnerable time. Then they never cared if I came home high or whatever, as long as it didn't interfere too drastically with my life. 

I don't blame them at all, I actually thank them for what they were trying to help me with a lot.


----------



## DiverDave

I was never caught and I smoked pot and took LSD all through high school.
I read alot of these and since I have kids now I'm on the other side-so to speak.

I love my kids to death and I really dont know how I would react...

I guess I would just make sure they werent using in a manner that would kill them, since I wouldnt want to live if they died.


----------



## Small_town_casual

DiverDave said:


> I was never caught and I smoked pot and took LSD all through high school.
> I read alot of these and since I have kids now I'm on the other side-so to speak.
> 
> I love my kids to death and I really dont know how I would react...
> 
> I guess I would just make sure they werent using in a manner that would kill them, since I wouldnt want to live if they died.



Im only young (18) but I think if/when i eventually had kids and i found out or caught them doing drugs i would just sit down and talk with them, i wouldn't stop them doing anything, would just let them know my experiences from them. Also telling them about the great side to drugs, unlike schools which drum into them how bad and evil they are, like how you are always told about the girl who died off 1 e on her 16th birthday, I would also tell them about the millions who do them weekly and have a great time. However the main thing is making sure that they do it all in moderation and as you say, an amount that wouldn't be of danger to them.

At the moment I have a younger brother (14) and he has been in the house many a times when me and my mates have been sniffing, and one night off our heads decided to give him a line of flake, some of you may think this is wrong, but the way we saw it he was with an 18, 19 and 26 year old, all familiar with drugs, and would rather him try it with us than with his friends for the first time who wouldn't have a clue what to do if something was to (touch wood) go pear shaped.

Needless to say if my mum or dad found out about the above i would be out of the house quicker than I could say "but"


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

when we had the drug unit in health class in grade 9, the teacher told us basically weed was harmles, and if you do exstacy ocasionalyl you will be fine

and i don't aprove, tahts way tio young to be snorting anythign


----------



## !_MDMA_!

you let your 14 year old brother do a line of blow? that's dumb as fuck part of moderation is beginning at a mature age


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

this guy knew, gave his little brother a pill of e when we were around and when he was comming up he started faking a seizure, 

that killed the night


----------



## ech0s85

> At the moment I have a younger brother (14) and he has been in the house many a times when me and my mates have been sniffing, and one night off our heads decided to give him a line of flake, some of you may think this is wrong, but the way we saw it he was with an 18, 19 and 26 year old, all familiar with drugs, and would rather him try it with us than with his friends for the first time who wouldn't have a clue what to do if something was to (touch wood) go pear shaped.



Whoever the 26 year old was should feel horrible about themselves.  come on.


----------



## Azatos

ech0s85 said:


> Whoever the 26 year old was should feel horrible about themselves.  come on.



In these times a 14 year old doing coke isn't all that shocking.  I've met kids that were 12 and used the needle.  Were not talking about a big city in the hood either just a small little town.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

I was walking out of the side yard after I'd smoked some weed...at the same time my dad was walking out there to smoke.  We'd heard of each other smoking but didn't ever say anything.
He asked if he smelled bud and I said "maybe".
A while later I started finding different looking buds in my weed jar, kept thinking it was just leftover from before (but I usually empty out leftovers into another jar for brownies later).  And then one day he said "have you been getting the bud I left you?"

LOL.


----------



## Azatos

I was hanging out with my two friends.  I threw down on a dub for the three of us got all pretty high, then my buddy shot me .3 of great coke, bought 3 pills and he gave me an extra.  My parents called me up and were like were picking you up in 10 minutes.  I looked in the mirror and my eyes were redder than they've ever been ever.  I came up with the only plan that was remotely plausible.

I went out with my bud and rolled all over his lawn getting dirtstains and grass stains all over my clothes.  My plan was just to say we were playing football and I got tackled into a pile of dirt. rofl.

As soon as I go out with the football in my hand the first thing my mom said was "are you on drugs."  I was coherent enough to tell her the story and I kept telling them that every-time they threatened me.  After that they believed me and my mom taught me how to use visine rofl


----------



## Small_town_casual

!_MDMA_! said:


> you let your 14 year old brother do a line of blow? that's dumb as fuck part of moderation is beginning at a mature age



I see you point but then take this into account, In Spain, France, Italy etc they let the young ones ie 8 years old or so have a glass of wine with their meal, here in the UK we dont do that, and as many may know Britain has an increasing problem with teenage drinking. Then with the 18 years I have been going to Spain I have never once seen a group of 13/14 year olds on a street corner getting pissed off frosty jacks, stuff like that just doesn't happen because they teach it them at a young age and learn to respect it. Yes the next day when i woke up I thought I was the worst big brother in the world, but as I said, I would rather him experience it with those ITK than clueless mates.

ech0s85, why exactly should my mate feel bad about himself?


----------



## Inoxia

Small_town_casual said:


> Although only being young at 18, if i was to give anyone, younger or of similar age advice on speaking to parents I would just say, fill them in on a few facts, like not to be sucked in by the horror stories in the media, what makes cocaine more dangerous than alcohol, if anything the latter is more dangerous.



A lot of parents are too ignorant to listen to the truth when it comes to drugs.
Both of mine work/worked in customs, but I haven't lied about or tried to hide my drug use since smoking hash and now even things like mephedrone and cocaine.


----------



## ech0s85

because an 18 or 19 year old giving a kid coke is stupid, but so are 18 and 19 year olds.  By 26 you know better.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

i agree with the concept of letting beer & wine or even weed at home becuz whether u like it or not they will try that shit, and with your supervision the first few times it can be much safer. but coke n wine/weed are too completely different things


----------



## Small_town_casual

!_MDMA_! said:


> i agree with the concept of letting beer & wine or even weed at home becuz whether u like it or not they will try that shit, and with your supervision the first few times it can be much safer. but coke n wine/weed are too completely different things



I know that, just used it as an example, but as previously mentioned for 14 year lds doing coke isn't out of the ordinary, when you have kids younger doing meph I think that is more to worry about. Obviously I have told my brother that if i hear of him doing drugs I will batter him, just hope now he has learnt to repspect them more and to come to me for advice and not others.


----------



## !_MDMA_!

Small_town_casual said:


> I know that, just used it as an example, but as previously mentioned for 14 year lds doing coke isn't out of the ordinary, when you have kids younger doing meph I think that is more to worry about. Obviously I have told my brother that if i hear of him doing drugs I will batter him, just hope now he has learnt to repspect them more and to come to me for advice and not others.



who gives a fuck if it's ordinary or not? ordinary means there's just more dumb fucking people who give their 14 year old brother coke. sorry i hate to be rude but i think what you did was very stupid. basically your saying don't do drugs but your actions tell him that drugs are fine. what do you think he's gonna think after you gave him a line? oh yea drugs are to be used in moderation? you've basically given him a reason to do more drugs at an age waaaay to young. even marijuana at 14 is extremely damaging, i see the effects from my own use (started at 14), but cocaine is a whole other level... 

if my older sibling, who i look up to, gave me a line and i saw him doing it, wouldn't that give me more reason to be like them? smh

it's not even really about maturity level or anything, even if you brother was very mature for his age the physical damage of coke at a young age is terrible


----------



## EU4RIK

although i agree with what you say MDMA i think that if he was gonna do coke at that age anyway hes right in wanting him to do it around him, but even so you should have just explained to him that he shouldnt do it in the first place, instead of teaching him moderation teach him not to in the first place


----------



## GhostTrip

Caught at 9 a.m by my mother who was getting up for work with a gram of coke left out on one of her library books ready to be sniffed haha not impressed blew the coke away in a panic (tear) an just walked out didnt come back for a few days!


----------



## Tommyboy

I get hyper off of opiates, even heroin... My mother questioned how I was being scripted benzos, so i let her come into the appt with me.  She saw me tell the doc that my benzo days are over, and to drop the dose.... He told me in front of mom that the drop may cause restless nights and anxiety....

Well I got doped up, and was cleaning the house at 5am, and my parents asked why I was up... I said getting off the benzos was keeping me awake, so they didnt care...

Now any eratic behavior is blamed on benzo w.d's


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

nice ^ ^


----------



## Tommyboy

^^^^^ Yea It works pretty nice... They ask if I am on drugs, and I say no, I am off them...


----------



## sonicteamaajm

ActiveA said:


> "oh just playing with some paper...". Of all the shit I could say, that's what i said...



This made me lol, haha nice one


----------



## StaySedated

cops called my parents, "your son was under the influence of quaaludes and LSD and wandered off his school campus to a nearby McDonalds where we found him".

that was the first time...


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

I remember waay back when i used to enjoy mushrooms...

We'd had a mega-brew, around 200 each freshly picked that day...and half an hour after drinking my dad knocked on the door...

For some strange reason I answered it, he was all melting and ethereal. Can't believe he didn't hit the roof, but all he said was  "Looks like I've called at a bad moment. I'll see you soon", before walking off.

Phew!


----------



## Unbreakable

Hello mom, 

I am in Jail and i need some bail money, Please go into my room and into my safe and get the money my sister has a extra key.... What happen son? Oh some kid snitched my out to the cops for selling some Mdma, Don't worry i know where he lives and works.... It will be taken care of... Love yah mom see you soon


That kid def never snitched again


----------



## dokomo

Knock on wood, I've never been caught! Lets hope it stays that way!!


----------



## ^Xayo

My mum is cool with my weed consume but she doesn't know about DXM.
So one night i was doing DXM with a friend of mine and somehow he gets into a serious argument with his girlfriend via the telephone. So here we had it, he was crying desperately, me being totally spaced the fuck out I robo walk into the kitchen and ask my mum how to make tea. She asks me why I want to drink tea at 2 am in the morning and I just answer "TEAAAA" and robo walk back into my room without making tea.

The next day she asked me if I did any other drugs than weed, wich i denied. Since im normally very honest to her (she knows every drug I do, I even tell her before something big) she believed me .


----------



## whataboutheforests

I've never been caught by my parents except for smoking weed.  They don't really care though, they know I do it and have a med card.  The only time my mom got pissed at me was when she thought I smoked in the house (which i didn't, I was in the backyard).  But it was still obvious I smoked.  I felt like shit for a couple hours, but only because I was really high.  getting caught red handed by parents while blazed out of your mind isn't very fun.

One time I was sitting in my car parked in front of my house and my homie was in the passenger seat.  He was selling me pokeballs and right after he gave them to me I had them in my hand and this car pulls up right next to me out of nowwhere and I look up and it's my fuckin dad.  I quickly put the pills down and he asked what we were doing and I just said nothing..i dont think he noticed anything.  Soooo sketchy though my heart was beating so fast.  My parents may not care about weed but I know shit would hit the fan if they caught me with e pills.


----------



## ich333

^Xayo said:


> me being totally spaced the fuck out I robo walk into the kitchen and ask my mum how to make tea. She asks me why I want to drink tea at 2 am in the morning and I just answer "TEAAAA" and robo walk back into my room without making tea.



that is hilarious !!!!!!!


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

my mom caught me smokin herb...now we smoke together...

but one time when i was young and lived under her roof.. i was so wasted...str8 up whiteboy wasted i had took 3 or 4 bars... and drank a 5th of vodka between me and my boy mostly me ..and i think that was all i was on but that was mos def enuff cuz my bar tolerance was low as fuck shit i couldnt take that much now AND DRINK now and be iight ..but i ended up stumbling around the house knocking shit over then i walked up to the Christmas tree and took a piss on it lucky no presents was there yet...

and i have no memory of this at all.. and she was super pissed at me so i know she didn't just make it up the getting loaded part didn't really bother her to much she was supposedly close by when it went down...smh i felt like a jackass


----------



## BanginMyLifeAway

Unbreakable said:


> Hello mom,
> 
> I am in Jail and i need some bail money, Please go into my room and into my safe and get the money my sister has a extra key.... What happen son? Oh some kid snitched my out to the cops for selling some Mdma, Don't worry i know where he lives and works.... It will be taken care of... Love yah mom see you soon
> 
> 
> That kid def never snitched again



haha how did ya moms take that news


----------



## I Eat Pho

My mom walked in while I was spanking my monkey

That was back in middle school.. she just wasn't the same after that...


----------



## Retoxification

A little backround: my parents are both REALLY straightedge. My dad chews tobacco but denies it's a habit even though he goes through 10 packs of this indian chewing tobacc almost every day. They stress the fuck outta how much drugs will screw you over, even though I beg to differ.

My family had left town supposedly for the weekend because of my little brother's soccer tourney. It was friday night, I had a gram of K some nice blotter and maybe a gram of weed. I was up in my room(I NEVER smoke in my room) smoking a my gasmask watching fear and loathing. I was gonna drop some cid but decided to save it for later. So I decided i'd take a nice 50mg line of K. At the time my tolerance was sorta high and it would take about 150mg of K up the nose to get me holing from sealed vials. So did I the line and started smoking my mask. All the sudden I hear the front door open, it's only 9 in the evening and they had left only an hour before.I quickly stash the mask and and spray my room a bit and act casual. My dad pops in my room and just stares at me. He literally shook his head and just closed my door. 

At this point I was more confused than anything. The K was starting to hit off and my dad came back. He picked up the bag of ket and just stared at me. Brilliant me left it on my night stand pretty much in the wide open. So I began the process of trying to convince him it wasn't coke/heroin/meth and that it was Ketamine. He had never heard of it so called bullshit. I tried describing effects and a bunch of other stuff but he got pretty pissed. And it's one thing for him to stand in the doorway madder than i've ever seen him literally yelling questions at me. It was another when he smacked the shit out of me because at that point the ket was hitting pretty hard. Then he went on about how I'm "doped up"(a term i have no doubt he learned from cnn or something) so i don't even care and that he's gonna kick me out.

Long story short he took my K and my weed. My blotter was on my table too but it was fluff so he just figured it was a cut up piece of paper. I was pretty happy about that. In all actuality I think it confirmed with my parents that I do drugs. As I said they we're pretty pissed, but weren't in much of a position to do much to me since I pay for my phone bill, car insurance and my gas.(Was 19) They told me they we're gonna stop paying for my college so i ended up having to pick up the payments for the rest of the semester. It was kinda rough but after the semester they we're sorta impressed I held everything together so it's pretty much cool now. My dad even jokes about it from time to time(though he's still convinced I was railing coke/heroin.)

Some of you guys have ridiculous stories lol


----------



## MySecret

first time i got high, i was one of those goody goody boys and i had never had taken a sip of alcohol or anything, not even smoked a cig... anyways, i smoked a blunt of some great weed with my buddy and i had to go home and let my mom know i was gonna stay with my friend but i went home and my whole family was sitting in the living room watching tv and i walked in the door completely bombed and stoned lol everyone was just looking at me like what is wrong with you and i left... came back the next day and i told them i had smoked weed and they were like its no big deal, we do it too sometimes lol. i was 18 at the time tho. from there, life has been an adventure


----------



## tyrael

> Ii was 18 at the time tho. from there, life has been an adventure



  I fully understand there has to be a "cut off" age (to be "an adult") but I still laught his 11:59 (17yo) to 12:01 (year 18yo) where something dramatically changes and ya *suddenly* an adult! Lols


----------



## MySecret

tyrael said:


> I fully understand there has to be a "cut off" age (to be "an adult") but I still laught his 11:59 (17yo) to 12:01 (year 18yo) where something dramatically changes and ya *suddenly* an adult! Lols



I definitely agree. When I first started into the "journey" as I like to call it, I was at the point where I wanted to do nothing but take strolls in my "journeys" all day long every day... It's been 6 years and since then, I have changed a lot in many ways. I am able to dip my feet in the water and not go back for a long period of time so to speak.


----------



## Zapa

Just finished reading the whole thread. Hilarious!

My first time getting caught was when I had just turned 18. I had just started experimenting with drugs a few months ago. It was my first time doing mush, 3rd drug I was trying (had tried weed and speed before). My friends told me 5,5 grams was a good dose, so I believed them and ate 4,5g out of the dose I had, saving the rest for later. Let's say I was completely fucked up. Fearing I was about to die, I begged my 2 friends, also tripping, to call an ambulance. They didn't want to at first, but since I was lying on the ground telling them I was going to die, they did it after a while.

When I got to the hospital, after talking to a police officer who came soon after my friend called 911, I called my mom, still feeling some effects, and explained her everything. She was not proud of me but didn't say much and stayed with me until I got out of the hospital.

Edit: On top of that, I was charged with possession of what I had left from my dose, only because I wanted to get help... People should not have to risk jailtime because they fear for their life..


----------



## EU4RIK

so just the other day i was getting my speed out to prepare, anyways i got sidetracked and only got the bottle out and went off and forgot it was there. so my dad walks in and says he need something out of my closet, walks in, walks out just fine, next morning my sister comes in and walks in to talk to me, have a convo nothing out of the norm. neither of them noticed the script bottle with dexies in it (i just keep them in one, i dont actually have a script) and it wasnt until after they had both been around it that i realized i left it out. i was trippin bawlz when i noticed it was still out but nobody noticed a thing


----------



## xstayfadedx

The day my mother found out I smoked weed we were at the mall in the parking lot.  My sister ratted on me even though she also smoked with my brother and me the same day.  My mother began to cry and was like I wanted better for you and blah blah blah.  After that she would search my room and she found my purse full of all these pills....  She now takes my prescriptions since 10th grade and won't let me take them myself even though I don't need those to get high.

Yet now she doesn't really seem to care that I smoke weed.  I have my bong lying around because I told her straight up and showed her what it was...she also found one of my pipes one day when going through my burro she didn't even take it.  I guess she just accepted the fact I smoke weed and also the fact I don't care if she knows.  She doesn't know about all the other drugs though if she did she would of killed me by now...literally.

Oh yeah this one time my friends and I got super high and then we had to go home.  So I tell my mom at 1am something she has to pick us up from the movies.  We were hiding behind bushes paranoid as fuck that cops would get us after curfew.  Then randomly my friend I pop out of the bushes when my mom comes.  She was like how was inception I had to bullshit it all I was like it was mindblowing ect yada yada and then she drove us to mcdonalds cause she thought we looked super hungry....

Another time I'm with this kid from bluelight and we just smoked a blunt.  My mom keeps calling since I'm so many hours past curfew...I was talking so chill to her when she was flipping out on me.  She was like wow you seem pretty chill must be marijuana am I right?  I was like shit foiled.  Ended up I came home high as fuck on weed and molly also had some four loko.  I thought I could hide it but I was so high and unaware of the strong weed smell on my clothes since we were hotboxing in the car, she grabbed ahold of my hoodie and smelt it and was like weed...I was like fuck and then she saw my pupils...  Luckily I got away with it after I made some bullshit lie the next day.

Yet the coolest time I ever had with my mom is when she went to see kottonmouth kings with me in philly for my bday she even brought the tickets.  No one else could go so I brought her.  As soon as I smelt weed being smoked I looked at my mom and we both went weed...it was so funny.  She also was in front row with me and brought me a kmk t-shirt.  Also after the show we went to the train station to buy soda and water the bill came up as 420 it was so hilarious we both died and then after the train we both then went to sheetz buying so much shit, she was like wow I'm actually hungry tonight...I got the munchies.


----------



## Mora Fiend

My parents had no idea that I was using drugs until I got arrested for trafficking and sentenced to 5 years in prison.

I called them from the prison while I was dopesick and tried to explain everything in 3 minutes (the maximum length of time you were allowed to talk).  My life since then has been total hell.  It has been almost 8 years and they still hassle me about it when I see them.


----------



## Damien

> It has been almost 8 years and they still hassle me about it when I see them.


I'm sorry, I probably would too.


----------



## Mora Fiend

> I'm sorry, I probably would too.



Yea I can't say I blame them really.  It was a major violation of trust, but I was a teenager and really scared.


----------



## paranoid android

Coming home loaded drunk on moonshine and puking all over the bathroom floor while trying to convince your mom that your perfectly sober is always fun. So is nodding out at the dinner table on a combo of morphine, various benzos and lyrica and then saying no im not on anything more then my reg meds :D


----------



## dokomo

MPerfectDrugJ said:


> I'll never forget this.  I was chilling at a friends house back when I was, oh, say about 19.  We werent doing anything but playing video games when all of a sudden my cell phone rings.  Its my mom.  I pick it up and she says, "I found your glass, test-tube looking thing with burn marks on it and so help me god, I'm going to find out what it is!!!"  She was, of course, referring to my nice, pyrex meth pipe that I had left in my (so I thought at the time) ingenious stash spot with about .2 melted down in it.  OH MAN I was terrified.  So terrified that it took me three days to work up the nerve to just go home.  I walk in the door and theres my pipe, sitting out on the kitchen counter.  My mom looks at me and says "So, methamphetamines, huh?"  I don't think, almost 10 years later, that I've lived that down yet...   8(



Damn!! I bet that was uncomfortable! What kind of stash spot did you use?


----------



## Police Detective

dokomo said:


> Knock on wood, I've never been caught! Lets hope it stays that way!!



your day is comin', boy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Police Detective said:


> your day is comin', boy.



Struggle, dokomo, struggle!!!


----------



## nemesis-a

THIS IS SORTVE LONG SO BARE WITH ME, OK HERE GOES


took about 23 coricidins at my house. i recall going to the park with my dad and sister and i was skateboarding and decided to sit down near a drinking fountain to take a break. anyways this biker passes by me and asks me if im ok... so i say sure im doing fine! i get up and go back to find my dad and sister.

so were done at the park (at this point im starting to feel a little weird, weirder than my previous dxm experiences, but up to that point was only with about 8 coricidins so i just went with it). so we all get home and i go to my room. the next thing i remember is passing by my mom, dad, and sister to go outside in the backyard. i start walking around my pool and then the high hits me like a ton of bricks! i look at my house from about halfway into my backyard and it seems gigantic. i start to get this burning feeling in my stomache and chest and i freakout. i start to have trouble breathing so i walk back inside the kitchen and holding my head pulling my hair i tell my parents that i cant breathe. they say are u feeling ok? whats wrong? i hear them as just wah wah wahs and dont really understand what their trying to communicate to me.

i suspect i was at about the third plateau. so i tell them i took coricidins, and i walk my dad to my room and show him the empty packs of cold medicine i had in my trashcan and told him i took them all. i tell them to call the ER cause at this point i thought i was going to die. so they call 911 and i sit on my couch and my sister comes out and goes whats wrong? and all i could do was just stare and my parents said they are waiting for the ambulance because i had overdosed. my sister is freaking out and asks what i took and i just shook my head at her and said "too much cold medicine, i dont feel right". my mom tells me to vomit into the trashcan but i cant, so i hear the doorbell ring and the paramedic comes in. i sit down on a wooden chair and tell them what i took and they ask me if i can walk. i said "ill try" so they help me into the back of the ambulance. i lay down on the gurney and i start to go into a seizure. they start yelling and slapping me in the face on the drive to the ER telling me not to flutter my eyes and this paramedic sticks a defribulator (sp?) into my throat to force me to breathe. it felt like inhaling asbestos but it instantly took me out of this dissociative trance and i started to slowly come to but then i lay my head back and flutter my eyes a bit more. 

the paramedic tells me to grab onto his hand so i do and i grip it harder than anything ive ever held in my life. im barely holding onto reality at this point and i just remember them wheeling me into the ER and i look up at the ceiling while their wheeling me into some room and it looks like 3d or some shit, just really vividly out of proportion. i thought i was for sure going to die.. so they sit me up into a propped position and tell me to drink this entire bottle of charcoal. about halfway thru i instantly vomited all the contents of my stomache onto myself in a pile of dark vomit. the doctor guy then tells me to still finish the charcoal so i chug the rest down and vomit some more, but i come back to reality and realize im OK. 

i felt very relieved and they released me from the hospital to go home a couple hours after that. thats all i can remember about my first OD and telling my parents about drug use. i was then sent to a mental hospital for about 4 days (51-50, legally insane) where i played monopoly with some other fucked up druggies and ate shitty food. my parents then picked me up and i started to research DXM when i got home on my computer. since then i used dxm extractions and such to use and have gotten caught a couple times with empty bottles of tussin and gel caps lying around but not kicked out. 

anyway this continued for about a year and a half until i got caught shoplifting delsym bottles at a local department store. they took me to the back of the store, lectured me and released me on my free will. i drove home and everything was chill with my parents like any other day, until a month later my dad recieves a bill for 375$ (over one delsym bottle) and asks me what this is about. i fessed up and told him i was addicted. so they put me into a outpatient 6month anti-drug program where i was laughed at by meth heads for being in there for "cough medicine". anyways i kept to myself and finished the program. relapsed about a month later, mom caught me while i was high in the house (she can tell when im dexing somehow, its gotta be a psychic mother thing cause i swear im perfectly straight on dxm but in reality i look like a deranged zombie, didnt realize that until i sobered up in later months) and she takes me to this ghetto facility where bums go to stay and do community work and my mom, a drug counseler, and i all have a discussion about my drug use and how its bad while im peaking on like 2 bottles of delsym (1 jumbo 1 small, mixed with orange juice, probly a little over a gram of extended release dxm polystirex) and so i think shes gonna leave me there but she just says "see what happens when u use drugs" and i agree and we go home. i quit dexing for a while after that until recently i had discovered mucinex. 

ive used it twice recreationally in the last month, first dose being 420mgs, the second being 660mgs and was not caught. anyways thats my story, i love dxm and know my limits now from experience and all that jazz and plan on spacing out my trips at least to only once or twice a month... or until im bored again.... got alot more stories of being caught but im done typing for the night.

peace.. and DRUM N BASS!!!


----------



## moonsugar

My situation; living at home, work full-time. No idea what my parents stance is on drugs, dad has a beer or 2 each night and a few at special occasions but by all no means an alcoholic. Mum's an ex smoker who has a chaz  or 2 when she goes out for tea. I asked once when i was 15 or 16 if my dad done drugs when he was younger and she just said ask your father, mums sister said mum smoked weed a tiny bit when she was younger, but i don't really know  (or care) if that's the tip of the ice-berg or not. I never brang it up suspiciously it was just a question while we were talking and it pretty much kept rolling onto other things.

Never been caught myself except with grog when i was 15 or so, in which case they let me keep it and just let them know when i was going to be drinking so they knew where i was and what i was doing.

These days however i have a massive problem with when on acid, just not giving a fuck, i'll come home at 11:00pm when mum and dad are in bed watching tv not sleeping, and i'll be on the phone talking on the phone loud as can be just not caring about anyone listening  (or taking it into consideration) I'm sure i've mentioned that i'm on acid atleast once or twice, whether it was in ear shot or not i don't know but they've never brought it up.

I also found when i used to be into pills whenever i bought xx [amount] or so, it'd be just like I'd forget that they were illegal, i had a massive problem with just leaving them lying around in my room anywhere, which was a problem as mum has a thing with surprise "cleans" in my room when I'm not home. Although she doesn't admit it I'm sure the only reason she does it is for is to have a good snoop. Thankfully she never found them. 

Baggies have been found a few times, which i passed off as being just button baggies i got with a new pair of pants or a shirt, thankfully none of the ones she found ever had printed pictures on it otherwise I'm sure they'd think something was up. I've always wanted to say i use other substances apart from alcohol but the fear of not knowing how they'll take it always kinda turns me off it.


----------



## geoffreychaucer

i (stupidly) told my mom that i smoked weed after a summer of smoking when i was 15. i was planning on quitting and thought telling my mom would make it easier to do so. i explained how interesting it was and how it gave me a whole new outlook on life and such. (i had been getting super psychedelic highs and so weed was for that summer a real psychedelic mind-opening experience. anyways, shes not too pissed but still dislikes it and as a result tells my dad who is super anti-drug. so they end up giving me random piss tests for a while but i pass them due to being smart. a year later i smoke the night before a piss test so i just admit to not being able to pass it. they get mad and ground me for a while. then i throw a party when their gone, get caught after someone throws the empty cases in my shoe closet. then im grounded some more. then i decided one afternoon to smoke on my roof and low and behold get caught red-handed. that was bad. since then ive avoided getting caught although my stash disappeared six months ago mysteriously. anyways, being 18 now with good grades, good health, and college bound, my parents have probably just learned to accept my weed usage as long as they dont see it. good thing they dont know about all my psychedelic experiences though. that would freak them out.


----------



## Tryptamite

euphoricnod said:


> There was some asshole in my rehab that was there for a marijuana addiction and the occasional oxy.  Ten junkies an alchie and some fucking kid who was whining about not being able to be normal without being high.
> 
> Marijuana addicts... I dunno, about the rest of them, but this guy needed a world change or something.



My parents would love me to go to rehab. even if i stayed on my methadone and went for my "cannabis addiction".
Tbh, i would never be able to take myself seriously again if I went to treatment for cannabis addiction, regardless of how happy my parents think it would make them!


----------



## Marack

So it goes as a kid, wanted to try weed(get ready for the life story) ever since i heard about what it does the summer after 6th grade, 7th grade wouldnt ask no one, 8th grade asked my(current, not then) best friend if i could get a nick, he said ya, bring money next day and he would bring bud, got my weed that day, waited till weekend to smoke it.
         First time, smoked it after parents were asleep with my(at that time) best friend, I think he got high, i thought i did, but I didnt. Next day was a saturday, smoked a bowl out of tin foil, got BLAZED. This was in October, around december i got caught.
         First weekend we were out for Christmas break. It was a friday or saturday i think, I go out to living room about to go out back to smoke when i see my dad up. I go back into my room and head into the bathroom after some intense thinking(smoked in there before this time). I turn on vent fan, but decide i dont need a towel under door. Smoke two or so bowls, come out blazed as fuck. 
         All of a sudden i hear a door open, "Fuck". Then i hear my mom say "What's that smell?" im thinkin, "OH SHIT IM FUCKED EXCUSE UMMMMMM". Mom comes in, what were you burning in the bathroom, "I was uhh, burning tissues!" She says, "That smells like weed! I'm not stupid" Being only 13 i freak out and start crying thinking my dads gonna kick my ass. She asks whats wrong, i mention dad, she says he wont be that mad. 
         "So wheres the weed and howd you smoke it." Pull out a nice lil nick and go attempt to grab my home-made bong and almost trip. "DAMN, you pretty stoned aint ya" I laugh my ass off and say "hahaha, yea" I ask what shes gonna do with weed, "Give it to bubba."
         One day before end of eigth grade year i buy another sack and get jipped my ass off. But I stll got weed. Call best friend at the time to see if i can stay at his house, he says yea, on my way over there and i call him, "Cant, went to friends." dick move, i know huh? So my my says, "Man what a dick"
         "So you wanna go get high." I'm thinkin, why the fuck did she ask me that. "You serious??" "Yea" "How am i gonna get high?" "Got some at the house"
         Yall probably just shit a brick. I've been a straight up stoner ever since


----------



## Codones

I have my dad in California and my mom in Texas. For menthere where two instances. One was the kind of "we can't believe you are doing this, we love you so much, let's stop kthxby" and the other was " holy shit, we have a problem". 

The first was in California two days before Christmas. I had started experimenting about 6 or 7 months earlier with alcohol and marijuana. I then was introduced to pharmaceutical opioids. Gotta love it. My father used to take 10/325 hydrocodone for migraines. He had stopped taking them about two years before this and uses oxygen instead. I started taking opioids and muscle relaxants like carisoprodol, propoxyphene, and hydrocodone from him. Certainly not my proudest moment, but not my worst(sadly). I had just gotten back from the movies, I think to see Bad Boys 2, with my cousin. My whole family at the table with a baggy of pills. Oops!

The second was not good. I've been caught many times but this is the bad one that started my downhill slide. In Texas, still experimenting with pharamceuticals, I had just come into a bit of money. I promptly proceeded to buy 20 hydrocodone pills, 20 carisoprodol, and 20 2 mg alprazolam pills. Go in my room that night, take 5 hydrocodone, two alprazolam, and three soma.  A couple hours later I was ready to turn my light off, but wanted a bit more of a buzz. I took two extra hydrocodone, three alprazolam, three carisoprodol. I think we can all guess where this goes from here. 

Apparently I wanted a bit of bourbon after I took those, and stumbled out to go get it. I ended up falling face down after I had my drink shattering the glass. What a terrible waste of Crown Royal! Next thing I remember is waking up three days later and vomiting black shit. I took every single pill I had that night without knowing it. I even had semi coherent conversations during this time of black out. 

A lot of people who have used benzodiazepines extensively have a similar story. This is one of mine! I have another about clonazepam and trying to buy crack at a bus stop that's a better story, but I don't wanna type anymore!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

I remember when I introduced my best friend to pot. We were on the patio then my grandmother comes outside yelling and we sneak around in through my window to my room. I overheard her yelling on the phone "I smell smoke but it doesn't smell like cigarette smoke!" I still laugh every time I think of that story.


----------



## Jabberwocky

my mom walked in as i was popping xanax out of a blister pack. she cried thinking i was addicted as i have a junkie brother. but i'm not i keep em on hand for stim comedowns. been tested a few times since then and passed now she is at ease.


----------



## danceofdays

Some of the stories in this topic are hilarious. Mom chasing buddy who's running after the dope man, who's cruising in a car down the street? Priceless...

I only ever got caught doing drugs flat-out one time. I'd flown back to my parents' town for the summer to live with them and work after my first year of college. For the first few nights, I smoked joints in my bedroom, assuming they already knew I'd started smoking and would let me know if there was an issue. Neither of them said anything for like a week, and then one morning my dad busts into my room at 7 in the morning, trying to find something... "Why is there a towel blocking the door crack?" "Uhhh...." "That was a rhetorical question, it obviously fucking reeks in here." My mom shit the bed and was 'disappointed' for a while but now really doesn't care as long as my life is in order and jokes about it sometimes. My dad told me he knew it wasn't a big deal and I told him I didn't smoke that much, but was pretty pissed for a few days, and since then he never mentions it unless it's part of a lecture about my lack of motivation or whatever.

Close calls:

• lost my brand new cell phone that my parents had just bought me, because I was too high to notice and it fell out of my lap when I got out of buddy's car. Parents had told me they wouldn't be home until late that night, so when I got home around 8 I immediately smoked a giant cone. A few minutes later mom and dad get home and come into my room asking why I'm in bed already and if everything is OK. When I told them what happened they shit the bed and my dad made me call the phone company to cancel it. Unfortunately for me, I'd just gotten the phone and was way too blazed to remember the new number, so I kept punching my old one into the phone as it was prompting me, getting errors each time and pissing my dad off even more. They never called me out, but I was so obviously zooted that I've made a serious effort since then to not be baked around my parents at all, it was really fucking embarrassing and I felt really bad about the phone. Luckily someone found it and I got it back.

• parents phoned when I was really really high on poppy pod tea my friend gave me, asked me a bunch of questions that related to a lie I'd told them and I had to make up a bunch of shit on the spot that made sense in relation to it, which was not easy. My dad pretty much called me out, asking why I wasn't making sense, telling me to give him my info and he'd check for me, etc. He might have just thought I was acting fishy and lying though.

• came downstairs after getting stupidly high on pills, which I'd been mostly using to make me more social and more friendly at work -> bigger tips. Mom immediately says "have you been getting enough sleep lately? You're starting to look like you're high all the time these days," which was entirely correct. I just told her I was still having trouble adjusting to my new work hours and sleep schedule, and she bought it after some persuading (she assumed I'd been smoking weed inside, big no-no obviously, and I couldn't let her search my room or anything like that).


----------



## Damien

^ Nice stories, thanks for sharing. 

This is one of my all time favorite threads. I always have a good laugh in here. 



> One day before end of eigth grade year i buy another sack and get jipped my ass off. But I stll got weed. Call best friend at the time to see if i can stay at his house, he says yea, on my way over there and i call him, "Cant, went to friends." dick move, i know huh? So my my says, "Man what a dick"
> "So you wanna go get high." I'm thinkin, why the fuck did she ask me that. "You serious??" "Yea" "How am i gonna get high?" "Got some at the house"
> Yall probably just shit a brick. I've been a straight up stoner ever since


If "my my" is your mom then ya.


----------



## TheLostBoys

NFGvans628 said:


> best story i got
> 
> i found my mom had a script of xanax (i was 15 i think)
> so i started taking them
> well i took a bunch one day and i felt bad
> so i went to go put some back
> and when i opened the pill bottle there was a note
> "we need to talk"
> 
> it always reminds me of something you would see on those anti drug commercials
> 
> i dont remember much of what happened or how things were after
> because it was such a long time ago





This was hilarious......


----------



## TheLostBoys

I had a friend that worked for his dad in a plumbing business & the dad was a crackhead. Anyway, my friend confronted his dad & then when he got into an argument, he went & told his mom what his dad was into. That didnt bode well for his dad because my friend was dealing & his dad called the cops on him. 

Crazy shit when parents are calling the cops on their kids & its all because of drugs. Nothing ever happened to my friend as far as teh cops doing anything. Moral of the story, keep your drug business quiet.


----------



## killermunchies

My parents caught me with weed and alcohol when I was 18.  It was a little weird for a day or two, but they were pretty much okay with it since they had both smoked when they were younger.  However, they were a _little_ less okay with it when I had to call them from jail after I got charged with manufacturing a controlled substance.  After that, I came clean about my drug use as I really didn't have much else to lose at that point.  My parents helped me through the legal process and I ended up with probation so I'm quite thankful for that.  It's not like they were okay with what I did by any means, but my life was so fucked at that point that they didn't feel the need to make it any worse.


----------



## corkraver

First time I got caught was eighth grade. One of my crushes at the time gave me a bag filled with at least 30 pills, all different sorts of shit. I kept them in my closet but I had no idea that my mom kept shit in my closet as well so she was getting some shoes of hers and saw the baggie and flipped the fuck out.

She had this whole intervention thing with me and made me flush all the pills, looking back I could tear thinking of all the goodies in that bag.


----------



## danceofdays

orangelicker said:


> Then a circle of 6 flashlights appeared... five police officers and an undercover. FUCK!
> 
> They immediately went into the tent and said "You can get high just going in there."



LOL, this pretty much exactly happened to me, except it was a car. We were boxing the shit out of my boss's car after work and UCs rolled up outta nowhere, the two guys in the front seats said it was just them smoking (major props). The cop decided to let us go and asked if any of us in the back could drive us to someone's house or whatever, and then decided that "it was so smoky in here earlier that I wouldn't be OK with any of you driving right now." We had to leave the whip on some random ass street we'd stopped at and all take the bus home.


----------



## Big_Donnie

I feel like I've been caught a million times.

First time I ever got busted was on DXM. I had drank and entire bottle of 'tussin and was supposed to go to a Dinosaur Jr. show that night. Somehow my mom found out I was fucked up and when my dad got there to drive me to the show (I was only 15 then) my mom told him. He wasn't that pissed but he had to act like he was in front of my mom. I stayed in pretty big trouble for awhile and they searched my room and found a bunch of other shit.

I've also been caught with coke four or five times but never had to throw it away, I was just told how it could fuck my life up. My dad also came home from work to find me and a friend smoking opium, in which he replied "If it was good shit you'd be passed out right now." My mom found two hits of acid in the freezer one time as well, and I had to throw them away.

There's more that I can't recall. My parents have actually turned out to be really cool about my drug use. I only got booted the first time, after that I guess they realized that I would just have to grow out of it.


----------



## mutzy

My mum discovering I drank (I was 18 at the time, which is the legal age here) gave me the two greatest quotes of a life time. And both said in the one breath!

"Drinking spirits means you have an alcohol problem"
"Vodka will get you pregnant"

When my mom found out that myself and my sis have a penchant for good whiskeys she nearly started crying!
I think it goes without saying that my mum is by no means a big drinker (it's worrying how unrealistic and the scaremongering she does when it comes to alcohol)

Hence why she's never caught me. Part of that is because I don't do any when I'm back home (The circles I move in in college are every different to the circles I move in at home)

However the first time I spent a night at a mates house doing mandy and speed the whole night, do my last line, realise "fuck! train home in 20mins!" Managed to get back to the house, grab my shit, make the train, get a taxi back to my place, hoping to fuck that my mum's left for work. get home find out, see her car outside. try to compose myself outside the front door, then try to sneak in quitely, accidently fall over flat on my face.
i hear my mum running down the hall, she finds me flat out on the ground, still in my work uniform, stinking of stale drink, picks me up and hugs me because 1) she thought the noise i was making was someone trying to break into the house 2) because she'd slept out her alarm and would've been late for work and 3) she hadn't seen me in 2 months.
She then rushes off to get ready, I go to my room, change clothes, stick clothes in the washing machine, the entire time my eyes bugging out of my head and chatting non-stop about the previous night at work etc.
She left for work and eventually I managed to pass out for an hour or two before she got home that night.

Having a mum who is in no way drug savvy is a bonus sometimes :D


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

mutzy said:


> My mum discovering I drank (I was 18 at the time, which is the legal age here) gave me the two greatest quotes of a life time. And both said in the one breath!
> 
> "Drinking spirits means you have an alcohol problem"
> "Vodka will get you pregnant"
> 
> When my mom found out that myself and my sis have a penchant for good whiskeys she nearly started crying!
> I think it goes without saying that my mum is by no means a big drinker (it's worrying how unrealistic and the scaremongering she does when it comes to alcohol)
> 
> Hence why she's never caught me. Part of that is because I don't do any when I'm back home (The circles I move in in college are every different to the circles I move in at home)
> 
> However the first time I spent a night at a mates house doing mandy and speed the whole night, do my last line, realise "fuck! train home in 20mins!" Managed to get back to the house, grab my shit, make the train, get a taxi back to my place, hoping to fuck that my mum's left for work. get home find out, see her car outside. try to compose myself outside the front door, then try to sneak in quitely, accidently fall over flat on my face.
> i hear my mum running down the hall, she finds me flat out on the ground, still in my work uniform, stinking of stale drink, picks me up and hugs me because 1) she thought the noise i was making was someone trying to break into the house 2) because she'd slept out her alarm and would've been late for work and 3) she hadn't seen me in 2 months.
> She then rushes off to get ready, I go to my room, change clothes, stick clothes in the washing machine, the entire time my eyes bugging out of my head and chatting non-stop about the previous night at work etc.
> She left for work and eventually I managed to pass out for an hour or two before she got home that night.
> 
> Having a mum who is in no way drug savvy is a bonus sometimes :D



sounds like it haha, once when I was underage, my friend and I were smoking hookah in his room. His dad walked in and he told us to stop burning incense in the house.


----------



## Doctor X

never got caught by my mom but my grandmother did find the "wildflowers" I was growing on my windowsill...


----------



## smackcraft

It was always with hash i got caught with , the worst time was just before xmas i had bought some and rolled a bunch of joints out of it ready to smoke on xmas day before our big meal, my dad walked in and found them and then made me flush them all down the toilet, i was gutted


----------



## mad_demon_man_ant

*parents and drugs*

just wondering how you guys have dealt with your parents when you did drugs or do drugs as a kid. im 15 and my parents have caught me for a couple things but i keep most of it pretty well secret. i envy my friends whose parents dont care that they smoke or that they take drugs. did any of you guys ever tell your folks about your drug use? im thinking i might when i get older. thoughts?


----------



## skibler

I am pretty close to your age. I have gotten in trouble ALOT with my parents, mainly when I end up being careless. My parents always take it really bad. Like threatening to send me to rehab for bud. And taking me out of my school for a simple drinking ticket. I really do envy those kids who have more care free parents, but I also appreciate how my parents act towards my recklessness, and they have probably kept me from getting into a lot worse of a situation.


----------



## jasonmp321

I started smoking weed with my dad when I was 14.  I came clean to him about smoking and he ended up blazing with me.  I admitted to my mom I was smoking weed too and she wasnt really mad.

As far as telling them about other drugs (hard drugs), I did eventually tell them, but not till i was about 17.

On another note, your young man, only 15.  You really should try to finish highschool and goto a good college, and do something with your life besides be a junkie like me.  If I could be 15 again, my drug use would have stopped after alcohol/weed.

Go easy little buddy, and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.  I'm about to turn 23 and I've been a heroin addict since i was 16, so i got a lot of experience!


----------



## Psych82

I can't really come up with any horror stories on getting caught. I rarely see my mom, and my dad introduced me to everything i use from ice to weed to a few select prescription pills (usually bars oxys and vics).... or at least he thinks he turned me on to them. Having a parent who gets high with you (and also buys from you) really helps put the mind at ease.


----------



## TheLostBoys

mad_demon_man_ant said:


> just wondering how you guys have dealt with your parents when you did drugs or do drugs as a kid. im 15 and my parents have caught me for a couple things but i keep most of it pretty well secret. i envy my friends whose parents dont care that they smoke or that they take drugs. did any of you guys ever tell your folks about your drug use? im thinking i might when i get older. thoughts?





Dont envy those kids that have parents that could care less about their drug use. Those kids will not have anyone to help them down the rode, especially parents that get high with them. If your parents are tough with you about your drug use, theres a good reason for it. 

Im not saying dont do drugs because we all obviously do them on this site. All im saying is be thankful your parents care about you & your well being.



As far as me, my mom always knew when I was drunk or high on weed but never said anything when I was under the influence. She would wait until I was sober to give me the speech, this is when I was 18.

Mom found my weed in my bedroom & was showing my dad as I walked in with my gf & I saw it in the corner of my eye what was going on & played dumb & walked back out. Dad thought I was going threw a phase but still gave me the speech but my mom was always the worried one. 

She walked in on me & my gf after we did a few lines of coke back in the day, just looked at me & said you better stop doing drugs, I was like, WTF, how does she know. She also found several Colt45 40oz & double deuces in the drop ceiling of the basement where me & my friends hung out. Damn bottles almost cracked her in the head & that was the most trouble I ever got into.

Moms have great intuition knowing when one of their kids are in trouble & what not. I love my parents & they are cool but just like loving parents, they were always tough about drugs as they should be.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Psych82 said:


> I can't really come up with any horror stories on getting caught. I rarely see my mom, and my dad introduced me to everything i use from ice to weed to a few select prescription pills (usually bars oxys and vics).... or at least he thinks he turned me on to them. Having a parent who gets high with you (and also buys from you) really helps put the mind at ease.





I had a friend that had a mom like your parents. She would always give us money to go buy weed for her & us. His mom was married to a doctor so she always had money to throw around & hook us up.


----------



## Muddle

ahh yes way too many times that is why I was out of their home by 18.

-Multiple times w weed, only then to get drugtested when they were suspicious of me. I quickly learned not to smoke in the house (or at midnightish in my walk in closet) and to hide my shit well. 
-When I was reallllllllly young I was gone for acouple days on New Years and the cops were called and they searched my room...I had a half o of some strawberry kush (I think it, if I remember correctly), some robotussin bottles, and a few blotters of lsd. I was either going to juvie or the hospital for 'mental evaluation' or something like that. 
-my mother found me once when I had gotten serotonin syndrome, literally trembling uncontrollably and my eyes were fucked up. I couldnt even control them, they were all over the place.... and she helped me- I blamed it on my SSRIs of the time (hehe) but later she came to find out what really went down.
-also, When I was still at home and all of that, I got caught tweaking up in the middle of the school nights sitting there with cold bones, racing heartbeat, and drenched in sweat



So by the time I was say 17 most of my shit had already been put on blast and was out in the open. A good thing about my mother was that each time she forgave me. But for some reason she always felt so hopeless with me and my usage (?????) 


Anyways if worse comes to worse and they start controlling, punishing, and limiting you keep calm carry on and wait until you are an adult.

Goodluck !


----------



## mad_demon_man_ant

TheTwighlight said:


> I grew up in east texas, next to cow field after cow field after cow field. It was pretty normal to find way more shrooms than I could possibly pick. I'd get a few pounds and go home. I could go out there anytime, there was one really good field a 5 minute walk behind my house. Man, those were the fucking days...



i live in texas, TELL ME WHERE THIS FIELD IS NOW


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

I started drinking with my mom when I was 14. She let me have a few beers, then would let me get wine at restaurants, and when I was 16 we would go to bars together. It's kinda pathetic, I went out drinking with my mom... But she can be pretty cool. I used to hate her being drunk, until was drunk with her. I think she may know I smoke some bud, i left a hollowed out apple under my bed once, and her lighters would mysteriously "go missing" time and time again. One time, I was complaining about how uptight my dad was (they're divorced) and she goes "he's never even smoked a joint in his life". But she never knew about the hard stuff.
One time, I was at my older sisters house with my dad and his girlfriend, who is closer to my age than his. His girlfriend constantly tried to "mother me". She saw my sister handing me a -GASP- lite beer, and she freaked out, telling my dad I had an "alcohol problem". My dad asked me about it, lectured me, and warned me not to do it again.  
My advice, is deny deny deny, (oh, that bongs just for show, that cut straw is.... Errrr.... Decorative) if there is concrete evidence, just sit back and deal with the consequences. It will pass.


----------



## epiks

My parents have found over 100 needles, coke, meth, a SHIT LOAD of H, bongs, vapes, scales, worbs, everything..They don;t kick me out regardless of what I do lol. I moved out eventually but they know I still do H and what not. They are hella christian and just try to fix me rather than throw me out.,


----------



## TheLostBoys

epiks said:


> My parents have found over 100 needles, coke, meth, a SHIT LOAD of H, bongs, vapes, scales, worbs, everything..They don;t kick me out regardless of what I do lol. I moved out eventually but they know I still do H and what not. They are hella christian and just try to fix me rather than throw me out.,





When I lived with my parents, if they would have found 1 needle, I would have been off to rehab no questions asked.


----------



## bob cobb

i had ingested around 900mg of lyrica.....no tolerance.......i vaguely remember going upstairs completely naked, looking for some of my mothers xanax.....obviously i didnt know she was up there. she was watching while i was stumbling around naked trying to steal her xanax.....


----------



## xstayfadedx

xstayfadedx said:


> The day my mother found out I smoked weed we were at the mall in the parking lot.  My sister ratted on me even though she also smoked with my brother and me the same day.  My mother began to cry and was like I wanted better for you and blah blah blah.  After that she would search my room and she found my purse full of all these pills....  She now takes my prescriptions since 10th grade and won't let me take them myself even though I don't need those to get high.
> 
> Yet now she doesn't really seem to care that I smoke weed.  I have my bong lying around because I told her straight up and showed her what it was...she also found one of my pipes one day when going through my burro she didn't even take it.  I guess she just accepted the fact I smoke weed and also the fact I don't care if she knows.  She doesn't know about all the other drugs though if she did she would of killed me by now...literally.
> 
> Oh yeah this one time my friends and I got super high and then we had to go home.  So I tell my mom at 1am something she has to pick us up from the movies.  We were hiding behind bushes paranoid as fuck that cops would get us after curfew.  Then randomly my friend I pop out of the bushes when my mom comes.  She was like how was inception I had to bullshit it all I was like it was mindblowing ect yada yada and then she drove us to mcdonalds cause she thought we looked super hungry....
> 
> Another time I'm with this kid from bluelight and we just smoked a blunt.  My mom keeps calling since I'm so many hours past curfew...I was talking so chill to her when she was flipping out on me.  She was like wow you seem pretty chill must be marijuana am I right?  I was like shit foiled.  Ended up I came home high as fuck on weed and molly also had some four loko.  I thought I could hide it but I was so high and unaware of the strong weed smell on my clothes since we were hotboxing in the car, she grabbed ahold of my hoodie and smelt it and was like weed...I was like fuck and then she saw my pupils...  Luckily I got away with it after I made some bullshit lie the next day.
> 
> Yet the coolest time I ever had with my mom is when she went to see kottonmouth kings with me in philly for my bday she even brought the tickets.  No one else could go so I brought her.  As soon as I smelt weed being smoked I looked at my mom and we both went weed...it was so funny.  She also was in front row with me and brought me a kmk t-shirt.  Also after the show we went to the train station to buy soda and water the bill came up as 420 it was so hilarious we both died and then after the train we both then went to sheetz buying so much shit, she was like wow I'm actually hungry tonight...I got the munchies.



I'll add to my list that I posted awhile ago.  Well a month ago or so my mom came in my room to give me tylenol and she dropped one.  We were searching around for it because we didn't want one of our pets to end up finding it and eating it.  Ends up we never found it...  Then one day I'm high as fuck and I see this pill on the ground I go oh there's the tylenol and pick it up without actually looking at it...  Ends up that wasn't the tylenol and some other pill I was popping at the time.  My mom looked at me and was like oh thank you, acting normal as fuck and then the next day I see her looking up the pill and goes this is not the tylenol I gave you...  I was like shit..  I still don't know what kind of pill I gave her.  It was probably some oxy or something like that.  I don't know what I was thinking at the  time when I picked it up and gave it to her.  I'm surprised she never questioned me about it ever again but I did play the story off well after and was like I don't know what that is.  Why would I give you a pill if I knew I would get caught?  Or some shit like that.


----------



## 88brenno

Theres the time my dad walked in on me just finished inhaling a double nang so bad all i could hear was that nang echo

Then theres the times he has walked in on me smoking weed many times, found a pill someone lost in my house one night.

Had a conversation tripping face (4 hits of good lsd) and he knew straight away.

Also shaking once from what I suspected serotonin syndrome body tremors, sweating like never before then freezing the next minute then hot, called an ambo....780 bucks later...


----------



## blue_bomber

I was at my parents house one night completely stoned while they were in bed. While I was watching  tv i thought I heard them coming down the stairs so I jumped up and grabbed what was left of the weed and drug paraphernalia and ran round in circles panicking what to do with it *(putting it in my pocket was far too easy thanks to weeds effects on the decision making capabilities of the brain).* So what do I do?? I put everything into my Dads slippers. Anyway needless to say no one was actually coming down the stairs *(Paranoia!! Thanks again weed, no wonder I no longer smoke you!!)* But I decide to carry on watching tv, before going to bed, and yes I forgot to remove the stuff from my Dads slippers *(Thanks one last time weed for the lack of short term memory!!)*

Well the next day I wake up realising my mistake, go downstairs sheepishly to see my Dad sat on the sofa wearing the slippers with a knowing look on his face!


----------



## EU4RIK

One time I had bought what I though was 7 hits of E, but after realizing they were completely bunk I was feening getting some real E so I started looking around. Well sometime after midnight I found someone who sold me a purple transformer (my first mistake). 

Anyway, feenin like I was as soon as I got it which was around 12-1am I put the hit in with my gum and swallowed them together (mistake number 2) which caused some time release type deal as it took a fairly long time before it hit me which caused some problems. 

I wasn't feeling anything when I got picked up by my mom and got home fine with no problems, which relieved me as she didn't know of my hard drug use at the time (at least I didn't think she did). 

When we got home my mom went to bed right away, which I had to smile at as I was left to trip and i had a bit of weed i wanted to smoke too. Later in the morning I realized taking my hit so late was a terrible idea as i was left sitting at home at like 2am watching tv alone but i was feeling alright (even though it was a transformer, the weed helped a lot). I just hung out watching late night tv till around 5am, which is around when my mom usually wakes up. So as to not appear to have been up all night i went up to bed and tried to sleep for an hour or two to but could not fall asleep for the life of me.

At around 6:30-7 my mom came in to tell me she was leaving for work, and I was a little cracked out. I had smoked all my weed earlier so i still felt that but was starting to burn out, but the Transformer was still going strong (another thing i think caused from putting in my gum). I thought I handled it fine, I said bye and acted fine, she looked a little funny but i thought that was cause she thought i was hung over. It wasn't until i got up and went to the bathroom, and saw that my pupils were saucers . 

She never said anything about it to me and it wasn't until my sister said something that i knew my mom knew. My mom had noticed my eyes and told my sister about it, and she asked me. My mom hasn't said anything to this day about it though.


----------



## epiks

TheLostBoys said:


> When I lived with my parents, if they would have found 1 needle, I would have been off to rehab no questions asked.



I was honest with them in the very beginning and admitted I was an addict and what not. They just asked "do you want to go to rehab?" I said hell no I'll do it on my own. Since then (about 4 years ag) rehab has never been brought up again.


----------



## TheLostBoys

bob cobb said:


> i had ingested around 900mg of lyrica.....no tolerance.......i vaguely remember going upstairs completely naked, looking for some of my mothers xanax.....obviously i didnt know she was up there. she was watching while i was stumbling around naked trying to steal her xanax.....





LMAO....................

Thats gotta be so embarrassing!


----------



## TheLostBoys

epiks said:


> I was honest with them in the very beginning and admitted I was an addict and what not. They just asked "do you want to go to rehab?" I said hell no I'll do it on my own. Since then (about 4 years ag) rehab has never been brought up again.





There wouldnt have been any asking of "do you wanna go to rehab" in my houshold. There would have been options, rehab or go live with someone else.


----------



## Cambo

Well this story I never got completely caught out, but one day my mum went to check her facebook, but mine signed in automatically and had a chat open with a friend about my nights plans to take mephedrone. (luckily this part of the conversation was hidden and she never thought to scroll up... As far as I know).
She shouted me when me and a few friends had already started taking it, so I was kinda buzzing when I seen the conversation, the only bit she hopefully seen was me saying "fuck taking crystal meth" (my friend called me a methhead, meaning mephhead which I had corrected him about 2 seconds before lol) and him saying he had green...

I've never heard anything about it since.


----------



## CrackAndScrabble

One of the few times I got caught I was taking care of my neighbors dog during winter break from uni. It was also Christmas Eve when this happened...lol. But I had takin a bunch of xanax and went over to take the dog out for the last time that day. At the house I preceded to drink their liquor and watch TV after I let the dog out. The last thing I remember is petting the dog on the couch. I wake up the next day (Christmas Day) and I go downstairs, tell my parents and siblings I'm gonna take care of the neighbors dog. I go there and there front door is wide open and there house is a mess.

HOLY shit what happened? I let the dog out and clean up a bit. I go back home and my parents and sisters were opening presents. I joined and then about halfway through my parents confronted me. WtF I was so retarded. But atleast it was my perscription so I didn't get in that much trouble. It just makes a good story. I think


----------



## jdjack27

I've been caught high on weed only. Which they were cool about. But when I used to take DXM a lot I would not wanna throw out the bottles in the trash bc my mom would see it so I would hide them somewhere in my room and forget about it the next day after my trip. They FLIPPED when they found a bunch of empty cough medicine containers... I think they woulda been less pissed/upset at finding coke TBH


----------



## peacelovedope

Being caught sucks, but after the first time it really isn't that bad.

I could have been caught yesterday, but luckily I know how to keep my shit together so I wasn't.  I thought I had the house to myself while my dad was at work so I took a DOM tab and burned through a glorious helping of some fine nug.  Needless to say, I was tripping off my face and things were indeed starting to liquify.

I was sitting at the computer looking at something on bluelight, just trying to make sense of the waves of letters that seemed to be flowing freely in front of me, when suddenly: I hear my dad come in.  He had randomly decided to come home for lunch.  Despite my thoroughly tripped out state, I wasn't really phased by his arrival (he just came in, said "hi" and made himself a sandwich), but I decided it would be best to take my dog for a walk so I could avoid him while he was there.  That walk was pretty amazing too, DOM+bright summer day is one of the truly amazing things life has to offer.


----------



## EU4RIK

peacelovedope said:


> DOM+bright summer day is one of the truly amazing things life has to offer.



Dexies and weed on a summer day were great, i can only imagine how this was


----------



## peacelovedope

EU4RIK said:


> Dexies and weed on a summer day were great, i can only imagine how this was



Man you have no idea, colorful doesn't even come close to describing it.  I was kind of freaked by the fact that absolutely no one seemed to be outside, but then I remembered it was around 105 degrees out and that the neighboors didn't have the ability to resist the heat due to their rather unfortunate lack of DOM.


----------



## Acely

When I was in like 9th grade I think a friend of mine gave me Ritalin to try. At this time I was already a steady meth user I started at 13. Anyways I had taken a couple then went off to my science class. I had a really cool teacher who I felt like I could talk to about anything with, so before class I asked him what Ritalin was because I had no idea at the time lol. He preceded to ask me why and who had it blah blah so I told him a friend of mine takes it but I didnt know why. So he then explained its for add etc. Well not 5 minutes later some older kids come in to do some stupid demo on blood pressure and heart beat <---not a joke! So I was panicking at that time because my heart was racing as anyone would expect from the meds. When my turn came up (we all HAD to do it) and they took my reading the girl got all freaked out and showed my teacher saying OMG look at this this cant be right?! He looked at me with the "i know" face and told her the machine whatever it was must be over worked and its just an error. lol CLOSE ONE! he obviously knew but never mentioned it to anyone or to me again. As for parents yea they caught me a couple times but only on the dumb stuff never when it was meth or x or something super crazy. thank god


----------



## Swift Serenity

damn this thread is still going


----------



## xstayfadedx

Swift Serenity said:


> damn this thread is still going



I don't think it will ever really stop, even I have new stories at times... even though I rather not lol


----------



## Gerald92

first time i got caught smoking weed (all ive ever been caught for) was ridiculous. i was in 11th grade, and was an everyday smoker, actually at that time in my life i was an all day everyday smoker. id smoke before school everyday in my room or in the bathroom. well, one day i smoke a bowl in my room before school, and right afterwards my mom comes in and says it smells like smoke. i deny it (im high as fuck keep in mine) but she searches and finds my pipe (not well hidden). i say its a friends, and then my dad takes me to school. while im at school my mom searches my whole room and finds a little bit of bud (luckily i didnt have much left), like 5 lighters, and a homemade bong. so much for the holding it for a friend excuse  hard to believe its been almost two years since this happened. for about a year after that i would occasionally get "caught", and my mom would flip, then things would go back to normal. now my parents have kind of eased up on it, and since i dont bring weed home anymore, or really smoke it all that often for that matter, so i dont really have much chance of getting caught.


----------



## Gerald92

oh, and another story. ive never been a dealer, but in 12th grade i kind of did the whole "sell to close friends, get my own drugs for free thing". i did this with acid and ecstasy, and let me just add, both were top quality. so one day my dad just comes home and says some mother called him and said she read her kids phone and that i "sold" drugs. my parents said my room was going to be searched, and that id be drug tested. at the time all i had on me was one acid tab (head stash) and sadly i had to flush that for fear of being searched. the next day, my mom saw me drinking a bunch of water and just said that i didnt have to worry, she believed me and wouldnt test me. whats funny is apparently this woman that called my dad (still dont know who it was) just said "drugs", so my parents just assumed i was selling weed, if they only knew...


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

ummm having my really southern ,grandmother find my bud wasnt fun ,heres a funny she came upon my handblown bong(i ordered a 90buck bong,i remember looking at the pic and i was like yea i like tat one alot <upon arival its the next step up 130buck piece ,now this had marbles,worked top,like 14" i think been a long time....)

anyway it gos missing from closet ,thought she threw it away ,climb in all my apartments dumpsters and nothing,turned out she gave it to my mom i got it back 

it disapeers again ,never got it back ,found out from aunt she brought it to her house ,put it in a old washer wear it sat for like 3 months ,then she apparently FOUND A FUCKING BUYER FOR IT !!!!!!!  pretty funny now  she flipped my bong man!!!!


----------



## verso

I've never really been caught before, but one time my girlfriend and I were smoking a bowl in my room when my mother knocked on the door.

It's not something we do often, and we both gave each other the "oh shit" look. So, I hide the bowl, and my girl just finishes blowing the smoke out of her mouth when I open the door for my mother.

My mother walks through a cloud of smoke still looming in the middle of my room, completely oblivious, and sits down in front of my TV. "Turn on America's Got Talent! Quick!" So, I turn on the TV; my girl lies down on my bed, and I sit down in my computer chair to watch whatever stupid thing my mother wants us to see.

It's a clown, some crazy opera-singing clown that my mother thinks is amazing, and all the while we're watching this crazy, opera-singing clown, we're climbing higher and higher from the weed we've just smoked. We keep looking at each other like, "Are you fucking kidding me right now?"

Long story short, my mother had no idea that something was up, but what an awkward, awkward situation.


----------



## dpatches

*Busted!*

Couldn't exactly say that I grew up in a strict household. I would party and drink smoke alotta weed when I was younger and my parents always new about it and never really said anything.  Most of this partying took place @ my parents house cuz we had a huge inground pool and pool house in the back yard. This made it easy to bring anything out there without them directly knowing 6ft bongs, kegs, you know the usuall. They never really had a clue about the extent of it which was alot more than booze and weed. 

So when I was like 17 years old a couple of my close buddies and me went to a huge bonfire party and ate a shitload of shrooms. The party sucked so we decided to bail back to my house. We pull in the driveway and decide to fishbowl my car by smoking like 4 joints and @this point we were all in cartoon land and I was having some pretty intense visuals. We finish up and walk to the frontdoor get there and it's locked. Here's the thing though the door at that house had never been locked a day in my life I'm not sure we even owned a key. 

I instantly started to panic staring @ the door and bugging out. It got really intense, looking around it didn't look like my door zoom out it didn't even look like my house. While all this was running through my mind I hadn't realized my hand was still jiggling the door knob.I convinced them it wasn't my house which wasn't hard to do we were so far out there and we were just about to walk away when all the sudden the door whips open. Couldn't tell who this women was her face was melting so much but once the yelling started I knew it was my mother. The door wasn't even locked , I was so high I'm not sure I even tried fully turning the door knob.

One look @ us she knew exactly what we were up to staring @ her face melting and the huge rainbow that shadowed her silouhette. Never mind the stench of weed that was coming off us from sitting in the car for an hour with the window closed smokin. My mother's sisters were over and she was pretty buzzed off box o wine. So she made a sad joke of an attempt to sound like a mother in front her sisters with some yelling then taking all our keys and telling us not to leave for the night. The next day when I woke I thought for sure I was in for it but no trouble , no talk, nothing. I'm not sure if she was so shitted she didn't remember or if she was just that slack of a mother which made me the wonderful person I've become today. 

Not a great story about getting in trouble but a great story about shrooms and getting caught. To this day when me and my buddie get together we laugh hysterically about this one.8(


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

Shit I was like 15 and I came home after getting an oz and the first thing my mom does was make me empty my pockets...so she finds it and takes it up to her room..

A month or so later on Christmas day I left to check train times to new york, came back and her room reeked of weed...found my ounce like half smoked in a matter of minutes..smoked a good quarter in the backyard while she got ready and then some black lady bought me a pack of newports....that's been the best Christmas so far
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A year later a few days from Christmas on my birthday my friend and I were smoking a shitton in my room playing guitar and being loud as fuck and then next thing I know my moms busting the door open ...turns out she came home early to take me out to dinner but instead my friend got kicked out and I got grounded


----------



## hustlababy09

I've never gotten caught in the act, but I've been damn close. I was shooting up (heroin) in the bathroom, and I'd been in there trying to hit a vein for about 2 hours. It was Christmas Eve and my family was waiting on me to finish "getting ready" so we could go to my Grandma's house. My mom finally got pissed off enough to kick the door in. I threw my leg over all of my paraphernalia, and hid my arm (which was tied up at the time). I don't know HOW she didn't see it, but she didn't. After that day I learned to sit against the door while getting high. haha.


----------



## hustlababy09

Acely said:


> When I was in like 9th grade I think a friend of mine gave me Ritalin to try. At this time I was already a steady meth user I started at 13. Anyways I had taken a couple then went off to my science class. I had a really cool teacher who I felt like I could talk to about anything with, so before class I asked him what Ritalin was because I had no idea at the time lol. He preceded to ask me why and who had it blah blah so I told him a friend of mine takes it but I didnt know why. So he then explained its for add etc. Well not 5 minutes later some older kids come in to do some stupid demo on blood pressure and heart beat <---not a joke! So I was panicking at that time because my heart was racing as anyone would expect from the meds. When my turn came up (we all HAD to do it) and they took my reading the girl got all freaked out and showed my teacher saying OMG look at this this cant be right?! He looked at me with the "i know" face and told her the machine whatever it was must be over worked and its just an error. lol CLOSE ONE! he obviously knew but never mentioned it to anyone or to me again. As for parents yea they caught me a couple times but only on the dumb stuff never when it was meth or x or something super crazy. thank god



I would've passed out LOL. You're lucky you had a cool teacher-- I'd rather be caught at home than at school any day.  I used to come to school high (heroin) all the time and my teachers told my parents, and then I had to have a sit-down with all 3 deans, my parents, my counselor, and my teachers to decide what to do with me. hah. That sucked!


----------



## TheLostBoys

hustlababy09 said:


> I've never gotten caught in the act, but I've been damn close. I was shooting up (heroin) in the bathroom, and I'd been in there trying to hit a vein for about 2 hours. It was Christmas Eve and my family was waiting on me to finish "getting ready" so we could go to my Grandma's house. My mom finally got pissed off enough to kick the door in. I threw my leg over all of my paraphernalia, and hid my arm (which was tied up at the time). I don't know HOW she didn't see it, but she didn't. After that day I learned to sit against the door while getting high. haha.




Ive never shot up but if I did, everyone tells me I have the prefect veins, they just stick out, I guess thats goes with the territory of being skinny. Anyway, why did it take you so long to try & find a vein, like 2 hours & still couldnt hit it. Also, its xmas eve & you family is waiting & you're taking 2 hours in the bathroom, I dont blame your mom for kicking the door in. Next time have a little respect for everyone else. Not trying to preach but you get yourself into these situations that could easily be prevented.

Next time, make sure you have plenty of time & wont have people waiting for you..............


----------



## rudiecantfail

one day my mum wanted to tidy my room, she found a bag of 5-meo-dmt and kept it in her room.
The next day I stole her the bag. Then she searched in my room and found some dxm.
She also found many lightbulbs & various med boxes & some alcohol & hash.
She also found my material to make methcat . She though I was huffing the HCL lol.


----------



## SolverT

When I was about 15 me and two friends were hotboxing my friends car that was parked on his drive.

Cars nicely full of smoke and were still going strong, when we see his dads car pull around the corner, so we all jump out the car smoke bellowing out and just stand there

His dad comes over
Dad - Why were you all just sitting in the car
Friend - Oh ummm friend x was just fixing my radio
Dad - oh okay how come you all jumped out?
Friend - yeah he just finished
Dad - lets have a look.

He opens the door and the fattest plume of smoke comes out and hits him in the face, his look was priceless

Dad- well I just came to talk to you, but ill leave you and your friends to it looking at the car with smoke still pluming out with a stupid grin on his face.

His dad never mentioned it.


----------



## hustlababy09

TheLostBoys said:


> Ive never shot up but if I did, everyone tells me I have the prefect veins, they just stick out, I guess thats goes with the territory of being skinny. Anyway, why did it take you so long to try & find a vein, like 2 hours & still couldnt hit it. Also, its xmas eve & you family is waiting & you're taking 2 hours in the bathroom, I dont blame your mom for kicking the door in. Next time have a little respect for everyone else. Not trying to preach but you get yourself into these situations that could easily be prevented.
> 
> Next time, make sure you have plenty of time & wont have people waiting for you..............



I'm 5'6 and I was 114 lbs. at that time. I was 19 and had been shooting up for 3 years already, with a pretty heavy habit. I'd shoot up probably around 8+ times per day... I just ran out of good veins. I never really had good veins to begin with but the veins that were OK got messed up over time. When you're that strung out, you're not thinking about other people. I'm not saying it's right (at all), but it's the truth.


----------



## aveoturbo

This thread is awesome!  Great way to waste time at work 

The first time I got caught was out of my own stupidity.  I liked to smoke before school and had just got a fresh new baggy from a friend.  I did my usual and smoked while waiting for the bus to take me to school.  Suddenly I felt really weird and sick so I went back inside my house and told my parents I didnt feel good and went into my bedroom to lay down.  Probably about 10 minutes later I got out of bed because I seriously didn't feel right and I told my parents what I had done.  My dad took my weed and flushed it down the toilet and made me sit on the couch while I was totally baked and freaking out that I may have got a bad sack. I kept saying that I should go to the hospital but my dad said that I would just be in trouble with the police if I did.  So I sat there and watched Maury and Judge [_insert name here_] all morning.  I was never grounded or punished but my parents were always sketchy with me.  About a month later they moved me from my room upstairs to a room in our basement (it was a fully finished basement).  It was perfect because I could open one of the small basement windows I had, smoke out through that and then sit and watch tv, dvds, or play Final Fantasy XII or GTA 3 on ps2.  Yeh, it was a while back hahaha!  I kind of miss that now.  My dad also busted me when I was completely drunk one night when I was 15.  He never told my mom, he just told me to go down to my basement bedroom and stay there for the rest of the night.  I have to admit, he was pretty cool about things like that.  After all that, I got smart and never got caught again doing either smoking or drinking.


----------



## pb2003

I always used to get caught for smoking pot because of damn aol Instant Messenger lol!  This was back when I first started and I was always damn IM'ing my friends about weed and shit...  But anyway my buddy left up a message window on the old family computer and his mom saw that we went out camping and we were partying and smoking weed and shit hahahaha..  good times,

But anyway my mom was taking out my trash and fucking found a lot of used rigs and shit it was baaaaad.  She found another works bag I used with the whole 9 yards in it except the gear haha but that was a while ago.


----------



## BluffBoy

Back when I still lived with moms, I remember the day when, for whatever reason, she stumbled across the stash spot. I can't even begin to describe the feeling of the guilt/shame after she found hundreds of used needles, spoons, and baggies. Why the hell do junkies hold on to shit like that. I mean, I could have saved myself alot of grief if I would have just cleaned the shit every now and then. Ya know...


----------



## Jabberwocky

BluffBoy said:


> Back when I still lived with moms, I remember the day when, for whatever reason, she stumbled across the stash spot. I can't even begin to describe the feeling of the guilt/shame after she found hundreds of used needles, spoons, and baggies. Why the hell do junkies hold on to shit like that. I mean, I could have saved myself alot of grief if I would have just cleaned the shit every now and then. Ya know...



gah it was hard enough when my brother found a single used syringe in my car when i'd first started shooting up, i'd hate to know what my mother would think now should she had seen what i've had hoarded at times when i was still living with her.  fuckin junkie hoarders.  not to mention the hundreds of used fits stored in bio-bins with hundreds of clean ones and every other piece of IV equip you could imagine at my fathers, it's a disgusting reality i've checked.


----------



## Damien

> Why the hell do junkies hold on to shit like that.


hahah Maybe because you're high and you don't care anymore after fixing up? Then, the next time you see everything, you're probably just about to fix up so you clearly can't be bothered with that _now_, maybe after. Welp, I'm high, I'll get to that next time lol. amirite? (seriously, I'm just guessing lol)

The key is to take some of that dope money and put it towards a bag of pot once in a while. Get all nice and smoked up so as to raise the paranoia level a tad. Then go clean out your stash spot. And delete your internet history. lol


----------



## blue valentine

My "getting caught by parents" story is pretty bad...me and my husband were both addicts and it was pretty obvious at this point, but my parents were still in denial.  Plus they lived 5 hours away so they didn't see me at my worst on a regular basis.  
My husband and I were in a serious car crash and airlifted to St. Louis, and my parents were called.  They drove down to support me because my husband was in very bad shape.  I was a mess, and my husband was declared brain dead.  It was the most awful time of my life, it was beyond awful.  I pretty much wished that it had killed me too.  I was also pretty messed up, due to the morphine from the hospital and my own drugs.  Several times my dad asked why I was falling asleep.  But I was trying hard as hell to knock myself out, and I was just an emotional mess, trying to make decisons on my husband's behalf like should we donate his organs (which I did and am very proud of).  

The day after the hospital turned off life support, my parents drove me home.  I was in a daze, completely in shock.  I was sitting at my sister in law's house, next door to me and my husband's.  I didn't notice that my dad was not there anymore.  Well he had decided to go on next door and let himself in my unlocked house.  To which he found right out in the living room, all my works.  Syringes, plates, spoons, baggies, everything.  I guess he was suspicious at the hospital and decided to check out for himself if I was on drugs.  

So this led to a big confrontation, literally the day after my husband died.  I was just yelling, "I am not dealing with any ot this right now!"  My parents were devastated--their son-in-law was dead, and their daughter was clearly an addict.  It was just the worst timing of them finding out, EVER.  

They took me home with them, and a lot more drama ensued.  But they have been very supportive of me during all of this, and the truth about the drugs would have come out anyway, but I just really hate that that's how they found out, in such an awful way on such an awful day.


----------



## theysayrollingsfun

About 2-3 weeks ago I went into hospital to have my appendix removed because it was perforated. I went into surgery at about 8.30ish and just before I went in my mum asked me if she could keep my phone on her to take home because hers was nearly flat and it was about a 30min drive back home from the hospital, so I agreed and let her take it knowing full well that I had some very, very incriminating messages on my phone but at the time I honestly thought "nah, she won't go through my phone." The day after my surgery my mum and my girlfriend came into the hospital and straight away I knew something was up. She started asking if I cared about my life and what people thought of me and so on. Turns out that not only had she gone through my phone and read every single message on it, somehow she found 100mls of gbl in a bag that I used to keep it in. She told me that if I wasn't willing to see a counselor that she would take it to the police and no doubt I'd get charged for trafficking (even though it was only for personal use). There's a bit more to the story but I can't be bothered typing it all while I'm on my iPod, but basically I've now lost all trust for my mum who's someone I thought I could trust with anything and everything. Also, the 100ml that she found had been sitting in my bag for close to 2 months, so even though I had been completely sober for the last 2 months (I don't even drink alcohol) and had no temptation to touch it, it was still a problem apparently


----------



## maloxx

This past summer I hadn't been getting out much because I was working long hours to help pay for college, so on the forth of July me and my friends decided to get drunk. To cut a long story short my parents walked outside at eight in the morning to find one of my friends trying to walk me into my house, I was covered in puke and apparently my eyes were rolled back into my head and I was making clawing motions into the air. The first words out of my dads mouth were "Is he on acid?" Three hours later he woke me up and drove me to work. Nobody in my family has spoken of this incident since. They still buy me beer though.


----------



## Br1tannia

love this thread :D
i did 5mg of etizolam, blacked out and ate the remaining 25mg with out realising, my dad found me slumped on my bed, drooling, cold and unable to speak. ambulance took me to the hospital did some routine checks, sent me home. woke up the next morning still feeling high and saw i had a hospital band on my wrist and those sticky pads on my wrists, ankles and chest. what a surprise that was, so i went downstairs to ask what the fuck happened yesterday because i didnt remember a thing. my mum said the ambulance stopped in the middle of the road on the way to hospital, they do this when people arrest and they need to work on them, luckily my gibberish started making sense. that day killed my mum, feel terrible for it.

other times ive been on aMT and mephedrone with big saucer eyes and really chatty to my parents but they didnt realise some how lol


----------



## 88mph

my parents know I do drugs.


----------



## Crystalline

Um... Let's see. It probably got to be when I had a heart to heart with my dad when he was just getting up for the day and I was just getting in from the night. I thought, in my MDMA induced stupor, that he wouldn't notice... Before I went up to bed, he turns to me and goes "by the way, I'm surprised you can even see with pupils like that" :D


----------



## tannypack101

My kids aren't born yet and i know they will do drugs. Inevitable shit


----------



## laCster

this one time my mom was like, "yo your room smells like pot," and i was all like, "you better check yo'self befo' you wreck yo'self," and den she went aw@y...


----------



## Renz Envy

laCster said:


> this one time my mom was like, "yo your room smells like pot," and i was all like, "you better check yo'self befo' you wreck yo'self," and den she went aw@y...



I'm sorry but this is too funny, hahaha


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

i overdosed on temazepam once, but managed to say i took 30mg (the RX'd amount, it was the first time taking any for months honestly...) and dont remember shit when i started with 90mg and i can remember eating more after that i think.
I dont remember going to the hospital, the amba lamps ride, nothing.
i woke up in bed 3 days later with no idea wat happened.


----------



## laCster

true story LMFAO


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

are you impoverished and living in an urban environment?


----------



## laCster

no not really? i;m confused now, and it's not just the MXE...


----------



## Br1tannia

LSDMDMA&10024081 said:
			
		

> i overdosed on temazepam once, but managed to say i took 30mg (the RX'd amount, it was the first time taking any for months honestly...) and dont remember shit when i started with 90mg and i can remember eating more after that i think.
> I dont remember going to the hospital, the amba lamps ride, nothing.
> i woke up in bed 3 days later with no idea wat happened.



same situation as i had, not fun at all


----------



## Br1tannia

ive 'wasted' so much time at college this week reading this thread, nearly 3 hours alone today lmao keep it up


----------



## Br1tannia

all those times i would get stoned in my room, my mum would come home and say "why is your window open?", yeah she knew what i was doing...


----------



## Folley

OMG holy shit man my dad just walked downstairs while I was hitting my bong!!!

he came out and lit up a cig and we had a nice little chat lolz


----------



## Venrak

When I was 17 I had 2 ounces of weed spread all over my bed while I was seperating it and bagging. I mom walks into the room unexpectedly, sees the weed and says ''That's too much pot. Too much.'' and shuts the door, never to speak of it again. 

I've also had pipes and grinders confiscated and hidden in their room, only to be taken back by me and re-confiscated ad infinitum lol


----------



## InvisibleEye

^ Haaahaaa! This must be your mother's Best Quote Ever. Had mine ever said I would start a new cult around her.


----------



## Dexed

LSDMDMA&AMP said:


> i overdosed on temazepam once, but managed to say i took 30mg (the RX'd amount, it was the first time taking any for months honestly...) and dont remember shit when i started with 90mg and i can remember eating more after that i think.
> I dont remember going to the hospital, the amba lamps ride, nothing.
> i woke up in bed 3 days later with no idea wat happened.


 
I managed to do that with 900mg of temazepam, imagine that.  Won a week's stay at the local mental hospital for attempted suicide, even though it was a complete accident.  Started off dosing 120mg (the usual was 60mg) and then my 10-year old brother found me passed out with an empty bottle in the medicine cabinet.  He thought I was dead.  Woke up two days later and had the whole family crying at the bedside.  Not a good time for sure, and the best part is that wasn't enough to keep me from using benzos.  Two years later and they are necessary for survival, whoopee.


----------



## charcoal

well let's see......shortly before I started abusing benzos (about 11 years ago) I was run over by the nastiest depression train ever to have existed. I was so incredibly sick that I was non-functional. I did not bathe or eat and this went on for a three years at least. Somewhere in the beginning I started abusing benzos and though I don't remember a specific moment, it was blatantly obvious from the start that's what I was doing. Age 19 meant I could do whatever I want and my parents couldn't stop me. That whole section of my life seems like it was someone else's life entirely that I was living. The residual drug use is still around and I added opioids to the mix a few years ago but I am mostly mentally stable these days so a large part of it is emotional habit. Everyone in my life knows and has always known. I don't have the energy for lies and secrets (this also weeds out the prudes I want nothing to do with anyway, LOL). I don't know how each individual person feels, though I know it in some way pisses off my brother (who smokes shitloads of pot himself....) and I know at least one friend who idolized the way I was a few years ago (god knows why....)

I'm high right now....so...uh, where was I? Well, just that me using drugs was never something secret, just another "thing" I did during those bad years.


----------



## jaurk

When I was still living at home, at the age of 16 years old.
I went out one night, with this girl that I adored, I was meant to be back by 5, but I missed my bus, so I waited till 7, she went on my computer to tell me, and my facebook came up as the last viewed page, it showed messages of me, asking to buy drugs from a friend.

My mum balled ot tears, my whole family was their to witness and read it too.
I was sitting at the busstop, I had just popped 30mg oxycodone.

I get a friend to drop me home, so I'm sitting outside Mc'Donalds waiting for her to finish work, then I see my mum's car.. I wave out and we get in.
She instantly grabs my bag and check through the whole thing, she asks me to clean out my pockets (Which the oxys were in) as I pulled all of the junk out, I slipped the oxys down the side of the car seat (she didn't notice.) told her I've done no drugs, that was just me trying to get attention on those facebook messages.

So then, 2 days later she finds many many oxycodone pills in my room.... ohh, this is were it begins, she starts calling all of my friend's mothers asking them about me, and if their sons do drugs.
She found out I had smoked weed at a friends house one night, she found out of many of my drug use episodes.

I ended up getting kicked out, I found an abondened house that was littered with dead chickens, I went around cleaning the place up, putting cloth up on the windows and making a make-shift door, I cleaned a section of one room so I could sleep, I got some front-door-insect-mesh stuff and made a tent, found soem cloth and made a pillow, and then slept their for 2 days.
Which is a whole story in itself, but I ended up getting soem food by helping people out, and this one guy's house had a fire in it, so I helped him try to put it out, unfortunately he lost his house too, which was the home of a family.

We cried together, I told him my story after that was over, he was a really nice guy.
Really nice house too, only 1 year old.

In the end, I ended up going back home and she let my back in, and I ate like a monster.

I stopped using oxycodone (was on my mind morning till night for a few days) but that's over and done with, I still do some drugs, whatever's around really.

My family now has bad views about me, but I still have a half decent relationship with my mother, overall it was very scary but I learnt so much, I found it really fun scavenging around for food, felt like I was in a survival movie. Fixing up the house took forever, but it was nice to see what I had acheived.

It was odd, as I was a nerdy scrawny kid who studied phsycis, chemistry and high math.
But I learnt a lot and it was well worth it. 

I still do drugs, as they are one of my main interests in life, I try to experience many drugs, and I document them.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i got something sent to me in the mail and of course being a dumbass i still lived with my parents and my mom got to it before me. She was actually real cool about it but just she wanted to have this talk with me and it was so awkward. She didnt even take the drugs away lol


----------



## Renz Envy

jaurk said:


> When I was still living at home, at the age of 16 years old.
> I went out one night, with this girl that I adored, I was meant to be back by 5, but I missed my bus, so I waited till 7, she went on my computer to tell me, and my facebook came up as the last viewed page, it showed messages of me, asking to buy drugs from a friend.
> 
> My mum balled ot tears, my whole family was their to witness and read it too.
> I was sitting at the busstop, I had just popped 30mg oxycodone.
> 
> I get a friend to drop me home, so I'm sitting outside Mc'Donalds waiting for her to finish work, then I see my mum's car.. I wave out and we get in.
> She instantly grabs my bag and check through the whole thing, she asks me to clean out my pockets (Which the oxys were in) as I pulled all of the junk out, I slipped the oxys down the side of the car seat (she didn't notice.) told her I've done no drugs, that was just me trying to get attention on those facebook messages.
> 
> So then, 2 days later she finds many many oxycodone pills in my room.... ohh, this is were it begins, she starts calling all of my friend's mothers asking them about me, and if their sons do drugs.
> She found out I had smoked weed at a friends house one night, she found out of many of my drug use episodes.
> 
> I ended up getting kicked out, I found an abondened house that was littered with dead chickens, I went around cleaning the place up, putting cloth up on the windows and making a make-shit door, I cleaned a section of one room so I could sleep, I got some front-door-insect-mesh stuff and made a tent, found soem cloth and made a pillow, and then slept their for 2 days.
> Which is a whole story in itself, but I ended up getting soem food by helping people out, and this one guy's house had a fire in it, so I helped him try to put it out, unfortunately he lost his house too, which was the home of a family.
> 
> We cried together, I told him my story after that was over, he was a really nice guy.
> Really nice house too, only 1 year old.
> 
> In the end, I ended up going back home and she let my back in, and I ate like a monster.
> 
> I stopped using oxycodone (was on my mind morning till night for a few days) but that's over and done with, I still do some drugs, whatever's around really.
> 
> My family now has bad views about me, but I still have a half decent relationship with my mother, overall it was very scary but I learnt so much, I found it really fun scavenging around for food, felt like I was in a survival movie. Fixing up the house took forever, but it was nice to see what I had acheived.
> 
> It was odd, as I was a nerdy scrawny kid who studied phsycis, chemistry and high math.
> But I learnt a lot and it was well worth it.
> 
> I still do drugs, as they are one of my main interests in life, I try to experience many drugs, and I document them.



The part where they overreacted and kicked you out sparks my interest. Funny how the ignorance of a previous generation can cause detrimental affects on the lives of our current generation.

We live in changing times. No longer do people hold strict traditionalist values. When people react this way to drug use, I almost think it's comical to see someone become so nauseated over something as harmless as smoking weed or taking oxycodone.

Perhaps oxy is not a good example of a harmless substance, however in the end, your habit can only hurt yourself in one dimensional sight. If I were a parent, it would be my highest obligation to educate my kid on the difference between use to promote your life and abuse to ruin your life.


----------



## 20max10

Bought 20 10mg valium tablets and took two one night when i was drunk, next thing i remember is waking up with two left. Fuck knows what i did that night, but my parents found crushed up valium scattered on the floor, and werent too pleased.


----------



## charcoal

Venrak said:


> When I was 17 I had 2 ounces of weed spread all over my bed while I was seperating it and bagging. I mom walks into the room unexpectedly, sees the weed and says ''That's too much pot. Too much.'' and shuts the door, never to speak of it again.
> 
> I've also had pipes and grinders confiscated and hidden in their room, only to be taken back by me and re-confiscated ad infinitum lol




Your mom is awesome. I suspect that's about what my mother would have said, if I actually smoked pot. She used to smoke pot and hang out with heroin'd out 'nam vets a million years ago so she has a different perspective on drugs that most moms I think, at least when it comes to getting high to kill emotional pain.


----------



## Doctor X

Luckily for me, I managed to dodge this bullet when I lived at home...


----------



## Br1tannia

well last night i was at the pub with a mate and we had a few pints, as you do. i get home and eat a handful of etizolam because i was craving some, i watch some tv and go upstairs with the laptop and the next thing i know its morning. not this again......my mum came upstairs because she wanted the laptop back but i was completely zonked out on that concuction and she said this morning she had a really really hard time waking me up, she knows about my benzo use so she wasnt mad, but it wasnt a nice thing for her to witness the evening before her birthday. Happy birthday mum!! :D


----------



## shady4091

When I lived at home, I had just started getting into CWE Codeine and one night I had a cup on my desk with the coffee filter in it dripping the solution and my mom walked in. 

Mom: What is that
Me: Nothing...
Mom: Justin... What is it?
Me: Nothing...
Mom: Justin...
Me: I'm not feeling good so I'm trying something, it should make me feel better.

I don't know if she bought it or not, but she left it at that...


----------



## Damien

at least you told the truth. hahah


----------



## Steps

July, 2011
I was into Clonazepam since may (3mg minimum per day). One day I end up leaving the bottle on the bathroom fucking counter. My mom finds them and I say they aren't mine. My friend's mom was picking him up and he shoved the bottle into my hands. I saw her hide them, I go to replace 60 2mgtablets clonazepam tablets with caffeine tablets... she walks in and I lock myself in the bathroom. She opens the door, I flush 3 percocets in the toilet as SHE CALLS THE COPS and snatches the bottle. The cops come in, I exercise my rights, they call the cheif of police and like 8 paramedics show up (this is a day I didn't take anything) and they try and say my pupils are dilated. The day ends with paramedics leaving, cops leaving, and the pills STAYING? My mom flushed them.
Thank god I didn't have benzo withdrawal.

September, 2011
I rail a line of methylphenidate in class, A FUCKING KID RECORDED ME. I had a 4.0 in school, too. I get called into the office with 4mga clonazepam in my pocket. I'm fucked. My mom sends me to a mental hospital even though I passed a drug test. I'm expelled. My mom checks my texts to find out I'm the biggest pill dealer in the fucking city.

October, 2011
I come home after smoking meth with my dad... LOL... she finds 5them different types of pills on me, I convince her its my old stash.

November, 2011
My mom had been going on my computer's bluelight with me logged in and said "what aunt are you stealing soma from"
That was a FUCK ME moment.
(I obtained admin permission to create a 2nd bluelight)

I'm contemplating telling her, if I have over a 3.0 GPA she needs to get off my ass and understand I'm going to use.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Steps said:


> July, 2011
> I was into Clonazepam since may (3mg minimum per day). One day I end up leaving the bottle on the bathroom fucking counter. My mom finds them and I say they aren't mine. My friend's mom was picking him up and he shoved the bottle into my hands. I saw her hide them, I go to replace 60 2mgtablets clonazepam tablets with caffeine tablets... she walks in and I lock myself in the bathroom. She opens the door, I flush 3 percocets in the toilet as SHE CALLS THE COPS and snatches the bottle. The cops come in, I exercise my rights, they call the cheif of police and like 8 paramedics show up (this is a day I didn't take anything) and they try and say my pupils are dilated. The day ends with paramedics leaving, cops leaving, and the pills STAYING? My mom flushed them.
> Thank god I didn't have benzo withdrawal.
> 
> September, 2011
> I rail a line of methylphenidate in class, A FUCKING KID RECORDED ME. I had a 4.0 in school, too. I get called into the office with 4mga clonazepam in my pocket. I'm fucked. My mom sends me to a mental hospital even though I passed a drug test. I'm expelled. My mom checks my texts to find out I'm the biggest pill dealer in the fucking city.
> 
> October, 2011
> I come home after smoking meth with my dad... LOL... she finds 5them different types of pills on me, I convince her its my old stash.
> 
> November, 2011
> My mom had been going on my computer's bluelight with me logged in and said "what aunt are you stealing soma from"
> That was a FUCK ME moment.
> (I obtained admin permission to create a 2nd bluelight)
> 
> I'm contemplating telling her, if I have over a 3.0 GPA she needs to get off my ass and understand I'm going to use.






^^^^^^^^^^^^


Talk about bad luck................not too smart snorting powder in class, did that kid recording you snitch? Must have for you to wind up in trouble........


----------



## Renz Envy

Every single one of those stories is an example of people handling it in the WORST way possible.

Never call the cops on your own child.

Rather, she should have taken you to a police department/hospital. Police officers have better things to do than talk to some kid who took a percocet. I'm sure it's not something they look forward to in the morning- busting some kid who does drugs. If I were the mom, I'd be happy if the police didn't find some reason to forward a citation. Officers of the law aren't the personal army of whoever calls them.


----------



## Zapa

TheLostBoys said:


> Talk about bad luck................not too smart snorting powder in class, did that kid recording you snitch? Must have for you to wind up in trouble........



I once or twice contemplated the idea of doing this, before deciding it was not worth the consequences at all if I got caught and finally going to the bathroom to do it.



Renz Envy said:


> Never call the cops on your own child.



QFT, if I had kids, the last thing I'd want is ruining my child's future with a criminal record.


----------



## Steps

Everyone gets scared of me if I end up yelling...
I feel like I should yell next time I get caught


----------



## cj

Steps said:


> July, 2011
> I was into Clonazepam since may (3mg minimum per day). One day I end up leaving the bottle on the bathroom fucking counter. My mom finds them and I say they aren't mine. My friend's mom was picking him up and he shoved the bottle into my hands. I saw her hide them, I go to replace 60 2mgtablets clonazepam tablets with caffeine tablets... she walks in and I lock myself in the bathroom. She opens the door, I flush 3 percocets in the toilet as SHE CALLS THE COPS and snatches the bottle. The cops come in, I exercise my rights, they call the cheif of police and like 8 paramedics show up (this is a day I didn't take anything) and they try and say my pupils are dilated. The day ends with paramedics leaving, cops leaving, and the pills STAYING? My mom flushed them.
> Thank god I didn't have benzo withdrawal.
> 
> September, 2011
> I rail a line of methylphenidate in class, A FUCKING KID RECORDED ME. I had a 4.0 in school, too. I get called into the office with 4mga clonazepam in my pocket. I'm fucked. My mom sends me to a mental hospital even though I passed a drug test. I'm expelled. My mom checks my texts to find out I'm the biggest pill dealer in the fucking city.
> 
> October, 2011
> I come home after smoking meth with my dad... LOL... she finds 5them different types of pills on me, I convince her its my old stash.
> 
> November, 2011
> My mom had been going on my computer's bluelight with me logged in and said "what aunt are you stealing soma from"
> That was a FUCK ME moment.
> (I obtained admin permission to create a 2nd bluelight)
> 
> I'm contemplating telling her, if I have over a 3.0 GPA she needs to get off my ass and understand I'm going to use.



Your mom sounds fucking crazy you should be careful until you turn 18 she could really fuck your life up.


----------



## TheLostBoys

crimsonjunk said:


> Your mom sounds fucking crazy you should be careful until you turn 18 she could really fuck your life up.





Definitely............a parent that rats on their own child for alcohol or drugs is nuts. Would be different if you killed someone.........


----------



## Steps

crimsonjunk said:


> Your mom sounds fucking crazy you should be careful until you turn 18 she could really fuck your life up.



I tell her I'd rather go back to the psych ward than live with her, but she won't take me back.
I beg her to take me back.

I tried to live with my dad and she was prepared to tell the judge he smokes weed... His medical card expired...

She threatens me with rehab, lol.
My birthday is tomorrow, and its gonna suck

I'm contemplating doing DXM tomorrow just to make her flip


----------



## brooklynn85

My parents never really caught me doing anything. They've accused me of it..my sis has found painkillers of mine before. That sucked but that's nothing hardcore. I used to do dope, quit about a year ago. Well I had like a shoebox of prep shit and it was just a couple of rigs, cottons..ya know..well I had been clean for months..it was way under my bed. I had even forgot that I still had it there. Well my bro and mom went snooping around my room. FOR GOD knows what reason, and they found that under my bed. That sucked having to explain..and I was legit clean at this point.


----------



## rangrz

on and off, most recently, a few days ago

Dad sees hueg pupils "WHARGARBLE you smoking crack son??!?!?$##%$%"

rangrz "I'm in my mid twenties for one, live alone for two, make more money then you for three, I'm not the one convicted of traffic/cocaine for four, its methamphetamine for five and fuck you for six"


----------



## Ethan729

Getting high is actually the only thing I've ever done that I haven't been caught doing.

I think if I was caught, my mom probably wouldn't flip out as much as she did the first time she found out I was self-harming... (She woke me up at like 5am, crying, and yelled at me for like two hours. Then waited a while, came into my room and yelled at me again. And then she didn't let me go to school the next day)

I've no idea how I've avoided detection for so long. I've been relatively wasted in front of my mum before, but either she doesn't say anything, or just asks if I'm okay and I just say yeah, or that I'm tired.
I'm high at school so often, and I used to have SNAs following me around and stuff, so I have _no idea_ how I haven't been caught yet. You'd think the pharmacy next to the school would get suspicious of the same person buying cough syrup like 3 times a week, or that someone would notice all the empty bottles in the bathrooms, or that someone would notice me always keeping cough syrup in my locker, but no...


----------



## oatmeal cookie

Many years ago when i was like 18 or 19 me and a buddy had been moving a couple o's a week of some killer blow, on top of moving a little ganj at the time too. Well most nights we would just say we were staying at each others houses as we both lived with our parents, and just spent the night riding around dropping shit off and crashing at peoples houses.
Well on a particular good night, we move all we got by about 3am or so and didn't really have a place to crash and didn't want to go home either. Now, I paint apartments for a living for a huge company that has over a thousand units to which they intrust me with the master keys to all the apts (dumb right? But my moms the manager to them)  haha but anyway we decide to crash in an open apt which I had to finish painting the next day. Well no big deal we get there and are chilling, smoking some bud and doing a few lines when we realize how fucking boring it is in these apts cuz they are just bare apts, just walls and carpet.

So we decide to go to walmart to atleast get a couple sleeping bags to have something to lay on.
Well we pass out close to dawn in the apt, neither one of us setting an alarm and both of us also forgetting to let our parents know we weren't coming home...
Well we are woke very suddenly almost causing me to shit my sleeping bag as my mom an dad burst thru the apt door scaring the shit out of us at like 1pm the next day.  Well they go ballistic on us for a few minutes before they realize how much stuff we had bought at walmart,

On top of our sleeping bags we had bought, two camping chairs, a couple pillows, food,beer, a DVD player, and a little 15inch tv to watch. Then they find our countless blunt wraps, snort straws, small bag of blow and small bag of green, and a brown paper bag with a few grand in it from our nights spoils. Which causes them to go insane thinking we went from two good grade getting college freshman to weed and coke dealers in one morning lol.
We finally get them calmed down from that whole fiasco and about to leave the apt when dad asks me "did you piss your pants?" but I had shoved this huge bubbler bowl down my jeans in an attempt to hide something atleast which reopened the freshly made wound in my parents brains which ultimately concluded with them kicking me out of our house lol...I found it very lol-ish that they didn't kick me out until they found me hiding a bowl in my pants. Not them finding us in an open apt which we worked at, not the two bags of drugs, or the obscenely large bag of money....but a fucking bubbler pushed them over the edge haha..


----------



## teological

Sorry to bump the thread, but I got busted RIGHT NOW, like an hour ago. I had a CWE in the freezer and was waiting for it to freeze. I was sitting around, near the kitchen area and my dad was around the kitchen cutting meat. He just lurked around for at least 40min, I couldn't get it out each time he left because he came back too quick. He opened and closed the fridge alot, eventually opened the freezer for something, my heart skipped a beat, he saw the bottle, picked it up and held it high, shaking it and pondering wtf it was. I got up and took it off him and somehow managed to blame him for being too nosey. I was red faced and tried really hard to stay calm. I think I pulled it off a little, but now I have ruined the freezer technique, because he will be more curious and will look around at that spot more. FUCK.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ CWE's can be a tricky thing when it comes to parents being around.  I once almost got caught 'mid CWE' when my parents came home from the store while I was standing over the cup with the coffee filter over it, waiting for it to strain.  Most of it had gone through, but I had to cut my losses and give a quick squeeze to the filter before tossing the it.  I was able to mix the water with ice tea mix since it was already out and that was my plan anyway, so everything was fine once the mix hit the water so I wasn't standing there with a cloudy cup of water.  

Another time I was at work preparing to do a CWE, so I put a bunch of vicodin in a ziplock bag and was smashing them with the dull end of a knife.  I was going at it pretty hard when my boss walked right next to me.  I was cooking in a restaurant at the time, so maybe he thought I was mixing some batter or something, but I thought that I was caught for sure.


----------



## sweetsurrender

When I was in my early 20's, I lived in a different state then my mom. I had been going through a lot of crack binges,  mental bullshit and other stuff. I had a major breakdown and my mom drove up to be with me (she didn't know about my extensive drug use - she just knew I drank). Instead of chilling out and spending time with my. Mom, I met up with some randoms and began running around town, scoring, using- going all over getting coke, getting high, picking up so and so here, who had stuff, driving so and so there to get cash- blab, blab, blab. Well, despite calling every ten minutes with some random explaination of where I was and that "ill be home in twenty minutes." Like a good out of control User, my apartment was a disaster. So, my mom decided to clean my kitchen. I realized later that my sink was filled with tons of spoons that were all burnt up on the bottoms. She never said anything about them and all the other stuff - I kinda passed the night off on taking care of a bunch of drunk people. 
However, she was getting the hint.
a month or two later, I was on my way back to move home and I decided to hole up in a hotel and go on a major oxy binge for the weekend. Mom was trying to find out what was going on and I guess I was sort of communicating with her - saying all of these random and out there things.
I brought a friend home for thanksgiving and we had smoked a ton of crack.
I didn't get confronted about a lot of stuff till later.

Now, I'm living with my mom and grandma (we moved so we could take turns helping grandma). My mom thought I have been clean for a long time. I would try to lie my way through ritalin binges, opiate spaciness... etc but id always get "the look." Well, a couple weeks ago, my mom walked in when I had a needle in my arm. She was furious - "I knew it!" I had dropped some syringe caps that werefound by mom and a syringe found by either mom or grandma that were placed on my dresser - the silent "you're busted."

Then the good one - last week I passed out on the couch with lines of h on a book and a little pouch with needles and a bottle of water. The next day I was informed that I will not find "certain things."

Hmmm, too bad most of these are recent and I'm not in high school trying to hide my bong.

Kc


----------



## pbuilder

orangelicker said:


> Here's another time my parents knew I was on drugs:
> 
> It was Christmas Eve & I was either 13 or 14.. I believe I had just turned 14 actually. Anyway, every year we go to my grandmother's house on Christmas Eve. Earlier that day I had been at my friend's house drinking a few beers. I had stolen a bunch of old oxycodones from the cabinet and we also each took 4 or 5 of those.
> 
> Anyway, I went home and we left for my grandma's and I was still pretty gone. My family decided to stop at a drugstore to get a few things. This is when I snagged myself a nice bottle of Robitussin Cough Gels. I took the whole bottle when I got to my grandmother's. (For what reason, I don't know.)
> 
> Right after I had taken them I tell my mom I have a headache and was going to lie down. She tells me that my breath smells like alcohol and of course I deny it and go outside. I hide behind the big tree and smoke a bowl pack, lol.
> 
> SO at this point I'm on 4 different drugs and my entire dad's side of the family is inside. I go inside and into the basement where my cousins are all hanging out. I tell them that my mom think's I'm high (again for what reason, idk.) I remember rolling around on the ground and laughing a lot.
> 
> Eventually we go to see a bunch of christmas lights. There is one house where the yard is just filled with lights and decorations and you can get out and walk around. I remember standing on the porch and my cousin asking me if I'm alright.
> 
> Anyway, that's all of what I remember from the night. It was fucking retarded of me. The next day, my parents told me that they knew I was extremely fucked up but that it was Christmas and we were going to forget about it. Hahahahha.
> 
> There was a home video someone took and as the camera pans past me I am sitting on the couch holding my legs up to my chest and rocking and my eyes are soooo fucking red. HAHAHAHAHAH



I know this is super old but I'm calling bullsh*t.

You took 5 oxy's, at 13-14? And didn't die, Just from that I know you are bull sh*ting.  but then you are really gonna add that you had been drinking, drank a whole bottle of dxm and were still functional enough to smoke weed in ur grandparents or whatever's back yard?  Sounds like you've smoked 1 to many crack rocks today bro, this isn't the fairy tale thread.


----------



## stormcharger

I've had my parents find my receipt for buying robotussin and they just laughed at that.
I used to hide my stash of mushrooms and salvia in a mad max 2 DVD case and my mum suddenly got the urge to watch it for some reason. They just told me to be careful with drug use and said its a slippery slope and then told me to either get better hiding places or don't have drugs at home which is pretty fair.


----------



## China Rider

my dad works 6 days a week and is never home for the mail...cause he is a mailman!

except twice over the past 2 months, on days i had pods delivered

first time it happened he opened the package, and just left it on the table for me, i never heard anything from it

a month later when i got pods again, he didn't say anything until he came home from indoor golf

i was smoking a cig in the garage, he gave me a nasty stare, when i went inside he just said, with conviction, 'don't ever have opium delivered to this house again'

he asked what the hell i was doing with it, i told him i didn't know, he said good answer 

think i'll just get a PO box


----------



## Damien

> Sorry to bump the thread


Don't be. :D


----------



## yepyepwoah

I come down to visit my family, brother and mom, for the weekend years ago. I bring down I think 6 oz of good weed for my brother. I am sitting with my back to his bedroom door (no lock) with a wad of cash between my legs and my brother is sitting facing the door with all the weed spread out. My mom, who usually never ever comes in, much less without knocking, just walks in the room unn anounced. 

She flips the fuck out yelling at my brother "YOU ARE SMOKING WEED ON PROBATION?" My idiot brother tells her "hell no I'm not", and then she really flips her shit yelling at him "what so you are SELLING it? get the fuck out of my house" blahblahblah. 

I manage to hide the cash under my crotch and try to remain as unnassuming as possible. It is obvious there is a transaction of some sorts going on, but if she were to have actually SEEN all the cash ... I can't even imagine the shitstorm that would have happened. 

She ends up flipping out and telling my brother to get the drugs out of her house. He complies, but not before taking his sweet ass time weighing out a few bags with my mom yelling downstairs. 

My mom is not an idiot, she has to have known I was bringing the shit down for him. She never brought it up after that night though...


----------



## xstayfadedx

I've posted in this thread more than once /:  I've been caught with weed, ecstasy, pills (even oxycontin)....  Just some stupid shit.  Anyways ever since my mom found pills in my room and then another time found an oxycontin (shit I was so high and gave it to her myself!!!  I was fucked up and thought my mom dropped a tylenol then I went to give it to her and she gave me a funny look.  The next day I walk into her room sober and she goes this wasn't a tylenol and I look at it like......  Oh shit, I'm fucked.)  So since she found all those pills she started taking all my prescriptions and handing them out to me.  One time I broke into her room with a magnet lol to get my prescription of lortab and she never noticed.  This was when I was using oxy's but I liked to have back up shit just cause or to maybe sell (I don't anymore).

Now I'm eighteen and my mother still keeps my scripts.  I'm about to kill her (not literally) but really?!  I'm not underage anymore but she still manages to get my scripts.  The doctors fax it and then she goes to rite aid and picks it up.  How the fuck is this even legal.  Especially because I'm eighteen now and I've never given permission for her to do that.  Even with my latest Ativan script.....  I don't get that shit.  Well I'm going to end that shit asap since I didn't even ever abuse my actual scripts.

Lol let's just hope she doesn't catch me with heroin.....  I mean if she finds pills oh well but if she finds a bag I have put away she'll go ape shit.  Oh well, not too long until I just move out.  I'm so tired of dealing with her crap.  I mean she has gotten better but I don't know how many times in the past I got the cops called on me.  I'm surprised I didn't leave yet...


----------



## ms4104

Damn yo my parents have found marks on my arms and also shit like pins and alc swabs. I am such a selfish jerk  No parents deserve to deal with shit an addict puts on the table.


----------



## ErikTheRed

I think someone posted a very similar story to mine...

I was home for the summer and I had been shooting a little dope. Apparently I stashed some rigs under a pile of clothes, which my mom found while cleaning my room, not the smartest move on my part. She comes downstairs holding a handful of rigs, I proceed to shit myself. Then she asks "Who's been using insulin? Do you have a diabetic friend?" As calmly as possible I tell her my friend "M" must have been regulating his insulin while he was over. I guess she must think there is a difference between insulin syringes and HEROIN syringes. Thank god for ignorance.


----------



## highhooked

Ha she is in denial fer sure^

My parents have only caught me smoking weed in highschool and drinking u know the norm. It was bad back then but now they dont mind i smoke as long as i take care of shit.

The most extreme thing they found was like 4 xanax bars which i just left on a table ha yall know how benzos go. The cool thing was we just had a talk about anxiety and they gave them back. Thank the lord it wasnt painkillers.


----------



## xstayfadedx

highhooked said:


> Ha she is in denial fer sure^



Yeah I agree, shit if my mom found syringes in my room, she would have a stroke.


----------



## highhooked

pbuilder said:


> I know this is super old but I'm calling bullsh*t.
> 
> You took 5 oxy's, at 13-14? And didn't die, Just from that I know you are bull sh*ting.  but then you are really gonna add that you had been drinking, drank a whole bottle of dxm and were still functional enough to smoke weed in ur grandparents or whatever's back yard?  Sounds like you've smoked 1 to many crack rocks today bro, this isn't the fairy tale thread.



Dude that is a very possible combo and what do u think oxys are? They were mostly just like 5 or 7.5mg percs. And he was not functional from the sound of his story.


----------



## ms4104

ErikTheRed said:


> I think someone posted a very similar story to mine...
> 
> I was home for the summer and I had been shooting a little dope. Apparently I stashed some rigs under a pile of clothes, which my mom found while cleaning my room, not the smartest move on my part. She comes downstairs holding a handful of rigs, I proceed to shit myself. Then she asks "Who's been using insulin? Do you have a diabetic friend?" As calmly as possible I tell her my friend "M" must have been regulating his insulin while he was over. I guess she must think there is a difference between insulin syringes and HEROIN syringes. Thank god for ignorance.




See my parents already knew I 'IV'd' before...so there's absolutely no way I could pass them off as a friends insulin syringes LOL..thats funny dude your mom is fuckin not on the ball when it comes to dope is she. My mom wasn't either but she became educated over the years.

What my parents uncovered wasnt like 2 pins it was a fuckload..the exchange gives boxes of 100 so they are like you have 100s of pins alcohol water all the tools and shit. You know all the shit the exchange gives you. So to them they are like damn you arein it for the long haul investing in all this shit.


----------



## verso

Not long ago, my mother "caught" my girlfriend and I sniffing dope. Well, she didn't catch us in the act, exactly, but she knew what was up...

Basically, I had stopped home for lunch and my girlfriend had picked up a bundle. So, we started to rip open the bags, dump them out, chop them up and blow down lines.

My mother _should_ have been at work, but for whatever reason, she came home early. So, we shut my door, and continued doing what we were doing. Well, my mother could hear the credit card on the mirror, chopping up the dope. She banged on my door and yelled at us, "I don't want drugs in my house! I can hear you! I can hear you doing drugs!"

It was crazy, she went on a tirade, and so we just finished sniffing whatever was left on the mirror and stashed the other bags away for later. I opened the door like nothing was up, and I was just like, "I don't know what you're talking about." LOL


----------



## MissMalena

oh god there's nothing they haven't found. My moms confiscated: 4 bowls, 2 bags of weed, 1/2 gram of coke, small amounts of crack, 2 crackpots and even hides all the lighters in the house. She also hides my anti-depressants, sleep aids, aspirin, and even my eye drops. It sucks like hell cus obtaining that shit isn't exactly a walk in the park and to make it worse she does it secretly without confronting me...it's like she's trying to drive me insane.


----------



## Znegative

MissMalena, I definately identify with you're post. My mom would hide my antidepressants too. I eventually confronted her, and said that I have more class than trying to get a buzz off some Prozac, but she wasn't impressed.

I've been caught so many times by my parents, it's truly fucking horrible. One time I woke up super early aNd copped a bundle from down the block. I snuck back home, to the basement floor, and thought my mom was still asleep. So I prep a shot of heroin, and right as I'm registering my mom walks right into the room. I threw the syringe behind me, but unfortunately, the damage had been done. I somehow managed to get my mom to agree to letting me finish the shot, in return for turning over the remaining heroin. I managed to still hang on to a few extra bags though, but even the loving warmth of a heroin high could not make that day any better.

Also, over the summer, I managed to actually make quite a nice amount of cash for some frielance illustration, for the Methodist church no less. I blew almost all that money within three days, on heroin, DMT, a bubbler, phenazepaM,, 4-FA, and MDPV. after nearly all the money was gone (I had maybey fifty dollars left) my folks asked if they could borrow $500 for something, and they needed the money in a week. Not knowing what else to do, I said okay, and spent the week shooting 4-FA,MDPV and dosing phenazepam around the clock. Towards the end of the week, the PV started to get to me, and in the middle of the night I suffered an episode of psychosis, in which I ended up passing out on the floor next to a plate full of bile, and a cup filled with piss. When my mom found me I just stared at her and asked in a very serious tone, "how'd you get rid of the police". And of course then after failing to come up with any believable excuse for my fucked up mental state. I ended up telling exactly what had happened, and my mom had to borrow 500 dollars for, her mother instead.

I'm such a fucking prick!


----------



## Tripman

I remember a few months back before I quite the needle my chest of drawers decided to collapse and syringes just flooded onto the floor. I'm talking a LOT of syringes here.

Mum knocks on my door and asks what all the ruckus is to which I reply "Don't come in i'm masturbating". She opens the door and death rays fired from her eyeballs as she unleashed a blood curdling scream.

Who the fuck enters when you tell them your havin' a bat...


----------



## xstayfadedx

^probably mothers who know their kid is bullshittin.


----------



## Tripman

Yeah...

You got me there.


----------



## Swift Serenity

i feel like i have succeeded


----------



## Damien

^ Indeed. This is one of my all time favorite threads for sure.  :D


----------



## noone1

Great thread, I've been on both sides of this. I was never caught by my parents but then again I didn't get into drugs until I was about 17 and that was all legal bullshit like lite DXM use and nutmeg. Honestly I'm glad I waited till I was 18 and let my brain and nervous system fully develop and by that time I was out of the house.

I have a pretty laissez-fair attitude to drug use but seeing your kids (even just smoking pot)  you start seeing all of this in a completely different way. You don't want them doing what you've been doing especially with the "I know everything" attitude that comes between 12-25. And really if you are a teen and totally dependent on your parents you don't get to complain. 

Makes a fun read though. +1 to everyone who tries to explain their drug use with gay activities. I don't know why but that makes me smile.


----------



## ilikewater

This one time, a few years ago, I came into possession of quite a bit of weed. This was a couple of months after I graduated high school, I was living with my mom and step, paying rent and my boyfriend was stay there too because he was homeless (in a separate room. My mom and her husband aren't okay with sleeping together before marriage - even if there is no sex involved)
So it was the middle of the day, like 2. We were at the dining room table weighing out bags and I get up and go to the sink in the kitchen (the outside door goes to the kitchen then dining room, there are no walls separating rooms just different flooring). I look out the window and I see my step-father's head bobbing along and I go "Shit, A**** is here!" and I run over, we scoop everything into a duffel bag and I run to the sun porch, right next door, and put the bag under the futon, grab what's left. Step-father comes in, basically sees us rushing about but all that's left is a scale on the table and so he asks me what it was for and I say, "we were weighing grapes." I said it calmly but obviously likely story? I think not. I did end up weighing grapes just so I would know, 3 or 5 to a gram (I've forgotten). hah
So my step-father goes upstairs and I go into the living room where there's foil, a lighter and a fentanyl patch on the table. Quickly I grab it. Then my step father leaves, saying nothing... We finished weighing everything up and packed all the drug para into a small suitcase (small like 2ft long) and take off. 
I get a call that night from my mom saying we need to talk and to go straight home, so I asked a friend to hold onto the suitcase of me, and my boyfriend and I go home. We get there and they are sitting at the table with empty mason jars (weed came in) that we left behind, and the duffel bag on the table. My mom tells us to empty our pockets and goes through my boyfriend and my bags, while my step-father goes through my car (he took my cigarettes and didn't say anything to me about it. I don't know if he knows this, but cigarettes are not illegal!!). So basically they find nothing and my mom was basically like, I'm not stupid what's going on?. I played dumb. In the end she said "This house is a drug free zone if you are bringing drugs here or using you need to find some other place to live."
We ended up moving out.

Another time I came home and was high (taking a lot of energy not to nod off), sat on the couch. You know how your face is like blah on H, like all your muscles are relaxed(?). She said "Are you stoned?" So I replied, "No!" (Offensively) It was true.... That story wasn't very good but I wanted to share, because I remember so vividly how my face felt. That was some really good Sh*t, best ever I think. Literally did a match head size and was off, and still a couple hours later when I got home..


----------



## jp06

I was 16 and living on my own for the first time (in a different city to be close to the school). My room-mate was dealing a lot of hash, so one day police raided his room and I happened to be there at the time. So we had to go to the police station for questioning. I was charged for using cannabis. As I was underaged, they had to call my parents. My parents didn't take it very lightly... On the ride back from police station, my father told me I had to move back to live with them, go to another school and get new friends.

So that night, I lost all the friends I had at the time, my first apartment, the school and the city I lived in (..basically my life as I knew it). You can't imagine how angry I was at my parents.
That night I decided to die emotionally to my parents. And unfortunately I did a pretty good job at that.. Our relationship has been distant ever since.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm an idiot....  Got basically caught again.  My mom hasn't said much but she knows something is up.

I was doing a deal outside my house with my friends.  Was leaning in the front window of her car....passengers side.  She gave us a bag of liquor and I gave her four bags of dope.  My mom ended up coming out the house for a cigarette and was watching this all go down.  She didn't see the dope or bag of liquor....  My friend with the liquor ran up to the front of my place and threw the bag into a bush.  Then my other friend drove off.  So my friend and I went to go in the house and my mom was like wtf.....  Okay you told me you took a cab home, what shit were you doing?  Well I lied and told her the other chick drove us home from the mall and I didn't take a cab.  She was like okay....

So we all went in the house.  My friend and I did lines of dope in my room.  Then went back outside to the bush to get the liquor.  My mom didn't bring anything up about it again until today.  She's like I don't know what you were doing but I know you didn't go to the movies like you said you were and I'm thinking you're using again....  She then ranted about how my friend is the devil and is dragging me down with her.  

Lol....  Whoops.


----------



## maxalfie

You not having much luck at keeping things under wraps are you XstayfadedX.
If I were you I would try and keep it away from your home for a while so your mum stops wandering what's going on.


----------



## xstayfadedx

maxalfie said:


> You not having much luck at keeping things under wraps are you XstayfadedX.
> If I were you I would try and keep it away from your home for a while so your mum stops wandering what's going on.


No, I keep fucking up lately..  I don't know, I get too high and my thinking then turns to shit.  She told me before shje went to bed tonight that she trusts me and doesn't want me to treat her how my friend treats her mother...  I was like yeah I know and bullshitted my way out of this onem.  I don't know how but I know she's not going to forget about this anytime soon.


----------



## RevCriz

Only ever been caught stealing pills, wasn't too bad considering i have dope smoking, pill popping parents.
They would just do the same thing back to me.
by either sneaking into my room when i went to school to pinch my shrooms or my adderall. lol


----------



## raver2008

I've been caught various times, sometimes for small amounts others larger lol. One day, I was probably in grade ten or something, me and a friend were driving in my parents car on our lunch break because my car was getting fixed that morning, my dad calls and says the car is fixed and he wants to meet me in town to trade cars. He meets me in the high school parking lot, and I dont notice as im getting out of his car that a bag with a sheet of really good acid has fallen out of my pocket, as Im walking towards my school with my principal only a few feet away my dad says I dropped something, I see it in his hand and imediately my heart is racing, he seemed confused as to what it was, and handed it back to me. I couldnt belive my luck, or at least I thought. A few days later he confronted me knowing what it was, I guess in his day lsd was always liquid or microdots so he didnt have a clue what it was when he handed it to me. They have also found bags full of mdma and amphetamine pills, coke, hash all kinds of other shit throughout my teenage years.


----------



## J.Wallace

highhooked said:


> Dude that is a very possible combo and what do u think oxys are? They were mostly just like 5 or 7.5mg percs. And he was not functional from the sound of his story.



 5 or 7.5mg Percs 
Ignorance is hilarious.


----------



## ~NaStYNaI~

Boy i remember when I was about 15-16,and in high school.I alwayz smoked before school,and at night.And the one time I got caught,was as night.I was outside,in the backyard(cuz my room was the basement and the back door led to the backyard)And I was hitting a homemade bong,AND smoking a joint at the same time.Then she comes out the door,and I put the bong behind the steps,she comes around and finds it.I said I was burning leaves in it....LMAO....so she was like"Im gonna ask your dad,'he'll' know"

So yea thats basically the first time I got caught.after that,everytime I wud come home my mom wud look at me and say "are u high?"and for a while,she actually scared me enough for me to not smoke!
That lasted for maybe a  month or two!....after that I was puffin good green at an early age.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lmao I really am having no luck lately....  Well I guess I'm not really trying to be secretive.  So anyways my friend and I were drinking on Sunday....  We drinked so much and were dancing around in my room...  Then making out on my bedroom floor and that's when my door starts to open!!!  I start pushing it shut because its my mom and I get up and she's like you guys are drinking.  I'm like no, we have an energy drink duh...  And man oh man was I wasted.  Lol....  My mom just ended up storming off and my friend went to the bathroom.  I snuck two more shots (the shot glass was not the average size but like two shot glasses kind of size).  Then she came back to my room and we ended up making out on my bed for another hour lol...only stopping to change the song.

She ended up then calling her mom to leave and we continue to makeout outside.  My mom knew I was drunk because she was blowing up my phone saying you're being too loud.  At that time I was yelling loudly at kids up the street telling them they were going to die (they were laying in the street).

So anyways my mom confronted me about my drinking and was like you smell like liquor but I still tried to deny it.  She said she could smell it throughout the house lol but I didn't really care since I was still drunk.  Well then the next day my friend came over and my mom confronted her and me and I was like oh shit....  She was flipping out but then I started yelling at her and made her cry which was really mean...  Then I went in my room with my friend and she had a bottle in her bag so we started to drink again haha...

Wow, I'm failing at not getting caught but I don't really care.  My mom only really knows about my drinking.  She's worried about that...  Lol if only she knew I was using heroin and other shit.  Well she doesn't and I want it to remain that way.  So maybe getting caught drinking makes being sneakier about other things easier, if that makes sense.


----------



## Damien

^ I'd love to team up with your mom and try and straighten you out. :D


----------



## xstayfadedx

Damien said:


> ^ I'd love to team up with your mom and try and straighten you out. :D


Please try  you will probably fail at it though.  Blah, I hate being 18 but you still have your parents treating you as if you're a minor and can't make choices on your own.  I have a job, I'm going to college in the fall (should of been in it already but huge thing happened)...and I should be moving out in september   lol I'm the one who pays all the bills at the moment too.  I have the right to drink I mean if it was any other country it would be legal (not all but almost).  I also use drugs which I don't think is that bad if I'm managing to keep a pretty stable life besides for almost getting shot....  Busting out people's windows lmao but my mom doesn't have to know about that


----------



## Shvibzik

xstayfadedx said:


> I've posted in this thread more than once /:  I've been caught with weed, ecstasy, pills (even oxycontin)....  Just some stupid shit.  Anyways ever since my mom found pills in my room and then another time found an oxycontin (shit I was so high and gave it to her myself!!!  I was fucked up and thought my mom dropped a tylenol then I went to give it to her and she gave me a funny look.  The next day I walk into her room sober and she goes this wasn't a tylenol and I look at it like......  Oh shit, I'm fucked.)  So since she found all those pills she started taking all my prescriptions and handing them out to me.  One time I broke into her room with a magnet lol to get my prescription of lortab and she never noticed.  This was when I was using oxy's but I liked to have back up shit just cause or to maybe sell (I don't anymore).
> 
> Now I'm eighteen and my mother still keeps my scripts.  I'm about to kill her (not literally) but really?!  I'm not underage anymore but she still manages to get my scripts.  The doctors fax it and then she goes to rite aid and picks it up.  How the fuck is this even legal.  Especially because I'm eighteen now and I've never given permission for her to do that.  Even with my latest Ativan script.....  I don't get that shit.  Well I'm going to end that shit asap since I didn't even ever abuse my actual scripts.
> 
> Lol let's just hope she doesn't catch me with heroin.....  I mean if she finds pills oh well but if she finds a bag I have put away she'll go ape shit.  Oh well, not too long until I just move out.  I'm so tired of dealing with her crap.  I mean she has gotten better but I don't know how many times in the past I got the cops called on me.  I'm surprised I didn't leave yet...



For your mother's sake, I hope you GTFO her house.


----------



## F1n1shed

Just curious, what type of job do you have that your paying the bills already. Good stuff


----------



## Damien

xstayfadedx said:


> Blah, I hate being 18 but you still have your parents treating you as if you're a minor and can't make choices on your own.


You should print this out and put it in a safe place. Read every three years for a good laugh. :D

Source: Former 18 year old.


----------



## xstayfadedx

To everyone who replied.....  I'm a sales associate and I just work a lot and get money from my dad.  She has no job so I'm the source of income not even kidding.  Also this is not her house but transitional housing....  Maybe she is the reason I started using drugs or at least continue to.

And lol yeah I look back at shit I said when I was 17 it brought the lawlz I'm sure this will too.


----------



## Tomer

I was involved in a 3 some and my grandma walked in on me and my turtle...sigh


----------



## PeacePipeChief

I used to get caught stoned all the time , but I don't think they actually knew , then one day my mum goes I threw out your bong . I asked her which one and she's like wtf ? Only the orange one , so I went to the bin and got it. Ack and told her not to touch the orange one . She doesn't care I smoke she just cracks the shots when she finds out I've been shooting up . First time she caught me for that she found a arm strap and alco wiPes in my bag and asked me if I'm a needle user , I said occasionally and she let it slide , this was after I had been homeless and returned home after 2 years .


----------



## grollhb

When I was about 16, a couple of friends and I were organising to get some pills for a birthday party. Anyway, we wanted to buy a whole bunch,stupidly we were talking about it over msn messenger, and I was using the family computer. During the conversation, for no particular reason I referred to the amount we were getting as a '20 pack'. Long story short, my mum decided to go through the computer a while later and read my conversation history, she read this particular incriminating conversation, and by some divine stroke of luck, thought that the 20 pack I was referring to was of NO-DOZ! So about a week later I have mum sit me down and lecture me about the dangers of taking too many no-doz pills. Ahh if only she knew!


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

well one time i had like .2 of heroin left my dad called and needed my help with smthing quick so i leave it on small mirror and just put my keyboard over it 

that night mom was pretty lit from drinking and comes in my room and sits down on bed and  says let me see how u do it....!!!???!?

like what???  do what ..."i found the heroin whiping your desk down" now i was lik 22 and was like mom im not proud of it and ur not watching me  please get out of my room ...came clean with g/f the next day and she  just busted out crying ...

was a sad day in my eys ..but mom just kinda went with it ,wasnt happy about it and i felt bad everytime i shot up


----------



## Znegative

God damn, she actually wanted to watch you shoot heroin?? That's surreal. I think that would make me feel more uncomfortable than when my mom walked in on me halfway through a shot and started screaming...


----------



## HYDRO_CHRONIC

i guess it was out of shock she would want to see it ...but i dunno she has always been really close to me ,maybe she just accepted it i dunno


----------



## Folley

So, I finally got caught again a few days ago lolz.... whatever.

I was on like a ton of acid, at least 3 drops, but on the last one, it felt like 2 or 3 came out... an hour tor two later I ate half an eighth of mushies.. anyways lol, I FUCKED UP.

So Im sitting there, loading fat bowls and smoking down my dank, when my lungs start getting a lot more fucked up that usual.. I took a hit and exhaled, then chilled for like 30 seconds and breathed out again, realizing that there was smoke in my lungs that entire time. It hurt my lungs, pretty damn bad. 


My dumb ass kept smoking though... and as I inhaled to get a breath before I took another hit, I breathed in some mucus, or SOME SHIT, into my lungs. I could feel it get sucked back into my lungs, and it DID NOT FEEL RIGHT. My breathing became quite labored, and I was on the edge of not being able to breathe at all. I tried to cough and get it out of there, but it was stuck there, blocking my air way. I started to flip, and began pacing quite fast (something you really SHOULD NOT do if you cant breathe...)


Well, the feeling wouldnt go away... and it kept getting worse. So, as I began blacking out and my vision was being cover with colors (not the psychedelic kind), I ran upstairs to my parents. As I get up there I say "I cant breath", but just barely. Their both taken back a bit, then my mom says "WHAT DID YOU TAKE?!" This throws me off, and I just tell them I ate shrooms, I couldn't fucking breath, I didnt care about that part.


Well that sets them off, and its immediately only because Im on shrooms that I cant breath. They fucking ass holes didnt do anything, as Im struggling to breath, they tell me I'm freaking out and I need to calm down. YEAH NO SHIT, I CANT BREATH.

Well we ended up not having to go to the hospital, after a puff from my rescue inhaler it opened up my airway enough so I could breath again, and that led to me getting lectured for a good half hour about why psychedelics are SO bad for you, fucking dumb asses wouldnt even listen as I explained that shrooms cause no harm to the brain, but things like speed can destroy your axons.


Whatever, I didnt get it trouble or anything, that just really fucked up the rest of the trip. I couldnt even smoke after that because my lungs hurt so god damn bad every time I took a breath


----------



## i against i

i recently moved back to my parents, my dad knows about all my drug use, my mum doesn't know anything, and it would probably absolutely terrify her.

anyway, so i've just picked up some nice n stinky draw and had it out to weigh it, dad comes to talk to me about something 5 min later, as he leaves "oh yeah, you know that stuff has quite a pungent odor, would you like a tupperware or something so your mum doesn't find out?" haha.


----------



## pbuilder

One time I had an oral syringe in my pocket and my moms sees and asks why I have a needle in my pocket,  so I pull it out cause it was an oral syringe and I don't want her thinking I'm shooting up and say oh this I found it in the basement...  She just walked away lol I think I had used it earlier for plugging some coke if I remember correct and washed it and then forgot to put it away after putting it in my pocket ._.

Edit:  said I found it in basement cause it was actually from the medicine cabinet ,  I guess my mom used it to give me cough medicine and stuff when I was a kid.


----------



## xstayfadedx

pbuilder said:


> Edit:  said I found it in basement cause it was actually from the medicine cabinet ,  I guess my mom used it to give me cough medicine and stuff when I was a kid.


That old and you put it in your ass???  Hope you cleaned it well.


----------



## ms4104

Folley said:


> Well we ended up not having to go to the hospital, after a puff from my rescue inhaler it opened up my airway enough so I could breath again, and that led to me getting lectured for a good half hour about why psychedelics are SO bad for you, fucking dumb asses wouldnt even listen as I explained that shrooms cause no harm to the brain, but things like speed can destroy your axons.
> 
> 
> Whatever, I didnt get it trouble or anything, that just really fucked up the rest of the trip. I couldnt even smoke after that because my lungs hurt so god damn bad every time I took a breath



LOL well considering you nearly had to go to the hospital I think just about any mom would have lectured their son on drugs in that same situation. LOL axons..


----------



## -Guido-

HYDRO_CHRONIC said:


> well one time i had like .2 of heroin left my dad called and needed my help with smthing quick so i leave it on small mirror and just put my keyboard over it
> 
> that night mom was pretty lit from drinking and comes in my room and sits down on bed and  says let me see how u do it....!!!???!?
> 
> like what???  do what ..."i found the heroin whiping your desk down" now i was lik 22 and was like mom im not proud of it and ur not watching me  please get out of my room ...came clean with g/f the next day and she  just busted out crying ...
> 
> was a sad day in my eys ..but mom just kinda went with it ,wasnt happy about it and i felt bad everytime i shot up



My mom was like that. She actually drove me to cop dope many times and would give me money. She didn't want to see me sick or go to jail for doing something stupid.


----------



## Znegative

Yeah, my mom actually caught me shooting heroin, and let me keep the dope, which was kind of akward and killed the high, among making me feel overall really depressed that my mom had to see that. She also has given me money to buy methadone and xanax before, but those were in situations where I was waiting to get into a detox.


----------



## sonicteamaajm

A long time ago, sometime last year I took an e pill, which turned out to be a piperazine (I got one from a friend and he said they were decent). Anyways, I figure I'd take it when my dad goes to bed, so I did. I was playing CoD at the time and he decided that he couldn't sleep and came back into the living room, my pupils were pretty big at this point. He didn't say anything about it, although I think he may have noticed how big my eyes were and we just ended up talking about the game before he went back to bed hahaha.


----------



## Damien

It's been a minute. . . Any new stories? :D


----------



## Tryptamino

half ounce of mushrooms made me scream so loud my parents woke up walked in when i was like 16. i went to the ER where they gave me IV ativan and then i was grounded for a year after that.


----------



## spini4

First time trying meth I snorted a small bag of shards and was so wasted I began to see worms in my skin. I must have been loud in my room because my parents busted in when I proceeded to let them know that there's worms in my skin. I was sent to the ER where the doctors ignored my pleas to fix the worms  under my skin. The doctor sent me to a psych ward and when leaving the ER to the psych ward I asked the doctor " but what about the worms? Aren't you going to get the worms  out of my hand?" The doctor patted me on the back saying nothing and just left.... Needless to say I never used methamphetamine again.


----------



## Damien

Damien said:


> It's been a minute. . . Any new stories? :D



Yep


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Pretty chill mom and dad here too. Of course they'd rather not drugs be used.


----------



## shreddedlettuce

...and the one time at band camp....


----------



## EatMushrooms

Smoking a bowl with my brother out on the front porch at around 4 AM one night. We always have the front door locked, but obviously we it unlocked while we were out there obviously so we could get back. Well my mom got up to have a drink of water at just the worst time and saw that the door was unlocked, so she goes ahead and locks it while we were out there. While we were trying to get back in I blamed my brother from being stupid and locking us out, with my mom hearing us talking and opened to door to see us standing there reeking horribly of dankness. She gave us a quick "are you guys fuckin serious?" then just went back to bed. Me and my dad had a good laugh about it the next day, with my mom being pissed but not really saying much else about it.


----------



## Seyer

Why not the back porch?


----------



## deweyf

*caught jerking off cant be fun*



deaf eye said:


> my dad caught me jerking off once



did he let u finish or did u lose wood as soon as u saw ur dad


----------



## digitalpgs

Had to get my dad to pick me and my girlfriend up after a night of smashing every single pill known to man and then running for a water fight in a giant fucking fountain before nearly freezing to death after realising we couldn't get home and when the stuff started coming down, he quickly cottoned onto the fact we had a bit more than booze


----------



## Seyer

digitalpgs said:


> he quickly *cottoned* onto the fact we had a bit more than booze


Yeah, COTTONED.


----------



## Tryptamino

shrooms. i ate 4 eighths, ran around the house at 2am talking about the "rhino who will take over the world if you would just give him a charlseton chew." and then my parents took me to the ER.

also there was that time were i railed a line of coke and went to talk to my parents, and they just stood there, and said nothing until i saw my reflection: my right half of my nose was covered in coke.

also the many times where ive come home from school on E, and my mother giving me the same concerned look every time.

then lastly, the time when i smoked some meth, forgetting my parents were visiting my apartment the next morning. they let themselves in, and i was hiding in the bathroom for a while, until i realized that there was nothing wrong. they saw my sunken, glazed, red eyes, and my blue fingers and toes, among other tells, and knew i was on something. this was more recent.

theres tons more. thankfully it doesnt happen so much anymore, as i live alone.


----------



## Damien

> i ate 4 eighths


You may call that a 1/2 if you like.  

Good stories though.


----------



## Tryptamino

^people always ask me how many eighths are in a half ounce, so i just say 4 8ths to avoid having to explain.


----------



## Damien

Bigfanofthemdrugs said:


> ^people always ask me how many eighths are in a half ounce, so i just say 4 8ths to avoid having to explain.



LOL that's funny! Doesn't matter what it is, 4/8ths will always be 1/2 of the whole. You should walk them through the process and spread the knowledge. This should be a prerequisite for taking mushrooms lol. 

reminds me of the 60 mph girl and the one time my wife asked me "How many quarters are in a soccer game?".


----------



## teological

I was reading this thread and had a very vivid flashback. 

Back in my stoner days, I used to smoke weed in my room, through a bong and then hold the smoke in for a bit and blow it carefully out the window. I was always very careful and this lasted for years...anyway the day arrived, no one was home so I was confident in packing an extra large special... the chuff on the cone burnt as it was large and took a while to inhale in and it let off a smell inside my room...usually when no one is home, I move around the house without paranoia...I went into the toilet, bang my mum and little brother come home earlier than anticipated...

Them: What is that smell?
Me: I was smoking a cigar in the toilet...(sort of rushed, still wasn't feeling effects yet)
They bought it, and called me an idiot.

A long while later, my brother smelt that same smell in the locker rooms at his school. He finds out exactly what that smell is and tells me. He has never told my parents though, and we laugh about it.

With regards to weed, that was the closest to be busted. I miss weed...


----------



## Pill2Chill

^When did you stop smoking weed and for what reason?


----------



## 2c-goinsane

1 time i left some small empty baggies in my pocket and my dad was doing my laundry and found em, called me up and asked if i was doing cocaine lol. i told em they were for research chemicals, he was like what you just stay high on those all the time don't you. haha i was like fuck no i couldn't dose all day everyday i wouldn't be able to function properly. 

For the past month me and my buddy have been getting caught space walking on MXE by my fathers dad in his house every time. he doesn't care though as long as we aren't loud and violent. 1 incident my buddy walked up to him with his finger over his mouth going "shhhhhhhhhh" my buddies dad was like how fucked up are you tonight. then he'll come in while we are doing lines trying to talk about back in the day haha.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Parents have always been mad cool. Even when I smoked weed as a kid they would stay away to make sure i didn't freak out when they caught me. They rarely said anything anytime, anyways.


----------



## Pill2Chill

One time my dad found a baggie with amphetamines in it (white powder, not pharmaceutical amps) BUT it was divided and put in rolling papers because I was going to take them orally. I had already destroyed my nose then, and I was about to begin another binge. I remember that day well. (I was still addicted to amphet back then, I took 1g on average each day)

I just told him it were rolling papers for when I ran out that I'd have spares. He first wanted to see it but I put it in my pocket and said "it's just a rolling paper", and so he said nvm. :D


----------



## 2c-goinsane

^ lol that's funny. 

I forgot to mention it earlier but recently my dad stepped in my room to tell me something and i was sniffing a jar full of cannabis and as i was sniffing really close to the lid he walked in i kinda just paused and looked at him lol and went along with it. he doesn't care though, i showed him a dank nug recently and he said he had never seen anything like that before, said the stuff he seen back in the day was darker and chunkier probably some cheap brick cannabis i said. Reminds me my buddy had a quarter of some really dank OG kush and his mom found it and was asking if it was laced with speed or cocaine because of all the trichomes.


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Lol @ laced with speed/coke because of trichomes. :D 

My parents used to allow me smoking weed too but when they found out about some (read: all) other stuff they retracted that privilege lol. I still smoke in my room @ my dad's. I don't know how he'd react if he caught me redhanded though, he hardly ever comes to my room. And when he did my room smelled like weed like a thousand times already.. So either he's ignoring it, or he's oblivious. I think the former but I'm sure he'd still be mad if I got caught while smoking. At my mom's there's no way I'm smoking a joint when she's home & awake. 

Luckily I'm at my dad's right now hehe.


----------



## K88ABY

My mother grounded me when I was 15 because she knew I took drugs at school. Anyway one day I managed to get a trip inside me from a letter from a friend. I did the same as ^teological with the window thing, and smoked a load of weed too. Well my mother was at home and one of our kitchen windows was directly underneath mine.. the one she always stands at by the sink. Well I got really sick and puked my guts up out of my bedroom window. I tried to aim for the flower beds but it all splashed off the window ledge right in front of my mother. Normally I would have been left alone but as soon as she came in my room and smelt what I had been up to-she called the police 8)


----------



## Pill2Chill

^Woah that's a harsh reaction, especially since it was just weed that she could smell. My mom would never call the cops on me.

Or well... At some point when my addiction to oxy/tramadol/benzos/weed/other drugs was at its worst she was about to do an 'intervention' (There was a police car ready to pick me up, that's how far they pushed it. In the end my mom choked and couldn't do it, she canceled last minute.) I didn't even know what had happened at the time (she told me later) but luckily I cleaned up my act a bit to using responsibly, recreationally and no more using drugs before I have to do stuff that's important. (Functional use.) 

Meh, nobody's perfect I think I'm doing okay right now as opposed to a while back. As long as I don't let drugs interfere with my social & school life I concider things under control. I don't want to have to go through withdrawal of a physically addictive drug ever again either so I'm definitely avoiding that too! I'm through with all that withdrawal crap.


----------



## teological

PillToChill said:


> ^When did you stop smoking weed and for what reason?



I stopped weed years ago, can't remember exactly but it would be more than 4 years now. 

I was one of them hardcore pot-heads, who just LOVED it. I smoked from the moment I woke up until I slept. 

Sadly, and I don't seem to be the only pot-head this has happened to, I started to get real bad anxiety from smoking it around people. I started to think people were talking about me and stopped trusting the people around me. I started to smoke more on my own, until the anxiety and thoughts of people having bad intentions (when I would think of interactions I had with family/friends beforehand) crept into my lonely sessions as well. I pretty soon stopped using as it was no longer fun, and every time I smoked, it turned into a bad experience.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

The first time i got caught being high was also the first time i got high.

Around 2006 i crashed my friends quad and got completely scraped up. When i went home my cousin amd her friend asked if i would like to smoke which i said yes. (thought she meant a cig) We go to my downstairs bathroom and she pulled out a blunt which i realized that it wasnt tobacco i would be smoking. She lit it up, it got around a few times and i said i didnt really feel it. So she lit up another one and around it went. After a few sets i noticed i was completely fucked up in this dream like state. After a few minutes of enjoying something ive never experienced before, we went back upstairs. As soon as i got up stairs i ran to the bathroom and yacked all over the toilet. My mom cam running in and started screamin at my cousin and me. I dont remember what she was saying but i was laughing so hard.

All in all it was like i was trippin balls. My mom wasnt that mad and we went to new york city that day and i remeber that i still felt high walking around.


----------



## sonix

nodded at thanksgiving dinner table on heroin got punched in the face by my older brother woke up to a table of 10 staring me down mean mugging in dissapointment.

smoked some dmt and my mom walked in the room half way into hyperspace she asked "are you ok what the hell are you on" i can understand i was laying on my bed with eyes 0_0 and i just said "ughhhh ummmm its ummmm spiritual journey" she stopped and smiled right then and left the room after hugging me and saying i love you gotta love parents who are cool with weed and psyches ^_^


----------



## Pissangel

The closest I've ever come to being caught by a parent was maybe a year ago. I was tied off, in the process of administering a shot and I hadn't heard my mother come up the two flights of stairs it takes to get to my attic bedroom. I heard her as she was just outside my door, ripped the tie off and stashed the rig somewhere and had an awkward "What are you doing?" conversation. 

She's found loads of paraphernalia, but never actual caught me *in* the act of using.


----------



## McHigh_HMG

If my mom or dad or anyone in my family for that fact ever caught me in the act of bootin it up, i would feel like such a fuckin asshole.

My room is right across the hall from my parents and my door is so busted and broken without a doorknob and a huge gaping hole, im surprised no one has caught me yet. Although my grandmother walked in on me one time, she didnt see what i was doing though.


----------



## XThexXTank

My parents aint cool with me using drugs.  Theyll tolerate some drinking but thats it.  To them, weed is pure evil and if they knew 10% the shit ive done id probably give them a heart attack.

Anyway, earlier this summer i was smoking alot of spice (I swear that shit makes you retarded).  Now this stuff that i got, it was different.  Most potent spice ive ever tried.  The kind that after 3-4 gravity bongs will send you trippin into another world.  I mean ive had some fucked up trippy as thoughts.  Anyway i was home all day doing gb's every half our or so to get all trippy and im in the upstairs bathroom takin gb's and forgot its about time my dad gets home.

Man, im just standing there so fucked up off that shit door open bag on sink counter with the bottle everything.  My dad comes in downstairs, i hear the garage and everything but my brain just wasnt working you know the 'yo, yer fuckin dads home, clean this shit up spray some cologne and gtfo' message i usually get.  I just stood there in the doorway until he comes on up and i actually fuckin see him and than its just a smack to the face 'thats yer dad, you fucked up'.

I tried to hide it but nope he could smell it and everything took my spice and the gb cap.  I mean i tried telling him i got that shit at the gas station but he didnt care.  Hes like idc if it legal, if it gets you high than yer not doing it'.  He told my mom i was smoking weed 8( but fuck trynna explain to them what spice is.  Oh well shit happens.


----------



## Lucky#Infinity

First time I got caught, I was sitting in my room pleasantly stoned and my mom walks in, goes over to my desk, picks up my bowl (I thought she was asleep, so I wasn't being as superstealthy as I should have been) and says, "excuse me, what's this?"
I say, "sage" and she says, "you been smokin' da reefer?" and I just laugh and shake my head. She says, "why are you smoking sage? are you depressed?" to which I reply... well I don't know what the hell I said but she consulted a shrink and later told me that I'd better not be smoking in her house without "givin' up the goods" x] 

A few months later would prove that my mom is hilarious to smoke with in the initial stages, though everything after the first ten minutes or so make the rest of it almost regrettable. To make up for that though, whenever we go visiting I am now allowed to hear all of the family weed stories. Score


----------



## headshot101

Did just read the whole thread, don't let it die! 

No story from me, never got caught


----------



## C_Tripper

Znegative said:


> God damn, she actually wanted to watch you shoot heroin?? That's surreal. I think that would make me feel more uncomfortable than when my mom walked in on me halfway through a shot and started screaming...



My mum made me do it in front of her. Then she told me about when she was addicted to smack at the same age I was then.


----------



## Tryptamino

I got caught when I was 14 on the comedown of 3 E pills and 30mg adderall XR, and I had taken 60mg codeine/promethazine syrup, and 1mg xanax. I was so fucked up and I was hallucinating so much, and nodding out while standing up. First time I had ever caught a real nod, and I didn't know what I had experienced until a year later, when I shot dope for the first time. I went to a drug test the next day after getting caught and pissed totally clean.


----------



## iliketoast

"Hmm... do you smell...marijuana? It smells like marijuana in here..."


----------



## Toz

I got caught when I was 16 and ate a handfull of nitrazepam pills. I thought I was sober. Appearently I was not as I tried to use the remote for the tv to turn on my computer screen and asked my mom why shit wasn't working.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I love how I don't have to worry about this anymore... my mom no longer cares that I smoke weed.  She knows I do mdma and psychedelics...  she also knows I was doing heroin.  The last time I ever got caught by her was when she found a torn open plastic mini ziplock bag in my room.  She knew it was something a stamped bag was in, but I kept lying and telling her it was a nickel bag of weed.  She still didn't really believe me and threatened to call one of my friends she knows was giving me dope.  My mom's mind frame nowadays is she's going to kick peoples asses who are providing.  Which is so ironic because when I was getting my mom hydromorphones from the same person it was okay... but luckily she's off all opiates (sadly because she lost her health insurance).


----------



## Folley

^ haha yeah I'm kind of the same way, my parents basically know everything I do and as long as I keep it safe they don't bother me too much. Hell, they even give me weed when I'm out lol


----------



## opi8

When I was very young, I wasn't great at going to school. I'd usually go to a mates and smoke weed and shit. I'd often stay over on the weekend, he always had girls coming over and parties and shit which was right up my alley. 

Anyway, one day I was there for a week or something and having such a good time that I didn't even bother going to school to sign in, which I usually did each morning then just went back to my mates house. My mother, who is a good person at heart but has done some seriously terrible things even though her intentions were good. She called the cops and told them where I was thought to be staying, saying that I'd run away from home, which wasn't entirely true, but I was distancing myself from home for various reasons. 

So there we are, sitting around the TV in his room which was detached from the main part of the house which his parents lived in, and the cops knock on the door. We didn't know who it was, there was bongs and alcohol and other items that you don't really want cops to see when you're a kid, so mate opens the door and it's a couple of cops with my mother behind them. They ask if I've been staying there and that my mother is worried and shit, so I should go home with her. 

I ended up going home, then hitchhiking back in later that night after a big fight. Good times.

Edit: Forgot to mention, the half hour car ride on the way home was fucking terrible for someone as stoned as I was. After 5 minutes of silence, me completely freaked out and lost in my pot thoughts, she says "are you stoned opi8?", which I thought wasn't going to be noticed or spoken about. She smoked herself and probably knew that I smoked all the time, but we'd never talked about it. I was melting in the seat and irrational fear hit me like a train. That was a very awkward car trip.


----------



## ohshea

Znegative said:


> Yeah, my mom actually caught me shooting heroin, and let me keep the dope, which was kind of akward and killed the high, among making me feel overall really depressed that my mom had to see that. She also has given me money to buy methadone and xanax before, but those were in situations where I was waiting to get into a detox.



Ugh when i was desperate, dopesick and homeless at the point where maintaining my habitbwas a full time job basicallly, id call my mom and tell her i was stranded and needed a ride to so and sos house. 75% off the time shed say no, but the other 24% she dis say yes shed be driving me around town while i was on my phone asking every dealer i knew if they were good and i was so sick i was kicking her dash and screaming because i couldnt find dope. She dropped me off on the side of the road and i ended up scoring a trick that night but she left me with 20$. It was about 10 degrees with wind chill that night i remember. I sxored dope after my trick and used his credit cardon file att
he hotel we used for the date and never checked out. I told him i would in the AM and i was planning to until i found out they keep charging the card and dont need his permission, the gig was up tho after a week his card ran outnof $$.


I also remember calling her because it was break up season and the streets were pure water and slush and i was dopesick and homeless wandering around the city and my socks and shoes were wet as a sponge and she said no i cant help you any more. I called her a fucked up bitch and went to starbucks cos they had a little fireplace there and dried my stank shoes and socks and surprisingly they let me sleep there i need to reenergize after a major meth binge. 

Me and my ex used to shoot coke and dope in our condo while my mom was in the living room watching tv, trying her hardest to avoid looking at us. I walked all over her back then i was such a bratty dope fiend.

God i feel so bad for the crap i did. Before she knew how deep i was in she let me use her car since i still had a job, but i still had to pick her up from work and drive her to work. Pretty fuckin easy, considering the car was mine the rest of the day. But id stay up all night shooting coke and be all wired and poked up picling her up at her house 45 min late at 745am on no sleep, fiending for some dope to come down. She worked at the railroad and before id go pick her up id go park down by the RR tracks and shoot coke in the car then park in front of her office building. One time she was taking too long and i was hella noid trying to do a coke slam in front of her work building i ran inside and did it inside her works bathroom and she came in and knew what was up. Then another day after i had been shooting coke all day again, i picked her up from work and she needed to go to the bank, so i fixed up a quickie in bank parking lot and finally hit a vein right as she was walking out bank doors and peaking as she opened the door, i shot in the vein running by your ankle and thru the needle under the seat pretending to scratch my foot and off we were. Driving stick while coked out sucks, i spend the whole time w eyes on rearview mirror.


----------



## cj

Wow oshea those are good stories. Are you and your mom cool know?


----------



## JunkieDays

Back when I was a teen in highschool I rolled about 20 joints in my room, took 1 to go on a smoke walk, and hid the rest. 
Somehow it slipped my mind & I left 2 joints on my dresser which was later found by my mom when she went to go 'clean' my room after I had left the house. 
Anyways, I come back and of course she's brewing up a shitstorm about the joints. So, she breaks one open and points out that the " Little red hairs are dangerous & can kill you"
Lol. I replied "Uh, no mom. The red hairs indicate that it's gewd shit." 
A couple months later she took an ounce of bud and I ended up getting it back later on cause I flipped shit. 

Hmm. She found a few of my syringes before, but never caught me shooting up or doing dope.
I did the same shit as Oshea. Threw a fit in my moms car while in withdrawal, she ended up giving me $20 and also let me use the car. 
I used to grab the key fob for her car and walk up to her work. She always puts her purse in the trunk, so I used the fob to unlock the doors & hit the trunk release so I could get at her purse. 
I remember stealing my dads key to the car & walking up to my moms work so I could get the car and go score. She never knew about it either.
Of course I feel shitty about these things, but, what can I do.. it's in the past now.


----------



## PurpleKush1

First time i got caught it was my fault. In the early stoner days, i had smoked a good amount with some friends and sprayed the fuck outta myself with a parfum. I come back home, first thing my dad says is what were you smoking? aaaah nuthin. Yeah then why do you smeel like you dove into a pool of cologne...being stoned the only thing i could come up with ''i farted and i put on some parfum so it doesnt smell''. Lol. My dad just gave me the look ''i know you high'' and just shook his head. THe second time i got caught it was for real, go my weed,pipe,bong,papers. A month later i was free to smoke but never inside. COuntless i was smoking purp or sour d outside and he came out and never said a thing about it. My mother is another stoy though..She is very religous and to her drugs are an opening for the demons to go inside a person.

.,.. yeah..... so everytime i came back home high or ws high on the phone she didnt say anything, but when i dndt take anything ,,Iknow you been getting high''. Lol how she tells me i could never trick her with that yet sh never caught me in the act. Once she did, bombkay zanax and weed lol


----------



## ohshea

Crimson junk^yes we are like best friends. Time heals all, and once i wrangled in my addiction to coke and then meth and was solely a heroin user, it really mellowed me out and i stopped doing disturbing and hurtful things to her. It was the meth and coke that really twisted my mind. Eventually i left state and our relationship has improved by leaps and bounds, i really needed a change of state to clean up.

My mom has seen me at my worst and i was always honest with her about my addiction, more honest than i shouldve been sometimes. I remember her calling once and she was like what are you doing? And i said i had a tourniqet around my arm preparing to inject myself with a fat shot of ice . I dont know why i said it, just being obnoxious i guess. Maybe a cry for help haha.


But anyway, maintaining my own apartment for almost two years after being the typical homeless junkie, getting on methadone, buying myself a car (i sold a 2003 audi A6 she bought me as a grad gift for less than half of value for quick cash. You shouldnt sign contracts when dopesick) and buying myseld material things such as clothes which i never was capable of before. Id just steal from thrift atores, had restored her faith in me. It did take time, but going thru the lowest low of an addiction really makes you appreciate your fam more, and my moms all i got, its a different bond and the addiction def brought us closer.


----------



## SlimJim82

Well i wasn't exactly caught by my parents in the story I'm about to tell more I ran into their arms screaming for help.

I've always been quite wary of acid and its associates, I never really liked the thought of taking a drug where I'd have little or no control over myself. But one night I let my guard down and took an acid and it was one of the worst nights of my life.

I was out with my mates clubbing and having a great night but to cut a long story short there was no parties to go to but I knew my other mate who rarely leaves the house would be in so i phoned him and he told me to call up they were all taking acid and there was a tab or two left(this part of the story I can't remember I'm just going on what my mate told me). i came back to his house he gave me an acid, I took it. But he said he started to worry right away because every 5 mins I kept saying to him what are we doing? he kept saying you just took acid relax.

Well, when it started to hit me(from here I recount the story from my own memory) I tried to leave, my mate seeing that I was about to freak out tried to stop me(as all good mates do), but he said he felt sorry for me and so let me go. When I tried to ealk out the front door it just closed over and it looked as if I was in a cave, I went back inside the living room for a second or two and looked out into the hall and the door had reappeared so I ran for it. To this day I'll never know how I made it home Ok, I lived approx 1 mile from my mate. 

But when I did get home, i wished i didn't. I went into the bathroom and came out screaming to my mum that there was blood all over the bathroom, she told me to go to bed beliving i was just drunk. But when I got to bed I started to scream for help and apparently my sister came into my room and found me hiding under the bed with the blankets wrapped round me asking for help.

My parents and sister not having a clue what was going on phoned an ambulance and I was taking away to the hospital where things got worse again.

I guess due to my mode of transportation I thought I was dead, and spent 5 hours in hospital surrounded by all my sisters and parents asking them how did I die?

And saying that i didn't want to be left in this hospital as a ghost....I mean I completely freaked out.....and when I eventually started to calm down and realised I was still alive I never felt so small in my life....

The next day was one of the worst in my life as I tried to avoid everybody in my house and couldn't look anyone in the eye.....it was a pretty brutal way for my family to find out I did a trip....and it was and will always be the only trip I've ever done....never again would I touch that stuff and if i hadn't been so drunk that night I never would have touched it.....but anyways


----------



## crzydiamond

When I was 21 and home from college for the summer my dad found me in my room blue n not breathing from having OD'd on heroin...him n my sister had to give me CPR until the ambulance came. I came to with paramedics in my room, parents standing there...not the best way for your family to find out you're shooting up! 

And they r all straight, no drugs, I'm the black sheep so to speak ...

They knew I did coke as I got arrested at 19 for cocaine sales (beat the sales n pled to possession) but had no idea about the heroin or that I was IVing. 

They found all my rigs n threw them out, which sucked as this was when you couldn't walk in a pharmacy n buy them. So I went to my moms job ( she was a pharmacy tech), went to use the bathroom in the back, and promptly grabbed more out of their stock...

Looking back they probably wish they'd caught me smoking weed...


----------



## xstayfadedx

xstayfadedx said:


> I've posted in this thread more than once /:  I've been caught with weed, ecstasy, pills (even oxycontin)....  Just some stupid shit.  Anyways ever since my mom found pills in my room and then another time found an oxycontin (shit I was so high and gave it to her myself!!!  I was fucked up and thought my mom dropped a tylenol then I went to give it to her and she gave me a funny look.  The next day I walk into her room sober and she goes this wasn't a tylenol and I look at it like......  Oh shit, I'm fucked.)  So since she found all those pills she started taking all my prescriptions and handing them out to me.  One time I broke into her room with a magnet lol to get my prescription of lortab and she never noticed.  This was when I was using oxy's but I liked to have back up shit just cause or to maybe sell (I don't anymore).
> 
> Now I'm eighteen and my mother still keeps my scripts.  I'm about to kill her (not literally) but really?!  I'm not underage anymore but she still manages to get my scripts.  The doctors fax it and then she goes to rite aid and picks it up.  How the fuck is this even legal.  Especially because I'm eighteen now and I've never given permission for her to do that.  Even with my latest Ativan script.....  I don't get that shit.  Well I'm going to end that shit asap since I didn't even ever abuse my actual scripts.
> 
> Lol let's just hope she doesn't catch me with heroin.....  I mean if she finds pills oh well but if she finds a bag I have put away she'll go ape shit.  Oh well, not too long until I just move out.  I'm so tired of dealing with her crap.  I mean she has gotten better but I don't know how many times in the past I got the cops called on me.  I'm surprised I didn't leave yet...







xstayfadedx said:


> Lmao I really am having no luck lately....  Well I guess I'm not really trying to be secretive.  So anyways my friend and I were drinking on Sunday....  We drinked so much and were dancing around in my room...  Then making out on my bedroom floor and that's when my door starts to open!!!  I start pushing it shut because its my mom and I get up and she's like you guys are drinking.  I'm like no, we have an energy drink duh...  And man oh man was I wasted.  Lol....  My mom just ended up storming off and my friend went to the bathroom.  I snuck two more shots (the shot glass was not the average size but like two shot glasses kind of size).  Then she came back to my room and we ended up making out on my bed for another hour lol...only stopping to change the song.
> 
> She ended up then calling her mom to leave and we continue to makeout outside.  My mom knew I was drunk because she was blowing up my phone saying you're being too loud.  At that time I was yelling loudly at kids up the street telling them they were going to die (they were laying in the street).
> 
> So anyways my mom confronted me about my drinking and was like you smell like liquor but I still tried to deny it.  She said she could smell it throughout the house lol but I didn't really care since I was still drunk.  Well then the next day my friend came over and my mom confronted her and me and I was like oh shit....  She was flipping out but then I started yelling at her and made her cry which was really mean...  Then I went in my room with my friend and she had a bottle in her bag so we started to drink again haha...
> 
> Wow, I'm failing at not getting caught but I don't really care.  My mom only really knows about my drinking.  She's worried about that...  Lol if only she knew I was using heroin and other shit.  Well she doesn't and I want it to remain that way.  So maybe getting caught drinking makes being sneakier about other things easier, if that makes sense.





xstayfadedx said:


> Please try  you will probably fail at it though.  Blah, I hate being 18 but you still have your parents treating you as if you're a minor and can't make choices on your own.  I have a job, I'm going to college in the fall (should of been in it already but huge thing happened)...and I should be moving out in september   lol I'm the one who pays all the bills at the moment too.  I have the right to drink I mean if it was any other country it would be legal (not all but almost).  I also use drugs which I don't think is that bad if I'm managing to keep a pretty stable life besides for almost getting shot....  Busting out people's windows lmao but my mom doesn't have to know about that



Wow pretty sad.
I was super fucked up at this time and it only got worse 
Well, it was good to re-read this.  I'll be 20 in september... going on four months clean from heroin... and no longer getting into trouble.  I remember coming home crying after I got the gun pulled out on me.  I'm still paying for rent and no longer in transitional... but oh well.  I have to help out my mom especially after all the shit I have put her through.


----------



## drug_mentor

^ Congrats on the 4 months clean from heroin!


----------



## TweakFace

Well it wasn't my parents that found the actual drugs but they found out soon after anyways...

I was 16 years old and I was very naive. I started smoking crack when I was 15 then was slamming heroin by 16 which became my DOC and only drug I did, nothing else but that and cigarettes (alcohol occasionally.) I was at a friends house one day, and I had been going there for years, we were really good friends and my parents were friends with his parents. All was good. Well at the time when I went over that night (I was supposedly sleeping over and both our parents knew) I was carrying with me a spoon, lighter, cigarettes, syringe, cotton balls stuffed in a small zip lock, a small baggie of weed, and heroin, I forget how much but enough to last me that week. I had it all in my front sweatshirt pocket. 

My friends Mom. Oh I should also mention she was smoking hot  she made us some kind of chicken dinner and apparently as she was clearing the table off for us in the other room she moved my sweatshirt onto the chair and everything fell out. We heard her say something, yelling or whatever, so we went out to check if anything was wrong and we walked into the kitchen where she was standing there, arms crossed with all my shit laid out there. The syringe next to the bag of heroin, next to the lighter, etc... She goes " I hope this isn't your guys drugs and I hope to God you two aren't shooting drugs into your veins" The way she said it made me feel sick to my stomach, I remember that much. I lied to her saying how sorry I was for bringing it into her home and that I was holding it for a friend who was in trouble with police so that's why I had it. She didn't buy it.

Needless to say, she called my parents up that night when I thought I was in the clear. The next day I pretty much was "forced" to take a drug test. Failed for heroin, was in detox and rehab a week later. I'll never forget that look on my friends mom's eyes though when we walked into the kitchen...


----------



## xstayfadedx

drug_mentor said:


> ^ Congrats on the 4 months clean from heroin!


Not four months yet, but soon!  Anyways thank you.  It really does feel great.


----------



## CokeBloke

I can honestly say, I never got caught


----------



## Folley

Well, I don't get caught anymore because my parents have pretty much already accepted I'm a polydrug user and they can't do anything to stop it.


It's formed a lot more trust between us though, I won't lie to them if they come out and ask me.... but they don't really ask me anything anymore, lol.


----------



## ricardo08

When I was like 16. Got all my buddies round for a night on some old pills, great time. Dad comes home when people are crawling up the stairs and hugging the dog, rolling around on the carpet. Looks me straight in the eyes and laughs. He knew, he was cool. Those were good times.


----------



## PurpleKush1

I smoked for the first time at 11. Didnt start smoking seriously until i was around 14-15....Got caught for the first time at 16 in the summer. My dad found a quarter of medical JacK Herrer,pipes, a bong, rolling papers, a couple of E pills, cigs, and an empty K vial lol. All this because of my ignorant ass Grand parents who found an empty baggie with the weed sign on it. Fucking rats. Funny thing is when i came back from Europe a few weeks later i blazed one up with my dad. He was mad pissed off at the begining and made me stay at home and shit. When i came back we had some tequila and and we smoked the weed he took from me. His words ''this shit too strong no wonder youre a dumbass'' lool. According to him if i did good and school and avoided trouble it was ok.

3 and a half months later i was expelled from school from suspected drug use (meth and mdma and weed). He was way more pissed off this time. He took away all my shit and basically i had my ipod and thats it for entertaining myself. The drug tests i took tested positive for weed,meth and mdma. The day i got expeleed i ate the 4 speed pills and an E tab that i had left all at once. That was the most dysphoric car ride ever. All this horse shit led me to be placed in custody to my grand father. Wont go into the details. He didnt really care about my drug use. I showed him the joints i rolled and he commented on which one was better rolled haha. I turned his place into a drug house basically. 

We were smoking joints outside at all hours of the day and nite and i was indulging in mass quantities of stims. I dont even understand how he put up with me. The LE thought i was dealing, because of FOUR anoynmous calls by the dickhead neighbors. This led to me becoming even more paranoid in my coke and meth fueled frenzy. I stashed all my drugs in a coffee container wrapped in a shitload of plastic bags and plastic. Everytime i went for a line or a joint i undid the whole shit. I spent my day playing with plastic. I rolled my joints between the toilet and the sink under a blanket. Eventually i went to a DPG meeting (DPG is the bullshit organisation my country who ''takes care'' of people under 18 with ''problems'') and they brought in the cops and took me to a juvenile detention facilty because i was ''a danger to myself'' and psychotic. Assholes. Long story short my dad helped me get out of there to a less crazy and strict and facility. Id visit him on weekends. 

He caught me smoking again, he just said smoke it outside, As long as you dont do more chems and dont act like an idiot pothead i dont care. Basically not raiding the fridge every day lol. Hed come when i was smoking strong shit like sour D and Purple Kush  and be like take the trash bag to the bin and not say shit about the weed. Fast forward to the summer, now im 17, on adderal, weed and nasty ass seroquel everyday. I had the brilliant idea to mix half a 26 oz bottle of vodka with 200mgs of seroquel and a couple of blunts.

I was hungry and went to see him and was like ''can we go to the market tomorow for food'' and it came out more like ''arghblablalbkdjskjds''. He thought i was on some chemical again and threw me out so i lived most of the summer at the ''foyer'' basically a house with 9 other people my age under thecare of dear DPG. It was rpetty cool there. 

Since then he saw me high a million times but would just express his feelings on how ''its making me dumb'' but whitout trying to be controlling. My mother doesnt accept it as much as he does but never really ''cracked down'' on me. Its funny because from 2012 to early 2013 when i was living in another country either with her or a friend, id come home baked and drunk pretty much everyday and she didnt know for sure everytime. THe only time she really caught me red handed was when i came back after poping xanax,drinking gin and smoking all day. Apparently i looked like a zombie. And eating all the cake she made for the guests didnt help. But number of times iv come to visit after a rought night on coke and/or amps and she was clueless, despite the fact that my lower lip was all bloody and swollen and that i was pale like death. 

I think they finally just accepted that as much as they try to change the more i will do the opposite. Still it took until i was 19 to completly have a hitus of the ''drugs are bad'' comment by them.


----------



## aibreann

This was 10 years ago. And I was not caught. Neither my parents were involved.
My sister who is 5 years younger then my found  my stash.
I had a dozen of mdma capsules. It was around Christmas. I supplied myself for holidays.
Wanted to have fun for New Years Eve.

Sister: I found these capsules. What are they?
Me: Antibiotics. I'm sick.
Sister: No, they aren't

At least she didn't told our parents anything.
But later I found she took one of my capsules.


----------



## hangyourhead

Fuck, I don't even know how many x's my parents have caught me nodded out (with needles/points/rigs left out to be seen for the whole household) alongside the cookers, cottons, belt/tourniquet ect. maybe some diazepam tabs or xanax bars... One of the first times this occurred: My mom found like 20 rigs in a Crown Royal bag, ya know the purple ones with the strings, and starting punching me in the fucking face! Although, understandable... she was helping me pay for this fucking ridiculous Suboxone ORT Doc. 

If not that it's been slurring my words, unknowingly, on mammoth-doses of benzos while falling asleep out at dinner with family haha. 

As well as sedatives, I tend to get caught acting robotic or abosolutely retarded on Ketamine or MXE. IV Arylcyclohexylamines are a godsend to me, but when I'm holing *either K or M* I can't fucking talk to sober people that aren't aware of dissociatives. They just assume it's heroin, some downer, or PCP! haha


----------



## Mysterie

since i was 17 ive prbly lost 3 grinders, 100$ weed, 3 bowls, maybe a bong all to my parents, so  they kno i smoke da herb

ive been caught passed out in the bath on a hole dose of MXE (that was fucking stupid DONT TAKE BATHS ON CNS DEPRESSANTS)


----------



## dopemegently

My dad comes in to put a new chair in my room (ages ago; was 19 then). Notices the drawers are open on my bedside table, goes to check, sees they're all jam-packed with bloody 2ml syringes (wide-guage needles).

Fucking horrible scene; absolute low point. Cue: rage, major drama, full-scale intervention. Not good.


----------



## tentram

this isnt about me getting caught out by dad, rather me catching him out just now.  fuckin get this...

i had to repay dad 600mg of morphine for 600mg of tramadol id borrowed from him this past week - he got a damn great deal, i know, with some valium thrown on top.  and hes taken a liking to it considering he got pretty messed up from 200mg xr with 20mg valium.  he hasnt been this pain free nor euphoric for years he says.  now hes asking whether its safe enough for him to chew 200mg to get proper high, without worry of overdose.

so i said, yeah, you should be right, maybe just chew one to be on the safe side.  against my advice he just chewed up 200mg then admitted he had only just taken the other two he HAD left about 15mins ago.  just great, this will be interesting in seeing how this pans out.  im not going to lie, i am feeling a little nervous   going to keep a close eye on him, hide my valium, though i did hand him a last 10mg dose and just keep feeding him coffee in an attempt to keep him awake and alert as possible.  i really dont want to have to call 000 on the premise of my father overdosing.  not on a beautiful day like today!

sly old bastard!  but he deserves a decent high seeing as he hits 57 in a few weeks and dont think hes touched any other opioids since overdosing on heroin in his 20's; not including the pethidine in the 90s for his degenerative disc disease and tramadol beyond that which hes currently on.  hes otherwise just a retired man on his pension that loves his weed and will hit a few bumps of coke here n there throughout the year when one of our mates hooks up with an 8ball or couple grams.  hes been my source of most the coke ive used at no price, having only paid/put in 2-3 times over the last 3 years or so.

i'm gonna give him one of my "care packages" for his birthday and hopefully take him for a road trip to the town we lived in before moving back to our home town in '99.

i could just line up a 1/2g meth for the sake of keeping him awake, experiencing a poor mans speedball 100mg for him, 400mg Iv for me spread into 2 separate shots over the day.

anyone experienced anything like this at all, in the slightest?

god damn ima bad enabler.


----------



## .:Holy::Toast:.

Well I was living on my own during this time and selling MDMA, and I lived in a small town so word gets out fast.
Needless to say my rents heard and broke into my place and stole the rest of my shit and flushed it.
That was a fun experience having to explain that might I add


----------



## Tryptamino

tentram said:


> anyone experienced anything like this at all, in the slightest?
> 
> god damn ima bad enabler.



my mom is the only family member who engages in drug use with me. mostly just pot and alcohol, but one time, she took "a sugary orange pill" and a "smallish blue pill" from my stash without telling me and was throwing up all day, as she had taken 30mg roxicodone and 30mg adderall with no tolerance  to either. 'Twas sketch, i tell ya.


----------



## tentram

ha, damn, man,  i bet she learnt not to go taking anymore random pills from you without asking beforehand now! :D

turned out dad was fine.  he had himself a lovely time cecked in at noddingham palace.  he was asking for another morphine pill yesterday.  ah, nah, dad.  haha.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

I've been caught by the parents before with a few ounces of weed, actually - I explained it off somehow, just doesn't ask me how, it was a few years ago - I pulled a ton of explanations out of my ass, my parents were/are very naive, it was very, very weird, and I got out of it. I'd talk about this experience more but there's a ton of extra baggage that I don't want to go into. 

I also once just dropped my weed pipe in front of my mom's fucking eyes accidentally - I was just tying my shoes, sitting in an awkward position on the ground, had my pipe stuffed in my right pocket, and it just fell on to the floor right fucking there, as in, right in front of her - it was a very surreal moment. But she didn't know what it was, and I just pocketed my pipe and went on, I think I said it was for a friend or something, once again, somehow I played it off. 

Well, those are the two main experiences I've had - I've also been definitively caught in a drug test once, but, amazingly, that's really the only time I've been called out on it. And yes, I had to rebuild trust with my parents for at least a year, plus, afterwards, and it sucked. Things are fine now, because I lie to them all the time, which I don't feel good about, but hey, I do just smoke weed now and then, I don't even drink.


----------



## JunkieDays

How old are ya, brother?


----------



## manboychef

I want more stories!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Had my mum walk in on me trying to get a hit during the middle of an IV(smack/ketamine) session when my veins were failing, absolute bloodbath all over me and the bed from where I've been trying and failing to get off.

Pretty fucked up.


----------



## ToastedAlmonds

Hm.  So much to tell.  
Yeah, this got really long and involves a lot more than just being caught by my parents.  After writing it all down though, I realize how chill my parents were about all my drug stuff.  I don't think I was ever grounded, I just had to spend a lot of time in therapy and a lot of time feeling guilty about how worried I made my parents.
Anyway, here's my story:

So, when I was in high school (age 17-18) I got transferred out of district to a therapeutic day school for "emotionally fragile children"  Yeah, real fucking special, huh?  I never had done drugs before going to that school, but because the population was made up of teenagers that were depressed, self-injured, drank and did drugs, and refused to go to school- I was basically surrounded and figured why the hell not.  That's when I started to get into weed, DXM, and various other pills (mostly benzos) that I was able to get off the other students there.  
I went through almost all of my senior year getting high with all of the teachers, administrators, and therapeutic staff at my school knowing- without anything ever getting back to my parents.  Towards the end of the school year, I was making nightly runs to the local drug store to pick up a bottle of zicam max at least 3-4 times a week.  I had a lot of great trips and somehow never got caught.  Well.... until.... a few days after graduation- I was due to be admitted to a residential eating disorder program and decided I would go out with a bang.  My mom had gone somewhere for the weekend and would be back on Monday to drive me to the facility, so I was home alone with my dad working late.  Perfect opportunity to have an amazing trip... I bought 2 bottles of zicam max and a bottle or two or cough gels and down them all in an attempt to reach the 4th plateau, I took maybe 1200-1500mg DXM and would've been fine had I not decided to take a call from my mom just as I was peaking and starting to trip hardcore.  Within a 2 minute phone call, just as I was about to say goodbye and hang-up, I passed out and my mom knew something was up.  Cue the police breaking into my house and taking me to the hospital unconscious.... waking up with the doctors standing over me asking what I've taken and me slowly getting out D....X.....M.... and them having no idea what it was.  (This was circa 2005, before the cough syrup trend really hit)
That was when my mom finally found out that I did DXM and the empty robo bottle that she had found in my room a month or two earlier wasn't my friends as I had claimed.  But, I didn't get a talk, no punishment, just a lot of worry- but I guess since I was going into residential that Monday anyway, my parents figured that they'd straighten me out there.  Haha, that didn't happen though.

Somewhere in my DXM career in the time period that I wasn't driving, I used to get my dad to drive me to the local bookstore to "read for a few hours".  The real reason I went so often was because there was a drug store next door.  This worked a few times, until one day I was standing in line with a few bottles of cough gels and guess who gets in line behind me- my fucking dad.  He didn't see me at first, so I just paid and high-tailed it out of there, but as I was going through the exit, my dad spots me and then the shit hit the fan.  
I managed to throw out my stash before my dad got out of the store, but because I wouldn't tell him what I had bought- a screaming match ensued right there outside the store on the sidewalk.  Eventually, he took me home and I thought I was in the clear because I never told him what I bought.  However, he went back to the store and found my bag in the garbage and brought it home for my mom to see.  Ughhhhh.  I think at that point my parents already knew I did DXM but thought I had stopped.  
I didn't really get in trouble, just my parents lost a lot of trust in me.

I started college the following Fall and had a few close calls with security when I was high on Ambien or Klonopin plus alcohol, I think they were called on me twice because people thought that I had attempted suicide- when in reality, I was just high as hell and blacked out.  I never got a citation for either of the calls and continued enjoying myself- smoking copious amounts of weed, doing DXM, drinking etc.  Oh and a failed attempt at mushrooms.  Again, never caught.... UNTIL I had to leave college mid-semester because of my eating disorder and my bitch suitemates told the RA that I was doing GHB (wtf? I think they confused DXM with GHB) and then when the same suitemates were packing up my stuff, they must've been snooping because they found my brand new glass pipe and stash of weed which they also handed over to the RA.  What kills me is that I saved 2 of my suitemates from alcohol poisoning and citations/drug counseling and always had their backs- but they snitched on me for god knows why.
When I had to go up to the college to talk to the board of who knows what to gain re-entrance to the college, that's when they brought out pictures of my pipe and weed.... in front of my parents.  My parents are pretty cool with smoking so it wasn't a huge deal- they were more mad at my suitemates for going through my stuff and ratting me out.

The next semester, I took time off to work and get my shit together.  I ended up meeting up with a bunch of guys from the area who I knew were into DXM and I later found out were into heroin as well.  I had a great time, working a great job doing something I loved that gave great pay and even better tips- and by night, I would go hang out with my new group to get high in random apartments.  Eventually, I agreed to try heroin and fell in love.  This was all good and dandy until we got some fentanyl-laced heroin one night that I overdosed on.  I had taken a week off of h and maybe my tolerance was really down or maybe it was just really strong stuff, but I went from feeling really damn good to waking up in the hospital with an IV coming out of my neck.  At the hospital, they couldn't find anything in my urine tox screen, but I think my friends had already told them it was h.  When my parents came, I told them I had smoked some bad weed and they bought it- until a bitch nurse overheard and told me to tell them the truth.  
So that was the night my parents found out about my heroin experimentation.  They really weren't mad, just worried.  And they kept letting me hang out with that group of friends for some reason.

Maybe a month later, after a day at the beach taking DXM, Klonopin, and doing some heroin I was home all comfy in my bed when one of the guys calls me to say that he left his cell in my car and I need to drive back to give it to him.  I thought I was pretty much sober, so I went for it- but I obviously wasn't as sober as I thought because not only did I get lost in the 5 minute drive, but I never actually made it to the guy's house to give him his cell and on the way back to my house- 2 blocks away!!!- I nodded out behind the wheel and slammed into a parked car.  Luckily it was 2-3am and no one was hurt, but of course the police came.  I should've kept my bags of h hidden in my wallet, but in panic I tried to throw them.  At first, the police believed that I had just gotten dizzy and passed out behind the wheel and were ready to let me go, but then one of the cops comes walking over with the bags of h and tells me that someone saw me throw them (now I know he was most likely lying about having an eye witness) and I fessed up to them being mine.  So instead of just a trip to the hospital, I was handcuffed and got a trip to the hospital for blood testing because of a suspected DUI.  (Later turns out that somehow all my bloodwork came back clean and they dropped the DUI all together)  However, I was still given a drug posession and paraphenila charge and a DUI charge that night.... and to my surprise, I got featured in the police blotter in my town's newspaper a few days later.  Walking into work the day after the blotter came out- I was called into my boss' office and shown the story and fired right then and there.  Oops.
Again, my parents weren't really angry- it was awkward at first, more because I was embarassed, but they took it really well.  I paid my fines, did the court thing and now my parents are helping me get it expunged.  Oh, and to this day- because my tox screen came back clean, my parents think that I had a seizure behind the wheel and that's what made me crash.  (In later years, I developed a seizure disorder)  Whatever they want to believe, I guess!

After the car crashing incident, I was deeply suicidal and convinced my friend to let me take home 3 bags with the intention of overdosing.  It worked, but my dad found me the following morning barely breathing and completely blue.  Cue waking up in an ambulance after a shot of narcan.  Oh, and getting served drug possession charges by the police while still in the ICU a few days later.  My dad had agreed to let the police search my room and they found 2 empty bags and the third bag with a little left.  It still baffles me that the police in my town would be desperate enough to meet their quota to actually charge someone because of their suicide attempt.
Again, parents were more worried than anything.  Still no reprecussions.  But that was the last time I did h.

Blahblahblah a lot of time went past, involving abusing my prescription adderall/dexedrine/klonopin/ativan/ambien and eventually after getting in with a pain management doctor, abusing my prescription opana/oxycodone/fentanyl patches.  I never once got caught, except by my brother a few times when he would tell me that there was blue on my nose (from snorting the oxy)- but my brother is into drugs and is cool with that stuff, so it was no big deal.  2 years after starting the opiates though, I became psychotic and thought everyone could read my thoughts and that I was on a reality TV show.  (This was last summer)  So, finally at my pain management appointment- I told the dr that I was abusing my pain meds (the voices told me that he already knew and I believed them lol) and he took me off the oxy, but left me on the patch.  Oh, did I mention that my mom was sitting in on my appointment?  That was the first time she had any inkling that I was misusing my prescriptions.  
Oddly, she told me how proud she was of me for coming clean and wasn't mad at all that I had been abusing the meds.

It gets worse.  A few weeks later, at my psychiatrist appointment (same delusions) I came clean and told him that I was abusing my dexedrine.  He promptly pulled me off of it and he lost a lot of trust in me.  Too bad his license was suspended a few months later and the other dr in the practice had no problem giving me back my dexedrine and other fun meds.  lol

Somewhere in that time frame, I was admitted to a psych hospital for the voices and as part of my discharge plan, I agreed to go into a psych partial program.  A week or 2 into the program, I was re-admitted to the psych unit (still on the fentanyl patch) and was convinced the fentanyl was placebo and asked the dr if I could detox from it.  So I went through a week+ of detox hell and going on 6 months of PAWS for nothing basically.  If not for the voices, I could have gone on with a near unlimited supply of opiates, stimulants, benzos, and muscle relaxants for who knows how long.  Fucking psychosis.  

I guess the last few incidents didn't really involve getting caught, more involved my being psychotic and stupidly telling the truth to the wrong people.


----------



## JunkieDays

All that for a little cheap dxm thrill..

jesus christ.. if I got caught with DXM, I'd be embarrassed.


----------



## ohshea

JunkieDays said:


> All that for a little cheap dxm thrill..
> 
> jesus christ.. if I got caught with DXM, I'd be embarrassed.



HaHa seriously thats what I was thinking, DXM sucks.

That post is WAY TOO LONG.


----------



## ToastedAlmonds

One word.
Dextroamphetamine.


----------



## Seyer

ToastedAlmonds said:


> the other dr in the practice had no problem giving me back my dexedrine


*Obviously*


----------



## SirTophamHat

my mom found an envelope with 2C-T-7 in it once, THANK GOD it wasn't labelled or she would have googled that shit

she also walked in to a quarter pound of weed sitting on my desk once.  she was so fucking pissed lol


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lol I don't have to worry about my mom anymore... she knows everything and so this is about my friend's dad.  I was over his house and we got so thrashed... I just remember walking up stairs and thought I went up the other ones too.  Then the next thing I know I hear his dad wake up... I walk into a bright room (my friends bedroom) and his dad came in.  The light was on and all I did was have my back to the wall and looked straight ahead as his dad questioned me.  I didn't even respond and "played possum" even though the light was on.  He called us dope heads and then left the room.

Lol I had passed out on the stairs and threw up... and I guess I fell when it happened and his dad woke up.  This was last month... was just bad.  And he caught us again on new years day.... we were trying to clean up the house before he came home and I was like dude we lost one of the shot glasses!  Well when we woke up in the morning my friend's dad found it on the stairs... lol he doesn't like his son drinking (even though he's 24 >.>)  but especially not hard liquor.  So we lied and said we just had wine... he's like shots of wine.... and I was like yes, we were being stupid and he believed us.  Ahhhhh.  

Good times... his dad likes me though now but I just got sneakier.. and I'm like I never brought alcohol in your house... I'm not even old enough to buy it.  Whatever... his dad is a drunk douchebag himself.


----------



## 20s50s100s

Back when I was 12 mom found weed in my room both dad and Mom freak out and act like its so bad, now I'm 17 been caught at least 10 times since, after u get caught a lot it means less everytime!


----------



## Neezer

I'm not trying to be an asshole with this post, but it's probably going to come across that way...

20s50s, man... you live with your parents, respect them/their rules. If you want to smoke, do it outside or something or go to a buddies house. I know it's just weed, but still. If they ask you not to bring it into their house & not to use it, don't. They're providing everything for you man. The least you could do is respect their wishes on where you use and keep your drugs. Like I said though bro, I'm not trying to be an asshole.. I'm just saying.

Edit: Or hide your shit better.

/rant.

OT:

I got caught jacking my dads fent patches that were expired. My mom let me keep them though, lol.


----------



## 20s50s100s

I understand that and I never smoke inside the house but it's so hard not to bring it in because I like to buy quarters and up and I'm
Not smoking that at 1 time you know? But I get your whole concept!


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

I had just got a new 150$ Bong and dope bowl for it and carried it out side to my homies truck to show it to him.
I tucked it under my shirt like that was effective at all lol but right as im walking out my mother pulls up from work see it sticking out the bottom, it was like 20" tall and rips me a new one so I hurry off to dudes truck and hop in. 
Then when I Come in she's all over me and pissed! I just told her it was his.
any who she's alot more understanding about these things now and downs mind all that much that I toke and have a couple pieces.
my older bro actually broke this bong late last year right in front of me. Boy was I sad.

Another time way more fucked up and not my fault at all
Me and older bro go to edc Vegas and when we get back his gf had moved out and told our mom all about how we take mdma and have test kits and shit.
she was pissrd and disowned us for a little while. Things are better nowm


----------



## subutex_junkie

My parents both were fairly cool about weed, my dad actually once smoked a bowl with me in an attempt to "bond" with me somehow. I do feel bad for my mom, she's seen me smoke weed many, many times, shoot heroin once, shoot bupe several times, smoke crack once, shoot morphine or oxycodone pills a few times and she saw me do a CWE on pills twice. I hate having my mom see me use drugs, even weed and she doesn't care about weed, she doesn't like that I'm on drugs though and I don't want to throw it in her face, I do my best to hide it when she's around.


----------



## Nicholai

I guess the worst was a few years ago on thanksgiving when my fucking heroin dealer wouldn't get his shit in order and called my grandma's house about six times in the middle of dinner when I was trying to score.  My uncle who is a cop and some other people totally busted me.  Fucking sucked.

Aside from that, whatever.  I've smoked crack with my mom, and meth with my dad.  Drug family values. Heh.


----------



## plmar

dopemegently said:


> My dad comes in to put a new chair in my room (ages ago; was 19 then). Notices the drawers are open on my bedside table, goes to check, sees they're all jam-packed with bloody 2ml syringes (wide-guage needles).
> 
> Fucking horrible scene; absolute low point. Cue: rage, major drama, full-scale intervention. Not good.



Fuck, just visualising that is painful.


----------



## Kentuckystoner4145

The last time I got caught was last summer. I came home at like 10-11 one night after playing basketball and toking all day at an elementary school. I was so stoned that I forgot to put eye drops in. My eyes were worse than blood shot so my mom looked at me and immediately could tell I was high. I was only 17 at the time and my mom forced me to take a drug test. Needless to say that I failed and my keys were taken and I was grounded for a month. I finally toked up again around 3 months later and continued to do so on and off until last December. I left to go to a friends house one day and I told my mom I was going to my gf's house. At my friends house we smoked a fat blunt and a few hours after that I got a call from my mom telling me to come home immediately because she texted my gf and asked her if I was with her. I put eye drops in and got some piss from my clean friend and put it in a condom and tied it around my ball sack before I left. Came home and was asked to take a drug test so I did and passed without a problem. %)


----------



## Kentuckystoner4145

The first time I got caught was when I was 16. My parents are very strict. I have only stayed over at a friends house a few times my entire life. I live in the bible belt of KY so both of my parents grown up hearing how terrible weed is and have been badly brain washed by all of the media. They call it the devil and a gateway drug. They tell me how it will ruin my life and kill my brain cells and make me stupid. If only they knew the legitimate facts about it...Anyways, I toked up in my bathroom at night while everyone was asleep 3-4 times a week with 3 of my friends. We toked up all summer without even coming close to getting caught. The last few days of that summer one of my friends was over and he was on my moms laptop talking to someone about getting some smoke and he had to leave randomly and just closed the laptop. My mom came home that night and logged onto her laptop and found that his Facebook was signed in. She's a huge bitch so she went through all of his messages and found the messages talking about weed, She came to my room crying and yelled at me for over an hour. She told my dad about it when he got home so he came to my room and done the same. I was grounded for like half a year and had no privileges at all. Life was shitty after I was caught. My parents doesn't trust me at all to this day. Everyone in my family looks at me different and treats me different. It was by far one of the worst experiences of my life.


----------



## mindseye888

Mum didn't know I smoked pot until she found close to 2oz of buds and about 4oz of leaf from my first stealth bush grow, I was 15.
She got pissed off to a never before seen level...wasn't a nice experience.
The only upside was the weed wasn't wasted, she gave it to one of her mates, who I met a few months later, she pulled me aside and said that shit was really good lol.
The real downside was it was just dried out when she found it and I'd only smoked 2-3 grams.


----------



## Kentuckystoner4145

*Stories about having strict parents that caught you smoking weed*

Share your stories. 
How did they react?
What was your punishment?
How was life after being caught?

First off, I live in the bible belt of KY. My parents have grown up hearing how marijuana is the devil. They've been completely brain washed by the media. Neither of my parents have ever smoked or been around it that I know of. They believe everything they have heard about it. It's ridiculous. I have laughed at some of the things that have tried telling me about it. They believe that it's a gateway drug, it will kill my brain cells, I will over dose from smoking too much, and it will just completely ruin my life. I've been caught smoking marijuana 2 times. Not once have I thought "hey, I think I'm going to try some meth or snort some pills" when I smoked weed. The first time was when I was 16. Both of my parents freaked out and grounded me for like have a year with zero privileges. They bought home drug tests and told me I was going to be randomly drug tested until I moved out of their house. I didn't smoke again until 6 months later. Since they didn't drug test me at all, I figured it was time to start back. I got away with smoking for another 6 months until I was caught again. I was 17 and they grounded me and took my keys away for 2 months. Life was pretty shitty and has been ever since. I'm almost 19 now. The last time I smoked was at a friends house. I came home that night and my mom looked at me and told me I was high because my face was pale. Which was definitely bullshit, but my mom tried forcing me to take a drug test. I refused and told her I didn't have to because I was 18. They tried taking my keys away, but I got them back the next day because I had to drive to class that night. I have been sober for over a month now. I figured it wasn't worth the hassle and fighting or to go out of my way to smoke.It's still pretty hard to get any money from them and they don't trust me at all. They're both very strict about everything I do. I have to argue and fight with them every time I want to stay over at a friends house. Every time I leave my house to go somewhere they give me a long lecture about how drugs will ruin my life. To be honest, if it wasn't for them my life would so much better. They have made my life a living hell. I'm miserable living here with them. The best day of my life will be the day I move out and get a place on my own. I have been a B average student my entire life. Even when I was smoking marijuana I made good grades. I wish they knew the legitimate facts about it and actually done some research before punishing me the way they did. I would love to print off a list of facts about it to prove them wrong about everything they say, but I am honestly afraid they would kick my ass and punish me even more if I tried to present them facts about it or told them how much I love weed and enjoy smoking it. Anyone been in this situation before? If so, have any tips for me?


----------



## Brendles

I've been caught with pot plenty of times, and to this DAY (I'm 23, been smoking since 18) my mother can't differentiate the smell of marijuana and cigarettes.  I've been casually lying to her about the different scents.  Sometimes I'd smell like cigs and tell her that my friends had been smoking pot around me, other times I'd be ripped and say, 'uhh i had a cig, oh sorry.'   

She's basically backwards on the two of them.    I've been interventioned and sent to rehab for LSD,  not like they can force you to go, but if you're dependent they can pretty much make you.  

The best was kind of recently though.  I had been cleaning sass with some friends and doing it at my house, and leftover in the back corner of my closet i had one of those big glass bowls with the tupperware lids filled with Epsom Salt melted into these big shards, and then a large sealable glass jar with shards in it and some acetone at the bottom (and probably a bunch of other shit) and she found both of those and googled the ingredients, came out asking if I was cleaning coke and meth, told her I used it to clean bowls, made up a big elaborate story on the spot complete with dates, times, and locations.   Also she found about 300g of piracitam still in the jar, flat out told her what it was.   

not even slightly in trouble.


----------



## Lucas23

These stories are amazing. Love 'em.

My mom used to find my bowl in my pants pocket when she did the laundry. Countless times this happened. I'd come down for breakfast and there it would be sitting on the dining room table.

She'd get a serious look on her face, "just tell me you're not smoking crack with this."


----------



## thujone

I hear ya.  TBH I think you should just give up on pot for a while and grind hard to get your own place and be financially independent.  Once you've got that going and can hold a stable job, you can do whatever you want and your parents will realize they can't discipline you like they used to without alienating you altogether.


----------



## FromHereToEternity

Dont be a little shit. Your parents are just worried and trying to protect you. They might be ignorant but their intentions are good. You need to show maturity and responsibility, handling your shit right and being on top of things. And then you can talk to them like an adult and propose to explain how you feel about it, scientific facts and so on. Ask them honestly what they know, if they have or have ever had any friends who smoked and discuss their feelings about it. Say you have friends or know people whose relationships with their parents turned really bad because of issues like this and that you would hate to distance yourself from them. That they both know you will move out eventually and that you want to maintain a positive relationship. You can do whatever you want in the future when you're away and they can't really stop you, so the least they can do is agree to sit down with you and research about it, talk to doctors and people who have experience in the area.

If you are worried about the approach, just come to the parent that is most receptive to it, or at least who you have an easier time dealing with, and say that since you are responsible, have good grades and are trying hard to do everything right you feel you deserve a little bit of their time to talk about this. Say you will respect their conclusions and opinions no matter what, but it would mean a lot to you if they would at least listen to it and talk to professionals who understand more about drugs. You can say that you respect their views but you feel it would be hard to communicate directly since they as parents are trying to protect you and do what they believe is best for you, and you have your own interests which are different, so you would both benefit greatly from having a professional or an outside party who they respect intermediating the situation. It's best to talk to the good cop individually and let them work on the bad cop in private later on.

Make sure they understand how good this move on your part is because honestly 99% of young guys would just ignore their parents and keep doing it behind their backs. But since you respect them too much you would never do that and want to have an honest heart to heart talk about it. If they are really being super difficult make sure they know you are not trying to get them to agree to your drug use by any means, but that you feel everyone can only benefit from more information on the subject even if their ultimate stance doesn't change. Even if they still feel the same way in the end, by understanding better what the drug actually does and doesn't, how long the effects last, the different means of consumption and so forth they will be in a better position to deal with it in the future anyhow.

Now since they are bible thumpers this will in all likelihood not change their minds, but if you can through to them that it is not as serious an issue as they imagine it to be, and that you have a responsbile harm-reduction approach to it (you wouldn't smoke anything that is adulterated or low quality, you wouldn't smoke before a test or while studying) this might take a huge load off their minds and make them view your drug use in a different light in the future.


----------



## Kentuckystoner4145

thujone said:


> I hear ya.  TBH I think you should just give up on pot for a while and grind hard to get your own place and be financially independent.  Once you've got that going and can hold a stable job, you can do whatever you want and your parents will realize they can't discipline you like they used to without alienating you altogether.



I'm really considering just giving up on it until I do get my own place or I move in with a friend or something. It just isn't worth the hassle of trying to smoke behind their backs. I don't have a job right now, but as soon as my classes end this semester I'll probably get one and save up some money for a while and try to get an apartment sometime this summer.


----------



## Seyer

Kentuckystoner4145 said:


> *Story*



*Merged into existing thread.*

Please refrain from crossposting the same topics in different subforums.


----------



## Kentuckystoner4145

I know they're worried and they're being way overprotective in my opinion, but I get what you're saying and I know they're doing everything to only look out for me. All of that sounds like a really good idea and I may try it out. They don't go to church or read the bible, but they are 110% against drugs. I have a few family members that started smoking pot when they were teenagers and it lead to them getting into hardcore drugs as they got older and one of them OD'd on some pills and died and the others have pretty much ruined their lives so that doesn't help my case much. I have tried pleading my case before when they tried drug testing, but it only made them angrier and made the situation worse, but surely it couldn't hurt to try what you said.


----------



## phenethylo J

Once my mom was leaving the house and the mailman just happened to come a bit early with my gram of ketamine. She came back in and asked me who was this from and automatically assumed it was drugs since I had been compulsively  checking my mailbox. She demanded me to open it it and kept asking why are your arms shaking. Thankfully the baggy was wrapped in this dark green translucent tape so it kinda looked like compressed weed. I told her that's what it was and that 'X' just put it in an envelope with a fake return address and slipped it in my box. Some how she bought it. She replied by asking "well why didn't you just have him come in the house like you usually do". My mom then left, I laid out a few fat rails, and got down.

A similar scenario happened sometime later. I had ordered 2 grams of K which was over 2 weeks late so I just assumed it was never coming and stopped checking my mail box. I see my mom opening it on the porch. I walked up to her and said "that's mine"; I ripped it out of her hands, ran in my room with it, and locked my door. Doing that made me feel like a real junkie. I quickly took the stuff out and put it away. Not only was I surprised to see that there was some extra K, 840mgs of mxe, flexeral, and phenobarbitol given to me all for free to make up for my order being late but my mom also bought that same stupid bs story again lol.


----------



## Coledafuq

Just the other day I was trying to text my friend, but I was obviously a little too stoned. Ended up accidentally sending my mom the following text:
"Actually can I get 8 for 20?"
convinced her I was talking about weed and it was no big deal


----------



## Frydea

Most of my stories are the typical teenager gets caught with weed stories. I've never really been caught with anything else, my first benzo experience certainly raised suspicion though. My friend and I decided to try lorazepam at school, I looked online and figured I'd take 1.5-2 as a good first time dosage. Well, my friend brought 10 to school, and we just HAD to kill them all, so I figured why not do 4 and a half. Big mistake. I barely remember the day at school. 

Somehow I went to all of my classes, but the next day I looked in my notebook and I had actually attempted to take notes but it just looked like scribbles. I also puked twice at school, and the worst part is I was so benzod it was like I didn't even care that I was puking, I would just be walking among people outside casually and walk up to the bushes, hurl, then go about my day. On a side note my friend that was on them with me was so fucked up that he rolled a joint and lit it up in the middle of school haha I have no idea how he didn't get caught but all of these freshmen so what he was doing and ran away scared hahaha. 

Anyways I somehow walked home still fucked up. My mom gets home, and soon enough I'm puking again on the floor. She asked me what I was on and I said nothing then passed out for the rest of the day. Deep down I'm sure she knew, but I feel even luckier that I didn't get caught at school.


----------



## .::slow.cheetah::.

When i was around 20 I accidentally overdosed a bit... took maybe 35 of my mom's T3's at once, 7 or 8 of her zoplicone, a bottle of wine, vodka, and was IV ing dilaudid and coke. It was so bad, they've caught me before, found needles, or have fallen asleep face first in my food. But this time, it was just awful. I remember I forgot where I was, I started getting ready for work, fell asleep standing (it happens) and vommited all over my room, like everywhere.. all over the walls.

The worst part was, that when I woke up, I didn't remember what I did, and when my mom asked where all her pills went, I didn't even know i took that many, because i'd never take so many pills at once.


----------



## EyeLick

Never caught with drugs or paraphernalia while living with parents, however - was searched multiple times and got in trouble for things written in notes and journals and such.  

Age 19- roommate moved out due to me being on meth - although almost never home at the time.  He wrote my mother an email to tell her about me "trying to kill myself" with it, or something like that.  So, one day she comes and gets me and confronts me, denied it, and she threatened to drug test me.  She didn't do it, though.  That day was kinda low grade strung out-ish feeling.  Another time, during a crash while sleeping a month or so later, she comes over with my aunt!  My roommates at the time had to do a quick "clear away the bongs" and such before they came in and my aunt bursts into my room with a big English accent, "Hello!" Awkward.  After they left, noticed that something had not actually been put away.  Not sure if it was seen.

After quitting meth, lived with her for over a year.  After that (and prior) was honest if she asked about drug use.  If not living with her, didn't think it was a big deal.  However, that is no longer the case because of what "it" is.

Age 25- Waking up in the hospital to my mother sitting by my bed, not very happy.  Had OD'd on heroin the day before (first IV attempt - stupidly took a second shot within half an hour, used to psychedelics and dissociatives so wondered, "What else can this do?"  Nothing really, just kill you.)  She hadn't heard from me in a few days, hadn't returned her calls, which isn't always abnormal, but guess she had read something about a suburban heroin epidemic and overdoses and something just clicked in her head.  So she went to grill my roommates and they admitted to it.  Stupid, they could have said, "she's in jail" as being put in jail for driving on a suspended license was not at all uncommon back then.   Told her something about it being the first time (not exactly true, first time was years prior and had been smoking it a few times a week for a couple of months, but that was the first time IV) and wanting to try it and having a roommate's friend do it for me... Ha a month later was dating that guy and pretty sure she put it together it was the same person.  Oops.

Moved to Vegas (with him) about five months later, and two Christmases later, went down to Phoenix to visit.  Did the whole cooking shots (pre making) while she was sleeping.  They were in my pocket the next day, and after noticing they were mostly squirted out, moved them into my sunglasses case.  Put that in my jacket pocket, and took off my jacket in the computer room.  Left for a phone call, and after coming back, the case was on the desk.  Shit.  After visiting family friends, she had a "talk" with me.  Gave some bullshit story about my bf being on methadone pain management (true) and low on pills, and scared he was going to use illegal drugs in my absence, so took those with me so he couldn't, and hadn't yet disposed of it.  (She also had found a cooker and thought it was something people smoke crack out of??? Said it was trash I found on my bus seat.)  Ha but there was liquid left in one of them.  (Had already been freaking out about the other shots being gone and trying to figure out how to get by without any money.)  She flipped out about well what if a cop had pulled her over and found it, or police finding it in her house, how dare you not think of that!  How silly, what cop would have pulled over and searched a 59 year old woman driving her 27 year old daughter to the suburbs in a fucking minivan, and why would police suddenly search her house for no reason?  Anyway, a friend picked me up that night with another friend and went to a couple's house (who were out of town) he was staying at with some junkie-dealer guy.  They did the "gas" scam at a gas station and got me a dime, which was some sub-par shit that didn't do much at all.  Tried calling my mom to have her drive me to the bus station.  She wouldn't, and also was not allowed back at her house.  Took a Xanax and went to sleep.  Then went to some other apartment with everyone, and got to watch everyone else get high.  My bf called, my mom called him for questioning, he told her it was ketamine and to "admit" it to her.  So then when she called, gave a "confession" about old needles with a little left in one but not enough to do anything, and this major "plan" to get more while in Phoenix, but it was too expensive to get.  Was eventually given a Suboxone, but was given it in powder form to snort.  Nasty.  Threw up a couple times probably from that, and then slowly got better.  Wrote my mom a long note, for some reason including that she needed to quit being bitter about my dad and the divorce from years prior (ha, such an ass, my sister brought that up to me about a year ago, bitching about me being "hurtful") and had my friend drop me off at the bus station that night and got the fuck out of there, and didn't return until October of last year, for one day, to a friend's house, heavily planned with backups and double my dope requirement, for a friend's memorial.  

Summer 2011- a friend in New York, ex best friend, texted me asking, "are you still having problems with drugs?" (around New Year's while on Suboxone, wrote him some extended email about detoxing and getting my life back or whatever.) Answered in the affirmative and was given some lecture, didn't take it seriously.  So a week later, he said he'd called my family.  Not really responding to him, the next day he said he gave them my livejournal as well (followed by me deleting years of material.  Funny, had gotten a feeling about getting rid of it early that morning, but chalked it up to being "paranoid.")  Oh and they're on their way now to drug test you (which wasn't true, but for months was on edge and had clean pee handy.)  When my mom and sister called me, of course denied it, "Oh sorry, got really drunk last night and wanting attention and craving drugs and got in so much trouble with friends, waking up to all of these worried texts!  Don't even remember the conversations!"  But then heard that someone else had also called about the same thing.  "Guess people are talking amongst themselves.  Soooo sorry!"   The whole thing was a major cause for concern, because a year prior, about six months after the needle thing, and a drunk suicidal call to my mother, and my aunt seeing major cuts on my arm, my dad said it was time to get help, or no more help with rent (since moving here, he paid it between my gaps in employment and student loans up until last summer.)  This was my "one chance" and better not fuck it up.  He took me to a drug treatment center and a counseling center for evaluation and sat in on my long history of everything, so of course had to leave out the heroin part and substituted "gambling" for heroin.  He said choose one, so picked counseling, which also included a referral to go get diagnosed and put on medication.  (Bipolar, Abilify - no longer taking it, long story.)  So since that was my last chance, this could have gotten me cut off and made homeless.  My mom said something about being supportive if you want help, but you can't live here.  Luckily, the homeless thing didn't happen, was sort of able to straighten it out.  Most of them probably didn't buy the drunk story, but obviously wasn't going to admit to a damn thing.

So now no one really talks about it, apart from the occasional "if you got clean" comment from my sister, but they're pretty aware to varying degrees about me being on it or at least have been on it.  With my family, that's really the best thing to hope for in this situation, leaving me alone about it basically bc there's nothing they can do.  But my brother's coming up at the end of this month to have me meet my niece and nephew for the first time.  Hopefully it's cold that weekend, certainly don't want uncomfortable direct questions about anything.


----------



## Lucas23

maloxx said:


> To cut a long story short my parents walked outside at eight in the morning to find one of my friends trying to walk me into my house, I was covered in puke and apparently my eyes were rolled back into my head and I was making clawing motions into the air.



Hysterical. The "clawing motions" are what seperate this from the others. fuckin' piss my pants laughing.


----------



## thedopemaker11

This happened when I was about 13yo:

so me and buddy were smoking hookah in my room while my mom was at work. I guessed she came home early and immediately smelled the hookah when she opened the front door. She immediately barged into my room and saw the hookah I gave my buddy the "oh shit!!" look. She came to my and hit me sooo hard that I could see jesus holding a bong!!! Lol!!


----------



## XThexXTank

Well shit the other day i took a coupla bars of xanax and for some reason passed out on my moms bed with a pack of pins right beside me.  My dad comes home and wakes me up holding the pins and says, 'you shooting up again?'.  Damn I was like wtf i thought he would kick me out of the house but i just told him they were old and that i never threw them out.  I dont even know how i got away with that.


----------



## twoswishers

Seems like its been a yearly event since i was 16 to catch me with something or me getting in trouble, and they have to talk to me about not using drugs, or to be smarter about it. 

Latest:  About a month ago i started getting into Xanax.  I didn't really know the repercussions of doing it a lot, just knew it made me not care about anything and stumble around.  I woke up early one morning, just a few weeks ago, late for work already, groggy from a taking a bar the night before.  I rush up and into my car and don't even get around the corner before hitting a parked car.  Still calm from the Xanax i just handle the situation with the owner and my car is totaled.  Whatever, first accident, car was 15 years old, parents didn't know I was doing Xanax, they have my insurance and take care of it for me, help me get a new car, sweet, I think.  I get even more into Xanax still not thinking it's having an adverse effect on me and am loving my new car, picking up bars for cheaper, lovin' life.  Two weeks ago,  I'm again, late to work.  Hungover from bars, in my new car, I get to the off-ramp from the freeway, it loops around and up about 30 feet, I get to the top and like, blackout or something, don't turn at the top and the car rolls down a steep embankment.  I don't remember much from this period, obviously, but I remember bits and pieces,  I got out the car myself, climbed to the top of the embankment, was stopped by undercover police, parents arrived and handled the situation, and get me home.  I'm Xannied out and sore from the accident, just slept or don't remember anything for 2 days after that.  When I wake up I'm like whatever, everything's still cool. My parents know I use drugs, they just don't know it's a problem, are very enabling and support me throughout whatever I get into. After admitting I'd been abusing Xanax, I got a very hard lecture about fucking up my life with these drugs and that I need to get some help.  That's it.  It's over a week and a half later now and this thread reminds me of all the times my parents focus was always on getting me home safe, than teaching me a lesson.  I haven't done any since then and I don't have any urges to after fucking up like that twice in two weeks.  Would be nice to make my parents happy and be clean for a while though...


----------



## yung_gnar

After a year of speed use, (my parents still thought i was straight edge), my eyes had sunken in and dark circles had appeared around them. They were suspicious but didn't actually know until the school called them up. They were not happy and I was grounded, confined to a sober summer. The silver lining here is that it was a wonderful tolerance break.


----------



## HydrocodoneXanax

First time caught with weed my mom just caught me stoned out of my mind after coming home from a friends house where we just domed blunt after blunt for a couple hours. She said "you're high as shit" and all I could do is look at her and laugh because she had a smile on her face hahahahah. Another time I had just rolled a spliff and she came in my room to tell me she was leaving and I put it in my pocket. She told me to take out what I put in my pocket and I already had about an 1/8 in the same pocket so I just took out the spliff and said I roll my own cigarettes. She asked to smell it and took it and said I know there's weed in there and just gave it back to me.


----------



## phenethylo J

Once as i was weighing out some mxe, my mom comes in to ask me about a bag of white power she found on my floor; which was a empty bag of K with some residue caked into the side of the bag. I deny knowing what it is and am trying to block my scale with the mxe on it with my body but trying not to make it look like I am since she knows I leave my scale there. The table was right by the door too. She then says "oh it must be baking soda" since i had used it to clean my floor the other day. I'm sure she knew since it was pretty obvious what it was plus she always notices the razors and cut straws I have laying when I do it. She was probably just in denial. I then lay down and plug my mxe a few minutes after she leaves my room.


----------



## ykm420

Goddamn.. I think I've been caught doing everything. First time I smoked weed (15) my mom finds out the next day, I catch hell, yet they were cool with me going out fri sat and sun getting drunk as fuck partying.

Turned 18, bought a pack of cigs, first one I light my mom comes outside n asks what I'm doing. "Smoking a cigarette?" once I said that she just shook her head n went inside.

18, had a pill bottle fullva opana, and I don't know why I just wanted to look at them, so I got the bottle out from under my mattress and literally as SOON as I have the bottle in hand the door bursts open to my mom asking me something.. I crossed my arms, trying to be sneaky, said I was smoking weed. She wanted to see the pipe, to her disappoint, it wasn't that. 60x20mg ER's @ 20 a pop, wasn't going to let that shit be flushed so I followed her till I got that shit back.

19, when I first started smoking crack I'd use cans.. Well, lots of smoke comes off it after you light it (Tobacco + crack) on the can-pipe.. Had my door unlocked.. Just took a HUGE rip, fkn crack smoke pouring from the can, room stinks to shit, I'm geeked as a mother fucker.. Guess I didn't get caught I said I was toking buds but she knew otherwise..

19, graduated to shooting my cocainesssss, I was already shooting opiates, so after I was well, I LOVED shooting coke non-stop and rippin' kids at Halo.. Door unlocked again like an asshole.. I was very barred out and on lots of dope. I slid the spike in my pocket, but was still tied off.. To her dismay she asked if I was shooting up, I said yes, ashamed, she asked what, I said cocaine, then she left my room.. I finished my stash (Like 2 fat bell ringers in less than 4-5min) Ate more bars, got REALLY fucking mad at her for not knocking (Logic gone) then I left, got more bars n a buncha crack / dope..

20, full on hareon OD, fentanyl laced down in Houston.. That was the WORST because I had a stroke n shit n my rents found me dead in the shower, I was braindead for 45 minutes, really do NOT understand how I'm alive..

Lots of other finding needles from 20-22.

21, 300mg MXE IV.. As soon as I booted it I just buckled and collapsed. I was deep in a hole, goddamn. Pops called 911, obviously I could never communicate under such circumstances. *MORAL IS I PUT MY FAMILY THROUGH HELL, ESP MY POOR MADRE, I was a real fucking selfish prick..*


----------



## MarkRenton

So when it comes to drugs, I've always been pretty honest with my mom and dad. Even when it came to harder stuff, like heroin/crack and whatever, when I first started out I was pretty open about what was happening. They were completely terrified, naturally, but I was really really good at rationalizing drug usage and pretty convincing to the point that they eventually were like "Look, just don't die, don't get caught, and don't fuck up your life with this."

Still, the one story that sticks out haunts me to this day. When I was 19 I really got into heroin bad, not even to the point that I was physically addicted (I wouldn't allow that because I had to PROVE one could do heroin recreationally), but my life still revolved around the drug. I would smoke powder dope off of foil, and not through any of the foil/bags away. I don't know why I did this..I wasn't trying to scrape them or look for any future highs...I just weirdly kept them all as sadistic mementos of my drug usage. So I kept all these empty bags and blackened foils in a drawer in my room.

One night, my cousin comes over and we blaze together. I tell him about my heroin usage, and that I'm starting to get worried, and I can see he genuinely cares and is trying not to judge me but also has no idea how to react. His suggestion (him being a video game nerd) is to play video games...to only system I owned was a PS2 that was about 9 years old already. So we are playing NBA Street, high as fuck (I had stopped blazing to save money for heroin), and my mom walks in innocently putting some clothes away. She accidentally opens the drawer with all the dope leftovers in it, and I could see and FEEL the complete fear, shame, panic, disgust, horror, confusion, etc radiating from her. In a split second she shut the drawer, never spoke about seeing that, and left the room trying not to bring attention to herself.

That moment really sucks. As I said, I never really hid drug usage from her (especially not early on), but seeing her face that night left a lasting impact on me as a man. Truly feel bad about it and always will. It was the moment when she realized "wait, my son has a serious drug problem." And it's also the moment where I realized it myself.


----------



## curiosity

I came clean myself about most things to my mom since even though she didn't do drugs herself she told me she'd rather know if I was doing them and that she knew that i'd "experiment" with them, well I geuss I was kinda caught a few times but that was when she already knew I was smoking, a buddy I used to smoke with who knew my mom didn't really care came over, and this happened on many occaisons, i'd tell him to go up stairs to get munchies because I was to lazy and EVERYTIME my mom would say hi he'd just burst out laughing lmao


----------



## ripple

I remember when I was like 15, I was at the mall with my friends and my Dad called me and told me to get my ass home immediately. I get there and he's holding up two bags that my mom had found in my dresser. One had some bud and the other had like a couple hydros in it. I vividly remember him shoving the bag of weed in my face and saying, "Shame on you" and then shoving forward the bag with the pills in it and saying, "You're scaring me to death." Then he grabbed my shoulders and shook me while yelling, "DO YOU SEE THE DIFFERENCE??" Lmao. When they busted me tweaking a couple years later though, is one of the only times I've ever seen my dad cry (he had overcome his own addiction of ten years to it). That was hard.

Another time I came home Puking/stumbling drunk and they totally knew, so they told me I still had to do my chores to prove some kind of point. So I reach in the dishwasher and pick up a plate and immediately drop and shatter it. My dad just screamed at me to go to bed then lol.

Honestly, I got caught a lot. But it's hard to hide your intoxicated states from parents who were tweakers for a decade themselves.


----------



## samnslumberland

CANNABIS:
When my mom first found out that I was smoking cannabis, she wanted me to only smoke it at home or when she knew about it so she could make sure that my friends and I were safe. Well one day when I was out and my brother was visiting home, I asked him to leave some bud in my room for me. As he was putting it in my room, my mom walked in on him and ended up taking it and storing it in her purse. When I got home later that evening, she asked me if I was missing something and when I told her that I knew she had my bag, she said that I would have to ask her for it when I wanted it. I didn't argue with her about it because I had some stored elsewhere and I didn't want to be on bad terms with her. Fast forward two days and I'm sitting in my room getting ready to go out with friends and she comes home from a Christmas shopping trip and literally throws the bud that she had taken at me. As I'm sure you can imagine, I was really confused. She then told me that as she was at Nordstrom paying for some gift cards, she opened the compartment of her wallet that she stored my bag in to grab some money and it fell out onto the counter in front of the cashier. I guess the cashier avoided looking directly at it and my mom was absolutely mortified. This occurred about four years ago and she hasn't so much as touched my cannabis since. That was probably the hardest I've ever laugh-cried and I told her that that's what she gets for taking my stuff.

MDMA:
One time I left my house around 3:30am to go to a rave after-party and roll because my friend had some MDMA that he owed me. I was 19 and my mom was aware that I was going to this party but she had pleaded with me not to go. My friend ended up giving me what I thought was 200mg but was actually 500mg (I was new to MDMA and naive at the time so I didn't know the difference) and needless to say, I was fried. My come-up began somewhere around 4-4:30am and I wasn't able to drive home until 10am or so (I realize I shouldn't have driven at all). I slipped some glasses on before going inside so my mom hopefully wouldn't notice my pupils as much and went in to say hello. Her first question when she saw me was, "So, were you guys doing drugs? Is that how you were able to stay up all night?" I quickly came up with the excuse that I was simply helping take care of people who overdid it at the rave and she didn't ask anymore about it, although I know she didn't buy what I said. I told her that I was going to go sleep for a few hours before a work meeting that I had planned that day, but she told me that I couldn't because there were some things that she needed me to do around the house. After a brief freak-out moment I realized that she was just harassing me and I shook my head and went to bed. I ended up canceling my work meeting because I could hardly even think, and when my brother and dad got home from a morning fishing trip my brother took one look at me and said, "Go shut yourself in your room for a while, don't let dad see your eyes right now because you look fucked up."


----------



## Brades92

Haha a funny story, not quite "getting caught" but i think you guys will enjoy.

So i was about 15 and i met some friends who were smoking a few joints and chilling. I had boxing training that eve so i didnt smoke on this occasion, but rolled up a few for my friends. Probably just down to auto pilot, i put the rizzla in my pocket, forgot all about it and went home. A few days later im in bed and at around 9am my cell rings. I ignore it. Rings again, ignore it. Rings again and i get really pissed off, answer without looking and just shout "who the fuck is this?!" Down the phone. The voice comes back "this is your dad, now go downstairs and explan to your mum why you have been smoking draw" then the line goes dead. My mum had cleaned my jeans and found the rizzla. She was crying and shit but the real kicker is i sounded so cliched saying "mum they arent mine i swear they are a friends" which made me sound even more guilty, but was actually the truth hahaha. It was some real sit com shit


----------



## Redman42

So I havent been caught yet, but damn I had a close call about two months ago. It was my first time trying edibles and I had gotten a candy bar and a bag of old brownies. I went over to a friends house and stupidly decided just to eat both even though I didnt know how much weed was in them. So about an hour later I'm just laying on his couch barely able to even stay awake. I was feeling so sick and disoriented and I basically passed out. I wake up like probably 30 minutes later and my friend had gone upstairs to eat dinner with his family, and I fucking sprinted to the bathroom because I was going to throw up. I couldnt keep it down and probably half of it went onto his bathroom floor and the other half into the toilet. I just sit there covered in throwup for like 20 minutes until he finally comes down. He has been my friend for nearly ten years so he doesnt get pissed about it. He cleans it up and almost carries me to his bed where I promptly pass out. Next morning I feel almost perfectly normal and vow to never take that much edibles again... If his dad had happened to come down, I have no idea what would have happened.. Im lucky I have such a good friend. On a side note, about a month after this my girlfriend found out what happened and broke up with me over it... 

Oh and I just remembered; that night was the first time my boss ever called me! Lucky it was earlier on so I could still talk. The next day when I got to work he just commented on how tired I sounded.


----------



## Quinnn

I got caught about 2 weeks ago by my mom. So one day I'm up at my dads house alone, planning to smoke that day and she calls me saying
 "im coming up I need to talk to you about something" 
I'm like freaking out cause there's 3 things it could be that i thought id be totally screwed for (shoplifting, giving a blowjob, and smoking pot).
 When she gets up there she sits me down and just straight up asks
 "have you ever smoked pot?"
 of coarse I say
 "no"
 but she insists I have and I have to confess. She then just talks to me about it saying the usual stuff as I lie my ass off about most of it. Then finally she's like 
"I read your journal"
 I had toooooootaaaaaallllllllyyyy forgotten about it. The first few times I had smoked pot I wrote about it in this book so i wouldn't forget and just put It under my bed and completely forgot about it. She read it all. Unfortunately i was extremely detailed. LUCKILY I hadn't written in it for 4 months so she didn't know everything...but still. In my head my life was like totally over. My brother smokes a lot of pot and my parents don't like it but since I'm a lot younger I figured they'd ground me till 18. 
I was wrong. 
After promising my mom that I was totally done she drove me over to my boyfriends house (the one who introduced pot to me) and i never heard another word. My dad never said anything about it and i never got punished. Life is like exactly the same. Almost better actually because they no longer treat me like an innocent little baby. Now I know more stuff about my brother and i feel closer to him.


----------



## TheLostBoys

Quinnn said:


> I got caught about 2 weeks ago by my mom. So one day I'm up at my dads house alone, planning to smoke that day and she calls me saying
> "im coming up I need to talk to you about something"
> I'm like freaking out cause there's 3 things it could be that i thought id be totally screwed for (shoplifting, giving a blowjob, and smoking pot).
> When she gets up there she sits me down and just straight up asks
> "have you ever smoked pot?"
> of coarse I say
> "no"
> but she insists I have and I have to confess. She then just talks to me about it saying the usual stuff as I lie my ass off about most of it. Then finally she's like
> "I read your journal"
> I had toooooootaaaaaallllllllyyyy forgotten about it. The first few times I had smoked pot I wrote about it in this book so i wouldn't forget and just put It under my bed and completely forgot about it. She read it all. Unfortunately i was extremely detailed. LUCKILY I hadn't written in it for 4 months so she didn't know everything...but still. In my head my life was like totally over. My brother smokes a lot of pot and my parents don't like it but since I'm a lot younger I figured they'd ground me till 18.
> I was wrong.
> After promising my mom that I was totally done she drove me over to my boyfriends house (the one who introduced pot to me) and i never heard another word. My dad never said anything about it and i never got punished. Life is like exactly the same. Almost better actually because they no longer treat me like an innocent little baby. Now I know more stuff about my brother and i feel closer to him.





I'm assuming you're between 14 to 17?

I don't understand some parents......like its not okay to drink or smoke pot at a young age but hey, no problem, I will drive you over to your bf's house so he can bang you in 20 different positions & if you get pregnant, we will deal with it...... LoL!

As a parent, you should be consistent......no drugs, no dating until you're 18......at least, that's how I see it.


----------



## Unsolved Mystery

dad caught me smoking weed at 13 and was upset, once i turned 18 he stopped caring though. but once i was smoking a joint in my room blowing the smoke out the window and burning incense at the same time. would do this about every second night. well some how this time the movements set off the house alarm. luckily my dad's gf's brother was staying with us for a few nights and his room was across from mine. so my dad went to his room and lectured him on the fact that you can't smoke inside. he totally went along with it though and saved my ass haha. another time a bitchy chick in school overheard me and friends talking about our crack cocaine usage at the time and she told the counsellor who told my dad and forced my dad to get me drug tested. it was negative though except for weed and he believed that it was all just rumours. not lived with him for 5 years now but i still refuse going t his house and seeing him if i can still feel effects of drugs, particularly stimulants, i worry he will notice and i don't want him getting upset. like many people here, he doesn't understand how dumb it is to say cigarettes and alcohol are ok but everything else is baaad. he'll think i'm in a bad crowd and throwing away my life etc.


----------



## DP6000

*dad inexplicably reaches into the most amazing stash spot in my vehicle up in the lights, pulls out baggie of china*

"What is this ?"

"Drugs"

"Im not going to lecture you , but this stuff is going to get you in trouble one day"

"I know"

*hands it BACK to me*

Whew


----------



## DP6000

Would like to add that i was 16 at the time and parents are straighter than fuck .


----------



## The Doc.

My mom found oxys and percocets in my room then she proceeded to ask me where did I get them from I said the streets she said how much? Then she said pick me up 10 next time you grab them I want to see what their like lol then she found heroin later on and wanted to see how that was too. My mom was pretty cool.


----------



## Professer

There are times I wish I got caught. Like while being banged with a bong and some blow on the table. Hahaha...


----------



## Professer

Cant seem to edit, but the bopng was not inside me......


----------



## The Doc.

You got banged by a bong????


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

trainspotter10102 said:


> You got banged by a bong????


.

Hhahaha


----------



## Professer

it was the cock  inside me, drug stuff to be caught with

to be clear...


----------



## SirTophamHat

My mom found an envelope of 2ct7 once said "I know this is drugs and I don't like it, but its addressed to you..." and handed it to me.  Don't know HOW the fuck I lucked out on that one.  This is the same momma that broke my first bong.

Maybe I've told this story before,  OK now I'm out of stories.


----------



## Help?!?!

Haha my mom once opened a letter with a couple grams of 5-MeO-MiPT. She just looked at me and said " These chemicals are dangerous, you shouldn't be fucking with them!" while she was looking at the MSDS. I thought she would just throw it away as an awkward silence fell over the room and then said, "Well are you going to take it or what?". So I grabbed it and went to my room.


----------



## myloveishim

Was never able to get caught as I got fucked up with my mom the first time...

Now tho I worry about being caught by my hubs. He's about as straight edge as one can be.. He thinks I now only take my subs...


----------



## justtakethat

Got caught smoking a few times but they werent really concerned. When me and my friend would get drunk my dad would find out because id be throwing up or someone accidently threw up in my room. Once i remember being super wasted and he asked what i was on and i said alchohol, i never got drunk and throwing up unless benzos were involved with the alchohol. He also found an empty bottle once but wasnt too concerned. Once on the busride to school i took some hits off a larger sized roach and the busdriver just told me not to do it again and he wouldnt say anything. Hes was pretty cool. Also iv thrown up a bunch of times in school from opiates and probably got caught throwing up 3 times.


----------



## SwelledPupil

The first time I got caught me and my parents were staying at my grandparents house for a wedding in the family. They had hundreds of bottles of klonopin, so I palmed a bunch. I way overdid the dose with 2mg before bed and another 2 the next morning. I was already pretty fucked up, but I faintly remember sneaking into basement and taking shots of Absolut. Apparently after that I stumbled upstairs into the living room where everyone was and back down the stairs and broke a hole in the wall. They searched my room and found the pills, and after that my parents drug tested me every week for 4 months.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

One night, me and my partner were getting down and dirty and snorting a stimulant. 

We were really getting into it, the drug paraphernalia sitting beside us and then boom, in walks my mother! 

I wasn't expecting her to walk into my own home but yes, the sheer embarrassment and panic had me running for cover, fumbling about for some clothes and trying to hide the drug stash lying on the floor.

Needless to say, she turned a blind eye and made a swift exit! 

The horror!


----------



## DickJohnson

i thought i was cool and decided to try and grow weed in 8th grade. had a 5 or 6 week old plant in my window behind the drapes. I came home from school to move it out to the creek behind my house and of course my mom found it. told her it was salvia. lol she bought it. i think she finally figured it out what it was several years later when i failed a drug test for weed and about 3 other drugs


----------



## Hittz

Haha you wouldn't be saying that about the Cos now ?


----------



## woamotive

I got caught last weekend with a tourni and needle in my arm. Luckily I was able to do the shot and crotch the rest of my stash. Fucking scary as hell having your mother come around the corner with a needle in your arm. I scared the shit out of her.

Lesson learned. Do not shoot up anywhere but the bathroom if you're not in your own house. They will never pay me cash again. I fucked up...


----------



## SmokingAces

Lots of times with too much drugs. I've seen 7g bags of cocaine get thrown in the fire.


----------



## xstayfadedx

It makes me laugh because I used to be a minor when posting on here and ranting about the times I got caught in this thread.  Now my mom has calmed down and doesn't care if I smoke weed (she even smokes weed now for pain and thankfully her hydrocodone days are long gone).  She also doesn't care if I dabble with psychedelics ever since my sister and I convinced her to go to a music festival two years ago.  Her hippie side has finally reappeared and I even have rolled on mdma with my mom.  Yeah, it was so odd at first, but awesome as well.  We also came to terms with a lot of things because of it.


----------



## NickelSlick

Not really a caught story, but my first time smoking was because my brother offered me some. Little rebel. I ended up choking while inhaling on the pipe and accidentally coughed out through the pipe which blew all the dank across the bathroom. Caught some shit for that.


----------



## MadMike17

I was still kindof young and was shooting up in my bedroom, and my mom kinda knocked on the wall bc my door didn't close, you knocked on it. It opened... But I had it loaded and just about ready to slam when she came in. Luckily I had most of it hidden under my blanket on my bed BUT I didn't know what to do while she was standing there. I didn't want to get busted with a needle full of a roxy. So with my leg under my computer desk, I jammed it in my leg and muscled a whole rig full of roxy. Super painful! And when my mom finally came over and told me "give it to me" I gave it to her and she said " why do you have a needle with no needle on it" I had no idea what to say. IDR what I said but sure as shit when my mom left, I looked at my leg and the needle was sticking out far enough just to pull it out! ...smh


----------



## Oakstone

Got caught with some kratom (I had been away and it came in the mail while I was gone). I just explained that it was to help me sleep, and was pretty much let off the hook.

Another time (actually the day before, I think, haha), I had had a pack of clove cigarettes in my jacket pocket, forgot about them, took off the jacket, and left it downstairs (where my family is most of the time). Too late, I realized what had happened and rushed downstairs to find that the pack was missing. I asked if my mom had seen it, and she said she had. I said that they were my friend's and he had told me to hold on for them for a bit and said that I could have one, and I did.
She seemed somewhat relieved, actually, since I guess before then she hadn't been sure what they were from. (The story was false, though quite believable given the friend in question.)

Not a "getting caught" story, but close enough; my family was gone at some party or something, and I was standing on the porch smoking a cigarette and talking on the phone. My mom suddenly pulls up the drive in the car and walks to the porch. I had thankfully set the cigarette down on the railing, and just stood in front of it (though it was still lit and I'm sure there was a visible smoke sidestream).  She said that she thought she was sick, and that's why she came home. _Incredibly_, she didn't see or smell the smoke. I have no idea how that happened, but I was so shaky and nervous afterward.


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Once finished off a bottle of codiene an replaced it with water, boy was that dumb an embarrassing when my mah went to use it an saw that it was only h2o


----------



## belligerent drunk

Surprisingly I never got caught high or in possession by parents. I started drinking only at 18, and I hid it pretty well that my parents had no idea. I'd smuggle bottles of wine into my room and drank it at night. Not long after I moved out so I actually never lived with my parents when I used religiously; it only was the occasional drinking, once in 3 days or so, up to a half a bottle of wine - baby game as you can see. Afterwards, though, I've shown up drunk, high on numerous drugs, but none was the wiser. I'm actually surprised at how oblivious some people can be. Maybe it's because I had been such a square all my childhood (up to age 18) that my parents didn't know any better. Boy has it changed though since, and nobody has any idea. Hilarious.

Yet boring. Sorry for meaningless input.


----------



## SmokingAces

woamotive said:


> I got caught last weekend with a tourni and needle in my arm. Luckily I was able to do the shot and crotch the rest of my stash. Fucking scary as hell having your mother come around the corner with a needle in your arm. I scared the shit out of her.
> 
> Lesson learned. Do not shoot up anywhere but the bathroom if you're not in your own house. They will never pay me cash again. I fucked up...



Wow that is a bad one man. Really fucking bad  my rents caught me out smoking crack before because I stupidly had heated the bottom of the spoon and put it back in the washing. It makes me so ashamed to think that but at least now I'm in recovery mode and no longer using coke. Their trust seems to have been restored and it's not something I'll be throwing away in a hurry. The fact that it ever came to that is mad because they never even used to get too mad at me using drugs like ecstasy when I was out so long as there was no week long backlash. It only got out of the hand because of my frequent use of stimulants. Now I've seen the bigger picture it's not even tempting me anymore.


----------



## LearntYoung

I once ordered a bunch of Research Chemicals when I was still living with my mom. I had it all planned out and they were supposed to be delivered on a day that she'd be working and I'd be home. However, the delivery was a day early. 

She did not open my mail, but she did see that it came from Spain. At first she wanted my to explain myself and open the envelope, but I said I needed an hour to think about how I'd be telling her.

In that hour, I removed all but the sample (4-AcO-DMT) and wrote her an email explaining what it was (including metabolism stuff,) what it does and why it's likely to be a relatively safe drug. I also explained that I had done truffles (think shrooms if you don't know what it is)  in the past and that the effects are very similar. I also named that psychedelics could even turn out to benefit mental wellbeing in some cases. 

I did this through email, so that I could choose my words carefully and so that she couldn't interrupt me. She wasn't mad, she was only slightly worried. She asked me to inform her when I'd consume it, which I didn't, of course, since that would ruin my state of mind, but I told her afterwards and she was relieved. She told me to never order such again. Okay mom. 

If she'd seen the entire order, I'd probably be sent to some support group or whatever. 

I think I couldn't have handled it any better.


----------



## yodermstr

I saw this thread and HAD to tell about a DXM experience, my brother first told me he would drink 2 bottles of cough syrup and trip balls, what he didn't tell me is he took 2 of the 90mg dxm bottles. anyway I had downed whole 180mg bottles a couple times but still had it in the back of my head that 2 bottles was the sweet spot. I had a friend over and we had just came down off a MXE binge and we decided that we would each drink 2 bottles and get a spotter to drink 1, anyway we all did it and we were tripping way to hard. they got super worried my mom would come check in on us and decided to leave (big mistake) and had to walk right past my mom. the spotter was having to almost drag my other friend down the hall who was pin balling from wall to wall in the hallway. anyway next thing I know she's in my room yelling at me and I was convinced she was an alien trying to hurt me and I guess I was answering her questions but I didn't realize any of it. I know that people go WAY higher up in DXM dosage but we were fairly new to the drug and obviously didn't know our limints


----------



## Crackpanda

This thread is old as hell but so many of these are so awesome i want to add one of mine. 

I had left the window open in my room because it was really hot in the house and my dad came up stairs to talk to me. I had just crushed up two blues and them lined out on my bedside table by the window , my dad came up stairs to talk to me so i quickly ran out of my room to meet him in the living room area up there. The open window caused the blinds to hit the window a few times so he said here turn the air on , did so and then proceeded to walk in my bedroom to shut the window and saw the lines on the table right by the window.. after asking what it was i told him i was just playing with some weird powdery stuff i found under my lamp, he just said "oh okay" never heard a thing about it again lol no drug test or nothin


----------



## deaf eye

i was 15 it was my first time dropping asid, i dosed with my cousin, went to a high school football game and then to a party, i was tripping balls, about four or 5 hours in, we had to get back to his house, im like dude i cant go in there, lets just stay out and be late, no you'll be fine.  we go into my aunts place i sit down next to her on the couch, im all quiet, and shes like whats the matter? whats the matter? im thinking what can i say that will make sense. so i blurt out, i think i left my janes addiction tape at the football game, she looked all dumbfouned and was like say what? then she saw my eyes and we were busted.
the next day my mom came and got me, i was grounded for a month and had to write her a report on LSD


----------



## sxgee

one time me and my friend went to my house after school and she had brought some pills and I had mine at home. so we walked in my room and snorted some and we popped the rest. My mom wasn't home at this time. so I texted her and said me and my friend are going for a walk to the park and she said okay. (at this point we don't feel the pills yet) as we were walking on my street, we decided to light a cig. all the sudden my mom comes pulling up and my friend yells at me telling me to put it out. and my mom pulls up next to us and says "what are yall smoking?" and I said "nothing" and she sat there for a min. All the sudden the drugs fucking hit me, and I looked at my friend and I was like "ohh shit" all while my mom is sitting there thinking abt what to do w us. and finally she says "get in the car" and I was thinking I know I can't walk straight how am I gonna do this. so I walk along side the car till I get the back seat. so basically my friend and I were upstairs in my room trynna eat lasagna high asf, and she went home later. when I woke up I had lasagna all over my room :/


----------



## DoesntLearn

Got caught with my arm tied off directly after ripping a shot of coke not too long ago. My mom saw and just kinda walked away pissed. Then a few weeks after she noticed all her meds missing and searched my shit for her meds and ended up finding needles and shit. Told me i need to stop the heroin because of how addicting it is and i had to explain how hard it is to just "stop" sooo i guess now she knows and thats that?


----------



## ImDirtyDan

I only got caught 3 times. 

The first time was a single pipe. And my dad gave me the usual bullshit. Threw it away. It was funny actually, when he presented the bowl he asked me if I was using it for tobacco because it smelled like it. I don't know how stupid you can be, theres Noway in hell even he bought that. The only thing that went thru that bowl was the finest greens. Lol tobacco. Okay dad

The second time we were on vacation in Myrtle Beach I think. It was like the last day of vacation when my parents like went through my bag when I was in the shower and ended up finding a little pipe that I've made and a little bit of weed. They wernt that mad about it surprisingly they just had me on a tight leash that day so to speak.

The third and final time so far that I've been caught was when I think I was seventeen and I was just about to leave for a week long trip when I think it was like I went somewhere in the morning and when I came back they had a book bag filled with old robogel containers and fuck was I upset. they were upset everyone was upset it wasn't a good situation but you know you live and learn

Basically what happened there was that I told them what their basement what I was doing with them and nothing really came out of it I got grounded yada yada yada


----------



## ImDirtyDan

OHHHHHHH and this one time I WS trpoing (Dxm I wanna ck tribute to that story setting lol)

I wanted to call my mom to tell her I was coming home. Forgot I called. Twice. Called the third time and she knew. 600mg dxm. My parents freaked and brought me to the hospital. The whole car ride I was like "just put me in bed"

They thought I was drunk as shit and tried to play it off.

When the one nurse pulled my parents outta the romn he asked me what I was on. I slured dexteomethorphan and he just replied "knew it". He never told them. To this day they still think I was smashed.


----------



## IMtrying

want a funny story? well, I just had to change my name because my family found out about my name ON HERE and have been accusing me of things I didnt even do; they are basing it on the information I know about drugs. yes, I know plenty about heroin and fent but I am NOT DOING IT RIGHT KNOW but they are accusing me of doing it night and day because of this site. so, as much as I should have just stopped I decided to make a new name because I do enjoy this site and the people and the questions/things spoken about.


----------



## Ilove2nod

I have been caught too many times because of my own stupid carelessness. First it was oxy about 5 years ago when I left my phone in my room and my mom looked through it when I was in the shower, saw all the texts I had stupidly not deleted from all my friends talking about them to me.. So I was left without a phone and a car for a month, had to quit my job for the time being, and get on subs. Well that lasted all of that month, I got my phone and car and job back and was right back on the oxy again. I continued to get caught in lie after lie about not using oxy and eventually did stop, and take subs.

Next came the crack pipe she found in my room hidden stupidly in my sock in my dresser, she was doing laundry and found it. I denied it saying it was to smoke weed, but she knew what it really was and chose to just deny it was for crack, because I think she just didn't even want to know about it and knew she couldn't really do anything at that point to over power my addiction.

The grand finale and worst catch from BOTH my mom and dad, was when they found all my syringes. That was horrible and so awkward! There was nothing I could say, I was just caught. I got home from work and they were just laying on my dresser. Surprisingly they just made me throw them away and lectured me to not do it anymore and told me to be safe if I must... Theres lots more stories but those are my most memorable.


----------



## CBNJ2357

The first time I got caught drinking alcohol/smoking was in the garage at my one house. I remember being drunk/stoned but at 15 we already had smoked daily for a few years and hid it fairly well. However, the one girl turned up the music and got sloppy drunk dancing with her friend on the pool table. I remember my father walking in giving me a dirty ass look, looking at them dancing, shook his head and walked out. He let me have that night but boyyyyyy did I hear it the next morning. I still remember him saying though like damn I guess the apple doesnt fall far from the tree but you're still punished haha.

The other story I have getting caught was with DXM. There was a group of like 5 of us all who decided to robotrip and go to the movies. I remember going and being all screwed up and then hanging out smoking at an empty friends house until the high wore off. Thank god, because the moment I walked in the door I was confronted by my mom crying holding up an a & p shopping bag full of empty robo boxes she was convinced were all mine haha. It sucked in the moment and she made me quit everything and drug tested me for a while after. Ironically, the only time she ever brought it up again was when they all tripped on robo on that one South Park episode haha

Now on the flip side, I knew my parents partied. They were young as hell when they had me and my mother grew up as a teenager in 1980s florida. The older I got I ended up intermingling withi their ex-party buddies or custies and heard stories all of which they of course denied. However, one time I relocated to AZ where my mom had moved in attempt to give myself a break from dope, only to be woken up day 2 of kicking by my stepfather. Apparently my mother had gone into the local smoke shop after I did to get some synthetic burn and got bath salts thinking it was the equivalent of synethetic cocaine. I remember having to explain it to her and talk her down all while being dope-sick as a motherfucker -- but I couldn't resist throwing in the same lectures they had given me years earlier hahah


----------

